#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-12
<BenC> mjg59: should we consider the ide suspend/resume patch?
<mjg59> BenC: Which one?
<mjg59> Oh, the one that hit LKML? We already have it
<mjg59> If it gets merged, drop our one
* dilinger waits for the opportunity to reboot into 7.9
<dilinger> oh
<dilinger> if this doesn't work, i won't be able to reboot back into 2.6.12, will i?
<dilinger> thanks to udev
<jbailey> You just won't have dynamic devices.
<dilinger> ok
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> And nothing that got modprobed by hotplug.
<jbailey> So do an lsmod first. =)
<dilinger> ok
* dilinger throws tg3 and 3w-9xxx into /etc/modules, just in case
<BenC> mjg59: ok
<jbailey> dilinger: You still have keyboard access to this box, yes?
<jbailey> dilinger: Networking doesn't come up automatically with the new udev, known bug.
<dilinger> jbailey: there is a keyboard hooked up to it; however, it's a few hundred miles away
<jbailey> dilinger: Err.
<jbailey> Don't do this then.
<dilinger> jbailey: what needs to be done for that?
<dilinger> well,i've got someone there who can fix it
<BenC> add "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces
<jbailey> dilinger: No idea, I haven't tracked it closely enough to know.
<dilinger> oh right, since by default it uses a hotplug mapping
<BenC> right
<dilinger> i can just kill that mapping as well now, right?
<BenC> yeah
<dilinger> thanks
<BenC> auto works for both kernels/udev
<dilinger> yep
<dilinger> just wanted to make sure nothing else might be relying on the mapping
<BenC> anyone know off hand, the url for the sparc/hppa build logs?
<makx> jbailey: you are only on freenode?
<makx> aah you left oftc..
<jbailey> BenC: http://bld-3.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/
<BenC> thanks
<jbailey> makx: I don't always log in everywhere.
<jbailey> makx: I have different accounts / different IRC networks depending on what I'm doing atm.
<makx> hehe, ok jbailey. was quite surprised, how easy Md was to the initramfs-tools hooks. seems to work out nicely :)
<jbailey> Cool.
<BenC> lamont-away: ping
<BenC> lamont-away: any idea why dh_clean failed on hppa and causes linux-source-2.6.15 build failure?
<dilinger> woo!
<dilinger> it worked
<dilinger> that's w/ SMP enabled, too (which didn't work w/ breezy's 2.6.12)
<BenC> sweet
<dilinger> i'll do some stress testing over the weekend, see if i can't get it to fall over
<dilinger> oh great, now i can use smartd, too
<jbailey> dilinger: Nice! =)
<dilinger> hm.  actually, no i can't :/
<dilinger> dilinger@throat:~$ sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda
<dilinger> Informational Exceptions (SMART) disabled
<dilinger> i guess i'll be looking at that awful code again, this needs to work for my day job as well
<jbailey_> BenC: FYI - new kernel doesn't fix the X hangs on ppc64. =)
<jbailey_> (It was time to go to bed anyway)
<infinity> Who uses ppc64 anyway?  No one /I/ like.
<jbailey_> But...
<jbailey_> But...
* jbailey_ bats his eyelashes sweetly at Adam.
<jbailey_> Are you sure?
* infinity gives you the cold shoulder.
<infinity> Oh, now that makx has gotten udev torn out of Debian's initramfs, I'm going to look at the remaining merge candidates.
<jbailey_> Well fine.
<jbailey_> Sleep for me!
<doko> BenC, fabbione: did you plan an k8 flavour for the i386 arch?
<doko> for dapper ...
<Earthpig> Good question: I have to use k8 in i386 mode at work due to legacy apps. :-/
<infinity> An i386 chroot, or ia32-libs aren't good enough for you?
<Earthpig> ia32-libs weren't enough; sun-jre-1.3 wouldn't work with it.
<Earthpig> didn't get around to a chroot.
<fabbione> doko: didn't we agree on amd64-generic?
<fabbione> k8 is already specific
<infinity> Earthpig ...?  Sun provides a linux-amd64 build of their JRE too...
<Earthpig> infinity: only 1.5, from memory.
<doko> fabbione: yes
<infinity> Earthpig : And 1.4... You really need 1.3?... Ugh.
<Earthpig> infinity: oracle installer :)
<Earthpig> as of November there's an amd64 build, but back in June there wasn't.
<CataEnry> hi all
<CataEnry> hi all
<BenC> lamont: ping
<lamont> ack
<zul> heylo
<BenC> lamont: the hppa build failure, should I worry about it?
<lamont> it's retrying now
<BenC> ok, so it wasn't my fault? :)
<zul> dude its *always* your fault ;)
<BenC> some cases of "fault" allow me to delegate responsibility though :)
<fabbione> BenC: sparc is uploading 7.9 now
<BenC> cool
<infinity> BenC : Do we know the cause of these messages?
<infinity> Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2504
<BenC> nope, never seen/heard of it
<infinity> Joy.  I get them every once in a while.  Oddly enough, I can reliably reproduce it when running update-initramfs -u, of all things.
<BenC> something is calling ata_fill_sg() with a zero sized sg list
<BenC> well, zero sized queue command list
<BenC> looks harmless, since it will just not do anything
<infinity> Harmless, as long as it wasn't meant to do anything. :)
<infinity> But if it IS harmless, we'll want to shut it up before release.  A dmesg with a mess of those is scary.
<BenC> well, true, if it had commands, but didn't update the list elem count, then that's bad :)
<BenC> what ata driver are you using?
<infinity> ata_piix
* infinity wonders why bot ata_piix and ahci get loaded, but ahci doesn't appear to get used.
<mjg59> infinity: ahci loads, finds it can't claim your device and then fails. ata_piix then gets loaded.
<mjg59> Some PCI devices can be used in either mode, but it depends on BIOS setup
<infinity> mjg59 : Sure, but typically when things fail to bind to a device, they gracefully unload again.
<mjg59> infinity: Not nowadays, no
<mjg59> PCI drivers stick around, in case you hotplug something they can bind to
<mjg59> And so you can echo stuff into new_id
<infinity> But if I hotplug something, it would get modprobed again anyway, wouldn't it?
<mjg59> Well, yes
<mjg59> But the latter argument still stands
<infinity> The New World Order is too confusing for me. :)
<mjg59> Ah!
<infinity> Perhaps this is why I still run monolithic kernels on my servers.
<mjg59> That would be why my battery life is sucking
<mjg59> Every time ipw2100 gets a corrupt packet, it disables C3 and C4
<mjg59> Cunting thing
<CataEnry> bye :)
<siretart> hi
<siretart> AcidPils1: acx111 working for you?
<AcidPils1> not really, it loads but the firmware is missing
<AcidPils1> ERROR 2 trying to open firmware image file 'RADIO16.BIN': file not found - make sure this EXACT filename is in eXaCtLy this directory!
<siretart> hm. 
<siretart> lets see what firmware is in the package
<AcidPils1> there is a RADIO15.BIN but no RADIO16.BIN in /usr/lib/firmware
<siretart> interesting
<infinity> File a bug on linux-restricted-modules for me to include the newer firmware.
<AcidPils1> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5485 <-- that are the files
<infinity> Bonus points if you can point me to where to download it from.
<AcidPils1> infinity: ok 
<siretart> AcidPils1: do you have perhaps a RADIO16.BIN on your drivers cd (the windows ones)
<AcidPils1> wrong question, do you perhaps have a windows driver cd ;)
<siretart> ah, I see
<infinity> Okay, I found a copy of that firmware.
<infinity> File the bug, please, so I remember in the morning.
<infinity> It's about 6 hours past my bedtime now. :)
<AcidPils1> infinity: ok 
<siretart> :)
<infinity> Can you try the firmware here and confirm it works?
<infinity> http://195.66.192.167/linux/acx_patches/acx_fw/acx111_xterasys_xn2522g/fw3/
<BenC> infinity: any luck with vga16fb yet?
<AcidPils1> infinity: seems to work, but i dont get a a link to my ap, strange
<AcidPils1> the error is gone
<siretart> AcidPils1: ifconfig up the interface first
<BenC> ifup eth0 actually
<BenC> or whatever your interface is
<AcidPils1> ifup wlan0 i know
<AcidPils1> dhcp client comes up but gets no ip
<BenC> iwconfig wlan0 show anything?
<BenC> like the correct essid and such
<AcidPils1> yes
<BenC> signal?
<AcidPils1> Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<fabbione> re
<BenC> fabbione: hey, there's an aweful lot of bugs concerning 2.6.12-10, regressions from 2.6.12-9
<fabbione> BenC: what kind of regressions?
<BenC> if you search bugzilla for 2.6.12-10, you'll find them all
<BenC> crashes, especially acpi related
<fabbione> binary crap -ENOCARE.. we can't fix them
<fabbione> we didn't touch ACPI with security :/
<BenC> but they all say "worked in 2.6.12-9"
<BenC> most crash during boot, during hotplug
<fabbione> i can see 3 bugs
<fabbione> 20107: it's definetely not the kernel
<fabbione> we call an helper script to update grbu menu stuff
<BenC> 20366, 20391
<BenC> those are two in my current list
<fabbione> yes.. the same i am looking at
<BenC> I've seen more, but I don't think they all say 2.6.12-10 (some start out, "security upgrade" or something)
<fabbione> the only ones i saw were binary drivers related
<BenC> if they are invalid, can you close them?
<fabbione> i find it weird because they are all reporting problems again subsystem that we didn't touch at all
<BenC> yeah, I knew it was odd
<BenC> but when > 1 complain about the same thing, it tends to add some credibility
<fabbione> yup i agree
<AcidPils1> hmmm, wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver ! may this be the error?
<BenC> AcidPils1: nah, my rt2500 says the same thing, and it works
<AcidPils1> ah ok, stupid card :(
<fabbione> BenC: there is only a scary patch in -10- that's the one that changes the ABI
<fabbione> i wonder if that could be the culprit
<fabbione> it's quite invasive
<fabbione> ideally we could try to revert that and see if it fixes the problem
<fabbione> but it's contained inside sysctl
<fabbione> it's an internal 
<fabbione> it's an internal function that changes
<fabbione> but it adds stuff to a struct...
* fabbione checks
<fabbione> i really can't see anything there
<fabbione> if there was a remote problem with acpi and the scary patch, none of the machines would have survived longer than a few seconds
<fabbione> because the change touches all subsystem
<fabbione> +s
<AcidPils1> now its getting strange, acx_pci: probe of 0000:01:07.0 failed with error -5, and then ndiswrapper version 1.5 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes) oO
<AcidPils1> why ndiswrapper? i used it but deletet it from /etc/modules
<BenC> maybe ndiswrapper is taking the resources
<BenC> try deleting the acx entry for ndiswrapper (maybe some script is autoloading ndiswrapper because it is associated with one of your devices?)
<mjg59> infinity: There's 640x400 timing information in modedb.c
<mjg59> infinity: Sticking that in vga16fb.c and changing the vertical refresh seems to be good
<mjg59> Anyone here familiar with sata?
<jbailey> What type of familiarity are you looking for?
<mjg59> Oh utter arse
<mjg59> The code I've been working on for the past few days was already sent to linux-ide on Saturday
<mjg59> (Ha ha ha)
<BenC> lol
<mjg59> Oh, except this one's less good than mine
<mjg59> Massive wheel re-invention
<dilinger> jbailey: what does initramfs-tools actually use to detect which modules to modprobe during boot?
<makx> udev
<makx> the initramfs-tools hooks are in the udev package
<dilinger> thanks
<dilinger> makx: at least w/ the udev that's in sid (backported to a sarge-like system), i get no love wrt piix and ide-generic.  i'm putting htem in /etc/mkinitramfs/modules for now
<dilinger> oops, wrong channel
<dilinger> makx: ping
<jbailey> dilinger: I'ts a bit different from breezy to current dapper.
<jbailey> dilinger: In breezy, it walked sysfs and modprobed the modalias.
<jbailey> dilinger: In dapper (2.6.15) it walks sysfs and tickle the uevent files.  udev then sees a new uevent.
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-13
<dilinger> jbailey: is there any docs for hooks and scripts, or am i reading the shell? :)
<dilinger> s/for/for creating/
<jbailey> There's a HACKING file in there.
<jbailey> It doesn't tell you much, though.  Feel free to improve it. =0
<dilinger> hehe, ok
<zul> heylo
<jbailey> Heya Chuck
<zul> hey jeff how is it going?
<jbailey>      In a conforming program, this register contains a function pointer
<jbailey> %edx
<jbailey>      that the application should register with atexit(BA_OS). This
<jbailey>      function is used for shared object termination code [see Dynamic
<jbailey>      Linking in Chapter 5 of the System V ABI] .
<jbailey> zul: This is what I'm reading a tm.
<jbailey> I'm not sure if I'm doing well or doing poorly. =)
<zul> sounds exciting...im going crazy the project i was working on went live yesterday
<zul> 4 hospitals...fun fun...but its calming down
<zul> re-installing ubuntu on my server
<zul> another 14 hospitals will be joining in 3 months
<jbailey> Nice!
<zul> stressful though
<zul> but more time for ubuntu now
<zul> brb...need to check on the servers though
<zul> meh..
<zul> i love it when a standard is not followed
<BenC> standards are for pussies
<zul> thanks..
<zul> BenC: get_wireless_stats have changed so alot of external network cards are going to get the a message like in bug #20498
<zul> im going to see if upstream has the changes if not make a patch..
<BenC> ok
<zul> if i could only spell
<BenC> that message is harmless
<BenC> I get it with my rt2500 driver aswell, and it is working fine
<zul> hmm...then it must be something else
<zul> im going to fix it anyways
<BenC> wish hostap had a usb interface
<BenC> hostap_{cs,pci} seem to be doing well replacing prism2 versions
<zul> i swear to god everytime i open something the guinea pig thinks its going to be feed
<BenC> lol
<zul> it even has a big fat ass carrot that its chewing on..
<zul> fabbione: you are up early
<fabbione> zul: yeah we have a meeting in 15 minutes
<zul> oh goody
<zul> BenC: did anyone try the linux-image-server-lowend yet?
<BenC> not that I know of
<zul> heh lets try it
<fabbione> BenC: are you planning to rename them, don't you?
<BenC> yeah, already done in git
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i will start testing them on the next upload
<fabbione> not that i have -bigiron
<fabbione> but well
<BenC> it should boot on common 686 hardware, but it's not optimal
<BenC> I need to do comparable amd64 images too
<fabbione> we will need server images for all arches mostlikely
<fabbione> i mean.. if there is a reason to have them
<zul> BenC: it boots at least
<BenC> ppc doesn't need them, and ppc64 supports everything it can
<BenC> sparc64 doesn't need it, and neither does ia64 or hppa, that I know of
<fabbione> perfect
<BenC> maybe a -server for each one, but that's about it
<fabbione> that's great
<BenC> just with HZ=100, and all preempt disabled
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> that's what i was thinking about
<fabbione> we need to talk with Benh soon
<fabbione> he is preparing some patches for quad-g5
<fabbione> that's not actually supported in the standard kernels
<fabbione> that's something people will want to use with dapper
<calc> fabbione: wrt udev and sysfs root block detection is there a place to note which drivers are broken?
<calc> fabbione: i noticed you mentioned something about udev in your report
<fabbione> calc: ????
<fabbione> no i think you are confusing things around a bit
<calc> yaird builds its initramfs and includes drivers based on the data in sysfs
<calc> ah ok
<fabbione> no it's a completely differnt thing
<calc> ok
<fabbione> in short
<calc> was just noting that some drivers don't work with sysfs detection since they don't register with sysfs properly
<fabbione> assume you install on a USB stick
<fabbione> that you move around
<fabbione> the device changes name
<calc> ah cool
<fabbione> so be able to mount root and the rest
<fabbione> without binding to a specifc device name
<calc> so it uses a magic id on the root block that is contained in the initramfs?
<fabbione> no, we will use new udev properties
<fabbione> like /dev/disc/by-uuid/
<fabbione> or /dev/disc/by-lable
<fabbione> label
<fabbione> that are symlinks to the real device name
<fabbione> and they are generated at boot
<fabbione> so you have a unique way to identify them
<fabbione> even if the device changes names
<calc> cool
<calc> label sometimes could break if not unique, eg putting another / in to copy old data from
<calc> iirc redhat used to just use "/" or something for root which caused issues
<fabbione> no we are not going to use LABELS everywhere
<fabbione> we are targetting uuid
<fabbione> if uuid is not available, then generate a pseudo uuid strlen(LABEL)
<fabbione> and use that one
<calc> ok
<calc> sounds good
<fabbione> BenC: if you have time can you gimme access to your sparc?
<fabbione> if you can just enable the account and sudo i will take care of the rest myself
<BenC> I'm having problems punching a hole through this damn satellite modem :/
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> if you have a linux gw in the middle, just use redir and tell me the non standard port
<fabbione> it doesn't need to be 22 ;)
<BenC> I have a static IP, but It's all private network inside (NAT), and there doesn't seem to be a way to tell the modem to port forward
<fabbione> BenC: ok.. we can work on that easily
<fabbione> i can run a vtun server instance here and we can play private tunnels
<BenC> don't understand the point of allowing me to get a static IP if it wont let me get connections
<BenC> not sure how well that will work over this hellish latency
<BenC> hold on
<fabbione> it works pretty well.. latency isn't an issue and vtun does his job of re-establishing connections if it dies
<fabbione> sure
<BenC> ok, how do we setup vtun?
<fabbione> i will prepare the configs and send it to you...
<BenC> installing vtun package now
<fabbione> it's very simple
<fabbione> i will be server and you client
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> since you are the one that needs to make holes in the modem
<BenC> right
<fabbione> i don't remember all the details right now.
<fabbione> i will have to check them again
<fabbione> but that's basically how it works:
<fabbione> server listen on tcp port
<fabbione> client connect to server, auth, etc.
<fabbione> if everything matches they run an ifconfig on a tun device
<fabbione> that's it
<fabbione> pvt networks
<fabbione> what address space do you use at home?
<fabbione> because we need to avoid clashing
<BenC> 192.168.1.0/24
<fabbione> ergh.. ok
<fabbione> i have the same net here
<fabbione> so if i use a 192.168.2.0 would be ok for you?
<BenC> make my network 192.168.1.13/32 :)
<BenC> yeah
<fabbione> that's just for the p2p
<fabbione> once we can ping the tunnel, i can jump via it to the sparc directly or something
<BenC> staying up to get this configured?
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> why not
<fabbione> let me file a bug and let's do it
<BenC> ok
<mjg59> Oh rock
* mjg59 has working hotswap on a SATA laptop
<mjg59> BenC: After getting comments from -ide, I may have some patches for you...
<BenC> sweet
<mjg59> BenC: Also, this should work on any of the libata PATA drivers
<mjg59> Hence my interest in them :)
<jbailey> Anyone here know where the userspace setup code is for a new process on powerpc?
<BenC> crt0.o, or do you mean task creation in the kernel?
<jbailey> Task creation in the kernel.  On ppc, crt0.o's first function seems to get started with %r7 set incorrectly.
<jbailey> Troubleshooting a klibc segfault.
<BenC> let me look...
<jbailey> Thanks.
<fabbione> BenC: 192.168.0.something would be ok for you?
<jbailey> To make life more fun, I'm on a ppc64 kernel with a 32 bit userspace klibc.
<fabbione> instead of 192.168.2.0
* jbailey wonders if he should try a 32bit kernel, too, just to prove it.
<fabbione> i forgot i have allocated .0.0/24 for p2p and tunnels :)
<BenC> nah, my network looks like internet->192.168.0.0/24->192.168.1.0/24
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> no problem
<BenC> between my sat modem and AP is 192.168.0.0/24
<fabbione> 192.168.2. it is
<BenC> I'd change, but I have 12 systems on 192.168.1.0/24
<fabbione> that's all right
<fabbione> don't worry
<zul> night guys
<BenC> good night zul
<jbailey> BenC: Setting up VPN to your farm?
<BenC> yeah, fabbione wants to reach out and touch a cow
<fabbione> zul: night
<fabbione> BenC: yeah i am almost done
<jbailey> You should remind him that your cows are better poker players than he is.  You had to practice with *someone* out there.
<jbailey> g'n zul =)
<BenC> fabbione: even logged into a machine that was colo'd in a barn? :)
<BenC> lol
<fabbione> ahahha
<BenC> just 30 feet from your shell, is a steaming cow pie
<fabbione> lovely
<fabbione> i love cows :)
<fabbione> BenC: mail with config is on the way
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> time for a smoke :)
<jbailey> BenC: I need to go pass out.  Can I catch up with you tomorrow on the %r7 weirdness?
<BenC> yeah
<jbailey> Cool, thanks.
<BenC> good night
<jbailey> g'n all. =)
<fabbione> night jeff
<fabbione> BenC: got the mail?
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> the tunnel is up
<BenC> tag, you're it :)
<BenC> sparcbuildd is the user
<fabbione> ping 192.168.2.2
<fabbione> PING 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<fabbione> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1127 ms
<fabbione> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=993 ms
<fabbione> is the tunnel terminated on the e3k?
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> ssh directly to iy
<fabbione> perfect
<fabbione> testing now
<fabbione> are you running iptables on that machine?
<BenC> no
<BenC> I can't ping you anymore
<fabbione> neither can i
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> there it is
<fabbione> connection is shaky
<BenC> ok, restarted it
<fabbione> seems to work now
<BenC> latency really sucks on this sat
<fabbione> no problem.. i can live with that
<fabbione> yes i am in
<BenC> 1500ms ave
<BenC> cool, your chroot is thee
<BenC> create chroots in /org/chroots/
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> 222G free, so plenty of room
<fabbione> do i have sudo access?
<fabbione> perfect
<fabbione> way too much
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> if the vtun is down, it will mean I am debugging :)
<fabbione> thanks dude
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> that works for me
<BenC> np
<fabbione> i feel your IRC pain ;)
<BenC> good thing is I started using xchat instead of ssh'ing to a shell and using bitchx
<BenC> that did suck
<fabbione> oh yeah
<fabbione> i remember when ops.l.o was constantly under attack
<fabbione> i could barely ssh to it
<BenC> yeah, that got ugly for awhile
<fabbione> i know..
<fabbione> our ISP was cool tho
<fabbione> they managed to block the attack at core routers level
<BenC> nice
<fabbione> let's start to test the toy with gcc-3.4 :)
<BenC> burn it up :)
<fabbione> oh i will
<fabbione> eheh
<BenC> ccache is installed, so try to bind mount it
<fabbione> oh nice
<BenC>  /org/ccache is my cache
<fabbione> where do you store the ccache?
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> there might permission problems
<BenC> anyway to share it?
<BenC> ah, just make your own and bind mount it :)
<fabbione> right
<fabbione> but i am sure how that can help you
<fabbione> there is quite high pkt loss
<fabbione> vtun is starving again
<fabbione> let see if it can come up again by itself
<BenC> may need to put a ping check script on it to restart when it dies
<fabbione> vtun should be able to notice that itself
<fabbione> that's why i want to wait a bit
<fabbione> it has a 60 sec timeout
<fabbione> actually
<fabbione> i forgot to add it to the configs :/
<fabbione> can you add:
<fabbione> timeout 60;
<fabbione> in the session part?
<fabbione> and restart vtun please?
<fabbione> interesting
<fabbione> it comes up..
<fabbione> but it looks like it dies very very fast
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> here is up again now
<fabbione> did you touch anything?
<BenC> restarted it
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> added the timeout too
<fabbione> let see if that helps
<fabbione> it seems more stable now
<CataEnry> hi :)
<CataEnry> bye
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> i would post an issue about tg3 module
<nomed> there are some cards that don't work ..
<nomed> what's strange is that using an hoary kernel this issue is not present
<nomed> it really seems a breezy-dapper issue ..
<nomed> even using a vanilla kernel there aren't problems
<crimsun> you'll need to file a proper bug report with a lot more detailed info
<nomed> what info will you need ..
<nomed> ?
<nomed> do you apply any patch to that module ?
<nomed> and what can be the reason for which using hoary kernel this issue is not present and even using a vanilla kernel?
<nomed> it happens just with breezy and dapper kernels ..
<CataEnry> hi :)
<zul> morning
<jbailey> Heya Chuck!
<dilinger> jbailey: do i get whipped with some form of wet pasta for using _log_msg in an initramfs script?
<dilinger> i just want to spit out some information to the user, but w/out any warning/being/done/etc prefix
<jbailey> Eh, depends if you'd like the whipping or not, I guess.
<jbailey> I don't see any real problem with it.  If it's in the initramfs it should be generally safe to use.
* infinity whips dilinger.
<dilinger> jbailey: cool, ok
<infinity> dilinger : Other than the fact that users think is "icky" or even "scary" to see a _msg without an _end_msg, I don't care.
<dilinger> infinity: please use clean pasta, not the stuff i've already doused w/ cheese or spaghetti sauce
<jbailey> What about pesto?
<infinity> Spaghetti sauce stings when it gets in the cuts.
<dilinger> that green stuff never comes out of your skin
<infinity> dilinger : I'd be inclined to say that if it's informational, but the user doesn't really NNED to know it's happening (with a success or failure), it should be guarded in a VERBOSE check.
<infinity> s/NNED/NEED/
<infinity> Same goes for all init scripts, really, nothing special about initramfs.
<dilinger> doesn't _log_msg do that implicitly?
<dilinger>     if [ "$quiet" = "y" ] ; then return; fi
<infinity> Oh, so it does.
<infinity> I really should rewrite that stuff to look like the LSB things in Debian/Ubuntu.
<infinity> I only boot with usplash these days, so I forgot the tty output is different.
<dilinger> jbailey: btw, i dunno if you've already seen it, but makx has some good documentation in his initramfs tree
<jbailey> dilinger: Ah, handy.  Perhaps the new initramfs-tools maintainer will see fit to merge those in.
<jbailey> *ahem*
* jbailey hides.
<dilinger> jbailey: i dunno, i hear he's real negligent about updating his packages.  you should take them over.
<dilinger> ;p
<jbailey> ACtually, hmm.
<jbailey> Don't you have main upload rights?
<infinity> I'm planning on making a date with Max next week to run down our diffs.
<infinity> But I'd be happy to have dilinger in on it.
<infinity> We've worked passably well together in the past. :)
<makx> :)
<mjg59> infinity: VGA16FB?
<dilinger> jbailey: me?  depends on elmo
<infinity> mjg59 : How do you feel about trying to squeeze the world into 350px vertical?
<jbailey> dilinger: No, it depends on the techboard.
<dilinger> jbailey: i revoked my old key and had Clint ask to get my new one in the keyring (for debian, not ubuntu)
<dilinger> for ubuntu, no
<infinity> mjg59 : Either he's insane, or I'm insane, but Kamion's informed me that the VGA 25-line screen is 640x350, not 640x400.
<mjg59> He's pretty much right, but is there any compelling reason to do that?
<infinity> If we're looking for maximum compatibility...
<mjg59> The problem isn't that we're using a non-standard screenmode, the problem is that we're overflowing 128K
<infinity> I'm fairly certain 640x400 should work all over, but if it doesn't, I don't want to do this switch twice.
<mjg59> All the symptoms (bottom 80 lines missing, bottom 80 lines overlap top 80 lines, so on) seem to match the 128K issue
<infinity> I agree on that point.
<infinity> And I /think/ we'll solve all that with 400px.
<infinity> But, I really, really hate being wrong.
<infinity> A whole lot.
<infinity> Shame I do it so often.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll just bite the bullet and patch shit together tomorrow and see if it at least boots on the one VGA card I have here in the house.
<infinity> (Yes, a total of one, WHAT A GREAT TEST)
<infinity> Not counting the laptop, since laptop displays will force pretty much anything on your screen without complaint.
<mjg59> It's genuinely a 3 line patch
<mjg59> You can just grab the timing data out of modedb.c
<infinity> Yeah, I know.
<infinity> I've been suffering overload.
<infinity> But I also have mdz breathing down my neck about this one, so I need to just do it and get it tested.
<mjg59> Heh, ok
<infinity> Meh.
* infinity puts another sticky on his desktop and WRITES ON IT IN ALLCAPS.
* infinity -> bed.
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<fabbione> BenC: unping.. ttyl
<BenC> ok
<mjg59> Hngh.
<mjg59> (Also: hngh)
<mjg59> Consensus seems to be that I should put this in ACPI rather than in SCSI
<mjg59> So, is there any way that I can write a module that will be (a) loaded after scsi, and (b) loaded before any scsi hosts?
<mjg59> It seems that it's not acceptable for scsi to have any dependency on the module concerned
<BenC> sounds like a job for initramfs
<Mithrandir> mjg59: have it depend on scsi and load it in the initramfs, yes.
<mjg59> Mithrandir: That works for our case, but it doesn't work in general
<mjg59> Which means it wouldn't go upstream
<Mithrandir> true
<mjg59> Hmm. I guess I can do /this/...
<crimsun> hey, neat. My external cdrw no longer floods printks
<mjg59> ARGH.
<mjg59> No I can't.
<lamont> BenC: new gnu-efi uploaded to debian last night, new elilo imminent.
<lamont> once those hit ubuntu, you should be good to go for playing with initramfs
<BenC> new elilo means initramfs support?
<mdz> so given a git tree, how do I roll it back to an older revision?
<BenC> sweet
<BenC> mdz: git-checkout <commitish>
<mdz> lamont: why does elilo need to know the difference between initrd and initramfs?
<BenC> where commitish is a commit sha1 id
<lamont> mdz: elilo had a bug in how it handled the image.  didn't matter for initrd, fatal for initramfs
<BenC> mdz: apt-get install git- git-core
<mdz> BenC: mjg59 has asked me to try an older 2.6.15 with HOTPLUG_CPU and see how long ago suspend broke
<lamont> specifically, it passed in NUMPAGES*sizeof(PAGE) instead of the true byte-length of the image.
<mdz> what would be a good value for commitish to start with?
<BenC> mdz: hold a sec
<BenC> mdz: git-log
<BenC> and look for "Linux v2.6.14"
<BenC> use that commit to start
<BenC> if it works, then you can use git-bisect to find the commit that broke it
<BenC> if you need help with git-bisect, let me know, it's pretty easy once you start it
<zul> heylo
<mdz> mizar:[...ce/tmp/mdz/linux/ubuntu-2.6]  git-checkout 741b2252a5e14d6c60a913c77a6099abe73a854a
<mdz> git checkout: you need to specify a new branch name
<BenC> hey chuck
<BenC> did you get the git-core?
<zul> hey ben
<mdz> yep
<BenC> ...
<mdz> ii  git-core       0.99.9k-1      stupid content tracker
<BenC> git-branch mdz_test 741b2252a5e14d6c60a913c77a6099abe73a854a
<mdz> usage: git checkout [-f]  [-b <new_branch>]  [<branch>]  [<paths>...] 
<BenC> git-checkout mdz_test
<mdz> ok
<BenC> git-checkout HEAD to revert back
<mdz> that modified by working tree?
<mdz> s/by/my/
<BenC> no, just adds a pointer
<BenC> the checkout will change the files though, but not commit any changes
<jbailey> lamont, mdz: initramfs' are sensitive to garbage at the end of the image, initrd's (cramfs') are not.  This is why initramfs doesn't work when loaded from xfs on ppc as well - yaboot bug.
<mdz> I did the checkout
<mdz> so my working tree should now be at 741b2252a5e14d6c60a913c77a6099abe73a854a?
<BenC> check Makefile to make sure it is correct
<BenC> yes
<BenC> should be 2.6.14 instead of 2.6.15-rc5-ubuntu1
<mdz> VERSION = 2
<mdz> PATCHLEVEL = 6
<mdz> SUBLEVEL = 14
<mdz> EXTRAVERSION =
<mdz> NAME=Affluent Albatross
<BenC> success!
<mdz> hmm, I don't have a debian/ dir though
<mdz> where can I get one which is likely to work with this tree?
<BenC> I don't use the debian dir for that
<BenC> just do a config and build out of the main directory
<BenC> make-kpkg if you want to do packaging though
<g47o> sudo :b
<chuck_> dang it
<fabbione> whoo ooo
<fabbione> gcc-3.4 build
<zul> on sparc?
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> first package on Ben's e3k :)
<fabbione> hmm crap
<fabbione> the vpn died...
<fabbione> BenC: i think as soon as there is no traffic the vpn dies.. that's pretty weird, but workaroundable with a slow ping
<fabbione> let see if it restarts automatically
<jbailey> BenC: Are you on direcpc?
<jbailey> direcway, sorry.
<fabbione> session in timeout
<fabbione> but it's not coming up
<fabbione> damn
<fabbione> BenC: can you please restart vtun and start a ping to my ip?
<fabbione> it looks like they did change something in vtun code.. it didn't use to timeout this way
<fabbione> and the connection is good.. have been connected all day till i did stop top
<BenC> jbailey: yeah
<BenC> same thing
<BenC> fabbione: yeah, hold a sec
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> it's up now
<BenC> fabbione: you can use screen if you want to keep the session good
<fabbione> i am not sure that helps
<fabbione> i think it needs to feel traffic on the tunnel
<fabbione> but it's strange. never had this problem with vtun before
<fabbione> it died again... BenC: do you usually have bw problems at this time of the day?
<fabbione> i wonder if it's just normal pktloss
<fabbione> Dec  8 21:27:47 trider-g7 vtund[4460] : Connection reset by peer (104)
<BenC> no, everything is usually fine
<BenC> I'm getting pings from you still
<BenC> ping -i 5 192.168.2.1
<BenC> still going, ave 2200ms
<BenC> I think it's latency
<BenC> oh, wow, stopped the ping and it said %48 packets lost
<fabbione> yeah i think it did recover now
<fabbione> i am pinging both sides
<fabbione> and uploading gcc to chinstra
<fabbione> +p
<fabbione> how much outgoing bw do you have?
<BenC> 2mbs
<BenC> oh, no,
<BenC> about 15k/sec
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> that explains :)
<fabbione> i was watching some 100K/sec pics
<fabbione> peaks
<fabbione> and slowly dieing to 15
<fabbione> i thought i was doing something wrong
<BenC> how big is your upload?
<BenC> that's what's going to hurt me
<fabbione> it's gcc-3.4 debs
<BenC> * Ping reply from BenC: 11.90 second(s)
<fabbione> it's still uploading
<fabbione> yeah i can feel that on the tunnel too
<fabbione> pings are at 5secs
<BenC> for future uploads, can you schedule them for past 10pm, my time?
<fabbione> sure..
<BenC> thanks
<fabbione> if you want i can stop it
<BenC> nah, finish it up, it's ok
<fabbione> it's not much left tho
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> mjg59: can you look at #10279 please?
<BenC> mjg59: let me know if this should be fixed or not
<BenC> this dw7000 router has some stupid NAT
<fabbione> linksys?
<BenC> it acks my tcp connections immediately when connect to something, and then waits to send me a RST if it fails
<BenC> the satellite router
<fabbione> yeah what brand is that?
<BenC> so if the connections timeout, it always seems like a connection refused
<BenC> hughes
<fabbione> never heard..
<fabbione> did you check if they have new software?
<BenC> hughes does most of the directv/direcway hw
<BenC> it auto updates itself
<BenC> it's the satellite modem/router, I can do nothing with it
<fabbione> ah
<BenC> runs vxworks, and is locked up nice and tight
<fabbione> crap
<zul> later
<fabbione> BenC: can i use the sparc or do you need to test today?
<fabbione> today (as in your day)
<jbailey_> BenC: If you get bored sometime soonish, do you feel like chasing the %r7 setup bug on ppc?
<fabbione> meh
<fabbione> libstdc++6-dbg_3.4.5-1ubuntu3_sparc.deb                                                                            84% 7496KB   2.5KB/s - stalled -Read from remote host chinstrap.ubuntu.com: Connection reset by peer
<BenC> fabbione: build away
<BenC> jbailey_: if you can email me more information, I can look into it
<jbailey_> BenC: Sure.  Unless you happen to know where task setup is done off hand, and I can just dig.
<jbailey_> I'm pretty certain I know exactly what the problem is.
<BenC> probably in some assembly
<jbailey_> Certainly.  The comment in the klibc file says that %r7 isn't used on Linux, despite the fact that it's int he ABI.
<BenC> so some .S file in arch/powerpc/ or arch/pcc/
<BenC> that's about as close as I can get right now :)
<jbailey_> So I think what's happening is that in order to be clever, they've stuff the address to chain to in there instead.
<jbailey_> Easy enough, except that klibc is trying to honour it.
<jbailey_> *lol*
<jbailey_> 'kay.  I'll dig in there.
<fabbione> BenC: ok. thanks.
<fabbione> good night guys
<fabbione> BenC: if the upload still bothers you, just kill the scp
<fabbione> no phear :)
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> cya in a few hours
<lamont> Dec  8 15:36:56 localhost kernel: [4296210.923000]  usb 4-4.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 123
<lamont> Dec  8 15:36:59 localhost kernel: [4296213.956000]  usb 4-4.2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<lamont> wth does that mean?
* lamont wonders if maybe visor support is better in 2.6.15
<lamont> BenC: any thoughts on why the palm TX and the kernel USB subsystem (2.6.12-9-686) only likes each other once?
<BenC> nope
<BenC> seen errors like that, but never understood why
<jbailey> BenC: ABI problem solved.  Linux doesn't follow the SysV ABI.
<BenC> ah
<jbailey> <galak> jbailey: have seen the following:
<jbailey> <galak> Contrary to what is stated in the Registers part of chapter 3 of the System V Application Binary Interface PowerPC Processor Supplement there are no values set 79 
<jbailey> <galak> in registers r3, r4, r5, r6 and r7. Instead the values specified to appear in all of those 80 
<jbailey> <galak> registers except r7 are placed on the stack. The value to be placed into register r7, the 81 
<jbailey> <galak> termination function pointer is not passed to the process. 82 
<BenC> interesting
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-14
<lamont> BenC: if I'm silly enough to want to try 2.6.15 on breezy....
<jbailey> lamont-away: 2.6.15 requires a newer udev.
<zul> heylo
<mjg59> BenC: No idea
<mjg59> It's a bit weird looking
<BenC> mjg59: what should i do with that bug? :)
<BenC> lamont-away: hppa kernels built, but they aren't in the archive yet...any idea why?
<mjg59> BenC: Erm... :)
<mjg59> Honestly don't know (assuming you're talking about the weird USB one)
<BenC> no, the IDE suspend one
<mjg59> Oh
<mjg59> That's not the bug number you pasted
<BenC> let me check it
<BenC> 10314, sorry
<mjg59> Oh, that
<mjg59> Yeah, I can knock up a patch for it
<mjg59> It's pretty easy
<BenC> ok
<lamont-away> BenC: NEW
<lamont-away> is my guess
<BenC> lamont-away: sparc and ia64 went in pretty quickly
<BenC> everything is built, but hppa is the only one not in the archive
<lamont-away> I think it's a matter of timing...
<BenC> yeah, just odd that it is taking so long
<jbailey> BenC: Got bandwidth? =)
<jbailey> BenC: If you could test a klibc build on sparc, I'd appreciate it.
<BenC> from archive?
<BenC> gcc-3.3? :)
<BenC> jbailey: should it really be using linux-headers-2.6.12-9?
<jbailey> Nah, the one I'm updating.
<jbailey> Lemme post it, just a sec.
<jbailey> BenC: The gcc-3.3 is a gcc bug.  With my sparc unstable, I probably can't fix it, though.
<BenC> I'll try building with gcc-4
<BenC> gcc-3.4 doesn't work either?
<jbailey> It should be an easy fix, libgcc is leaking a reference to .umul and shouldn't be.
<jbailey> Nope, gcc-3.4 and 4.0 both have the bug.
<jbailey> My patience for toolchain hacking on an U5 is strained at the best of times. =)
<BenC> does it fail when linking?
<BenC> I'll do a compile with gcc-3.3, and look at the .umul problem later
<jbailey> Yes.
<jbailey> Hmm.  I just updated to the 2.6.15-7 headers instead of 2.6.12-9 and it broke locally again.  I might need to fix this tomorrow.
<BenC> still want me to do a sparc build?
<jbailey> Not yet. =)
<jbailey> I will, though.  Unless you're heading out?
<BenC> nah, I'll be here for anohter hour or so
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> I think I might go spend time with my wife, though.
<jbailey> I'll catch up with this in the morning.
<jbailey> I've already sent 3 klibc patches in today. =)
<infinity> Not sure how much of a win NUMA would be a dual CPU amd64.
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure either
<HrdwrBoB> It'd be interesting to do some comparative benchmarks
<HrdwrBoB> but realistically - why not
<infinity> I know there were stability issues with it in the past, that would be my only argument against enabling it unconditionally.
<HrdwrBoB> the only documented stability issues I can find date back to 2.4/2.5
<fabbione> morning
<HrdwrBoB> though obviously that's no exactly exhaustive testing
<fabbione> HrdwrBoB: it's only overhead if you don't have a real NUMA system
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<fabbione> so pointless in a dual CPU amd64
<infinity> fabbione : But, as has been pointed out, all amd64 systems with >1 CPU are NUMA.
<infinity> (Because of the embedded memory controller on the CPU)
<infinity> A quick Googling taught me that Linux actually pulls some tricks to assign RAM ownership per CPU.
<fabbione> is it actually used in such config?
<infinity> Learn something new every day.
<fabbione> also my BIOS claims that i have a HT cpu
<fabbione> but my mobo can't use it
<HrdwrBoB> all smp opteron boards have the same features though
<HrdwrBoB> there isn't any low-end cheap dodgy motherboards for dual opterons that I've seen
<HrdwrBoB> and even if they were, I'm not sure how they wouldn't implement it
<fabbione> BenC: did you just reboot the e3k?
<fabbione> BenC: meh.. ok i found a way to have a reproducible crash :/
<infinity> mjg59 : Is vbetool supposed to build/work on ia64?..  If so, can you fix it?.. If not, can you make acpi-support stop requiring it on ia64?
<Mithrandir> it is supposed to work.
<siretart> hi
<siretart> didn't we agree that we don't ship kernel-patches in ubuntu (not even in universe)?
<fabbione> yes...
<siretart> I notice that kernel-patch-vserver is being synced over and over, so this seems to be a good candidate to be blacklisted/removed
<siretart> but I wanted to ask here first
<fabbione> it seems sensible
<siretart> what is the procedure for this? just asking elmo to remove/blacklist it?
<siretart> or filing a bug?
<fabbione> ask elmo i think
<siretart> ok
<BenC> fabbione: e3k died, thanks, now I have to walk in the rain to the cold barn to power cycle it :)
<fabbione> BenC: dude.. it's a reproducible crash
<fabbione> it did it twice
<fabbione> but the first time it managed to resurrect
<fabbione> sorry :(
<BenC> hehe, no problem :)
<BenC> I've caused it to lock 10 times in a day once, so once for you is ok :)
<jbailey> BenC: What about the big breaker to out there you talked about? =)
<jbailey> Or is that only for when it's snowing? =)
<BenC> rebooting all the machines is more of a pain
<BenC> brb
<BenC> fabbione: do you know how to reproduce the crash?
<fabbione> BenC: yeps :)
<fabbione> i was trying to use the machine a bit more
<fabbione> created 3 chroots
<fabbione> 2 started building gcj-4.0 and gcj-4.1
<fabbione> the 3rd one was unpacking the B-D for ghc6
<zul> heylo
<AcidPils1> hi
<AcidPils1> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5558  any ideas about that? 
<AcidPils1> infinity: the firmware doesn't work :( alike all other i tryed :(
<zul> its quiet today
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-15
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<BenC> doko: ping #13817
<doko> BenC: please close, works for me in dapper
<BenC> ok, thanks
<doko> BenC: please could you enable misdn for testing purposes in one of the next uploads?
<BenC> what's the module name? I don't see anything with misdn in the filename
<doko> BenC: hmm, maybe needs a patch again, will have to investigate, I did take patches from ftp.isdn4linux.de
<BenC> downloading misdn CVS snapshot
<BenC> I'll see if I can get it in for -8.10
<mdke>  dapper looks like it's working, but in tty1 I am getting constant errors from ata2 like this: http://pastebin.com/457952
<mdke> is this worth filing a bug, or are you guys aware of it?
<jbailey_> BenC: The asm link for ppc in linux-headers-2.6.15-7 points to the new asm-ppc.  I'm not sure that's the best thing atm, since it's missing asm/posix-types.h then.
<jbailey_> Mm.
<jbailey_> posix_types.h
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<BenC> yeah, I just noticed that
<BenC> it's supposed to point to asm-powerpc
<BenC> and asm-ppc is old, asm-powerpc is new :)
<jbailey_> I'm getting an ftbfs in klibc because of it.
<jbailey_> Are you plannign an upload soonish?  If not, I can do the upload on Sunday or so against 2.6.12, still.
<BenC> was planning on one for Monday
<mgalvin> just a heads up in case anyone is interested, openSUSE 10.1 (as broken as it is) does install on my qosimio g25 laptop
<mgalvin> this is the only distro that has been able to detect the hard drives in this laptop
<fabbione> morning
<mgalvin> morning fabione
<mgalvin> hows it goig?
<crimsun> time to pilfer their patches ;)
<mgalvin> :)
<fabbione> hmm just woke up
<mgalvin> they currently use 2.6.14, but there must be something there we could use
<mgalvin> although, since there has not been a working dapper cd with our 2.6.15 kernel, i have not been able to even try it yet :(
<fabbione> mgalvin: there will be soon or you could try the daily build of the installer
<fabbione> is that i386?
<fabbione> or amd64?
<mgalvin> i have tried every day for the past 2 weeks :-/
<mgalvin> i386
<mgalvin> none have worked
<fabbione> sec
<fabbione> hm no
<fabbione> i had a special built d-i, but it has a preseed file that would kill net and other bits
<fabbione> anyway Flight 2 CD will be out soon enough
<mgalvin> yea, i am anxiously awaiting it, it would rock so much to get ubuntu working on my laptop, i would be so happy :)
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<fabbione> there is a mini.iso
<fabbione> try that one
<fabbione> it's a network install
<fabbione> meaning it will download debs from the net
<fabbione> but assuming you are going to download the CD, you have enough bw to try it
<mgalvin> yea, i know, i will try it out now, and let you know how it goes
<mgalvin> i have cable here at home so i have a good amount of bw
<mgalvin> fabbione: thnx for the link, downloading now :)
<fabbione> no problem
<mgalvin> a medium woo hoo (for now ;)), i will half (well maybe 3/4) rejoice, it does see the drives so i am VERY happy about that, i manually partitioned them and the packages are still installing...
<mgalvin> there was a debconf error during stage 1, i missed what it was for though :(...
<mgalvin> after reboot, into stage 2, the nic did not not get an IP and that caused the installer to error, but i switched over to vt2 logged in, sudo dhclient, made d-i start over....
<mgalvin> and it is happily d/l'ing the packages now :)
<mgalvin> so it seems to be mostly working with 20 - 30 min left of downloading/installing
<fabbione> mgalvin: yes, there are still bits falling apart in the new world..
<mgalvin> yea, i know, you guys already know the problems so i will not waste your time repeating them, but the fact that it sees the drives, oh man, that rocks!!!
<mgalvin> you guys rock, thnx for all the excellent work you are all doing :)
<mgalvin> almost 2am here, good night all, later
<mdke>  dapper looks like it's working, but in tty1 I am getting constant errors from ata2 like this: http://pastebin.com/457952
<mdke> is this worth filing a bug, or are you guys aware of it?
<jbailey> mdke: When in doubt, file a bug.  Just because we're aware of something doesn't mean we know it actually affects anyway, etc.
<jbailey> Having someone to actually work with, etc. Is pretty important.
<jbailey> And also having things in a bug tracker means that you're not relying on our memories about every problem. =)
<mdke> okay
<mdke> will do thanks
<zul> heylo
<zul> BenC: ping which version of git are you using now?
<mgalvin> just a heads up, todays 20051210 iso still does NOT detect the sata drives in my laptop, but the mini.iso fabbione pointed my to last night DOES detect them
<fabbione> mgalvin: CD's are not built with the same d-i
<fabbione> flight cd2 will do for you
<mgalvin> ok, just wanted to let it be known, thanks, i will wait until flight 2 is ready before trying again
<BenC> zul: 0.99.9k I think
<zul> okie dokie thanks
<zul> gitweb is giving me grief again
<zul> alrighty time for company christmas party
<zul> later
<BenC> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-16
<BenC> infinity: ping
<Goink> I am having timing problems on a dual core amd64. Does anybody know how i can fix it?
<BenC> what sort of timing problem?
<BenC> clock running twice speed?
<Goink> Clock iss ssspeeding, bbut at  all sorts oof sspeeeds, it warrries aa  lot, and i get ddooouuubble orr mmmoree   kkkeey  pressess
<BenC> boot with noapictimer
<BenC> add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst in the kopt
<BenC> and rerun update-grub
<Goink> Thank you! I'll try that!
<BenC> let me know if it works
<Goink> Will do
<infinity> BenC : Pong.
<BenC> infinity: with -8.0, I am doing a lrm 2.6.15.3-1
<BenC> new acx firmware and filenames for that firmware
<BenC> -8.10 I mean
<BenC> just a heads up
<fabbione> morning
<BenC> hey fabbione
<fabbione> hey Ben
<fabbione> BenC: I got a regression somewhere, but i think it's udev related
<fabbione> midiC$something devices are now created in /dev instead of /dev/snd
<fabbione> that's one
<fabbione> the airo module for pci cards is problematic
<fabbione> it is loaded properly but it doesn't work at the first shot
<fabbione> i need to unload and reload to make it going
<fabbione> reproducible quite often. what do you want me to do to try debugging it?
<BenC> airo cs works perfectly for me, that's weird
<fabbione> airo cs yes
<fabbione> this is Pci
<BenC> not sure, is it a regression?
<fabbione> yes..
<fabbione> it also tends to change interface name
<BenC> want to start recompiling kernels? :)
<fabbione> like at the first time is eth2
<fabbione> unload -> reload -> eth0 ?
<fabbione> yeah sure i have no problems with that
<BenC> not sure about that
<fabbione> recompilng it's not an issue
<fabbione> one of the pci ethernet (marvell) always shows up as eth1
<fabbione> even if alone on the system..
<BenC> ok, you'll need git
<fabbione> it's kind of weird
<BenC> and compile out of the tree
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> will try that during the week
<BenC> git-log, find hte sha1's for "Linux v2.6.1[432] "
<BenC> git-branch 2.6.14 <sha1>
<fabbione> i know it works on .12
<BenC> do that for 2.6.1[432] 
<BenC> git-checkout 2.6.13
<fabbione> yup
<BenC> build, and if it breaks, good, if not try 2.6.14
<fabbione> eheheh
<BenC> once you find work/nowork
<BenC> then start using git-bisect
<fabbione> what does that do?
<BenC> you could just start out with 2.6.12 and HEAD
<BenC> git-bisect makes your life a lot easier :)
<BenC> git-bisect start
<BenC> git-bisect good 2.6.12
<BenC> git-bisect bad HEAD
<BenC> it will bisect the commits, and checkout at the middle point
<BenC> you build, you test, and you come back and do "git-bisect <good|bad>"
<BenC> it wil bisect again, and you keep doing that cycle until it tells you "This commit broke it"
<fabbione> ah cooooolness!
<BenC> good/bad depends on whether your test suceeded or failed
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> that was clear
<BenC> it's so simple I feel I have to overexplain it :)
<fabbione> ahah
<BenC> it's what I used to track down the sparc64 oops on my e3k
<fabbione> yeah it makes sense
<fabbione> assuming that when you bisect you can actually build
<BenC> yeah, you can bump up/down the commit it stops at if you hit a bad spot
<fabbione> i see you are brave enough to readd misdn
<fabbione> it was removed because upstream sucks
<BenC> doko requested it
<fabbione> at least it did at that the time
<BenC> it's compiling cleanly
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> they must have started again
<fabbione> it was OOPSorama in hoary
<BenC> heh, didn't say I tried using it :)
<fabbione>  .../usb/media/podxtpro/.tmp_versions/podxtpro.mod  |    2 
<fabbione> i think there is a leftover in git
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione>  create mode 100644 drivers/usb/media/podxtpro/.tmp_versions/podxtpro.mod
<BenC> thanks, removed
<fabbione> no problem.. i just woke up and bored to death as you can see ;)
<BenC> heh, try perusing bugs for 3 days
<BenC> I think I've gone through half of them
<BenC> bad thing is, if I stop now, I don't think I'll remember where I left off
<fabbione> ahah
<fabbione>     [UBUNTU:debian]  Add ABI files (missing hppa and sparc still)
<fabbione>  <- they are in the archive now
<fabbione> if you want i can push them
<BenC> I have them
<fabbione> up to you
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> just need to commit it
<BenC> my abi grabbing script is smooth
<BenC> I need to put it in the debian/bin/
<fabbione> that's a good idea
<fabbione> hmmm smoke :)
<infinity> BenC : Which firmware are you grabbing for acx_pci stuff?... I've been all over the interweb and seen many conflicting reports on what we should be shipping.
<infinity> BenC : Also, I already rolled a .3 with updated nvidia and ati drivers, so we may as well just do this all at once.
<infinity> BenC : And I'm going to send out a mail to -devel/-users today to have people test vga16fb at 640x400 with kernels I've tossed on people.ubunut.com.  Would it be worth holding off on -8.10 until I gte reports back from that?
<BenC> infinity: sorry, went to bed
<BenC> infinity: but yeah, I can hold off. I'll get you a tarball of the firmware I have
<BenC> infinity: bad thing is there is a table of firmware, different cards need different versions, but the driver (even the new one) isn't smart enough right now to load different versions for different cards
<BenC> the new driver is smarter than the old one though
<BenC> like the RADIO16.BIN thing is totally broken with the new driver
<BenC> you have to have a pristine firmware tree (no firmware of other names that it looks for) in order for things to load right
<BenC> so you really can't have acx100 and acx111 firmware sitting together
<BenC> infinity: I have an idea
<BenC> infinity: so wake up! :)
* infinity is here.
<infinity> About to send mail to -users and -devel about the vga16fb thing, so I'm here for a few minutes.
<infinity> What's your stellar idea?
<infinity> (Can we not just fix acx_pci to DTRT about firmware, whatever TRT is?)
<infinity> Map certain filenames to PCI IDs or something?
<infinity> (or something less crude, if that's possible)
<infinity> BenC : flashy noisy nick alert.
<BenC> hey
<BenC> I have a fw tarball
<BenC> several different versions for acx100/usb acx100/pci and acx111/pci
<BenC> we'll have a default (newest version)
<BenC> and the module will take firmware_ver=X.X.X to use a different version if they need to
<BenC> if they have do that to get it to work, they'll be instructed to send us lspci/lsusb output so we can code it into driver
<BenC> infinity: flash back
<BenC> I'll send you the tarball when I'm done
<infinity> Anyonw want to give this a quick read?
<infinity> http://cerberus.0c3.net/~adconrad/vga16fb.txt
<infinity> BenC : Does acx_pci even support USB devices?... Or do we now have an acx_usb or something?
<infinity> BenC : Also,want to read over that mail before I hit "send"?
<BenC> we have acx_usb
<BenC> but, the new driver is usb/pci combined
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> it's just acx.ko
<infinity> Anyhow, however you work the firmware is up to you, since you have to maintain that driver.
<infinity> I just hope it works "out of the box" for the majoriy of users, and requires tweaking for a tiny subset.
<infinity> Oh, while I'm asking them to give me output proving they're not doing something dumb, "lsmod | grep fb" might be nice too.
<infinity> Updated.
* infinity prepares to click "send" and head to bed...
* infinity sees a hit in his logs from direcpc, and assumes that's BenC...
<BenC> yep :)
<infinity> Ignore the few spelling mistakes (timstamp -> timestamp, etc), I just spellchecked in Thunderbird.  That's all fixed.
<BenC> btw, ia64 has vga16fb and vesafb now
<infinity> Just want to know if the general procedure gets the point across and if you think it'll generate useful reports from otherwise not-always-useful-but-well-meaning users.
<infinity> Sure, but our users don't run ia64.  You can test it for me there, if you want. :)
<BenC> I'll also test it on my nvidia geforce4 with tvout
<BenC> can't yet, waiting for lamont to get my elilo that supports initramfs :)
<infinity> I thought he already uploaded it to Debian..?
<infinity> Or was he just talking about it?
<infinity> Anyhow.  Text looks sane?
<BenC> yeah
<infinity> Sent.
<infinity> I hope I don't get moderated into oblivion on -users... I can never remember what address I have subscribed there.
<infinity> I really should un-sub from all the lists and re-sub with adconrad@ubuntu.com
<infinity> (subscribed when I was a contractor and didn't have the @u.c email yet)
* BenC downloads the kernel
<BenC> if you wait 5 minutes, I'll tell you my results
* infinity giggles.
<infinity> My brain shot circuited and saw that as:
* infinity downloads the internet
<infinity> s/shot/short/
<BenC> lol
<BenC> so where did the handdrawn dapper usplash screen come from?
<infinity> mjg59's handiwork.
<infinity> Brilliant, isn't it?
<BenC> it's not going to be the official one, is it? :)
<infinity> Also, I don't expect this to change your tvout situation at all, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if it does.
<infinity> No, it was just a quick hack to shrink the artwork.
<infinity> I'll put a proper one back in in the next upload.
<infinity> Damn, I did get moderated to -users.
<BenC> here goes nothing
<BenC> weird
<infinity> I don't like the sounds of that.
<BenC> I don't even see the usplash screen, but my system stays in 640x400-70, and the console works great
<BenC> before vga16fb would break even console
<infinity> Did you have usplash 0.1-25 installed?
<BenC> wonder why I don't see it
<infinity> If you have -24 or earlier, your usplash will be black.
<infinity> Maybe I should have made that more explicit in the mail. :)
<BenC> I have 0.1-25
<BenC> even reran update-initramfs -u to make sure
<infinity> Are you getting a black screen until usplash exits, or n ousplash at all, or..?
<infinity> What do you get if you run "usplash" as root from a console (and wait around for it to timeout and exit)?
<BenC> black screen
<infinity> Rather curious about console output after it exits, if any.
<BenC> seems to timeout on boot
<BenC> after it exits I get normal scrolling output
<infinity> Yeah, I mean if you run it manually right now.
<BenC> this system is only partially upgraded to dapper (just what the kernel needs)
<BenC> anything you can think of that I might need to upgrade too?
<BenC> how long does it take to timeout?
<infinity> Not off the top of my head.  If usplash is using the right (read: mjg59's goofy temporay) artwork, and usplash is 0.1-25, it SHOULD work.
<infinity> Timeout if 15 seconds.
<infinity> s/if/is/
<BenC> it timed out, and my screen stayed black
<infinity> Roughly.  The timer seems a bit goofy on some systems.
<BenC> can't get console back now
<infinity> chvt to X and back?
<infinity> Anyhow, I think this means you and I have a date tomorrow to look into this more.
<infinity> Interesting that I've fixed your console, but broken usplash.
<infinity> Halfway there, I guess.
* infinity needs to go to bed before he gets divorced.
<BenC> yeah, better atleast
<BenC> ok, good night
<zul> heylo
<zul> BenC: apparently i suck
<BenC> how so?
<zul> gitweb for me was working fine i just cant spell..now i can do some work
<BenC> lol
<zul> i should have a couple of small things for you to push by wednesday
<BenC> ok
<zul> start slow as i always say ;)
<zul> hmm...that sucks richard pryor is dead
<makx> BenC: is ide-generic still modular in your builds
<makx> ?
<makx> don't find the CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC settings in your debian/config tree
<imrabti> Hello
<makx> aah modular still.
<imrabti> how to desactivate The CD ROM Reader In Ubuntu 
<makx> why imrabti?
<imrabti> Because It doesn't work 
<imrabti> And often The Text mode in Ubuntu give an error Message
<zul> what error message?
<imrabti> Wait
<imrabti> [429475.993000]  No reference position found (media may be upside down) -- (as 0x06,ascp = 0x00) [4294750.993000]  The failed "Read cd/dvd capacity" packet 
<imrabti> it not stop to give this message 
<imrabti> in text mode
<imrabti> I must desactivate the CD reader 
<zul> BenC: is the i386/config the base config now or what is the scoop?
<BenC> imrabti: rmmod ide_cd
<BenC> zul: base config for i386, yes
<imrabti> yes 
<BenC> each arch has a base config, and then additional config.$flavour
<zul> ok so if i do a CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y in i386/config it will appear in the 686 kernels as well correct?
<imrabti> it works 
<BenC> yeah, it will appear in all of them
<imrabti> Thank a lot 
<imrabti> man 
<imrabti> I'm very Happy 
<BenC> imrabti: no problem
<imrabti> it doesn't give the message
<zul> BenC: sweet.
<BenC> zul: put it in alpha order or it will get moved next time I run debian/bin/oldconfig
<BenC> just to avoid uneeded deltas
<BenC> well, it's already in there, isn't it?
<BenC> just needs to be enabled
<zul> yeah i just enabled it in my tree
<BenC> nope, it isn't
* BenC spells it correctly this time
<BenC> there it is
<zul> in my tree just enabled it
<imrabti_> Please How Can Desactivate CD Rom Reader Forever
<imrabti_> when i use the command rmmod ide_cd 
<imrabti_> when i restart the computer I find that the cd rom reader is still here
<imrabti_> Please can anyone help me 
<BenC> this is a kernel channel, you should really try #ubuntu
<imrabti_> Ok 
<imrabti_> You don't have any idea.
<imrabti_> that could help me to solve this problem 
<BenC> not that, just that, as the topic says, this channel is for discussing kernel development only
<imrabti_> ok thanks 
<trevilor> is there a quick and dirty way to get a list of features that differ in ubuntu specific kernels from the common kernel source?
<imrabti_> Please Could juste Tell me How te Completly desactivate The CD drive 
<imrabti_> i serched a lot but anyone give a ansewer
<imrabti_> Please
<imrabti_> you tell me how to desactivate it with rmmod ide_cd 
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<imrabti> Please 
<imrabti> I searched a lot 
<imrabti> and i don't find anything
<dilinger> oh freenode
<dilinger> how i despise you
<dilinger> --- Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<dilinger> jbailey__: code of conduct signed
<czr> can I use the git in breezy/universe to get the kernel source too?
<czr> I'm looking for the root cause for why ext2online doesn't work on breezy kernel (using LVM2 LVs underneath)
<BenC> czr: see topic
<czr> BenC, the topic didn't answer my question. problems solved though, I built my own git from sources
<BenC> yes it does
<BenC> it says to install git-core
<czr> it says to get git-core for dapper
<BenC> apt-get install git-core
* czr is running breezy
<czr> anyhow, problem solved.
<BenC> if you're building with the 2.6.15 configs, you'll have to be running dapper anyway, atleast a little
<BenC> breezy kernel-package will not like some things either
<BenC> so unless you are doing straight "make" and installing the vmlinuz and modules by-hand, you'll run into trouble
<czr> well, I wasn't going to build kernels actually
<czr> wanted to check whether the ext2online resizing patches are present in the kernel sources or not
<BenC> the git repo is not for breezy
<BenC> breezy kernel is in baz
<czr> I noticed. baz?
<BenC> or just "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.12"
<czr> ok, thanks
<BenC> you'll need to enable deb-src line in your sources.list
<czr> yeah, I've been using debian for about 6 years, I think I'll manage ;-)
<BenC> then why didn't you do apt-get source to start with? :)
<czr> someone just pointed to the wiki page so I thought that is the way in ubuntu :-)
<czr> is there a nice list of patches applied versus vanilla anywhere?
<BenC> debian/patches/
<czr> thanks
<BenC> also, there's a list in /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.12-9*/
<czr> -10 now I think
<BenC> FYI, Ubuntu isn't that much different from debian, so whereever you look there, chances are it's the same way on ubuntu
* czr nods
<czr> maybe I'm going the wrong way about it though. the problem is that ext2online doesn't work on breezy over LVM2
<czr> and it works on RHEL4u2
<czr> so I should really look at RH kernel sources first to locate the stuff that they put there
<BenC> does it need a patch to work?
<dilinger> yes
<dilinger> rhel has had a patch in there for a while
<czr> I think so
<dilinger> it was merged into upstream at some point, i forget when
<BenC> I'm pretty sure we don't have that patch
<czr> well, ext2online fails on breezy, so breezy doesn't
<BenC> unless it's in upstream, then dapper would probably have it
<BenC> what is ext2online?
<czr> although I'm not sure why ext2online fails. All I get is 'resize failed while in kernel' :--)
<czr> grows ext2/3 fs:s while they're mounted
<dilinger> it's an old patch by andreas dilger
<czr> comes in ext2resize-package (breezy/univ)
<czr> dilinger, you sure about the upstream merge?
<dilinger> positive
<dilinger> i remember being very pleased when it happened
<czr> great
<czr> RH had some problems getting it into RHEL4 :-) only got there in update2
<czr> which kernel will dapper be using?
<czr> -15?
<BenC> yes
<czr> hmm. would the universe end if I'd build a -15 from vanilla sources manually and install it in breezy?
<czr> does udev need changes, etc?
<BenC> you may be missing some devices on your desktop
<BenC> but generally it should work
<BenC> it doesn't take a whole lot to install the dapper kernel
<BenC> it only updates a few packages
<BenC> udev mainly, and it will remove hotplug, since it's obsolete
<czr> ah, will all the hotplug helper scripts go too?
<BenC> yeah, but udev handles it mostly
<BenC> may want to add "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces though
<czr> yes, I wondered about that in some distros which have both udev and hotplug scripts
<BenC> 2.6.15 allowed udev to be cleaned up a lot, and hotplug to just disappear
<czr> ah, it's using hotplug. good idea
<czr> well, I'll give it a spin soon
<czr> the ext2online is really nice feature
<dilinger> http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;h=6104ad3105077ec7a14e5da4f24a261d116035a0;hb=e4f5c82a92c2a546a16af1614114eec19120e40a;f=fs/ext3/resize.c
<dilinger> i wonder if he's still working for cfs
<czr> ah, thanks dilinger
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-17
<BenC> infinity: ping
<infinity> .gnop : CenB
<infinity> All reports on the vga16fb change have been positive so far.  At least, I didn't seem to break any already-working setups.
<infinity> So, I should push you the patch for -8.10, and update {edu,ku,u}buntu-artwork
<BenC> hey
<BenC> got a nice bogl assertion for you
<infinity> Ah-ha.
<infinity> Line?
<BenC> bogl-vga16.c:437
<infinity> Lies.  That's the one I fixed in -25.
<BenC> I dist-upgraded to dapper to make sure it wasn't a conflict somewhere
<BenC> maybe I should rerun update-initramfs to be sure again
<infinity> update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<BenC> I know usplash 0.25-1 is in the initrd
<BenC> cpio'd it just to make sure
<infinity> That assertion will fail in two instances:
<infinity> a) bug in the code (fixed in 0.1-25)
<infinity> b) artwork too big for display area.
<infinity> The latter could happen if your usplash-artwork.so isn't the right one, but if you're seeing mjg59's scary line art, it SHOULD be right.
<infinity> But, if all else fails and we dunno WTF is going on with your machine, I'll just give you a debug build with a bunch of printfs to tell us WHAT it's asserting ain't true.
<BenC> update-initramfs didn't help
<infinity> Yeah, no big shock there.
<infinity> You should be able to reproduce the same assertion at a command line in a VC, no need to reboot and do it from the initramfs.
<BenC> it just shows a black screen, but I can see where the scanlines end, and it looks normal
<BenC> console is still normal
<infinity> Unless your VCs are still misbehaving and staying black forever after usplash runs.
<BenC> they do, but switching to X and back fixes it
<infinity> And then shows the assertion?
<BenC> yeah
<infinity> Spiff.
<BenC> anything I can test?
<infinity> 'Sec.
<infinity> http://cerberus.0c3.net/~adconrad/usplash_0.1-24.1_i386.deb
<infinity> There's the printf-laden build I was using to find the stupid bug in the first place.
<infinity> Should give us xx,yy,yres,xres,pixmapx,pixmapy on your machine, so we can at least see why the assert is failing.
<infinity> If it's the pixamp size, that's easy.  You have cruft ans we need to clean it up.
<infinity> If it's yy, it's a programming bug.
<infinity> If it's bogl_yres, we have real issues I need to figure out. :)
<BenC> FYI, I had edubuntu installed on here
<infinity> Ah-ha.
<BenC> is there a pointer to the artwork?
<infinity> update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<infinity> dpkg --purge edubuntu-artwork-usplash.  Or wait an hour or two for me to get around to uploading the smaller pixmaps.
<BenC> ok, updated to usplash version
<BenC> ...
<BenC> ok, it displayed!
<BenC> has some line artifacys, but much better than the old one
<BenC> working on boot too
<BenC> it's not perfect, but it is so much better than before
<BenC> I can live with it enough to not do vga=771 anymore
<BenC> you should add that to you .txt :)
<infinity> Artifacting?.. Poop.
<infinity> Maybe that's your tvout still hating us.
<infinity> Woudl you test it on a normal monitor and make sure it looks right there?
<infinity> s/Woudl/Could/
<infinity> First morning smoke setting in.. Typing hard.
* dilinger .oO(artifacting poop?   freak.)
<infinity> If it looks okay on a real monitor, I'll stamp is "good enough", push the new artwork out for all three dists, and you can patch -8.10 in time for flight-2.
<BenC> when's flight 2?
<BenC> I was thinking -7.9 was going to be flight 2
<BenC> send me the vga16fb patch and I'll merge it
<infinity> Well, flight-2 hasn't happened yet, so if you upload -8.10, that'll have to be hammered into shape for it.
<infinity> concordia.ubuntu.com:~adconrad/vga16fb.patch
<infinity> Applies to drivers/video/vga16fb.c
<BenC> I've been marking all bugs about vga16fb with "vga16fb" in the status whiteboard
<BenC> so I'll be pushing a mass "please test flight 2" to all of them in -8.10 gets in it
<BenC> if I can close all the vga16fb bugs, you will be my bestest friend, you can come tip cows with me in my front yard and everything
<infinity> You have cows?
<BenC> the largest portion of the land my house is on is leased to some people that raise cows for beef
<BenC> my house is surrounded by pasture except for the driveway leading out
<infinity> Ahh, so they're not, strictly speaking, your cows.
<BenC> nah, but they are like our pets :)
<infinity> Does land ownership give you the right to tip them?
<infinity> I'm not sure how this works. :)
<BenC> I'd have to check the county by-laws, there may be a loophole :)
<BenC> where'd you get these margins from?
<BenC> one thing I know is that lilo graphic splash screen works on my tvout
<infinity> modedb.c
<infinity> I was originally fiddling with calculating them by hand, but then decided to just go with modedb.c, assuming it may be "right".
<infinity> I may fall back to doing it by hand, if we can find something more correct.
<BenC> one thing I thought was odd is that I am at 640x400-70
<BenC> I was expecting 60HZ
<infinity> That's expected.
<infinity> You shouldn't drop down to 60Hz until you hit 640x480 and above.
<BenC> less scanlines == more refresh?
<infinity> Yeah, that's the basic theory.
<BenC> it's been a long time since I messed with video modes, back when I was working on an HD set-top-box
<infinity> Longer for me, I'm sure.
<infinity> It was discouraging to discover I remember pretty much nothing about it.
<BenC> but all of those were 540p and greater, so I didn't get a chance to mess with low modes like this :)
<infinity> Anyhow, this seems to work everywhere 640x480 worked (so far, no regression reports), and works a few places where it didn't, so..
<infinity> I'm calling it "Good Enough", and if we find some spare time, we can look for better timings to make it perfect.
<infinity> I'm going to fix up the artwork stuff right now.
<infinity> See if we can't get some pretty artwork back for flight-2.
<BenC> sweet
<BenC> commited, and pushed
<infinity> Hrm, I wonder if I should update the two -artwork-usplash packages to use update-initrafms -u in the postinst.  Probably.
* infinity does that too.
<BenC> yeah
<infinity> I wonder how many times we'll rebuild initramfs on a big upgrade.
<infinity> I wish we had a good way to do post-hooks...
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> Wait.
<BenC> gziping that is starting to get slow
<infinity> I could do post-hooks in apt.
<infinity> Doesn't work for dpkg, though.
<infinity> (raw dpkg, that is)
<BenC> how does ldconfig do it?
<BenC> isn't there an ldconfig post-hook for libraries?
<infinity> If there is, it's a special-case in dpkg itself.
<BenC> nope, don't see it
<infinity> But in apt, you can do DPkg::Post-Invoke stuff, that runs after the dpkg run.
<infinity> Not really "good enough", though, I guess.  Installing kernels with raw dpkg is a pretty common occurence.
<infinity> Meh.  I'm still seeing that failed asserion every time I do update-initramfs, too.
<infinity> [17311616.280000]  Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2504
<BenC> is it causing a failure?
<infinity> No.  Just a fright. :)
<BenC> yeah, it looks pretty scary :)
<infinity> Also, 'strace -f update-initramfs -u' is a bad idea.  Don't do it.
<infinity> Still going on the console I ran it on.
<infinity> I had hopes of catching the Assertion in situ, but that seems hopeless with an strace this... Long. :)
<BenC> -o strace.out
<BenC> helps
<infinity> Sure, but then I don't get the printk in the middle of the strace output.
<CataEnry> hi :)
<Mithrandir> any idea why a hoary box is giving me shitty raid resync speeds?  8MB/sec, driver is AMD8111
<fabbione> Mithrandir: ide or scsi?
<fabbione> or sata?
<Mithrandir> IDE
<Mithrandir> PATA
<fabbione> do you have dma enabled?
<Mithrandir> hdparm claims so
<Mithrandir> hda and hdb, which sucks, I know, but still.
<fabbione> check dmesg... there are some cases in which raid turns off DMA to ensure proper raid resync
<fabbione> and i highly suggest NOT to turn it on while it is resyncing
<Mithrandir> it doesn't say anything about turning it off
<HrdwrBoB> Mithrandir: hda->hdb is bad
<Mithrandir> hd13:05 < Mithrandir> hda and hdb, which sucks, I know, but still.
<HrdwrBoB> I'd say that's a large portion of the problem
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<Mithrandir> it's not.
<Mithrandir> you can still get quite good performance.
<zul> heylo
<Mithrandir> BenC: I wonder if the devmapper snapshot target is broken (at least with cloops)
<Mithrandir> BenC: both Colin and I are seeing really weird stuff with the live cd; FS corruption, it looks like
<BenC> Mithrandir: ok, I'll check the cloop patches from breezy
<Mithrandir> BenC: please do.  Breezy works for me at least.
<Mithrandir> BenC: we're using the snapshot target, backed with a cow device in ramfs.
<Mithrandir> it works in breezy. :-)
<Kamion> dm linear doesn't appear to cause corruption
<fabbione> BenC: when you included cloop, did you take it from breezy or upstream?
<BenC> I took a fresh upstream
<fabbione> BenC: ok
<fabbione> take it from breezy and the problem will be solved
<fabbione> there is an extra fix in breezy exactly for that problem
<fabbione> that upstream did reject as: "It works here you fuckheads"
<BenC> would have been easier if that patch was seperate from the main one :)
<fabbione> if you find our patch and upstream in the same version you should be able to get just the fix to the device mapper you need
<fabbione> BenC: i fully agree...
<BenC> I'll find part it needs and just patch it in
<fabbione> it was at my second / third kernel upload
<fabbione> i admit i didn't have my clear at that time yet
<fabbione> and forgot about it..
<BenC> hehe, no problem :)
<BenC> took my couple of months before I was felt comfortable with the build system and baz
<infinity> You got comfortable with baz?
<infinity> Now that bzr is the way of the future, I'm allowed to talk shit about baz/tla publically, right?
<fabbione> oh at that time was not even in ba
<fabbione> baz
<BenC> Mithrandir: fortunately I am doing -8.10 today, so I'll get that patch in there
<infinity> And conveniently, Flight-2 is now blocked on -8.10
<infinity> Which means I'm guaranteed to get my vga16fb fixes. :)
<infinity> Yay.
<BenC> brb
* infinity really goes ot bed now, so he can get more LRM crack done in the morning.
<jbailey> BenC: Do you need a bug filed for the asm symlink on ppc in the headers package
<infinity> 'Night, guys.
<jbailey> ?
<BenC> nah, already fixed in -8.10
<BenC> oh, and we get correct EXTRAVERSION now too in linux-headers packages
<fabbione> bbl
<jbailey> BenC: Lovely, thanks.  I'll wait for that then, before doing more on klibc.
<Kamion> gah, jackass no longer has 2.6.9-7 source, which is where that patch came in
<BenC> I can get it from baz
<Kamion> doesn't 2.6.9-7 predate baz?
<BenC> yeah, I but I'll diff the patch against pristine and find it
<Kamion> seems to be http://people.debian.org/~cjwatson/tmp/cloop-dm.patch if I'm reading recent cloop source package changes correctly
<BenC> diff between breezy and dapper cloop.c is trivial
<BenC> yeah, that while loop was the change
<BenC> I'm just going to copy the breezy cloop.c
<BenC> Kamion, Muthrandir: consider this fixed for -8.10, which will be uploaded in about 5 hours
<Mithrandir> BenC: ok, thanks.
<mjg59> Someone still needs to track down what broke suspend
<mjg59> I'm lacking the time to do a git bisect righ tnow
<mjg59> I suspect it's somewhere in IDE - things seem more reliable if I use the libata driver
<Kamion> BenC: great, thanks
<BenC> hmm, wonder if I have any machines that support suspend
<BenC> can I susped a G4?
<jbailey> BenC: I think I suspended my pegasos.
<jbailey> It might have been STD, though.
<BenC> is there a prefered way to suspend? I've actually never done it on anything (my laptop didn't work)
<zul> BenC: can you pull in mine stuff as well? thanks
<mjg59> It may well be an x86-specific issue
<makx> suspend to ram is more likely not to work on my experience
<makx> suspend to disk is not that fast but already nice.
<Kamion> my G4 PowerBook suspends to RAM fine
<Kamion> I normally just press the power button, although closing the lid works if your lid is less wobbly than mine
<BenC> zul: URL again?
<BenC> is there a script I can run to try suspend?
<BenC> lamont: elilo with initramfs support ready yet?
<BenC> oh wait, I got that elilo.efi from you didn't I
<BenC> I'll try it  when I boot -8.10
<mjg59> makx: The specific case is that our 2.6.15 kernels have broken suspend
<mjg59> At least on x86 with IDE
<mjg59> Suspend to RAM works fine on most laptops with 2.6.11
<mjg59> Uh, 2.6.12
<BenC> well my G4 has IDE, so I should atleast be able to tell you whether it's x86 specific or not
<zul> BenC: http://zulinux.homelinux.net/git/ubuntu-2.6.git
<makx> mjg59: ive an old broken gericom laptop which never suspended to ram.
<makx> anyway quite surpring that this bad hardware still lives.
<BenC> zul: just the efi patch?
<BenC> zul: can you pull from me to fix merges?
<lamont__> BenC: thanks for testing
<lamont__> elilo was uploaded to debian, haven't checked to see where it got with ubuntu
<fabbione> lamont__:  do you have any idea why util-linux -2 didn't get autosynced?
<lamont__> no clue
* lamont__ pokes elmo
* lamont__ bets it could be because -1 was ftbfs?
<zul> BenC: sure..i can do that tonight when i get home..
<zul> or i can try now..
<BenC> got it
<zul> nifty
<BenC> lamont: I installed the elilo from debian (3.4-pre5-2)
<BenC> it booted my ia64, going to try initramfs now
<zul> BenC: i fixed up my tree..
<jbailey> BenC: Apparnetly there's klibc segfaults.
<jbailey> I haven't tried stuff yet.
<jbailey> (On conference call, lagging)
<BenC> it got into the initramfs, and yes, looked like there was a segv of some kind
<BenC> it's progress though
<Mithrandir> hmm, is usplash broken in the current initramfs?
<BenC> depends, what does broken look like to you? :)
<Mithrandir> doesn't show anything at att, just spits out "0" (no \n, even) when run by hand in the initramfs
<Mithrandir> this is the live cd, so there might be a lot of other things broken, which is why I ask if it's known-broken before investigating
<BenC> not sure about that one, guess you need to ask infinity
<Mithrandir> mhm.
<Mithrandir> he's asleep now, though. Hopefully.
<BenC> shouldn't be broken, afaik
<Mithrandir> ok
<BenC> but there is the 640x400 change with vga16fb that is being coordinated with my -8.10 kernel upload
<BenC> make sure it has 0.25-1 usplash
<Mithrandir> do you mean 0.1-26?
<BenC> yeah, that's it :)
<BenC> -26 may be expecting new kernel, I'd have to ask infinity about that
<BenC> lame, I cannot even peruse alsa bug tracker without an account
<BenC> nm, seems they have guest login
<BenC> this sucks
<BenC> because our ide is modular, none of the ide kernel command line options are honored (ide=nodma, ide=reverse, hdc=remap, etc...)
<BenC> they have to be module options, but that defeats the purpose of people using them (e.g. for booting the install cd)
* BenC wonders why we can't have built-in ide-core anyway
* Kamion looks at the comment in http://lwn.net/Articles/162853/ asking distros not to ship bcm403x yet
<Kamion> although I guess it means more "don't ship it in releases yet"
<BenC> yeah, it's only there for testing
<BenC> it will probably get pulled for no other reason than we have no way to include firmware yet anyway
<Kamion> mm, I was wondering about that
<zul> BenC: i can help out there if you want
<Mithrandir> BenC: ETA on kernel upload?
<BenC> couple hours
<mjg59> zul: Around?
<zul> mjg59: yo
<mjg59> zul: You've got a Latitude X1, right?
<zul> indeed
<zul> what do you want me to test?
<mjg59> Do you have backlight problems if you close it at a console?
<zul> i havent tried or really havent noticed, i can try it tonight and let you know
<BenC> is that the radeon backlight problem?
<mjg59> No, intel
<mjg59> zul: Basically, switch to a console, close the lid, open it, check if the backlight is on or not
<zul> ok cool
<zul> ill let you know when i get home
<BenC> zul: I have something you can work on, if you want
<BenC> #18456, creating a linux-image-dbg package with unstripped, uncompressed vmlinux in it for OProfile and such
<BenC> mainly just for i386 and amd64
<zul> BenC: sure..
<BenC> would probably be best handled in debian/post-install like the linux-headers packages are
<BenC> zul: thanks
<fabbione> hey Ben
<BenC> hey fabbione
<fabbione> BenC: we need to schedule an amd64-generic kernel built as _i386.deb
<fabbione> doko was asking for it and some users too
<BenC> for 32-bit userland and 64-bit kernel?
<fabbione> yes
<BenC> easy enough, just copy the one from amd64 config's
<fabbione> yeah that too
<BenC> I can schedule that for post 8.10
<fabbione> after you release 8.10
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> bingo
<Kamion> oh, argh, one more kernel thing
<fabbione> Kamion: not for install
<fabbione> and not in main
<BenC> not for install or CD
<fabbione> we will keep for universe
<Kamion> no, *I* have one more kernel thing I mean
<BenC> DVD only, IMO
<BenC> what?
<Kamion> the kernel appears to be eating arguments it doesn't recognise
<Kamion> for example:
* fabbione heads offline for the night
<Kamion> Unknown boot option `base-installer/kernel/linux/extra-packages-2.6=usplash': ignoring
<fabbione> good night fellas
<CataEnry> hi :)
<Kamion> although rescue/enable=true appears to work, since the rescue mode works fine
<BenC> the original untouched command line should always be in /proc/cmdline
<Kamion> so I'm a bit confused as yet, but this is breaking d-i preseeding
<Kamion> at the moment we fetch it from init's environment, not /proc/cmdline
<BenC> base- is probably matching some __setup() in the kernel
<Kamion> ok, if it's constrained to a particular pattern then I can postpone the fix
<BenC> IMO, it should always be gotten from /proc/cmdline
<Kamion> I think we used the environment because it was already parsed into a more or less suitable form
<Kamion> but it can be changed
<Kamion> dates from December 2003 if I'm reading d-i changelogs correctly
<Kamion> right, no problem then
<BenC> ok
* BenC hits the bottom of his 381 long bug list
<AcidPils1> BenC: omg, wanna have a beer?
<BenC> think I'll need a case, I've spent 4 days on this buglist
<jbailey> BenC: And now the bugs are sitting on top of you, squishing you? =)
<BenC> jbailey: feels like it :)
<BenC> now I need to reload to see how many I actually closed and/or put in pendingupload
<AcidPils> BenC: dont do it... i dont wanna see you cry because of the new reports ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-18
<BenC> down to 233, better than I thought
<AcidPils> grats
<BenC> almost 150 bugs
<BenC> well, most were already fixed in breezy, a lot of others were fixed simply because we have 2.6.15 (containing patches needed)
<BenC> I did fix 30 or so in -8.10 though
<AcidPils> i would be happy if could fix this stupid segfault in my own code :(
<zul> heylo
<zul> mjg59: i dont get a blacklight
<dilinger> bah
<dilinger> the sunfire i sent davem got banged up pretty good in transit
<dilinger> maybe i shouldn't have done UPS ground :/
<jbailey> dilinger: Ugh.
<mjg59> zul: Ok, cool
<mjg59> zul: What BIOS version do you have?
<zul> uh...good question im on my laptop right now
<mjg59> zul: Heh :) dmidecode might tell you, if you're lucky
<zul> A03
<mjg59> Ah, ok
<mjg59> A02 seems to work, weirdly
<zul> bah..
<zul> oh hockey game..
<infinity> BenC : No kernel yet?
<BenC> doing the dpkg-buildpackage now
<infinity> See, I completely ignored my alarm clock and slept in, just to give you more time. :)
<BenC> thanks, you're so considerate :)
<infinity> I expect payment in cows.
<BenC> one steer, bull, cow or heffer?
<infinity> As long as it's dead and tastes good.
<BenC> ah, a managable bug list
<BenC> active bugs, 68
<infinity> Wow.  Do mine next!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-8.10uploaded (The "Fabio does Dallas" release)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-8.10 uploaded (The "Fabio does Dallas" release)
<mgalvin> sorry to be annoying, but I am starting to write a review of flight 2, do we have an ETA of some kind? (today || end of the week)?
<infinity> "Soon"
<mjg59> infinity: So, uh
<mjg59> infinity: Is our ltmodem linked on boot like our fglrx and nvidia?
<zul> fabio does dallas? ewww..
<BenC> go rent the full length video and enjoy!
<infinity> mjg59 : Yes.
<mjg59> infinity: That's a relief
<infinity> BenC : -server-bigiron?
<mjg59> Obvious GPL violation otherwise
<mjg59> (They include Linux serial code)
<BenC> infinity: -server and -server-bigiron
<infinity> yes.  Bug.  -bigiron? :)
<infinity> mjg59 : Yeah, they have it in a seperate object, and we link them on boot.
<zul> BenC: i laid the groundwork for dbg in my development tree
<BenC> cool
<zul> just have to figure out the post-install crap
<infinity> s/Bug/But/
<BenC> infinity: bug?
<BenC> oh, heh
<BenC> was agreed upon by several in #ubuntu-devel
<BenC> elmo, Kamion, and a few others
<BenC> bigiron being a word that only people who actually know what it is would consider installing the kernel
<infinity> Oh, sure, I don't get credit for the vga16fb change. :)
<BenC> shit, I meant to change that before finalizing
<BenC> sorry
<infinity> (Like I care)
<mjg59> I did an identical change
<mjg59> I claim copyright
<BenC> well, if it's broken, I can't put blame on you now :)
* infinity removes your credit for the acx firmware changes out of spite
<BenC> lol
<mjg59> infinity: I think Suse might be shipping GPL-violating ltmodem
<infinity> I'm SHOCKED.
<zul> ;ater
<BenC> mjg59: FYI I did a hibernate on my P4 with intel IDE, and it worked fine
<BenC> usb and and wireless card came back up
<infinity> BenC : -8.10 is >= -rc5, right?
<infinity> Oh, rc5 is old, we must be caught up to that.
<BenC> no, -8.10 is -rc5
<BenC> linus was gone for a week, and just got back
<BenC> he did a lot of merging yesterday, but it was too much for me to pull and be able to get -8.10 out for flight 2 on time
<infinity> Well, I did say ">=", not ">"
<infinity> So, we're on the same page.
<BenC> oh, missed that
<infinity> Woo, first attempt at compiling the new ATI driver fails MISERABLY.
<infinity> Go ATI.
<infinity> ... because they repacked the panel sources to exclude a header it needs...
<infinity> W... T... F...
<infinity> No other changes, except removing the header.
<infinity> HATE.
<BenC> lol
<fabbione> morning guys
<BenC> hey fabbione
* fabbione yawns
<infinity> OO, amd64 kernels are ready.
<fabbione> woo new crack
<BenC> amd64 always wins the first-build race
<fabbione> BenC: not always :)
<fabbione> there were times where sparc was winning :)
<infinity> Well, i386 has too many flavours.
<BenC> sparc only builds 2 kernels, it isn't allowed to compete yet :)
<fabbione> BenC: nah.. i was prebuilding the pkgs and made them enter the archive 5 minutes after the source :)
<BenC> lol
<infinity> CHEATING.
<fabbione> infinity: no.. they were properly sbuilded
<fabbione> you know.. that thing called pre-upload build test
<BenC> they had premature access to the source though :)
<infinity> CHEATING.
<infinity> And powerpc and i386 are in a dead heat for second place, both building packages right now..
<infinity> ia64, as always, will be dead last (well, for the DC arches... I'm not sure where sparc and hppa fit in)
<fabbione> infinity: i would have done the same if we had m68k :)
<BenC> no, hppa is dead last
<infinity> m68k has too many subarches to play this game fairly.
<infinity> Slowest hardware in Debian, but we build more kernels than anyone else.
<fabbione> infinity: distcc :)
<infinity> If it were up to me, we'd drop all "old m68k" support, except for Amiga and Atari, and concentrate on ColdFire targets.
<fabbione> let's make an m68k cluster
<BenC> m68k is worse than i386 cpu's...I bet we could push min cpu for ia32 to 586 before debian got rid of m68k :)
<infinity> Who seriously wants to run a modern OS on a 68k Mac anyway?
<infinity> BenC : MY Amiga goes toe-to-toe with My Pentium 233MMX, so that seems fair.
<infinity> s/My/my/  ... Wow, I've been Microsofted.
<fabbione> ahaa
<infinity> Anyhow, if I can shoehorn ColdFire support into Debian's toolchain, m68k could become a reality for Ubuntu in microbuntu.
<infinity> Lots (and LOTS) of Linux/Coldfire projects out there right now in the embedded world.
<fabbione> infinity: what's Coldfire?
<infinity> ColdFire == Newage m68k.
<BenC> yeah, I have some Crestron equipment that I'd love to hack on
<infinity> Dropped a few "useless instructions", added a few new ones (hardware RNG and crypto accel, mostly), and bumped the speed a bit.
<BenC> does coldfire have mmu?
<infinity> Yeahp.
<infinity> Well, some do.  Same at the oldskool m68k line, you can get them with and without MMU.
<BenC> I'd love to have ubuntu boot on my crestron touchscreen RF remove :)
<infinity> Obviously, we'd target the MMU varienty.  The 68knommu target is much less interesting to Ubuntu.
<BenC> *remote
<infinity> The fastest ColdFires look to be on par with mid-range ARM, so it's no slouch.
<infinity> Not "fast", but "fast enough".
<BenC> it's got 32Megs of ram and 8megs of flash, plenty enough for OOo, firefox, and all of gnome
<infinity> (And very, very low power, hence why it's being used places where people are saying no to ARM)
<infinity> Oh, hey, LRM built.  That can't be right.
<infinity> It surely MUST be broken.
* infinity oozes confidence.
<BenC> so lrm is uploaded?
<infinity> Nah.  Testing on machines here to make sure I didn't bugger it.
<infinity> But I already uploaded the .orig.tar.gz to chinstrap, so I can fire off the rest rapidly when the kernel headers get NEWed.
<infinity> That 80 meg upload is hell on my connection.
<BenC> I have linux-meta ready
<infinity> Did you actually bump the ABI this time? :P
<infinity> (Last time it was a changelog entry with no debian/rules change..)
<BenC> yes :P
<infinity> Hey, someone has to keep you kernel genius types from getting a big head. :)
<BenC> my wife is good at stiffling my ego
<infinity> If by "stifling your ego", you mean "crushing your soul", mine's pretty good at that too.
<infinity> Is hppa still gcc-3.4 in this upload (and still the only gcc-3.4 arch)?
<BenC> yeah
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> Can I reliably extract the compiler from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-$(ABI)/Makefile or something, rather than hardcoding it in each LRM upload?
<BenC> nah
<BenC> but if you used the kernel build system like a good module build, it would automatically do all this for you :)
<infinity> Some LRM modules do, not all.
<infinity> madwifi, for instance, is well-behaved.
<infinity> If it wasn't for that little ath_hal bit, I'm sure it would find its way into the main tree.
* infinity gets out and pushes his amd64 to build faster.
<infinity> BenC : -7.9 was also -rc5, yes?
<infinity> (or close enough)?
<BenC> close
<infinity> Kay.  I'm testing some patches that were for "-rc5 and over", but I can't be bothered snagging the new kernels from the buildds to test...
<BenC> sweet, the big three are done
<infinity> Specifically, stuff targetted at the new vm_insert_page() stuff.
<BenC> anything new from nvidia for that?
<infinity> Yeah.  Which is what I'm testing. :)
<BenC> I keep seeing WARN_ON()'s
<BenC> ah, cool
<infinity> Sometime, I need to sit down and backport some of these changes to the -legacy driver...
<infinity> Not that -legacy doesn't work, but I suspect it's getting flakier and flakier with each kernel release.
<fabbione> infinity: i assume we will have to drop it sooner or later
<fabbione> at a certain point it won't build anymore
<infinity> Upstream has committed to supporting it.
<infinity> zander keeps releasing patches for it.
<infinity> Just not as many as he does for the new driver.
<infinity> So, it builds, it works, it's just not as loved.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> hmm Kamion was mentioning a udeb pkg that does the default kernel selection in d-i
<fabbione> but i can't remember which one it is
<fabbione> ah there it is
<fabbione> base-installer
<infinity> Okay, NVIDIA stuff (old and new) works, now to test fglrx... Kiss the laptop goodbye.
<infinity> (fglrx will porbably still OOPS, from what I understand... ATI sucks)
<infinity> BenC : When do you expect 2.6.15 to be final?
<infinity> BenC : ATI "doesn't support unreleased kernels" like NVIDIA does.
<fabbione> infinity: i am pretty sure .15 is not too far from now
<infinity> Good.  Then maybe the next fglrx release will stop sucking.
<infinity> Oh well, off to test this one anyway.
<fabbione>     Linux v2.6.15-rc5
<fabbione> 
<fabbione>     Hey, for no other reason than the fact that I'll be off-line for a
<fabbione>     week.
<fabbione> 
<fabbione>     Of course, I could force everybody to just use git (and when I'm emperor
<fabbione>     of the world, don't think I won't!), but it seems some people want to
<fabbione>     just test official releases.  Even if they are just -rc's.
<fabbione> 
<fabbione>     By the time I'm back, Andrew will have fixed all my bugs, and I'll
<fabbione>     release it as 2.6.15 and take all the credit.
<fabbione> 
<fabbione>     Mwahahahaaa
<fabbione> 
<fabbione>     Signed-off-by: Linus Torvalds <torvalds@osdl.org>
<infinity> What day was that?
<fabbione> Date:   Sat Dec 3 21:10:42 2005 -0800
<infinity> Okay, so triple his "one week" estimate, and that gives us a final release in 11 days or so.
<infinity> Not too bad.
<BenC> I think it will be a new years release
<BenC> christmas coming up, he wont be getting a lot done
<infinity> Just cause Linux like flash and show?
<infinity> s/Linux/Linus/
* infinity remembers the "greased turkey" release.
<infinity> Which conjured up all sorts of images I didn't want.
<infinity> THANKS LINUS.
<BenC> yeah, holiday releases are always good :)
* BenC goes to bed
<fabbione> night Ben
<infinity> BenC : Wait!
<infinity> Meh, too late, I guess.
<fabbione> infinity: anything i can do?
<infinity> fabbione : No, I just wanted him to put his linux-meta changes somewhere, so I could upload them when the kernels are NEWed.
<infinity> I assume he changed stuff for the -server rename, etc, and didn't want to duplicate the effort.
<fabbione> infinity: ah ok
<CataEnry> hi all
<BenC> linux-meta uploaded, for the interested
<BenC> fabbione: ping
<jbailey> BenC: Hey - saw the unix.ko builtin in the changelog.  I'm curious why you built it in, we loaded it in the initramfs.
<fabbione> BenC: pong
<fabbione> BenC: Adam did upload linux-meta too
<BenC> jbailey: Keybuk/Kamion said to build it in
<BenC> he did?
<fabbione> yes
<BenC> oh well, collision :)
<Kamion> jbailey: everything was loading it unconditionally - good sign that it should be built-in
<fabbione> BenC: what can i do for you?
<jbailey> Kamion: Except for larger kernels making building floppies and such suck a little bit more.
<BenC> fabbione: vtun is up if you want to push a kernel build
<Kamion> yeah, well I didn't really mind either way; I certainly see your argument
<fabbione> BenC: i am build gcj-4.1 now to track down the gcc (as) segfault
<fabbione> BenC: i noticed that the tunnel problems happen my side when the tunnel dies...
<Kamion> I didn't have any objections to building it in, but I don't think I said to build it in :)
<fabbione> so i could restart it easily
<BenC> fabbione: ah, didn't notice you were on there :)
<fabbione> BenC: eheheh i can sneak everywhere :P
* BenC feels violated
<fabbione> but vtun has a bug on the server side and doesn't ifconfig down / up when the tunnel restarts.. so it hangs
<fabbione> if i stop the server, ifconfig down, start the server, everything is cool
<BenC> Kamion: slight exageration on my part to avoid getting blamed :)
<fabbione> BenC: eheh :)
<jbailey> Kamion, BenC: It's not a big deal, since it's small.  I'm occasionally hacking on floppy support for d-i in Debian.  Having small kernels is really important. =)
<BenC> jbailey: does d-i itself need unix.ko?
<fabbione> BenC: did you see the mail from Claire?
<BenC> not yet
<fabbione> BenC: ok
<fabbione> let me know if you want to answer or should I
<fabbione> both ways work for me
<jbailey> BenC: Probably.  I don't think I need it for the bit where I get the user to put in a new floppy into the drive and hit enter to load stuff off of it, though.
<BenC> fabbione: oh yeah, got that
<BenC> was going to email him this morning
<jbailey> BenC: That's Debian stuff mind you - I don't know that we care about floppy installs in Ubuntu.
<fabbione> BenC: ok perfect
<Kamion> BenC: yes, we need unix.ko, but having it built-in is fine too
<Kamion> i.e. we need the feature, not necessarily the module
<Kamion> floppy installs in Ubuntu have never worked yet, but they'd be really nice to do at *some* point
<BenC> well, I _had_ to switch to ide-core being built-in, so adding unix was a small increase compared
<jbailey> Kamion: Okay.  Honestly, I had assumed we would never care here.
<BenC> otherwise it would have been a big todo exporting the kernel command_line out to the ide-core modules
<jbailey> Kamion: I still maintain that as long as we include openoffice in the default install, we clearly don't care about any machine older than about 5 years. =)
<jbailey> (And at that, they were high end machines 5 years ago)
<BenC> I will never ever ever try to do a floppy install for as long as I live
<BenC> how long has x86 been able to boot from floppy?
<BenC> err, cdrom
* BenC remembers doing nt4 installs that had to start with a 3 floppy set
<fabbione> at least 5 years
<fabbione> actually... 7
<BenC> win95 install could be booted from cdrom, couldn't it?
<fabbione> yup
<Mithrandir> BenC: nt4 could boot off CD
<Kamion> I still get requests *shrug*
<jbailey> Mithrandir: SCSI Cdrom, yes.
<BenC> the original nt4 installs I did couldn't
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Not the first IDEs
<Kamion> from owners of laptops that don't boot properly off CD-ROM
<Mithrandir> jbailey: sure, but SCSI is teh way.
<Kamion> the laptop can run Ubuntu fine once it's installed, it's just that the BIOS is fucked
<fabbione> Kamion: point them to netboot :)
<BenC> I don't think I own a machine with a floppy anymore
<Kamion> fabbione: I do, but seriously dude, that's stupid and tedious for laptops
<jbailey> Mithrandir: SCSI is an indiciation that you came from the sabdfl "I have too much money" school of business. =)
<BenC> except my i2k, but I'd rip it out if I could
<Mithrandir> I think I first booted off CDROMs back before there were IDE cdroms.
<Kamion> or USB sticks, but they can't all boot from USB either
<Mithrandir> jbailey: my father worked at the university and brought all the new and shiny stuff home to play with^W^Wtest.
<Kamion> at the moment they have to use Smart Boot Manager which apparently is some kind of floppy->CD bootstrap weirdness
<fabbione> Kamion: i install my laptops with netboot... what's wrong with it?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Yeah, I remember that from when my father owned the first computer store in the lowermainland
<Kamion> fabbione: not everybody is you
<fabbione> Kamion: i know.. and nobody will ever wish that :)
<jbailey> Mithrandir: All sorts of crazy new shit.  Like 300 baud modems when all the cool kids had 110. =)
<Kamion> fabbione: not everybody has a convenient TFTP/DHCP setup on another machine, for one ...
<jbailey> fabbione: Or like me, who does, but can't be bothered to tweak his linksys to ignore a particular host.
<fabbione> jbailey: that's because you are lazy :)
<BenC> my ssh sessions on this satellite connection feel like 300 baud
<jbailey> fabbione: I'm not lazy enough, clearly.
<jbailey> fabbione: This is something I'm working on.
<fabbione> jbailey: you should just plug 2 ethernets in one machine and use it as a gw
<fabbione> BenC: i feel your pain!
<jbailey> fabbione: Nah.  What I should do is hack the wireless box and run my tftp server on it directly.
<jbailey> fabbione: But since even the new linksys "L" boxes are crippled somewhat, I think I'll wait for another hobbiest hacking box.
<BenC> I wonder if I could turn dialup back on and have the linksys route my ssh traffic over that
<BenC> dialup was 5 times less lag than this dialup
<BenC> jbailey: get wrt54g(s)
<jbailey> They don't sell the s's anymore, apparently.
<BenC> I have my two running dd-wrt, and 7db atennas, and they work great
<BenC> yeah, they do actually, at walmart
<jbailey> Eh, really?
<BenC> just don't get v5
<BenC> v4 is ok
<jbailey> BenC: I'll go look at my local store, otherwise can I get you to pick one up next time you're at walmart and I'll buy it off of you?
<BenC> sure
<jbailey> walmart probably has such a long stock line that they just haven't run out yet.
<BenC> yeah, I think that is the case
<jbailey> I need to head downtown today anyway at some point.  I'll check future shop.
<BenC> g or gs, it's $50 and $80
<BenC> ?
<jbailey> 'cause yeah  The gs had 32mb of ram, IIRC?
<jbailey> BenC: http://www.futureshop.ca/ is a large computer chain here.
<BenC> don't think so
<BenC> just had the speed boost
<BenC> v5 only has 4megs
<jbailey> Mind you, I should probably go support the only union walmart in qubec. =)
<BenC> that's why they can't be hacked on
<BenC> lol
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> I forgot that it's decemeber.  Can't buy anything for myself - house rules.
<fabbione> speaking of which
<fabbione> i need a Gigabit switch
<BenC> who is going to be required to go to the distro sprint, all of the distro team?
<BenC> I was already planning a World Series of Power Circuit tournament that was on Feb 7 :/
<BenC> s/Power/Poker/
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> BenC: yes.. all of the distro team
<fabbione> that would include you as well
<jbailey> Note to BenC: If you have something important to you to do.  Book it early. =)
<jbailey> That way at least you can fall back on the "But I paid for this already" argument.  I don't know how well it works, mind you, but...
<BenC> it's already booked, I have a reservation with 3 other guys who are going to 
<BenC> tournament fee paid
<mjg59> When/where is the distro sprint?
<jbailey> Yeah, make sure you note these in your staffcalendar.
<jbailey> mjg59: End of January, in the UK.
<jbailey> mjg59: I think we didn't want you to have to leave your army or something. =)
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> Except I'm in New Zealand
<zul> which tournament BenC?
<mjg59> You guys all suck
<BenC> zul: World Series of Poker Circuit even in Harrah's in Atlantic City
<zul> cool...im totally in the wrong area
<BenC> mjg59: you looked at #18164 at all?
<jbailey> mjg59: New Zealand?  WTH are you down there?
<Kamion> jbailey: better class of sheep
<jbailey> mjg59: Haven't you seen from the Canonical folks what happens when you stand upside down for too long?
<mjg59> LCA
<mjg59> BenC: Yeah, Linux hates HPs
<mjg59> It's worse on the nx6125 for some reason
<mjg59> Haven't figured out if it's Linux or the BIOS
<mjg59> I'll give it a kick at some point
<mjg59> (Can somebody please check whether suspend is broken for them on x86 and work out why? I still don't have time, and won't until some time next year)
<BenC> the kernel.org bug report shows they are getting acpi thermal events from hw, just that they are getting out to userspace
<BenC> mjg59: I did /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh last night on my P4, and it worked
<mjg59> BenC: Hibernate is fine, it's suspend that's broken
<mjg59> BenC: Rather, the kernel bug shows that the DSDT is being executed, but not that stuff is getting to the higher kernel levels. Sigh.
<mjg59> That'll be fun to track down
<mjg59> Actually, it might not be too bad
<mjg59> Sprinkle some printks through it, see where it's dropping them
<BenC> mjg59: how do I force suspend?
<mjg59> BenC: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<mjg59> Might need to enable it in /etc/default/acpi-support first
<BenC> how are others seeing it fail?
<BenC> mine didn't really do much, except corrupt my vga, and if up/down my network interface
<BenC> mjg59: the odd thing about that bug is that if they run acpi -t, it gets events, so to me it sounds like a kernel bug
<mjg59> BenC: Machine hangs when it should go to sleep
<mjg59> BenC: acpi -t executes further DSDT code
<BenC> setting acpi sleep to ram didn't work for me it seems
<BenC> acpi standby worked
<BenC> neither froze the machine though
<BenC> suspend to mem goes down (disables everything, I can see in dmesg), but comes right back up
<BenC> how do I enable suspend to disk?
<mjg59> That's what hibernate does
<BenC> ok
<BenC> well, I didn't freeze up, -8.10-686 kernel
<BenC> standby fixed my vga console too
<mjg59> Well, if it didn't actually sleep, then it's not going through the codepath that's failing
<BenC> how can I debug why it didn't sleep?
<BenC> maybe I need to build a acpi debug enabled kernel
<mjg59> dmesg ought to give a hint
<BenC> says nothing
<BenC> after the last IRQ disable, it starts enabling irqs/devices again
<mjg59> Right
<mjg59> What does /sys/power/state look like?
<BenC> "standby disk", so I guess I don't have suspend to mem support
<BenC> my G4 does have suspend to mem
<BenC> guess I can give it a try
<BenC> ah, but that's isn't acpi, so probably pointles
<infinity> BenC : Sorry for the collision, I wasn't sure when you were coming back.
<BenC> no problem
<infinity> mjg59 : Say, when do I get my screen-lock (screen close) button working again?
<mjg59> infinity: Oh, soon
<AcidPils> hi
<AcidPils> finally my acx module is working, but i dont know why :o
<BenC> did you upgrade to -8?
<AcidPils> nope :o
<BenC> heh, it may break again, but it may also work better :)
<BenC> can you install linux-restricted-modules and new linux-image-2.6.15-8?
<AcidPils> now i just have to get a link to my ap...
<BenC> brand new acx module (acx, not acx_usb or acx_pci), and new firmware
<AcidPils> *install*
<infinity> I assume the acx module exports all the right magic for udev to handle hot/coldplugging for every known device?
<AcidPils> <- get some beer and then reboot :o
<BenC> it loads the filenames from acx/default/ by default
<BenC> tries taicx1XXc%02x first (c == combined)
<BenC> falls back to loading tiacx1XX and tiac1XXrYY as seperate bins
<BenC> usb is always tiacx100usb
<BenC> by default it looks in acx/default/, but with firmware_ver module parm, it will replace default with whatever version you pass
<BenC> I hope udev can handle relative paths names for firmware files
<BenC> mjg59: 20894 claims suspend is working with -8.10, 
<mjg59> BenC: That's hibernate again
<BenC> the report says suspend to disk and mem
<mjg59> Hmm
<mjg59> Maybe it's fixed, then
<BenC> I asked for confirmation that it works for mem too
<AcidPils> hmm.. it works, exept for the missing link, but this is pebcak i think 
<AcidPils> except
<BenC> zul: ping
<BenC> missing link?
<AcidPils> link is ok now, but still no ip
<AcidPils> Link Quality=38/100
<BenC> link speed?
<AcidPils> 54mbit
<AcidPils> iwconfig output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5696
<jbailey> BenC: BTW, I haven't been tracking carefully, but I haven't had X crashes in a few days I think.
<AcidPils> oh, theres a key :o
<jbailey> BenC: I only reliased it because of gnome-terminal breaking.  I hadn't been as careful making sure I  saved every few seconds before.
<BenC> jbailey: ooh, nice
<AcidPils> ok, key wasnt the problem
<BenC> your signal level is really low
<AcidPils> BenC: i know, but it worked already... two walls and a m ceiling
<AcidPils> i am happy that there is a link at all ;)
<BenC> yeah, it's progress :)
<zul> BenC: pong
<BenC> zul: 10834, you claimed to have it fixed in your git
<zul> is that the acpi one? i had to revert it i was going to look at it tonight..
<BenC> ok
<siretart> AcidPils: nice essid ('default')
<AcidPils> i like it ;)
<jbailey> Far better than "linksys"
<jbailey> That just conflicts with the neighbours. =
<jbailey> )
<AcidPils> *g*
<AcidPils> my neighbours dont know what wlan is ;)
<zul> BenC: basically its an annoying printk that i have to shutup
<zul> but the real fix is to get the motherboard infomration and add it to asus_acpi.c
<siretart> AcidPils: I don't know much about acx, but line 002 from your iwconfig output looks suspicous
<siretart> AcidPils: try it without encryption
<AcidPils> siretart: i did it already, nothing changes
<siretart> AcidPils: I think that  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00 should show your BSSID of your AP
<AcidPils> siretart: yes
<AcidPils> An address equal to 00:00:00:00:00:00 means that the card failed to associate with an Access Point (most likely a configuration issue)
<siretart> so try without encryption. one point less that can go wrong
<AcidPils> i have mn+
<AcidPils> i have no enc atm
<siretart> your iwconfig out shows that. hm
<AcidPils> thats an old one
<AcidPils> with encryption
<siretart> ok
<AcidPils> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5697 <-- without its the same
<AcidPils> time to get some food brb
<siretart> Encryption key:1234-5678-91? looks weird.
<AcidPils> siretart: that was a test, simpel key so no typos ;)
<AcidPils> i set iwconfig wlan0 key off but still no ap :(
<BenC> AcidPils: what firmware got loaded?
<BenC> you may need a different version
<BenC> look in /lib/firmware/2.6.15-8-686/acx/
<BenC> or whatever your kernel version is
<BenC> in there is a readme that shows what firmware versions are available for your acx111 pci
<BenC> so you can try doing "rmmod acx; modprobe acx firmware_ver=X.Y.X.B" to load different firmware
<AcidPils> 2.3.1.31 is loaded
<AcidPils> i try anotherone
<BenC> ok, try older ones then
<BenC> if you find that an older one works, shoot me your lspci -vvn for the device
<AcidPils> hmm, when i use 1.2.0.30 i get some feedback
<AcidPils> wlan0: association FAILED: peer sent response code 10 (Cannot support all requested capabilities in Capability Information field)
<AcidPils> when i make ifup wlan0
<BenC> glad to hear it's actually working...the firmware naming/ver code I added without testing :)
<BenC> the firmware loading that is
<AcidPils> *g*
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<BenC> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> [  119.181016]  NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery d
<fabbione> irectory
<fabbione> [  119.181225]  NFSD: recovery directory /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery doesn't exist
<fabbione> [  119.181229]  NFSD: starting 90-second grace period
<fabbione> did we switch to nfs4 by default?
<fabbione> i also need to figure how to get a bigger buffer for dmesg
<BenC> pretty sure I didn't change any of that from breezy, but it's possible
<fabbione> i can barely see 1/4 of what's in there with this box
<BenC> kern.log
<fabbione> i like dmesg better :)
<BenC> nfsd is userspace nfsd, isn't it?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> kernel-server
<fabbione> i am pretty sure this message is new
<fabbione> since i switched to .15 i did check dmesg everytime
<fabbione> and i am fairly confident it was not there in -7-
<fabbione> but i can check again.. not just now
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, suspend seems to be fixed
<mjg59> Just had another confirmation
<mjg59> Oh, and Alan Cox just posted another set of PATA patches for libata
<mjg59> We need to make some sort of decision on whether to go with that or not (my suspicion is that we should wait until Dapper+1)
<BenC> yeah, we need to come up with some sort of upgrade plan
<zul> fabbione: dmesg -s works
<zul> damn it my $40 earphones broke
<CataEnry> hi all
<zul> later
<BenC> are pctel modems supported by linux-restricted-modules?
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> At least, I don't think so
<mjg59> Aren't they AC97s? Do they not work with sl-modem?
<BenC> I'm just closing bug reports asking to support them, the driver looks too risky even for lrm
<BenC> nah, these certain ones have to be compiled with pre-built object files of unknown origin
<mjg59> BenC: Should work fine with the alsa driver and sl-modem-daemon
<mjg59> Hm. There's a few chipsets that are only supported with the actual sl-modem driver, which would have to go in l-r-m
<mjg59> Oh, gah, maybe there are some non-AC97 ones
<mjg59> Hngh
<BenC> crispin: can you try booting with disable_timer_pin_1 and see if that helps?
<BenC> if it does, send me dmidecode, and I'll start a blacklist for systems experiencing that problem
<crispin> I just add that to the command line ?
<BenC> yeah
<crispin> k
<crispin> urgh, that causes the machine not to boot
<crispin> removing the 'quiet splash', it gets to "Running /scripts/init-premount"
<crispin> then some ACPI stuff appears, then nothing
<crispin> BenC: could the values in /etc/adjtime be causing a fast clock ?
<crispin> I have no idea how that file is used ....
<BenC> not sure, I don't know how it all works together
<crispin> 1 second in 5 minutes is what my machine is gaining
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-11
<zul> yo
<mjg59> How do I get git to give me a directory of patches again?
<kylem> git format-patch
<mjg59> Oh
<mjg59> Yeah
<crimsun> ``git-format-patch -o someOutputDir master'' is what I use
<mjg59> BenC: You have patches
<mjg59> crimsun: So. iMac.
<kylem> hot.
<mjg59> crimsun: I'm still getting no sound
<crimsun> mjg59: feisty? snd-aoa or snd-powermac?
<mjg59> feisty, Intel
<crimsun> lovely sigmatels.
<crimsun> mjg59: can you file a bug against l-s-2.6.19 and include lspci -nv and the contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec* , please?
<BenC> mjg59: Even in 2.6.20?
<BenC> mjg59: thanks for the patches, I'll check them out tomorrow
<mjg59> This is current git
<crimsun> mjg59: also, can you test http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/alsa-snap-20061209.tar.bz2 ? Extract it, cd work/alsa-driver && ./configure --with-debug=full --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-pcmcia=kernel --with-cards=hda-intel --with-card-options=all --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make dep && make && sudo make install-modules
<zul> BenC: ping where is the most up to ate edgy-proposed-updates?
<[g2] > crimsun need another tester ?
<crimsun> [g2] : were you having inaudible sound problems on your iMac, too, under 7.04?
* [g2]  boot to egdy on the Intel mac mini by default now
<mjg59> Wow
<mjg59> Heh
<[g2] > crimsun I don't have any problems with edgy
<crimsun> [g2] : feisty.
<mjg59> Dscape bcm43xx just blew up all over my face when I tried to switch back to the wired network
<[g2] > crimsun nod. I figured you guys were working on that :)
<mjg59> Fully enterprise ready wireless stack
<kylem> mjg59, we probably broke it
<mjg59> Entirely possible
<kylem> distinctly possible.
<kylem> did you get an oops?
<mjg59> Yeah
<kylem> i'm going to guess null ptr derf?
<mjg59> Let me see if it hit disk
<mjg59> http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/tmp/bcm_oops
<kylem> yup
<kylem> hmm, looks like a real bcm bug.
<[g2] > crimsun is the $(uname -r) standard bash ?
<crimsun> [g2] : yes
<[g2] > it worked on edgy but didn't know if that was related to dash at all thx
<crimsun> (also posix, if that's what you meant to ask)
<[g2] > there's a posix spec for the shell ?
<crimsun> (yep, see opengroup.org)
<mjg59> crimsun: Doesn't build
<crimsun> hmm, I just built it yesterday against linux-headers-2.6.19-7-lowlatency
<mjg59> I'm on 2.6.20 now
<crimsun> k, I'll have to try and reproduce that
<crimsun> time to carve out some HD space
<[g2] > is there a ubuntu kernel regression suite at all ?
<BenC> if I can't get 2.6.20 compiling for all arches, and booting on all my machines by next week, I'm going to start worrying
<BenC> the problem is not longer ubuntu/*, it's in kernel shit I'm fixing now
<kylem> the wiatqueue shit has broken at least ppc, iirc
<BenC> it's making lrm a headache too
<infinity> BenC: Was there a kernel fix required for the qla/firmware thing on edgy too, or is the initramfs/udev fix enough to make it happy?
<BenC> infinity: The edgy security update contains the qla/firmware, so udev/initramfs is all that's needed
<infinity> BenC: Ahh, good.
<BenC> WARNING: "__ucmpdi2" [drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko]  undefined!
<BenC> I'm wondering if that's a compiler booger
<BenC> that's on ppc
<fabbione> BenC: somebody was ranting about ppc being generally broken in git
<kylem> sort of
<BenC> why doesn't objdump -d show me where the hell __ucmpdi2 is being called from :/
<fabbione> BenC: are you still around?
<AnAnt> BenC: ping
<zul> BenC: you ubuntu-edgy-updates on kernel.org is a bit out of date
<kylem> morning.
<zul> hey kylem how is it going?
<kylem> good
<bronson> I can immediately delete all these .udeb files that get built, right?  Are they useful for anything?
<zul> yes...they are for the installer
<BenC> if you don't plan on building an installer image, remove them
<zul> hey BenC 
<BenC> hey zul
<zul> sorry for bugging you last night about the git stuff but it kind of sucks when private and kenel.org is out of sync so when i submit patches im kind of going blind
<BenC> zul: private edgy-updates is out of sync too
<BenC> zul: Just diff from edgy-security
<BenC> we haven't actually done anything in edgy updates yet
<zul> ah ok..for future is it possible to automate it to keep the private/public in sync
<kylem> mjg59, ping?
<BenC> zul: private/public is in sync
<BenC> the stuff on kernel.org is an exact match to what's in rookery's private repo's
<zul> ok cool good to know
<kylem> the dscape stuff looks like it's working ok
<bronson> With these 5 hour builds, I get 2-3 spins a day...  I gotta get me a faster machine!
* kylem knows the feeling. :)
<BenC> bronson: I suggest installing ccache
<kylem> heh, took the words right out of my fingers.
<bronson> I did...  marginal speedup.
<BenC> are you sure you are using it?
<bronson> Maybe 20%.
<bronson> ccache -s claims I am.
<bronson> Should I have seen a bigger speedup?
<BenC> 20% is a little better than marginal :)
<bronson> OK, true.
<bronson> But I'm hoping for 3x.  :)
<BenC> it all depends, all my build systems are multi-core, so I see a pretty big speedup
<bronson> Think I'll use this as an excuse to jump into multicore 64bitland.
<mjg59> kylem: Hi
<kylem> mjg59, sorry, was just thinking about how we could confirm the bcm43xx oops is not our fault.
<mjg59> kylem: Ah, ok
<kylem> brb. lunch.
<zul> gah...too much cake
<thom> zul: impossible!
<zul> thom: its quite possible
<zul> it was very sugary
<thom> maybe an entire cake would be pushing the limites
<thom> limits
<thom> but less than that? not enough cake
<zul> heh...with a chocolate bar and a bottle of coke
<zul> brb need to reboot
<kylem> BenC, any luck with ubuntu-2.6 on the other arches?
<BenC> kylem: So far it's compiling and running everywhere except ppc
<kylem> hrm.
<kylem> ah, not uploaded?
<Mithrandir> BenC: can I whine at you to take a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/43531 and https://launchpad.net/bugs/14908 at some point this week?  They'd be nice to have in herd 2.
<BenC> kylem: Thinkin about doing a kernel only upload tomorrow
<BenC> Mithrandir: Sure thing
<Mithrandir> BenC: cheers
<kylem> sweet. if powerpc is still broken, ping me and i'll look at it
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-12
<BenC> kylem: The kernel ends up needing a unsigned 64-bit cmp function from libgcc
<BenC> __ucmpdi2 to be exact
<BenC> it's something in v4l2
<kylem> ok
<BenC> it'll show up in modpost
<BenC> I don't understand why x86_64 and sparc64 didn't already show it
<BenC> oh, well, probably because di2 isn't needed on 64-bit
<BenC> well, it didn't show on x86 :)
<kylem> is it ppc64?
<BenC> nope, ppc32
<kylem> ok.
<kylem> could just disable that on ppc i suppose...
* kylem ducks.
<BenC> hehe, could just disable ppc :)
<kylem> heh, but but but. :)
<kylem> BenC, looking into the ppc failure now
<BenC> kylem: I'm not sure if it's correct, but it may be that getting __ucmpdi2.S from gcc would be the right thing
<kylem> i think i remember you just needing to pull something from libgcc.
<BenC> I'm talking with benh now...hoping he has some ideas
<kylem> ok
<BenC> benh concludes the gcc thievery
<BenC> kylem: you want to do the dirty work?
<zul> heh
<kylem> sure.
<kylem> 00000000         *UND*  00000000 __ucmpdi2
<kylem> thar she blows
<BenC> kylem: Want to see something ugly?
<BenC> git-diff-tree -p e75f9cee32827853fc2f9d1ceb6352e3edc33e9d | less
<BenC> look for v4l2_norm_to_name
<kylem> is this going to cause me to hate someone? :)
<kylem> ew.
<kylem> +               v4l2_std_id *id = arg,norm;
<kylem> *blink*
<BenC> that thar is the culprit of the ucmpdi2
<BenC> kylem: Here's the cool part...v4l2_std_id is a bitmask, and that use it in a switch statement!
<BenC> yay for programmers
<kylem> ergh.
<kylem> this driver is fucked.
<kylem> doesn't look like there's a .S
<kylem> in libgcc
<kylem> huh kvm got merginated.
<BenC> I've been wanting to test kvm
<BenC> that's such a poor name though
<kylem> fuck, i was going to test on parisc (to see how that symbol gets defined) but linus' tree is all borkinated. bleh.
<kylem> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kyle/ppc-__ucmpdi2.diff
<kylem> i think that ought to work, from what i recall doing on parisc.
<kylem> void foo(void); EXPORT_SYMBOL(foo); is pretty evil, i think it will work for my atheros hack too.
<kylem> since gcc takes care of the calling convetions for those, all we need to do is make sure it gets linked.
<BenC> kylem: Almost line-for-line what I already started building
<kylem> cool
<BenC> c0115c30 T __ucmpdi2
<BenC> sweet, worked
<BenC> MODPOST doesn't complain either
<kylem> unF!
<BenC> want me to just apply that patch, or do you wan to do it and push?
<kylem> might as well just apply it, it's pretty trivial
<kylem> want me to mail to lkml or will you take care of that?
* kylem crashes. 'night.
<BenC> kylem: good night, and thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<zul> hey
<kylem> morning.
<zul> morning kyle how are you
<kylem> not bad
<kylem> i made a western so i'm happy :)
<zul> cool..
<zul> its kind of warm outside today
<kylem> yes veru
<kylem> y
<Mithrandir> zul: you're aware that if you want any new xen-3.0 uploads to build, you need to get libvncserver-dev in main?
<Mithrandir> zul: you might want to write a MIR for that
<zul> ok..
<Mithrandir> jfyi
<jerom1> Hi all
<jerom1> When i add theses packages in my kickstart linux-headers-server, linux-image-server, linux-source my initrd is failed after reboot. Have you an idea ?
<BenC> in kickstart? You mean like for an install, or what?
* BenC does the "lrm is building" dance
<kylem> whoo
<jerom1> benC : yes i use kickstart with PXE boot for install HP Proliant DL360 G5 Server
<BenC> jerom1: And is it the initrd for the installer, or after you install and reboot, that is failing?
<jerom1> it's failed after my install and reboot
<BenC> and what's the failing message?
<jerom1> unmoutable device ... kernel panic after reboot
<jerom1>  and my grub conf is ok
<derekS> are there still issues with 2.6.19-7.10 booting up? i am having them...
<derekS> not sure if its my fault or the package
<BenC> ppc64 is booting 2.6.20 now
<zul> cool
<kylem> sweet
<_MMA_> BenC: About the spec you wanted me to get together. Should I come at it from exactly what we want and let you decide what is possible? Or should we restrain ourselves?
<BenC> _MMA_: get it all out there
<_MMA_> No problem.
<derekS> hey, did you guys read my question above?
<mjg59> BenC: Surely linking libgcc can't be the right answer?
<kylem> mjg59, it's the right answer on a whole lot of platforms.
<kylem> the "right" answer is shooting the v4l author.
<mjg59> Really? Ouch.
<BenC> mjg59: It seems to be what othr architectures do
<BenC> mjg59: It's pretty much the same as taking the .S for that op and compiling it with the kernel
<mjg59> Yeah
<kylem> we /aren't/ linking libgcc.
<kylem> it will just take the specific functions it needs from the .a
<kylem> and throws the rest away.
<tepsipakki> kylem: do you have an ETA for the dapper-kernel you've been working on?
<BenC> mjg59: ping
<kylem> sorry, was eating lunch
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
<BenC> mjg59: Can you look at the release/completion patch we have in some of the pcmcia controller drivers and tell me if we still need them?
<BenC> I'm getting a softlockup in i82365 on my P4 and I think it might be related to those changes
<mjg59> release/completition patch?
<BenC> it adds a release() call back to the platform device, and it calls complete()...module exit does a wait_for_completion() on it
<BenC> it's was suspend related, IIRC
<BenC> been around since breezy I think
<mjg59> Uh.
<mjg59> Not actually sure if it was anything to do with me.
<BenC> I thought I remembered you asking me to put it back in dapper because I left it out...maybe I am misremembering :)
<BenC> if you don't know anything about it, I'm killing it
<mjg59> Looks like it came from http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-pcmcia/2004-March/000598.html
<BenC> that patch isn't causing the softlockup anyway
<BenC> I think that's uneeded now...the drivers are using platform_device_alloc() which has:
<BenC>                 pa->pdev.dev.release = platform_device_release;
<BenC> oops, I didn't actually use the unpatched one...reverting that patch fixes it
* BenC kills off more local changes
<kylem> hmm
<BenC> kick ass
<BenC> that softlockup was my last hurdle before upload
<tepsipakki> BenC: do you plan to enable ext4 in it, if not yet then maybe later?
<BenC> tepsipakki: When it's not marked experimental
<tepsipakki> ok, thanks
<BenC> If people want it, they can apt-get the source tarball and build it themselves for testing
<tepsipakki> sure, not wise to keep experimental stuff in a supported kernel
<tepsipakki> by default
<kylem> hmm, still no sprint location
<kylem> the suspense kills me. ;-P
<kylem> BenC, i heard back from patrick, need to modify the -4572 fix before i can apply it.
<BenC> kylem: Yeah, saw that
<zul> BenC: ping did you get a chance to try it yet?
<derekS> is anyone still experienceing the bug with grub+2.6.19-7?
<BenC> derekS: "the bug"?
<BenC> zul: Not yet, will do it for sure this evening though
<zul> cool...its warm enough i take it? ;)
<derekS> lemme find the number
<derekS> BenC: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/73090
<derekS> i think that is the bug i am still seeing
<derekS> it starts grub, then nothing really happens
<derekS> i get a few errors, then black screen
<BenC> derekS: I don't think so
<BenC> I mean, I don't think that's your bug
<derekS> BenC: hmmm, ok
<derekS> it starts grub (ie i see the 2 lines of txt) then weird stuff happens, then i get an error about nvram... then a few more warnings/errors, then something about cpu(either 0 or 1, dual cpu machine) has stalled
<derekS> if i wait long enough the screen turns blank
<derekS> different bug?
<kylem> woot. there. tg3, sky2, and forcedeth work on edgy/dapper with the same code.
<zul> neat
* kylem is trying to figure out whether it's best to actually update the in-kernel code, or do a modules package that divverts the old one.
<BenC> derekS: Yeah, that's nothing to do with grub, that's a softlockup
<BenC> derekS: edit the grub command line from the grub menu, remove "quiet splash" and take a screenshot of the failure
<derekS> BenC: i am at work and thats on my home computer :) but i can't really take a "screenshot"... i will take a photo thouhg
<BenC> derekS: screenshot in this case means digital photo :)
<derekS> haha ok
<derekS> you haven't seen ab ug like that though?
<BenC> derekS: I have, but they are all different
<derekS> BenC: allright, i am going hom from work in a bit, i will do it, and post a link :)
<kylem> way to go intel
<kylem> ipw3945 is broken on 2.6.15 despite them claiming to support it.
<BenC> derekS: Just file a bug against linux-source-2.6.19
<kylem> there, fixed bloody ipw3945.
* kylem gives intel ten lines on the chalkboard for letting their driver bitrot.
<BenC> and it's not even a year old yet :)
<kylem> heh.
<kylem> it annoys me when vendors don't have a VCS for their drivers. :/
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-13
<BenC> kylem: I'm running into the same sort of crap in the rt2x00 drivers :/
<BenC> The scan work queue has this check at the top of the handler
<BenC>         if (unlikely(!rt2x00dev->scan))
<BenC>                 return;
<BenC> the work_struct is rt2x00dev->scan->work
<BenC> so not only is it unlikely, it's seems to be just plain buggy if scan == NULL
<kylem> indeed
<BenC> because it only gets freed at the bottom of the handler
<kylem> the wireless code is pretty much crap afaics.
<BenC> we need to start a save-the-code foundation so drivers like this stand a chance of actually making it into the kernel proper
<kylem> agreed
* kylem is still wondering what's going to happen to dscape.
<BenC> they're waiting for when a driver worth going into the kernel actually uses it
* kylem thought there was a bcm43xx-dscape branch
<BenC> I think it's in the same git tree as dscape
<kylem> hmm. ah well.
<BenC> man, I know what I want to do to fix this rt2x00 the right way, but it's just to much damn work
<kylem> if it's this bad forward porting, i wonder how bad backporting is going to be... 
<zul> hey
<BenC> fuck this, I'm doing it the right way
<mjg59> kylem: It's maintained in wireless-dev
<kylem> i should ping linville and find out wtf is up
<BenC> I think dscape is on the wireless summit agenda
<kylem> is there a url for this yet?
<BenC> kylem: Don't think so, #wireless on the other network
<kylem> k.
<derekS> BenC: ping
<derekS> I did whatyou said about take out quiet and splash, went to take a photo but the text wasn't readible. it was all gray dotted boxes and stuff
<derekS> this happened before in the edgy release cycle (never dapper or earlier for me)
<derekS> but fixed after *some* update
<BenC> almost there
<kkubasik> Hey, I'm still having issues with the bcm4
<kkubasik> 3xx
<kkubasik> driver in the latest feisty kernel
<kkubasik> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
<BenC> wait till 2.6.20, which might upload this evening
<kkubasik> I put the results of a modprobe bcm43xx (from dmesg) up in a pastebin
<kkubasik> o, alright, sounds cool
<BenC> usually works better if you put it in a bug report
<BenC> IRC is too interactive for taking in bugs
<kkubasik> just wanted to make sure it wasn't user error before filing a super-hardware specific bug report
<BenC> what's the actual error?
<BenC> do you have firmware installed?
<BenC> did it work in edgy, and start failing in feisty?
<kkubasik> it never worked
<kkubasik> there's a bug already filed against edgy
<kkubasik> the BCM4310 just doesn't work under linux
<kkubasik> ndiswrapper has an irq conflict
<kkubasik> [377600.228000]  ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
<kkubasik> [377600.232000]  ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
<kkubasik> [377600.232000]  ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
<kkubasik> [377600.280000]  bcm43xx driver
<kkubasik> is the closest thing to an error
<kkubasik> and yeah, I have all the firmware
<kkubasik> /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<kkubasik> ran with no errors
<derekS> BenC: almost there?
<derekS> it still doesn't work, and i cna't take a pic
<derekS> BenC: I can't get to a gui to add a bug in launchpad.... but I managed to get these.... do these help? http://slovin.info/image3.jpg http://slovin.info/image4.jpg
<BenC> derekS: Both of those are 403
<derekS> benc: lemme try to fix it
<derekS> ahh permissions issues :)
<derekS> all fixed
<BenC> derekS: There's nothing wrong there other than maybe X isn't setup right, or it's broken somehow
<BenC> the system booted successfully (as noted by the login prompt)
<BenC> so there's no kernel error there
<derekS> BenC: yeah, thats a previous kernel, lemme give you the present one, i am a moron
<derekS> hold up
<derekS> that wasn't the error i was describing before
<BenC> infinity: ping
<infinity> BenC: pong
<BenC> infinity: Remember the lrm bug where it seemed like a newly installed one wouldn't have correctly run depmod on first boot?
<infinity> Yep.
<infinity> Did you just find it?
<BenC> I just experienced it on 2.6.20 lrm over two reboots, and then it went away the first time I ran lrm-manager by hand :/
<derekS> BenC: http://slovin.info/image6.jpg and http://slovin.info/image7.jpg these were taken with splash and quiet turned on.... i am getting you a screen shot of the unreadible text i get with it turned on
<infinity> I love how much sense that bug doesn't make.
<infinity> BenC: Is there any hope of you reproducing it and leaving the system/chroot broken?
<BenC> I have one other machine that uses lrm so I'll give it a try there
<BenC> derekS: I'm pretty sure I know what that one is, give 2.6.20 a try when it's available, like within a few days
<derekS> BenC: http://slovin.info/image8.jpg it freezes printing "text" like this
<derekS> BenC: ok... i can wait :)
<BenC> that garbage I don't know about, but who knows
<derekS> any idea why there is this nasty grub bug not showing text right?
<derekS> it happened in edgy for a while, then it magically wnet away :)
<derekS> BenC: any idea when you are going to try 2.6.20?
<BenC> you talking about that last pic?
<derekS> yea
<BenC> if that last pic happened after the softlockup, it has nothing to do with grub
<derekS> no the last pic is when quiet and splash are turned off
<derekS> seperate boot
<BenC> it's still not grub
<derekS> after the softlockup nothing really happens (for as long as i have left it)
<derekS> BenC: what would it be?
<BenC> usplash
<derekS> ahh, prob wrong settings?
<derekS> BenC: so when do you predict .20 will be out?
<BenC> derekS: I said within a few days
<derekS> perfect thank you
<bronson> My build fails at the end: failure: cannot open upload file ../linux-vserver-image-kdump_2.6.17.1-11.1_i386.deb for reading: No such file or directory
<bronson> That's from dpkg-genchanges.
<bronson> It's right; that .deb doesn't exist.
<bronson> Does anyone know what would generate it?
<bronson> Ah, I think it's because I changed the flavor...
<bronson> Yep, that's it.  flavours = vserver-386 but crashdump = 386
<bronson> spin spin spin...
<bronson> That's interesting...  in debian/control it says: Kernel Crash Dump is only available on i386, x86_64(amd64) and PowerPC64 systems.
<bronson> But as far as I can tell, a kdump kernel is only generated for 386.  There's no debian/config/amd64/crashdump or debian/config/powerpc/crashdump.
<bronson> Is one of these wrong?  Or is my analysis wrong?  :)
<dade`> BenC: ping
<thom> mjg59: so, when i hotdock, i get all the usb ports and sound and video and shit, but no cdrom drive from the ultrabay
<mjg59> thom: Hm
<thom> works fine if i reboot, tho
<mjg59> Bay events are harder
<thom> uh, in that it sees the ultrabay, so it's hotdock specific and not something larger
<thom> right
<kkubasik> is the ubuntu-2.6.git repo somewhat synced against mainline kernel devel, or does it just catch up when there's a release
<kkubasik> scratch that dumb question
<kkubasik> git log
<kylem> morning.
<zul> morning
* kylem wanders off for coffee.
* BenC prepares to unleash temporal doom
<zul> yay doom
<zul> BenC: you are free i have someone else testing for me
<kylem> temporary doom? :)
<BenC> zul: I'm still going to test toay
<zul> sure
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | 2.6.20-1.1 uploaded - On the 18th day, the bear arose from his toybox and came upon us. Use it, but there are still a few missing modules.
<_MMA_> BenC. I installed Feisty on my laptop. I installed the linux-lowlatency meta. It installs the kernel but didnt update GRUB. Should I file a bug?
<kylem> BenC, woo.
<zul> BenC: you are nad your freaking bear :)
<BenC> _MMA_: It probably updates grub, but -generic would come first...go to the grub menu and select it manually
<_MMA_> Yea. I looked after I booted. It wasnt listed in menu.lst.
<BenC> _MMA_: That's not likely the lowlatency kernel's fault...try running "sudo update-grub" manually and see
<_MMA_> I had to add it manually.
<_MMA_> Hmm..
<_MMA_>  Can I remove my entry and still run "sudo update-grub"?
<_MMA_> Ok. I removed my entry then "sudo update-grub". That worked.
<BenC> _MMA_: your entry would get overwritten anyway, unless you added it below the "add your entries here" line
<_MMA_> k
* kylem needs some way of queueing a kernel package to build across the arches without it taking hours to manually copy files around
<kylem> or more to the point, queuing three different ones...
<BenC> kylem: Look in debian/bin/bens-build-scripts/
<BenC> I use that for all my local machines, and for the dev machines like davis and faure
<kylem> oooh. sweet.
<BenC> kylem: There's no docs, and it may be hard to understand, but they work
<BenC> kylem All the build-* scripts are local
<BenC> edit build-common for the machines and settings
<BenC> do_build and do_clean go on the remotes
<kylem> sweet. this should cut a good chunk of time off my turn around.
<BenC> kylem: Basically the remotes have a git repo, and "build-clean foo" pushes to the remote, and totally blows away any changes and checks out a fresh tree
<BenC> kylem: My machines here all have /org/<dist>-<arch>/ubuntu-2.6
<BenC> I have amd64 and i386 on the same machine, and it builds both in parallel
<kylem> urgh. it totally didn't occur to me that i could push into a porter machine from my laptop.
<BenC> build-monitor -v foo bar ...
* kylem has been tarring things up on hera and then wget + proxy.
<BenC> that is the icing on the cake, so you can watch how the build is going
<BenC> the builds occur in a screen, so you can always login and attach to it
<kylem> sweet, thanks!
<BenC> np
<zul> BenC: now you have a fan club..
<BenC> zul: I expect you to be president and take in club dues, %90 of which goes toward my hardware fund :)
<zul> sweet!
<zul> i dont get a cut though
<BenC> %10 is for you
<zul> even better
<zul> it can go to diapers
<fabbione> BenC: 
<fabbione>    * x86: Revert patch that allows disabling hyper-threading.
<fabbione>      - GIT-SHA a5443e2694749510381b4c54b95f5a3ee2656dcf
<fabbione> why is that?
<BenC> fabbione: Two reasons. 1) It wasn't even enabled in edgy
<BenC> 2) Linus, and others said it was overkill...the SSL vulnerability has been worked around in openssl, and the fact is, it's only theoretical
<fabbione> fair enough
<fabbione> BenC: i cannot find the git commit to commit to fix futex_atomic_cmpxchg_inatomic in edgy-security
<fabbione> kylem: also to you ^^
<kylem> on powerpc or sparc?
<fabbione> sparc
<fabbione> not the implementation.. but the fix of the implementation
<BenC> fabbione: I'm pretty sure I pulled that stuff in
<fabbione> i did send you the patch via email
<fabbione> i didn't put it in git
<kylem> it's probably in -updates
<BenC> we don't have anything in edgy-updates yet
<fabbione> please don't tell me that you forgot about it
<BenC> fabbione: I remember you asking me about it before, and I checked and did a git-cherry-pick or something
<BenC> as we were talking about it
<BenC> fabbione: Did you just check the changelog, or did you check to see if the patch is actually there?
<fabbione> i am doing a git pull now
<BenC> please do, I am almost 100% positive I grabbed that fix
<BenC> If not, it's a big fuck on my part, and we'll do another -security upload with that before the end of the week
<kylem> the only stuff i put in -security was the CVE fixes... it was probably my fault, i probably confused yours with the powerpc one.
<fabbione> * refs/heads/origin: fast forward to branch 'master' of rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-edgy
<fabbione> i have this tree here
* fabbione checks
<fabbione> the patch is in that tree
<fabbione> commit 76e1615aec30973bea2b2261243b247c136d2d7e
<BenC> sweet, than it's in edgy security
<fabbione> kylem: can you check if it is also in your tree?
<BenC> *then
<fabbione> or the one that has been uploaded
<kylem> i have, it's not.
<BenC> fabbione: I did the upload from the git repo you pulled from
<fabbione> you two don't agree
<kylem> commit 6e57a3a89785692bd8d012d80f5ee210ab8e0b68
<kylem> Author: David S. Miller <davem@sunset.davemloft.net>
<kylem> Date:   Tue Mar 28 01:00:08 2006 -0800
<kylem>     [SPARC64] : Implement futex_atomic_cmpxchg_inatomic().
<kylem>     Signed-off-by: David S. Miller <davem@davemloft.net>
<kylem> ok, maybe it is, but i didn't put it there.
<fabbione>   * [SPARC64] : Fix futex_atomic_cmpxchg_inatomic implementation.
<fabbione>     Upstream GIT-SHA: c7fed9d75074f7c243ec8ff2c55d04de2839a6f6
<fabbione>     - Malone #68266
<kylem> maybe my tree is out of date.
<fabbione> this one is also part of CVE-2006-5648
<fabbione> so ok.. i guess we need to define a better way of handling this stuff
<fabbione> who is going to coordinate with pitti?
<BenC> kylem: Can you pull to see if you get all that stuff?
<kylem> yes
<BenC> fabbione: We both do
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> so.. i don't understand
<fabbione> if that commit was there
<fabbione> and Ben did the upload
<fabbione> from that tree
<fabbione> why did it disappeared?
* fabbione scratches his head
<kylem> hold still
<BenC> what do you mean disappeared?
<fabbione> BenC: kylem said that's not in the tree that has been uploaded?
<BenC> no he didn't
<BenC> he said it wasn't in his local git
<kylem> *i didn't upload*
<fabbione> <kylem> i have, it's not.
* fabbione sighs
<BenC> I uploaded
<fabbione> you all suck :P
<zul> i dont
<BenC> by all I hope you included yourself :P
<fabbione> zul: you more than these 2 guys
<fabbione> BenC: well yes of course
<BenC> this is the suck channel
<kylem> fabbione, my bad, i assumed i had it, but since you already pointed out it was done before i was an employee...
<fabbione> #ubuntu-tehsux
<fabbione> kylem: it was done even before you were born :P
<kylem> oh sod off. :)
<fabbione> MUHAHAHA
<BenC> kylem: You cannot claim post-employment for problems :P
<kylem> lol.
<fabbione> ok.. well
<kylem> fabbione, according to the tag it was uploaded, so there.
<fabbione> then we need at least to notify pitti to correct the USN
* BenC wonders what happened to "hppa will reappear in feisty"
<fabbione> BenC: stalled on kylem and jbailey to give a .19 running kernel to infinity for the buildd
<kylem> BenC, i'm too busy fixing upstream in the time i spend not-working...
<fabbione> kylem: not-working? does that mean you have free time? we can fix that :)
<kylem> fabbione, no, i don't really.
* kylem looks at ~/.activity at Saturday/Sunday
<BenC> free-time for me is time I spend working on Ubuntu for free
<fabbione> BenC: or feeding the cows
<BenC> gotta feed my security guards
<fabbione> BenC: eheheh
<fabbione> ok.. i am back feeding my dinoshark
<kylem> BenC, heh, nice electric fence.
<ivoks> if someone is interested in test machine for marvell ide controler, let me know
<ivoks> i'm wiling to provide unlimited access
<BenC> ivoks: I have one, and we fixed it already :)
<ivoks> oh, great :)
<BenC> edgy-security contains the marvell driver
<ivoks> since when?
<zul> oh looky moo cows
<BenC> like today
<ivoks> today, up-to-date edgy didn't recognise it
<BenC> you may have to update -security and try again
<ivoks> eh, i'm on feisty allready :)
<BenC> feisty already contains it
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> generic?
<BenC> hmm...why is PATA_MARVELL disabled in feisty kernel :/
<ivoks> eh :)
<BenC> fixing it now
<ivoks> great
<dade`> well, can't see the battery
<dade`> in the gnome-power-manager
<dade`> ONLY using ubuntu kernel, the 2.6.19 vanilla works
<BenC> dade`: Any ubuntu kernels, or just feisty?
<dade`> feisty
<dade`> 2.6.19
<BenC> try 2.6.20, should be available in a day
<dade`> has mactel patches and things like that ?
<BenC> yes
<BenC> looks like most of the mactel patches got merged in 2.6.20
<dade`> ow yea
<dade`> maybe suspend will work too
<dade`> dade@choo:~$ lsmod |grep bluetooth
<dade`> dade@choo:~$ 
<dade`> ok ? now i move bluetooth mouse and it works :D
<dade`> (but this means I can't turn off bluetooth :( )
<BenC> must be working off of usb compat
<dade`> yes
<dade`> infact looks like a usb mouse
<dade`> but uses battery power .
<Floris> anyone here?
<tepsipakki> umm, the tg3-backport didn't get in the latest dapper-kernel?
<tepsipakki> wait a sec
<tepsipakki> -27.50 is dated Nov 29 but released today?
<Floris> anyone know how long before the nvidia drivers will get updated to 1.0-9742
<BenC> And I had the answer all typed out too
<tepsipakki> :)
<tepsipakki> "when it is ready" ?-)
<BenC> No, actually tomorrow :)
<tepsipakki> haha
<zul> er...so on kernel.org which one should we be pulling from to fix bugreports for dapper,edgy? ;)
<BenC> zul: -updates
<zul> ah ok
<zul> your's or kyles?
<BenC> mine
<zul> ok because your dapper one is 2 month's old and kyle's is 13 days
<zul> according to gitweb
<BenC> I'll pull/push
<zul> thanks, sorry for being a pain in the ass
<markedwards> Can anyone tell me the status of the sky2 driver problems in the Edgy kernel?  It looks like it didn't get updated with the recent kernel update.
<BenC> zul: Synced
<zul> merci buckets
<BenC> markedwards: That will go into edgy-proposed first
<markedwards> BenC: Ah, thanks.  So perhaps in the next kernel update?
<BenC> definitely the next one, just not sure when that will be :)
<BenC> sweetness, 2.6.20 is built everywhere except ia64 so far
<markedwards> Got it, thanks.  Just wondering.  I've got a script running to check my eth0 connection every two minutes and reboot it if there's no IP. That will hold me :-)
<gnomefreak> BenC: anything you like user to leave on a kernel will not boot issue?
<gnomefreak> in a bug
<BenC> gnomefreak: Like where it stops booting...let is sit 3 minutes to see if busybox comes up
<BenC> those sorts of things
<BenC> ask them to boot without quite/splash options too
<gnomefreak> well after running initramfs (to see if same issue) now no kernel boots
<gnomefreak> hes in a bad spot and im not sure what he did to get that way
<gnomefreak> bug #75655
<gnomefreak> that is his bug
<BenC> gnomefreak: Probably easy fix, I think
<BenC> he needs to boot rescue from CD
<BenC> I'll put this in the bug report
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> we no longer have safe kernel mode in feisty (just FYI)
<BenC> We still have rescue mode on the CD right? :)
<gnomefreak> i dont know i cant use livecd
<gnomefreak> i have to look at alt. cd to see if it has it
<gnomefreak> it should
<gnomefreak> alt. shouldnt have it iirc
<BenC> alt should have a menu option in the installer to mount and chroot into a partition
<gnomefreak> ah i will look at it tonight sometime after i get caught up
<BenC> Keybuk: ping
<Keybuk> BenC: yo
<BenC> Keybuk: Any more info on that broadcom firmware?
<Keybuk> BenC: the site is fujitsu siemens
<Keybuk> their driver licence implies that you could redistribute the entire driver file unmodified if the other user accepts the EULA as well
<Keybuk> except the "entire driver file" is 90MB!
<BenC> oh, damn
<BenC> Keybuk: Here's one that's only 0.26Meg
<BenC> http://download.fujitsu-siemens.com/download/ShowDescription.asp?SoftwareGUID=6E4EBBDD-D5F8-440B-B556-D345D134E52E
<BenC> Translation of the EULA seems to be the same as you describe
<Keybuk> is that the same firmware?
<BenC> bcmwl5.sys is the driver
<BenC> and it's in there
<BenC> hmm, fwcutter doesn't work with the .sys in this driver
<BenC> wait, I'm reading the output wrong
<BenC> bcm43xx-fwcutter can cut the firmware out of BCMWL564.SYS
<BenC> sweet
<bronson_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<bronson_> dpkg: error processing linux-vserver-image-2.6.17-11-vserver-generic (--install):
<bronson_>   subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<bronson_> Anyone know offhand what I can check?  update-grub runs without errors.
<BenC> no idea
<BenC> add -x to the postinst script
<BenC> like #!/bin/sh -x
<bronson_> ...and then do another build?
<bronson_> OK, will do.
<BenC> Keybuk: Do you think we'll need to pop up an EULA for this driver?
<Keybuk> BenC: we could put it in debian/copyright <g>
<BenC> well, we assume people using all the rest of the stuff agree to the GPL without a popup
<BenC> s/GPL/whatever license/
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> popup on first use?
<BenC> "third commits itself expressly"
<BenC> would have to
<BenC> Keybul: One thing I noticed is that it doesn't say you can't modify it
<zul>  /msg BenC you know that queen song "im going slightly mad"?
<BenC> zul: Yes :)
<zul> see...
<zul> maybe i should pay more attention to detail
<ajmitch> heh
<bronson_> Wait, wtf?  I haven't changed this package and now it installs great.
<bronson_> I used to get that postinst exited with error 128 every time.
<bronson_> I'm still using the exact .deb that I've always been using and --purging between attempts.
<bronson_> Oh good.  Got the error again.
<bronson_> Great, I love non-deterministic package installs.  :(
<bronson_> All I'm doing is dpkg --purge / dpkg --install cycles. 
<Keybuk> BenC: true, but the way copyright works, it has to say you *can*
<Keybuk> I'm not even sure that licence as is would get past elmo :p
<BenC> hehe
<Keybuk> but maybe it just needs a "LA LA LA" <g>
<Keybuk> personally, I was all for shipping the firmware, and claiming that "every other download site on the net does, so why can't we?"
<Keybuk> and "it's all in good faith, y'r honour"
<bronson_> Well, I sure don't get it.  My postinst returns 0 every time (at least, it executes "exit 0" at line 1295 every time), yet sometimes dpkg claims that it returned error 128.
<bronson_> Guess I'll ask on ubuntu-devel...  I'm stumped.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-14
<bronson_> Oh, I get it...  I had some older package scripts.
<bronson_> Seems to work 100% on Edgy now.
<bronson_> Time for me to publish my tree.
<BenC> infinity: ping
<zul> BenC: http://lwn.net/Articles/213976/
<BenC> zul: wow, that's a pretty heavy change
<ajmitch> that's impressive, that they'd ban them outright
<mjg59> BenC: The PPC build failure has come up on lkml
<BenC> mjg59: We fixed it already, unless you mean the ib_verbs failure
<BenC> if so, I was 2 seconds away from sending a patch to lkml for that
<mjg59> BenC: The one you fixed with libgcc
<mjg59> People seem to be blaming gcc
<BenC> I partly blame v4l2's stupid switch statement, but I can see where gcc would be to blame
<infinity> BenC: pong?
<BenC> infinity: sorry, unpong
<infinity> BenC: Oh.  You sure? :)
<BenC> infinity: I was trying to get linux-source-2.6.20 published and it happened already :)
<infinity> Ahh. :)
<kkubasik> BenC: awesome to see 2.6.20 so fast, any chance you have a rough eta on restricted modules?
<BenC> kkubasik: I have it ready, just doing some additions before the first upload
<kkubasik> wow, that was awesomely fast
<kkubasik> hmm, no changelog on kernel.org yet, any chance you know if there's been attention/updates to bcm43xx/the ieee82011 stack?
<kkubasik> scratch that, I found onr
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<BenC> hey fabbione
<fabbione> BenC: do we also get lrm for .20 ? or we need to wait?
<fabbione> basically
<fabbione> ARE WE THERE YET? :P
<BenC> fabbione: I have it, but I'm adding the vmware server/tools modules since I already have to  create a new .orig,tar.gz
<fabbione> ok
<bronson> BenC, this is your blog?  http://ben-collins.blogspot.com
<bronson> Not very prolific?  :)
<BenC> bronson: Haven't started yet :)
<BenC> still rough draft on a few topics
<bronson> I can relate.  I have ~4 articles up on my blog but my ~/toblog file is 177K...
<bronson> Hard to push writing up to the top of the priority queue.
<fabbione> BenC: .20 booted on my netra
* fabbione tests on |Viagara
<dade`> just woke up
<dade`> 2.6.20 is in repo :)
<dade`> BenC: 2.6.20 has the same problem
<infinity> BenC: Because I'm on vacation, I can hound you mercilessly.  I just made this rule up, and I rather like it.  So, where's my lrm-2.6.20, huh, huh, huh?! :)
<dade`> BenC: i think i found the problem
<Keybuk> *sigh* I'm getting "Critical temperature reached (112 C), shutting down" again
<dade`> cool
<Keybuk> no, not cool :p
<Keybuk> in fact, definitely not "cool" in either definition of the word
<dade`> hot but cool
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> obviously it can't be that hot
<dade`> what computer is that ?
<Keybuk> my laptop
<Keybuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/temperature.png
<Keybuk> it's fine until that reboot for the new kernel
<dade`> hehe
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> it seems to be using performance not ondemand
<infinity> Yeah, I noticed that just now.
<infinity> Oddly enough, I'm not sure when this is being set...
<infinity> Since my rc.local includes a line to set my machine to "powersave", and it got reset to performance afterward.
<infinity> Manually setting it back to powersave made it less sad.
<tepsipakki> ok, there's a strange nfs-bug in kernel perhaps since 2.6.18... read-write mounts have to be mounted before ro-mounts or they are mounted ro as well. I've seen this on rhel5b2, edgy and now on feisty (2.6.20)
<tepsipakki> dapper is fine
<tepsipakki> has someon seen anything similar?
<tepsipakki> +e
<tepsipakki> I'm thinking that maybe this is a feature that was added since 2.6.15 :)
<tepsipakki> hmm, I was told that cache-fs makes one handle per fileserver and the permissions are used for all mounts from that server.. so the first mount dictates the permissions that are used (/tried)
<tepsipakki> which, kinda, sucks big time
<tepsipakki> yep, filed here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207670
<tepsipakki> I'll file it on LP
<fabbione> BenC: can you pretty please apply the patch to export ufs* headers?
<fabbione> BenC: we need it.. silo is FTBFS without that one
<tepsipakki> filed bug #75729
<infinity> BenC: *poke* ... New fglrx.  Lucky you.
<infinity> BenC: 8.32.5
<infinity> BenC: *pester,pester*
<tepsipakki> hmm, no release notes available for that
<tepsipakki> "file not found"
<tepsipakki> but does it support AIGLX?
<infinity> Not if the last one didn't.
<infinity> Looks like it's just a bugfix release.
<tepsipakki> bah
<ivoks> yay
<BenC> infinity: URL? I can never seem to find those ati releases
<tepsipakki> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<kylem> morning.
<zul> morning
<zul> muhahha....i get to sit in on an interview...
<maks_> BenC: are you going to sync initramfs-tools with Etch?
<maks_> i mean your dir improvement is great i couldn't take it yet
<maks_> but will add it soon after release
<BenC> as soon as I get the kernel to the point where it's not making me lose sleep :)
<BenC> initramfs-tools, kernel-package, kernel-wedge...I will sync those things soon
<BenC> maks_: Will you take the firmware changes too?
<maks_> cool, i don't like to be totaly out of sync
<maks_> no i want to use modprobe for it
<BenC> I guess they don't make sense for Debian as much as us, but it may help the user
<maks_> there is an separate firmware hook package for qlaxxx in debian
<BenC> maks_: You mean the new changes so the driver exports the firmware it needs?
<maks_> yes
<BenC> makes sense
<BenC> we'll have to keep it local until that happens
<maks_> sure there are some divergences like the takeover bit in update-initramfs
<maks_> but in total i like to keep in sync
<maks_> postetch i also merge the ubuntu changelog
<maks_> even if the issues had already been dealt with
<kylem> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kyle/hdaps_invert_no_smapi_feisty.diff
<kylem> BenC/mjg59, ^-- comments? re: newest comment on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/33950
<maks_> BenC so once you are on it don't hesitate to ping me :)
<BenC> maks_: Ok
<BenC> kylem: that patch needs to be forward ported I guess
<kylem> the code in edgy is quite divergent to mainline.
<mjg59> kylem: Yeah, the code in edgy has the Thinkpad embedded controller driver
<mjg59> So tp_smapi can work
<kylem> did it get NAK'd upstream?
<mjg59> No
<kylem> just dropped on the floor? :(
<mjg59> There was some fuss over whether it was genuinely clean-room generated
<mjg59> The conclusion seemed to be that it was
<mjg59> But I haven't seen it pushed again since that
<mjg59> I also worry a little about the inverted stuff
<mjg59> I think some people might have different expectations about the behaviour 
<mjg59> Should raising the right side of your laptop be a positive or negative motion?
<mjg59> You can argue for either case
<mjg59> I guess we ought to standardise on the Neverball case
<kylem> heh
<kylem> i'd standardize on a cockpit joystick style motion
<kylem> pull back to nose up
<Keybuk> I want to see someone use the tilt sensor as an input device for a computer game
<Keybuk> it'd be like the Wii, with the added advantage you get to throw your laptop to the floor in anger when you lose
<kylem> ... neverball.
<Keybuk> oh, I see
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> BenC, kylem: five minutes
<BenC> Keybuk: Thanks
<kylem> i'm here...
<BenC> kylem: here's no good, you need to be there...and by there I mean sitting next to the bear
<kylem> gah, not the bear! anything but the bear!
<zul> oh pooh..
<zul> right im off for lunch
<kkubasik> anyone know the status of lrm-2.6.20 ? I though ben said he was cleaning it up last night 
<kkubasik> but no luck yet :(
<BenC> kkubasik: It's going to be uploaded today...you wont see it for about 24 hours though
<kkubasik> alright, no worries, didn't know if I should be waiting
<dade`> BenC: the acpi problem is that after .19 the acpi modules are loaded after hald starts up
<dade`> and so hald does not know about my battery
<mjg59> dade`: That's not a kernel issue
<BenC> dade`: Sounds like a problem in hald, IMO. It should detect the insertion of new devices on the system
<kkubasik> dade`: try setting udev's monitoring level higer
<kkubasik> like udevmonitor --log=log
<kkubasik> or something
<kkubasik> oops, udevcontrol I mean
<kkubasik> then run udevmonitor
<dade`> the init script launch gdm, that autoloads the gnome session, and after the init script enables acpi stuff
<kkubasik> if udev isn't seeing it then thres a lot of issues
<kkubasik> udevcontrol log_priority=<value>
<dade`> hm
<mjg59> dade`: Really, that's not a kernel issue
<dade`> i know
<mjg59> So discussing it in here is not a good plan :)
<dade`> i know
<mkrufky> Who is maintaining the Ubuntu 2.6.17.x kernel now?  Ben or Kyle?   
<mkrufky> (i'm just looking at the kernel.org git repo index page, not easy to tell)
<mkrufky> anyway, i ask, because I have some new -stable patches for 2.6.17.y , but the "official" 2.6.17.y stable kernel series is now closed
<mkrufky> whenever this cg-clone to my local machine finishes, I will push up the v4l-dvb-stable fixes for 2.6.17.y .... wondering if you guys would accept them
<BenC> mkrufky: For edgy, probably not, because we are just a mere 4 months from feisty release
<BenC> updates like that for dapper make sense though, for people following just LTS releases
<mkrufky> hmm... dapper is still 2.6.15
<mkrufky> yikes, these DO need to be applied to 2.6.15 though ........
<BenC> yeah, it's getting pretty old, but it's going to be supported for 3 years on the desktop
<mkrufky> maybe i will also push up a v4l-dvb-2.6.15.y for dapper's sake
<mkrufky> in which case, there are probably abour 10-15 crucial bugfixes
<mkrufky> abouT
<mkrufky> anyhow, i'm going to push these two 2.6.17.y fixes anyway, for any other distro that may want them... they're small ... .whenever this clone finishes (damn slow network) , then I'll give you a link 
<mkrufky> is there a name for the post-edgy ubuntu yet?  or is that still top secret?  :-P
<mkrufky> oh, oops... feisty :-)
<BenC> mkrufky: If it's just minor fixes, we can include those...I was thinking of something like huge updates
<mkrufky> nah, just minor bugfixes...  
<mkrufky> i'm actually quite surprised this clone hasnt completed yet
<mkrufky> this might take a while.... whenever i have it ready, i'll be sure to tell you 
<dade`> wow
<dade`> my syslog is full of
<dade`> Dec 14 20:27:57 choo kernel: [ 7707.392000]  keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 0
<dade`> -rw-r----- 1 root adm 55M 2006-12-14 20:28 syslog
<dade`> AHM
* dade` cries
<kriebly> Hi there. Does anyone know if the CVE-2006-6304/"do_coredump()" vulnerability would allow for a priviledge escalation from a local non-root account?
<mjg59> kriebly: Conceivably. 
<mjg59> But given that it requires root to reconfigure things beforehand, it's not a huge risk.
<kriebly> hmmm...would that need to be a special config? one not standard on an ubuntu system?
<mjg59> kriebly: Firstly, it only affects 2.6.19
<mkrufky> BenC__: http://master.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/mkrufky/v4l-dvb-2.6.17.y.git
<kriebly> ah... i didn't realize that.
<kriebly> hmmm
<kriebly> frsirt says "Linux Kernel version 2.6.19 and prior "
<kriebly> http://www.frsirt.com/english/advisories/2006/5002
<mkrufky> oops, html link.... i meant:   git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mkrufky/v4l-dvb-2.6.17.y.git
<mjg59> To the best of my knowledge, it's wrong
<kriebly> ah. I'll notify them about that then. Thanks!
<mjg59> I'm fairly certain that it's down to a patch that was introduced in the 2.6.19 series
<kriebly> nod. I mailed them.
<zul> meh...heading home
<mjg59> BenC__: Running 2.6.19, should I be using libata for PATA drives?
<BenC__> not all of them
<mkrufky> BenC__: is the git link i gave above good enough?  or do i need to do a formal pull request?
<BenC__> mkrfuky: email to kernel-team@l.u.c would be best, thanks
<mkrufky> (i'll take care of the 2.6.15 backports for dapper later)
<mjg59> BenC__: What's the reasoning behind the split?
<mkrufky> ok, cool
<BenC__> mjg59: Not all the pata drivers are stable
<mjg59> BenC__: I'd just sort of expected to have ata_piix on this machine, since it's one of the best tested :)
<BenC__> ata_piix is there
<mjg59> Well, I'm coming up with piix bound to it
<BenC__> is that the way it was in edgy?
<mjg59> Yes
<kylem> http://i.thefairest.info/funniest_thumbs/6hLUxC.jpeg
<mjg59> If it's supposed to be using ata_piix, piix shouldn't be in the initramfs
<BenC__> I made sure there wasn't conflicting pci id's
<mjg59> Looks like there are some IDs missing from ata_piix
<mjg59> But even so
<mjg59> Both piix and ata_piix support 8086:266f
<kylem> http://i.thefairest.info/funniest_thumbs/gsFXcz.jpeg
* kylem refocuses and curses his email. ;-)
<mkrufky> kylem: about the 2nd link..... i heard on the radio the other day that that entire ad campaign totally backfired.   more people like the pc geek and they dont like the mac guy cuz they think he is stuck up, lol
<mkrufky> microsoft wants to hire the chubby geeky guy
<kylem> well, it's hard to advertise yourselves as being different when you effectively sell intel reference hw.
<mkrufky> true
<david_corrales> sorry to ask here, but the main channel is useless... anybody know about the recent kernel problem not being found by grub? (with everything properly setup)
<david_corrales> =/
<BenC> david_corrales: That makes no sense
<david_corrales> that's what happened to my main box after the last kernel update
<david_corrales> I upgraded, rebooted and get error 15: File not found
<david_corrales> haven't touched grub at all
<david_corrales> in fact, if I enter the grub command line, the autocomplete sees the file properly
<david_corrales> but won't boot it
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-15
<BenC> edgy, dapper?
<david_corrales> edgy
<BenC> have you tried booting an older kernel?
<david_corrales> I don't have any old kernel
<david_corrales> since the update didn't change the numeration
<david_corrales> it was a replacement
<mkrufky> BenC: i mailed it to kernel-team, but it got bounced "awaiting moderator approval"
<mkrufky> (sorry to interject)
<david_corrales> mkrufky: np :)
<BenC> mkrufky: It'll get through, thanks
<BenC> david_corrales: No idea there...do you have a CD you can boot rescue from?
<mkrufky> ok, cool
<david_corrales> sure
<david_corrales> I can try overwriting grub
<okaratas> mkrufky good new :)
<BenC> david_corrales: Also, it's not a kernel problem that grub cannot find a file, just FYI
<david_corrales> I thought about that also
<BenC> david_corrales: No, I don't mean overwriting grub, the problem is much simpler
<david_corrales> but why would it suddenly break
<mkrufky> okaratas: huh?
<david_corrales> it can boot fc6 and debian
<david_corrales> I tried changing the root parameter and partitions (the root is fine though, since it can boot fedora)
* gnomefreak gets that error on clean install edgy :(
<BenC> david_corrales: That has nothing to do with it
<okaratas> mkrufky your joined ubuntu kernel network team
<BenC> david_corrales: Boot the rescue CD, and find /boot/grub/menu.lst from the root partition, and also get an "ls -l" of the /boot direction on the root partition
<david_corrales> the files are there
<david_corrales> vmlinuz and initrd.img
<BenC> vmlinuz and initrd.img are not files
<david_corrales> well, those are links in /
<david_corrales> but I mean
<david_corrales> in boot, there's vmlinuz-bla-bla
<BenC> they are symlinks, I need to see the actual files in /boot to see if they look sane
<mkrufky> okaratas: i am?  that's wierd... i do v4l-dvb stuff, not network stuff :-?
<david_corrales> which is actually, read correctly by the grub command line
<okaratas> mkrufky hm okey
<mkrufky> hehe
<david_corrales> that is, if I'm in grub
<david_corrales> and press e to edit the line
<okaratas> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-kernel-server
<david_corrales> I erase it all, then use TAB to autocomplete
<david_corrales> it'll tell me that the files are there
<okaratas> mkrufky your devel server package?
<BenC> david_corrales: Something is obviously broken, so if you could get me the actual ls -l output of that directory, I can help, otherwise you're on your own
<david_corrales> okie, gimme a sec
<david_corrales> didn't mean to sound like an ass... it's just that I've tried a couple tricks hehe :)
<BenC> david_corrales: Note that grub isn't using the symlinks, those are mainly if you use lilo...grub uses the /boot/vmlinuz-x.y.z and /boot/initrd.img-x.y.z files
<david_corrales> yeah, I tried the links and they didn't work either lol
<BenC> and sometimes those files can get corrupt
<david_corrales> debian vanilla uses those
<BenC> do you have /boot on a separate partition
<BenC> ?
<david_corrales> nope
<BenC> david_corrales: well we aren't talking about debian, we are talking about ubuntu :)
<david_corrales> yeah, I was just saying hehe
<david_corrales> ok
<david_corrales> here's my ls
<mkrufky> okaratas: v4l-dvb subsystem applies to both server and desktop stuff.... in the case of DVR , then it is for servers, yes
<david_corrales> abi-2.6.17-10-generic
<david_corrales> memtest86+.bin
<BenC> david_corrales: "ls -l" I need to see file sizes, etc
<david_corrales> config-2.6.17-10-generic
<david_corrales> ah k
<BenC> and please put it on pastebin
<david_corrales> hmm
<david_corrales> I'm actually seeing a difference in the init.rd image
<david_corrales> from my lappy to my desktop
<mkrufky> hmm, guess i lost okaratas
<david_corrales> slow pastebin
<david_corrales> btw, the only change from my laptop to my desktop is init.rd. Laptop 7mb (working), desktop 5.5mb (broken)
<david_corrales> lappy is Pentium M, desktop is Athlon XP
<david_corrales> *waiting for pastebin to show signs of life
<mkrufky> pastebin.com has been royally farked for the past many months
<mkrufky> pastebin.ca is still good though
<mkrufky> and http://rafb.net/paste is good too
<david_corrales> good to know lol
<mkrufky> there is another pastebin on ubuntu's web site, but i dont know where it is, offhand
<david_corrales> http://pastebin.ca/279341
<david_corrales> thanks for the link mkrufky
<mkrufky> I'm happy to help
<david_corrales> :)
<david_corrales> btw, replacing the init.rd file did nothing
<david_corrales> BenC: any pointers?
<david_corrales> BenC: ?
<infinity> BenC: Release notes here: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.32.5.html
<infinity> BenC: Download here: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<infinity> BenC: If you use a feed reader, RSS for releases is at http://www.ati.com/online/rss/atilinuxdriver.rss
<mjg59> infinity: I'm not convinced that's going to build against 2.6.19+
<BenC> infinity: Thanks
<BenC> david_corrales: pastebin your boot/grub/menu.lst too please
<infinity> mjg59: A little patching never killed anyone.
<BenC> mjg59, infinity: I got the current one to build, so I can do the same here :)
<mjg59> The fucking kernel driver calls mprotect
<mjg59> And modify_ldt
<mjg59> Using the syscall macros
<david_corrales> BenC: I fell asleep! You still there?
<david_corrales> BenC: http://pastebin.ca/279461 here's the menu.lst file
<BenC> david_corrales: Why does ubuntu say root (hd1,4), and fedora say root (hd0,5), the actual root= is /dev/sda for both?
<david_corrales> o.o
<BenC> groot=(hd1,4)
<david_corrales> let me check something
<david_corrales> hmmm
<BenC> I think that might have something to do with it
<david_corrales> looks like grub changed my root to 1,4
<david_corrales> bah, that was it
<BenC> groot is set by grub
<BenC> isn't
<david_corrales> now I feel stupid -_-
<david_corrales> it should be filed as a bug though
<david_corrales> I had a previous menu.lst file with (0,4) just checked
<david_corrales> the last update, bumped it to (1,4)
<david_corrales> thing is, I have a second hard drive so it was checking the second one
<BenC> ok, file a bug on grub then
<david_corrales> okies :)
<david_corrales> thanks for the help
<BenC> np
<david_corrales> I'll go file it
<david_corrales> BenC: one final question. Which package should I commit it to? grub or grub-installer?
<BenC> grub
<david_corrales> k thanks
<derekS> BenC: ping? 2.6.20 ended up booting.... i have a bunch of the same errors... 
<fabbione> BenC, kylem: ping?
<fabbione> linux-source-2.6.20$ for i in *2.6.20-1.1_sparc.udeb; do dpkg -c $i | grep mpt; done
<fabbione> we need the mpt modules to install on Niagara
<fabbione> and that would be very nice (aka do it now or die) before monday
<fabbione> there is already a bug in LP for that
<zul> morning
<BenC> fabbione: Bug report filed already
<BenC> missing drivers/block/ and drivers/fusion/
<fabbione> BenC: yeps.. those 2
<fabbione> i really need them
<BenC> fabbione: commited {block,message}-modules
<fabbione> BenC: thanks. Is there any chance we can get a kernel before monday with that stuff?
<BenC> definitely
<fabbione> great thanks
<BenC> I'll probably upload later tonight
<mjg59> BenC: Hm. What should be responsible for me ending up with ata-piix and not piix?
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> along with lrm
<BenC> mjg59: hold a second
<fabbione> BenC: can you coordinate with Colin to get also meta and d-i ?
<fabbione> he is aware that we need it
<BenC> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> and he was going to prioritize etc..
<fabbione> it will really help David and me
<BenC> mjg59: What were your pci ven/dev id's again?
<BenC> fabbione: When are you arriving at dave's?
<fabbione> tomorrow
<fabbione> around 6pm your time more or less
<fabbione> we already have some kernel stuff discussed .. so stay tuned for patches -> quick uploads
<fabbione> it's all good crack ;)
<BenC> I wont be around Sunday, so take that day off :)
<fabbione> Sunday i expect that we will be dorking around
<fabbione> it's sunday for us too
<BenC> I have early Christmas stuff to do with family, and a 6pm EST $500k tournament
<fabbione> but i couldn't get a flight on sunday as planned
<kylem> BenC, heh, if you win big, does all this stuff fall onto me? :)
<fabbione> + i need to get over 9 hours of jetlag again :)
<BenC> kylem: First place is $93k, which is nice, but not job quitting material :)
<kylem> oh, i figured it would be 500K. 
<BenC> fabbione: good luck with that
<BenC> $500k is the prize pool
<zul> BenC: good luck..
<kylem> ahh.
<fabbione> BenC: sucks to be me and for only one week :)
<zul> dont go all in on the first hand
<kylem> On Fri, 15 Dec 2006, Jaroslav Kysela wrote:
<kylem> >
<kylem> > Linus, please do an update from:
<kylem> No.
<kylem> Too effin late.
<kylem> Please send bugfixes only by now.
<kylem>                 Linus
<BenC> lol
<BenC> yeah, there's way too much crack in 2.6.20 already
<kylem> i dunno about that, the .diff is actually kind of small.
<mjg59> BenC: 8086:266f
<kylem> patch-2.6.20-rc1.gz                14-Dec-2006 02:00  3.9M  
<kylem> patch-2.6.19-rc1.gz                05-Oct-2006 03:27  6.6M  
<kylem> ... that can't be right.
<fabbione> kylem: size doesn't matter here.. really
<zul> in some cases it does ;)
<BenC> kylem: Wow, I wouldn't have guessed that
<kylem> in most cases, size matters...
<BenC> are you sure 2.6.19 didn't get a lot of whitespace cleanup? :)
<kylem> patch-2.6.18-rc1.gz                06-Jul-2006 04:24  5.8M  
<kylem> patch-2.6.17-rc1.gz                03-Apr-2006 03:45  6.0M  
<BenC> we need a way to measure invasiveness
<kylem> there's got to be a mistake.
<fabbione> zul: no, it doesn't.. you can break all with one liner...
<mjg59> BenC: There's a lot of PCI IDs that are common between ata_piix and piix
<fabbione> -#define libata 0
<fabbione> +#define libata 1
<fabbione> we all remember that, don't we? :)
<BenC> mjg59: Inside of ATA_ENABLE_PATA
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> But there's IDs in piix that aren't in ata_piix
<mjg59> Not sure if that's deliberate - some of them may me in old_piix and the other one
<BenC> mjg59: Guess I need to go through and compare...disable the ones in piix when ata_piix is configured
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> As far as I know, anything in piix that isn't in old_piix and mpii_piix (or whatever) should be in ata_piix
<BenC> mjg59: lol, there only one in oldpiix
<BenC> same for mpiix
<BenC> 0x1230 and 0x1234
<BenC> it's so pissing me off that most of the pata drivers are using hex instead of the pci_ids.h macros
<mjg59> BenC: Yeah, that sounds about right
<BenC> it's so much easier to rgrep drivers/ with the macro than the hex
<BenC> mjg59: piix contains only 5 id's once ifdef'd for pata stuff
<mjg59> BenC: I've got 30 or so from 2.6.19-7
<mjg59> 24, to be precise
<BenC> most of those will be gone on the next upload
<mjg59> Ok
<zul> heh there is an ubuntu satanic edition
<bronson> zul: Yeah, that looks pretty sweet. 
<bronson> OK, I've put my linux-vserver packages up.  http://git.u32.net/
<bronson> deb http://dpkg.u32.net/ubuntu edgy main   (deb-src works too)
<BenC> bronson: Nice, you should post to -devel about that
<bronson> Will do.
<bronson> Maybe add a short howto on the Wiki too.
<BenC> sounds good
<superm1> ping BenC 
<BenC> superm1: pong
<superm1> hi BenC.  I just wanted to let you know that there was an ivtv 0.9.1 release that should probably go into l-r-m rather then 0.9
<superm1> it was announced a few days ago
<BenC> lrm?
<BenC> is ivtv non-free or something?
<superm1> well i was assuming it'd build off linux-restrictd-modules
<superm1> you remember we talked before, correct?
<BenC> it's in the ubuntu/ directory of ubuntu-2.6 (2.6.20) git right now
<BenC> 0.9.1 is
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> well then nvm :)
<BenC> going to be in the 2.6.20-2.2 upload
<superm1> great
<superm1> thanks a bunch for making this happen
<BenC> np
<superm1> so, question though - will the resulting modules be shipping directly on all boxes, or will this be an ivtv-modules package?
<BenC> default
<BenC> kernel will provide the ivtv-modules
<superm1> okay
<superm1> that will make this much easier for users then, just needing to install the firmware
<superm1> okay well off to lunch for me, have a good one
<BenC> where's the firmware, I can maybe include that too
<superm1> well its non fre
<superm1> *non free
<superm1> and there is a license attached to it
<BenC> I can maybe put it in lrm depending on the license
<superm1> i just got it accepted into multiverse
<superm1> like an hour ago
<BenC> if the kernel proper has the driver, the firmware should go with it
<superm1> well the license is all in the packaging now.  here i'll give you a revu link
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3786
<superm1> when i spoke to the hauppauge rep, it was made clear that we just need to have the user be presented the end user license
<superm1> which is what the firmware package will be doing
<superm1> I was assuming the process to get it into l-r-m in the first place would mean it going into multiverse first anyhow (at least thats the way MOTU made it seem)
<BenC> superm1: Ah, if it's an EULA, then yeah, separate package is best
<superm1> Ok
<superm1> would it be feasible to move it into restricted though rather then multiverse?
<superm1> so that you didnt need to enable multiverse to use it
<superm1> out of the box
<Mithrandir> BenC: plans for 2.6.20 lrm in NEW soonish?
<BenC> Mithrandir: over the weekend
<Mithrandir> coolie
<BenC> I'm doing a build/boot test of latest 2.6.20 git now
<Mithrandir> ping me when you need NEW love.
<BenC> ok, thanks
<zul>  later../
<bronson> Oh no, the entire .git/ tree ended up in my source package.
<bronson> How do you guys prevent that from happening?
<superm1> when you debuild, you can add a -i
<superm1> that at least works to leave out .bzr and .svn directories
<superm1> i'm imagining it works for .git too
<superm1> bronson, if .git isn't automatically filtered with the -i, the man page indicates that it will take regexps to filter additional directories
<bronson> superm1: I can do that, certainly.
<bronson> I was just wondering if the kernel guys had it a bit more automated.
<superm1> setup an env variable
<superm1> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS
<superm1> and add what you are missing to it
<superm1> (the -i)
<superm1> that can also go in /etc/devscripts.conf
<bronson> Hey, that sounds good to me.
<bronson> superm1: thanks!
<superm1> yup
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-16
<newz2000> Does "FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi ... No such device" mean that the driver can't be found, or does it mean that the hardware the driver supports can't be found?
<kylem> the latter
<newz2000> thanks
<kylem> it means the module init routine returned -ENODEV for some reason. :/
<newz2000> I'm trying to get the Fn+Dim/Bright keys on my keyboard to work. No joy. :(
<newz2000> later
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | 2.6.20-2.2 uploaded - LRM and linux-meta to follow. Use it, but there are still a few missing modules.
<_MMA_> BenC: Has linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-1-lowlatency hit the repos yet?
<BenC> _MMA_: 2.6.20-2 is uploaded, and LRM is pending build for it
<_MMA_> Ok. I just went to Feisty so we can start testing and I didnt know if I was doing something wrong. :)
<_MMA_> Im also getting random shutdowns with the 20-1-lowlatency kernel.
<BenC> odd...there's a lot of changes with -2, so give that a try before submitting a bug report
<_MMA_> Thats what I was about to ask. ;)
<_MMA_> np. Ill wait.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-17
<BenC> infinity, Mithrandir: ping, lrm needs NEW love
<infinity> BenC: Will do.
<BenC> infinity: Thanks
<infinity> But only because I want it, not because I'm working, you understand.
<BenC> once that's done I can do linux-meta
<infinity> Do -meta now, if LRM is built everywhere.
<BenC> infinity: Sure, and I appreciate your off-the-clock assistance :)
<infinity> Get it in the next 2 minutes, and you win!
<BenC> LRM isn't even building yet
<infinity> Oh.  Source NEW, right. :)
<infinity> There, accepted under the wire, I think.
<infinity> Should publish in abot 55 seconds.
<BenC> thanks
<infinity> BenC: http://librarian.launchpad.net/5426144/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-amd64.linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20_2.6.20.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<infinity> BenC: Your vmware-tools stuff appears to be i386-only...
<BenC> hmm
<BenC> I was sure I did x86/x86_64 builds
<infinity> Alternately, if that's a generated file, you could just have an unclean tarball...
<infinity> I dunno.
<infinity> You decide. :)
<infinity> BenC: Looks like lrm was successful on the other 4 arches, though.
<okaratas> good bye..
<BenC> infinity: Ah, desched is object only...it is i386 only
<BenC> I'll do another upload in the morning...heading to bed
<infinity> BenC: The stuff you were "going to upload in the morning" worked fine, I'm pushing them through binary NEW now.
<gnomefreak> is there no linux-image-2.6.20-2-generic yet?
<infinity> gnomefreak: Given that I have it installed, I'd say it exists.
<gnomefreak> infinity: why didnt it update but the .20-2-386 installed
<gnomefreak> infinity: im on 19-generic so i figured -generic would have been updated
<infinity> There's not been a linux-meta upload for 2.6.20 yet.
<infinity> Will be soonish.
<gnomefreak> ah ok that could explain it ty
<gnomefreak> i will try the 386 for now. brb reboot
<infinity> Just install -generic explicitely.. *shrug*
<gnomefreak> infinity: sorry what was that last thing you said?
<infinity> 20:48 < infinity> Just install -generic explicitely.. *shrug*
<gnomefreak> ah i will look to see if l-r-m is ther for -generic first
<BenC> infinity: ping
<derekS> is there a problem with 2.6.20-2.2 and mice drivers?
<crimsun_> specifically?
<crimsun_> input seems to work fine for both ps/2 and usb
<derekS> ps/2
<derekS> there are no errors in xorg, it seems that there is no /dev/input/mouse0 (dunno if there should be)
<crimsun_> mouse[01]  exist here.
<derekS> 2.6.20-2?
<crimsun_> /proc/version_signature => Ubuntu 2.6.20-2.2-generic
<derekS> yeah, same here
<derekS> maybe its because hal is going wild then?
<crimsun_> hmm, that's interesting.
<derekS> load average 5.6
<derekS> (and i am not doing anything on it
<derekS> )
<crimsun_> BenC: should /proc/version_signature match $(uname -r)?
<crimsun_> meaning the second field in /proc/version_signature 
<derekS> oh, my 2 don't match
<derekS> weird i was using uname -r
<derekS> also, generic no longer does smp?
<crimsun_> err, it does
<crimsun_> CONFIG_SMP=y ... CONFIG_X86_SMP=y
<derekS> it also isn't finding my second processor
<derekS> well, when i do uname -r, i have *-generic, but when i do /proc/version_signature i have *-386
<derekS> does that mean i am actually running 386?
<crimsun_> it -should- mean the -generic. What do dmesg and /boot/config-$(uname -r) corroborate?
<derekS> dmsg says 386
<derekS> lemme check /boot
<derekS> ahh it gives me 386 for the config-$(uname -r)
<derekS> lemme restart
<derekS> and play around with some stuff
<derekS> could it be the 386 driver has mouse probs?
<crimsun_> I can't test/verify atm
<derekS> ok
<derekS> lemme play
<derekS> ahh, i just reinstalled generic, and i get the same things now
<derekS> however i figured out that i am etting an error msg about mice on bood
<derekS> *boot
<derekS> something about udev not finding it.... lemme look through the logs
<derekS> hmm, can't find which log it was in
<darwish> Hi all. On LDD3 Chapter 6, authors wrote an ioctl method for a global and persistent driver. This ioctl method modifies a *global* variable without locking. Won't this make problems on SMP systems if two processes execute the ioctl command at the same time ?.
<kylem> ioctls are under the big kernel lock
<darwish> kylem, aha .. this wasn't mentioned in the book .. Big thanks :)
<derekS> in this screenshot, you can actually see the problem with my mouse (http://www.slovin.info/image6.jpg)...any suggestions?
<darwish> derekS, better ask the support channel .. this is for developemtn discussion only :) ..
<derekS> darwish: heh ok
<darwish> development*
<zul> gah..
<zul> whoever changed the CHECKSUM_HW can die
<infinity> BenC: Unlikely pong...
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-10
<pwnguin> is it too early to file bugs against 2.6.24?
<zul> nope
<pwnguin> did l-u-m go away?
<crimsun> no, it just hasn't been uploaded yet.
<pwnguin> ok
<zul> BenC: ping some xen info for you http://pastebin.com/m2de00eee
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19628 Why does the timestamp jump suddenly in line # 213 to a smaller value? (5,352 s) 
<mjg59`> Because it's changing timesource
<bullgard4> From what timesource to what other?
<kraut> moin
<lamont> BenC: randal schwartz's tech talk on youtube, 44 minutes in... explains why one does not rebase branches that have been published...
<lamont> just fyi
<BenC> lamont: I understand the social aspect of not rebasing, but I also know the technical benefits that rebasing provides us :)
<BenC> lamont: Our kernel tree really isn't for providing a patch base for other developers, like most projects...it's meant to publish our work
<BenC> lamont: in most cases at least (there are people using our tree for other development)
<lamont> BenC: right... and when I'm one of those people using it for other development, it scuks
<BenC> lamont: what other development are you doing?
<BenC> lamont: one good thing is, rebases are on a schedule (which will be posted soon on the wiki)
<lamont> well, historically,it's been dealing with pushing hppa/ia64 patches back to ubuntu
<lamont> ah, rebasing schedules will help
<Kano> BenC: do you want to update the kernel git? there are some problems with current code, like i have got no dma with my dvdrw now
<Kano> hardy git
<BenC> Yes, I want to update our repo
<Kano> also could you add a patch
<BenC> that's an odd question considering we know we'll be following 2.6.24 until it is released :)
<BenC> Kano: all patches need to be posted to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kano> http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dm/dm-raid45/
<BenC> I don't personally take in patches
<Kano> i did for 2.6.22, no response
<BenC> IIRC, that's because it was too close to gutsy release
<Kano> http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20071023.131911.301ab4c4.en.html
<BenC> Kano: that dm-raid is not a patch, it's a whole new module
<BenC> Kano: likely should be in lum
<Kano> if you like add it in lum
<BenC> Kano: if you like, please check out the lum git, fix the new module into our source, and request a pull, or export the patch to kernel-team@
<Kano> i am not so good with that
<Kano> also new ndiswrapper would be needed in lum
<Kano> 1.50 is out and 1.45 is in lum
<BenC> so you've checked out the lum source for hardy?
<Kano> aufs should be added, unionfs dropped
<Kano> BenC: i have even a live cd with your kernel
<BenC> you obviously haven't done much research...everything you are asking for is outlined in the kernel roadmap, in blueprints on launchpad, etc
<BenC> all of lum will be updated according to the kernel release schedule for 8.04
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack-generic-future/source/sec_perm-2.6.24.patch
<Kano> but i needed that patch, to export somehing for aufs
<BenC> aufs and unionfs fate have been outlined in a blueprint
<BenC> Phillip has already started on this
<Kano> i even patches unionfs and it did not work, aufs works
<BenC> we know this
<BenC> please see blueprints for our work on this
<Kano> well you have blueprints, i have a working live cd
<BenC> So do we
<Kano> show me url
<BenC> I'm not continuing with someone that questions my integrity, as if I'm some sort of liar
<Kano> well all i say it is impossible with your current git code
<BenC> Phillip has been working on this for several weeks, his work is not published because we don't want to spread incomplete work, and work that isn't based on what we have in the archive
<BenC> Kano: have a good evening
<yuhong> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-December/001934.html
<Kano> the server one has pae enabled
<Kano> did you try it
<yuhong> As it should be in most cases, though there should be a non-pae server kernel.
<Kano> well pae does not work in virtual box for example, so the default should not be pae enabled
<yuhong> Even if the PAE kernel did work, it was designed for a server, not a desktop.
<Kano> for me thats just a name,nothing else
<yuhong> "PAE kernel" I mean server kernel.
<yuhong> I mean there is more to a server kernel than enabling PAE.
<yuhong> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-December/001934.html
<Kano> did you ever compare the 2 settings
<yuhong> I was going to show you a diff between the .config of both kernels, except that I am still installing ubuntu.
<Kano> i already saw those, but why not compile your own kernel with pae enabled?
<Kano> when you add it as custom kernel it is not that hard
<yuhong> I am suggesting this because processors with NX support are now common.
<yuhong> No but I am suggesting this because processors with NX support are now common.
<Kano> i would prefer other settings like complete free of old ide code kernels, just like only one changed option ;)
<JanC> Kano: the server kernel is 250 Hz instead of 1000 Hz and there are other differences about drivers
<yuhong> Exactly.
<Kano> but compiling an extra kernel just for 1 option sounds a bit extreme...
<JanC> and Virtualbox has issues with Ubuntu's tickless kernel anyway  ;)
<yuhong> Agreed, I am recommending this because processors with NX support are now common.
<Kano> well i made a live cd with debian 2.6.23-1-686 kernel and it could not boot, but it boots the 2.6.24 generic one ;)
<JanC> anyway, I think the current -generic kernel is okay for most uses
<yuhong> Which processor does that computer have?
<Kano> which?
<JanC> yuhong: for what purpose do you want this?
<yuhong> I want to do this because processors with NX are now common.
<Kano> how much ram do you have got is the better question
<JanC> if it's a reasonably common purpose, and someone wants to take care of it, there have been community "maintained" kernels in universe for some time now
<yuhong> "how much ram do you have got is the better question"
<Kano> well you dont need pae for less than 3gb
<JanC> Kano: and also, why not run a 64-bit kernel?  ツ
<yuhong> But you still need PAE for NX.
<yuhong> Because the NX bit does not fit in the non-PAE pagetables.
<Kano> JanC: on desktop there are many drawbacks - at least with debian or ubuntu
<JanC> Kano: that's actually not much of a problem on Ubuntu 7.10 anymore
<Kano> it is not that easy to use a native firefox with java and flash
<Kano> also you can not use win32 codecs
<yuhong> I know, that is why I suggest enabling PAE on NX capable processors.
<JanC> flash works just fine
<Kano> same time as java does?
<JanC> and probably java plugin too, but I didn't test that
<yuhong> Anyway, I am suggesting a PAE kernel not because of >4G but because of NX.
<Kano> well the wrapper can handle flash
<Kano> but you still lack java, no offical java plugin for 64 bit exists
<Kano> maybe you can use icetea or so
<Kano> and how do you use win32 codecs
<JanC> yuhong: but do people really need NX, that's the question
<yuhong> XP SP2 enables PAE with a compatiblity hack on NX capable processors.
<JanC> Kano: why do you need illegal codecs?  ;)
<Kano> JanC: to view my legal wmv files
<Kano> with audio
<JanC> yuhong: I can so it might be useful in a security-enhanced kernel
<JanC> Kano: well most wmv-files play fine in totem with gstreamer-ffmpeg or such now
<Kano> well there is a project to make it possible to use win32 codecs over a 32 bit server tool with 64 bit apps
<yuhong> Movie codec patents are a big problem today, BTW.
<Kano> JanC: not the video is the problem the AUDIO
<yuhong> Audio codec too.
<Kano> just not the latest one
<yuhong> That is why there is Ogg Vorbis.
<JanC> yuhong: are you on the ubuntu-hardened project?
<yuhong> No.
<JanC> maybe they are interested in NX
<yuhong> Correct.
<JanC> and there might be a use case for a special extra-secure kernel
<Kano> yuhong: did you ever buy a wmv hd dvd?
<yuhong> No
<yuhong> But I am aware of the problem.
<JanC> Kano: why would we buy crap  ;)
<yuhong> I am interested in a PAE desktop kernel because of NX>
<Kano> JanC: because it looks better than mpeg2 standard res
<yuhong> Exactly
<JanC> what's the use of it if they forbid you to play it?
<yuhong> Anyway, I am interested in a PAE desktop kernel because of NX.
<Kano> yuhong: what cpu do you have got?
<JanC> yuhong: I suggest you talk to the ubuntu-hardened people
<yuhong> Why.
<JanC> <JanC> and there might be a use case for a special extra-secure kernel
<Kano> yuhong: to determine how long it would take to get a kernel ;)
<yuhong> I didn't intend this issue to be related to ubuntu-hardened.
<JanC> "ubuntu-hardened wants this" is a bit stronger than "yuhong wants this"   ;-)
<yuhong> You are right that ubuntu-hardened would want this, though?
<JanC> yuhong: using NX is is about hardening your system, no?
<yuhong> Yes.
<Kano> yuhong: how about booting a 64 bit system + 32 bit chroot for special purpose?
<JanC> so...  ツ
<yuhong> Fedora have a PAE desktop kernel, BTW.
<Kano> do you have your kernel config you want to use ready
<yuhong> generic with PAE enabled.
<yuhong> Same as generic with PAE enabled.
<Kano> did you enable it in your config
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-11
<Kano> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<yuhong> And yes, there are NX capable processors that does not support 64-bit.
<yuhong> Intel Core for example.
<Kano> then look into debian/binary-custom.d/ 
<Kano> and try it
<yuhong> I want the config to be the same as generic with PAE enabled.
<Kano> then use it
<yuhong> Which why I am not asking ubuntu-hardened.
<Kano> a bit tricky to modifify linux-ubuntu-modules, but not that hard too
<yuhong> Anyway, what is the status of this.
<Kano> yuhong: instead of complaining compile your own kernel i would say ;)
<JanC> yuhong: it won't happen for gutsy
<yuhong> No, too late anyway.
<JanC> for hardy, you would have to convince the developers with very good reasons
<yuhong> I can, but NX capable processors are so common and XP SP2 enables PAE with a compatiblity hack that there should be a generic-pae kernel.
<Kano> yuhong: another way: compile debian bigmem kernel
<yuhong> On NX capable processors, that is.
<yuhong> Why doesn't ubuntu have that bigmem kernel.
<Kano> it is called different
<JanC> yuhong: does such a kernel boot on all systems that the current kernel boots on?
<yuhong> No, that is why I am not removing the generic-nonpae kernel.
<Kano> yuhong: in theory i could even write a script to compile such a kernel ;)
<JanC> I don't think there is space on the desktop install CD for multiple kernels...
<yuhong> XP SP2 handle this by having the bootloader not use the PAE kernel if the processor is not PAE capable or PAE is not enabled.
<yuhong> Either by NX or otherwise.
<Kano> well linux is not xp
<Kano> your kernel has pae enabled or not,you have to select it
<Kano> also when you would know better about xp then you know the installer write this boot.ini option
<yuhong> Even in Windows, there are separate kernels for each combination of SMP, non SMP, PAE, and non-PAE.
<yuhong> The bootloader choose the kernel used.
<Kano> that means when you exchange the cpu from a cpu without nx to a cpu with nx you will NOT use nx
<Kano> it is not dynamic
<yuhong> This kind of switching used in NTLDR is probably not feasible for Linux.
<yuhong> But at least have a PAE kernel.
<Kano> there is one ;)
<yuhong> Yes, but it is for servers.
<Kano> nobody helds you back to use it
<yuhong> I am recommending a desktop PAE kernel because almost all current processors have NX
<Kano> best complile a yuhung kernel, makes you feel better :)
<yuhong> And enabling NX increases security.
<Kano> i highly doubt that
<yuhong> Windows enables PAE to take advantage of NX on current processors too.
<Kano> yuhong: is windows secure because of nx? thats a marketing gag
<yuhong> Though with a compatiblity hack that limits physical address space to 4G.
<yuhong> Because of driver problems.
<yuhong> I agree that Windows is secure not just because of NX.
<yuhong> But still, windows does it.
<Kano> yuhong: usually the apps are more insecure than the kernel, so just attack em
<yuhong> Correct, but NX can prevent app buffer overflows too.
<Kano> scripts that can access other files from a webserver or whatever
<Kano> do you know how many php mistakes are exploitable
<yuhong> I know, but NX can prevent app buffer overflows too.
<Kano> i see really no reason to extra harden desktop systems
<yuhong> But as I said, Windows does it too.
<yuhong> And as I said, NX can protect more than just the kernel.
<Kano> even apparmor is useless against stupid users ;)
<yuhong> Maybe, but Windows does it too.
<Kano> yuhong: every one with phyiscal access to a linux pc can install backdoors or change everything until you encrypt all
<yuhong> Correct.
<Kano> same applies to win
<yuhong> correct.
<Kano> so what attacks are you fearing most?
<yuhong> But stilll, Windows does that switching to PAE to enable NX too.
<Kano> you are just too funny ;)
<yuhong> I am suggesting this not because of attacks.
<Kano> because of win i know *g*
<yuhong> But because NX can enhance security, thus Windows does it too.
<yuhong> I mean, Windows does that switching to PAE to enable NX too.
<Kano> sure but it still did not get any more secure by this, good example *g*
<Kano> at least not xp
<yuhong> Windows were forced to enable NX only for system components by default because of appcompat issues.
<Kano> yuhong: and you are using win now,right ;)
<yuhong> Thankfully Linux is open source, thus any issues with NX and PAE can be fixed.
<yuhong> But I am running Ubuntu in a VM.
<yuhong> So no need for the hack that limits PA like with Windows.
<Kano> do you know, that a kernel with slower timer works faster in a vm?
<yuhong> And saves power on laptops as well.
<yuhong> But I am not talking about timers.
<Kano> in your case: just install the server kernel, desktop optimisation is not required at all
<yuhong> But what about the many people who have processors that have NX.
<Kano> yuhong: they dont care
<yuhong> No, but NX is enabled in Windows by default in these computers.
<Kano> did they notice this? no
<yuhong> No, but it does enhance security.
<Kano> you must be a real hacker target *g*
<yuhong> In fact, AMD and Intel advertises NX by another name.
<yuhong> And I don't think it is sensible to have NX not enabled in Ubuntu by default when NX is enabled in Windows by default.
<Kano> default is impossibel for old cpus
<yuhong> No but at least provide a PAE kernel.
<zul> we do its the server kernel
<yuhong> Windows deals with this by bootloader autodetection.
<yuhong> But it is impossible for Linux.
<Kano> best write a patch for grub ;)
<yuhong> Except maybe the Installer can automaticly install the PAE kernel on PAE machines and enable it by default on NX.
<Kano> yuhong: as you are in your vm: check: grep -o nx /proc/cpuinfo
<Kano> do you get that flag
<yuhong> Wait.
<Kano> if you get no output then your discussion is completely useless
<yuhong> For me that is.
<Kano> as you could not even boot that kernel 
<yuhong> Which is why I am not removing the nonpae kernel.
<Kano> so you want something just for others ;)
<yuhong> And also my physical processor support PAE.
<Kano> then boot it phyiscal ;)
<yuhong> BTW, Vista allow you to shrink a volume.
<Kano> but is is too stupid to install on a partition without active flag set which every win version could do before ;)
<yuhong> BTW, I am downloading the alternate CD to see if that will work.
<Kano> you can resize with gparted too
<yuhong> BTW, GRUB 0.97 is older than GRUB 1.95
<Kano> you can count
<Kano> but thats a completely differnet branch
<yuhong> Correct.
<Kano> do you need grub2
<yuhong> But GRUB 2 is better, and support EFI booting, important for Intel Macs.
<Kano> thats absolutely unimportant
<Kano> as intel macs can boot with normal grub as well
<yuhong> And GRUB 1.95 is 1 year newer than GRUB 0.97.
<Kano> you only need it for booting
<yuhong> But CSM booting on Intel Macs is a completely different can of worms.
<yuhong> For example, external HDs and netboot.
<Kano> when you look at intel mac you can say that the integrated madwifi driver is not working with em but a newer svn snapshot would do. but grub is totally unimportant
<yuhong> BTW, does the radeonhd driver work with native EFI booting.
<Kano> you do not need to boot efi natively as the mac has bios emulation
<yuhong> If it doesn't it is not hard to modify it so it does.
<Kano> as this was needed for win
<Kano> so why play with efi if not needed?
<yuhong> But the BIOS emulation have it's own problems.
<Kano> it works
<yuhong> For example, external HDs and netboot.
<Kano> do you own a mac
<yuhong> No, but I was thinking about how limited BIOS emulations in intel macs are.
<yuhong> I once wished I could own one.
<Kano> you are thinking, but i know kanotix users with intel mac and nobody needed something with efi
<Kano> you can even boot cd using grub
<yuhong> Someone mentioned booting DOS with Intel Mac's EFI emulation.
<Kano> sure, should do as well
<Kano> no need for grub2
<yuhong> But that depends on how good BIOS emulation in Intel Macs are.
<yuhong> I heard of keyboard problems for example.
<Kano> when it can boot win it is good enough ;)
<yuhong> For Linux, probably yes, but for DOS, it is a different matter.
<yuhong> But what about external HDs and netboot?
<Kano> yuhong: i hope you know any dos command *g*
<yuhong> I heard of problems getting Intel Macs' BIOS emulation to boot from anything other than an internal hard disk or CD.
<yuhong> For example, netboot and external HDs.
<Kano> and thats your problem, right?
<Kano> you can not use nx, nor you own a mac, so whats your problem
<yuhong> No, but that is why EFI Linux booting should not be abandoned.
<yuhong> I can use NX.
<Kano> yuhong: you boot itanium with efi
<yuhong> It is not my problem.
<Kano> ia64
<yuhong> Correct.
<yuhong> you always boot itanium with EFI,
<yuhong> I heard of problems getting Intel Macs' BIOS emulation to boot from external HDs or a network.
<Kano> thats not your problem,dont care
<yuhong> Not really my problem of course, and indeed my problem is with NX.
<Kano> it si not you can use a kernel with nx enabled, a 64 bit system or you can compile your own kenrel
<yuhong> Xserves does not have BIOS emulation.
<yuhong> No not for me.
<yuhong> But for the average users, it is.
<Kano> you can be sure, that no average users needs that
<yuhong> And Windows enables it seemlessly.
<yuhong> Except that Windows enables it automaticly.
<Kano> yuhong: how long do you use linux?
<Kano> 10 min?
<yuhong> Not really, more than that.
<Kano> so how long
<yuhong> But I read about linux a lot.
<Kano> how long do you use it
<yuhong> I ran a Linux VM on another computer for a while
<Kano> never native?
<yuhong> No, unfortunately, because of disk space.
<Kano> the desktop iso images are live cds, you do not neven need a hd
<yuhong> In any case, Windows enables NX automaticly on processors supporting it.
<Kano> in any case you are too stupid to boot a live cd ;)
<yuhong> I am not.
<Kano> then why didnt you do it
<yuhong> Linux can't, so a PAE kernel is the closest thing.
<yuhong> I prefer to install in a VM.
<Kano> you did not boot a live cd because you need pae?
<yuhong> No.
<Kano> so why not
<Kano> hd space is not needed
<yuhong> That is why the non-PAE kernel must be the default on Live CDs.
<yuhong> But installing to a HD is a different matter.
<Kano> why did you never boot it?
<yuhong> Just easier to install in a VM.
<Kano> usally a standard user wants speed
<Kano> then he wants to play games, 3d games can not be used in a vm
<yuhong> I am not stupid, I am thinking of the average user and comparing it to Windows.
<yuhong> Not always.
<Kano> an average user does not even know about pae but he does know that he wants to use 3d, for compiz, games or whatever
<yuhong> Correct.
<Kano> nobody cares about pae
<yuhong> And Windows enables NX automaticly.
<Kano> but no user cares about
<yuhong> A PAE kernel is the closest thing  for linux.
<yuhong> I agree for the average user, but keep in mind that both Intel and AMD advertised PAE once.
<yuhong> I mean NX.
<Kano> marketing yes
<Kano> amd said it would stop virues, it didnt
<yuhong> Requiring NX for PAE may be a good thing.
<Kano> nothing changed for xp
<Kano> absolutely nothing
<yuhong> No not completely, espricially because Windows XP does not enable NX by default for all programs.
<Kano> how many linux virues do you know
<yuhong> Because of appcompat.
<yuhong> But linux is open source.
<Kano> you know nothing,but you knwo this best
<Kano> sweet dreams
<yuhong> Not true.
<yuhong> Requiring NX for PAE may be a good thing.
<yuhong> Because it finally push transmeta and VIA to add PAE support.
<yuhong> In any case, should there be a PAE kernel in Linux because NX is enabled by default in Windows and NX requires PAE?
<yuhong> I mean ubuntu.
<yuhong> So in the end, will a PAE desktop kernel be available in Ubuntu? Because PAE is required to enable NX.
<pkh> I want to get an updated sierra driver included in the ubuntu kernel.  can someone point me in the right direction for the procedure of dealing with this?
<abogani> pkh: This is a good to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KnowledgeBase
<abogani> pkh: Particularly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide in your case.
<tjaalton> sweet, a new l-r-m for 2.6.24. it needs newer nvidia/fglrx though, AIUI
<pkh> abogani: thanks.  will dive into it.
<pkh> i'm not sure what to do.  I want to get an updated sierra driver into the kernel, but i'm not sure whether I should be working from the ubuntu end or the "linus' tree"?
<dade`> where can i get ubuntu sources for kernel 2.6.22-12 ?
<amitk> dade`: git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git OR apt-get install linux-source
<dade`> no
<dade`> gutsy uses -14 by default
<dade`> i need -12
<dade`> the -14 has bugs i can't afford
<amitk> dade`: Once you get the git tree, you can roll back to whatever version you need using git commands
<dade`> this is more interesting
<dade`> I found this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/2.6.22-12.39
<dade`> to match the -12 image, do i need to apply the .diff.gz patches, or they're applied already ?
<dade`> i guess I have to apply them.
<abogani> dade`: In your shoes i prefer git-archive or git-bisect...
<dade`> yes but i need to learn how to use them, and I just want to enable CONFIG_NO_HZ
<dade`> is someone working on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151016 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151016 in linux-source-2.6.22 "New in 2.6.22-13: system takes a LONG time to resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<zdzichu_> I have similar bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/135083
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135083 in ubuntu "resume from STR is very slow on Thinkpad z61t" [Undecided,New] 
<zdzichu_> with no comments
<lkolbe> Hi! I'm trying to build the ubuntu kernel from the git repository (git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git). following the procedure in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance, fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch does work, but dpkg-buildpackage does not - it complains loudly about files in build/ and .git that it can't represent changes in there.
<lkolbe> e.g., i can't build a source-package directly out of the git-tree
<lkolbe> I know I'm missing something obvious here, I just can't figure out what ...
<rtg_> lkolbe: try 'debuild -b' to see if it complains about missing dependencies.
<lkolbe> hm, thanks. I did install missing dependencies and try to build again now. 
 * lkolbe thinks d'oh
<rtg_> lkolbe: if it still complains then 'make mrproper;git checkout -f;debuild -b'
<lkolbe> okay, thanks rtg_! I'll let you hear if it works out ...
<lkolbe> hm, okay, different problems - I try to use pbuilder for the kernel build, and it tries to make a source-package:
<lkolbe> "dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-source -b ubuntu-gutsy gave error exit status 1", it compains about "newly created empty file"s and 'cannot  represent change to build/scripts/basic/fixdep' and all that
<rtg_> lkolbe: what is your goal ? An installable binary deb or a source deb? "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -I.git -I.gitignore -i'\.git.*'" to build a source package.
<lkolbe> I'm trying to build kernel .debs that I can dupload to our local repository for distribution :)
<lamont> lkolbe: debuild -i.git
<rtg_> lkolbe: to make the build faster, restrict it to one flavour to begin with: 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=generic'
<rtg_> lkolbe: you should also have ccache installed and setup.
<lamont> or what rtg_ said first. :-)
 * lamont shuts up
<rtg_> lamont: dude, I love to hear different ways of doing stuff :) Like rebase v.s. merge. I listened to Randal's talk. I've been having the same argument with BenC.
<lamont> "if you publish your changes for consumption by other than upstream, rebasing is unkind."
<lkolbe> Thanks alot. I'm still waiting for dpkg-buildpackage -S .. to complete. If it works, I shoudl be able to use pbuilder :)
<lamont> I think that summarizes randal's explaination nicely.
 * lamont considers anew actually running pbuilder at least once in his life.
<rtg_> lamont: I happen to agree with him. I have yet to really grok the advantage of Ubuntu rebasing as opposed to merge. 
<rtg_> lkolbe: you're on your own with pbuilder :)
<lamont> rtg_: if it's your tree, then rebasing is love.  it's everyone based on your tree that hates life.
<lamont> so, if you want to win the discussion with BenC, take over pushing ubuntu-hardy, and rebase it, once BenC is doing active development that isn't immediately pushed into the tree.
<lamont> rebasing keeps the gitk mess prettier
<lamont> gitk screws anyone downstream, since commits go *poof*
<rtg_> lamont: all of the kernel devs push to the repo, but once in awhile (supposedly on a schedule now) we sync with Linus.
<lamont> right.  and as long as BenC is pushing to the repo, and not doing devel in a repo based off of ubuntu's repo, he won't understand our pain
<BenC> the basic idea is that rebasing makes it easier for us to move from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24
<lamont> rebasing to 2.6.24 I can certainly see.
<BenC> lamont: I don't manage the main git repo's anymore :P
<lamont> regularly rebasing once we're there is just pain
<lamont> BenC: heh. ok
<rtg_> lamont: perhaps you should be basing your hppa devel off of Linus tree, then reconcile your patches with Ubuntu periodically. We ought to be pretty close most of the time.
<lamont> rtg_: so much for our planning in secret, eh?
 * BenC rains on the parade
<lamont> rtg_: actually, my ubuntu-hppa tree isn't that active at all.
<lamont> it's more what I've run into elsewhere.
<rtg_> lamont: hell, I'm trying to get into this open source jive. Most of my career has been developing in the dark.
<lamont> and then there's the challenges when hppa has a needed fix that isn't in the main repo, and is having challenges getting in because of a checkpoint-freeze..  those can be painful, and yet I understand the reasons for the lamont-pain-causing reluctance.
<lamont> it hurts me when I have to tell myself "no".
<rtg_> lamont: so how many hppa users are there? As many as there are ia64 users ?
<lamont> less.
<rtg_> At last count I think there were 4 ia64 users.
<lamont> there exists a small possibility that we don't fit on one hand anymore. :0)
<lamont> ia64 desktop? sounds about right. ia64 server? more
<rtg_> I think the xen community has a hard time, and there are a bunch more users there.
<lamont> hppa?  lets see... me, jbailey, (did we get BenC hardware?), t-bone, and probably a couple more
<rtg_> though it will get easier as more ofit is pulled into mainline kernel.
<lamont> yeah.  and most of the hppa stuff is pushed into mainline quickly, so we really don't have much pain.
<lamont> kyle for the win
<rtg_> lamont: do you think jeff actually moved his to mt view?
<BenC> lamont: I haven't received anything lately...my ia64 is dead, and the a500 hasn't booted a recent kernel since edgy
<BenC> gutsy might work, but I haven't tested it
<lamont> rtg_: he got new hppa gear in mtview... ggg is there, and all is lover.
<lamont> BenC: I need to poke our guy to get me the ia64 box so I can install it
<rtg_> BenC: maybe we should slice the ia64 baggage out of the kernel if there is no serious maintenance effort.
<lamont> BenC: would you like a J6K?  (same rack space as an A500, no MP interface, but it can run 32- or 64- bit kernels)
<lamont> oh, and gutsy is a little unstable on SMP A500, hence the ugly 2.6.22 hppa64 config
<BenC> lamont: yeah, that would be nice
<BenC> rtg_: only baggage there is some config files...not much overhead in that
 * lamont makes a note to pester the nice admin guy to schlep the box to his cube
<lamont> rtg_: there is pretty serious ia64 maint effort. just not many users...
<lamont> and BenC should have working ia64 gear before new years, modulo UPS love.
<lamont> (the freight company, not the backup power)
<lamont> hrm.. time to get ready and go to the office for a 9AM meeting
<rtg_> lamont: they seem to have a hard time finding his house.
<lamont> mebbe I should give them lat-longs?
<lamont> anyway, gone.
<zul> hey
<lkolbe> yippie - dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -I.git -I.gitignore -i'(\.git.*|build.*)' finally builds the source-package. Now on to pbuilder. ... :)
<rtg_> zul: speaking of xen...
<zul> rtg_
<zul> where? 
<rtg_> zul: it just came up in the discussion of rebase vs merge. 
<zul> rtg_: ah yes i was reading the backscroll redhat is doing alot of it now for 2.6.24 so we can use dom0 with xen paravirt-ops
<rtg_> zul: do you think you will still need a custom flavour for xen?
<zul> yep
<zul> rtg_: fyi http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/XenPvops
<rtg_> zul: huh. looks like a lot of work left.
<zul> yep
<humbolto> How well is the the ubuntu kernel patched for xen? Would you recommend it for a production environment?
<zul> depends but you would be safer using the kernel from xensource
<humbolto> have not seen any kernels there.
<FlashBiker> hello everyone
<FlashBiker> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 5520G
<FlashBiker> my nvidia sata controller doesn`t seem to be recognised
<FlashBiker> anyone alive in here?
<FlashBiker> anyone alive in here?
<reynaldo_> FlashBiker: what kernel version are you trying to boot with and what are the details of your specific sata controller?
<FlashBiker> 2.6.20
<FlashBiker> reynaldo: i`m using 2.6.20-15-generic
<reynaldo> FlashBiker: do you think you can try to boot with gutsy (2.6.22(?)) and see if the problem is still present ?
<FlashBiker> yes it still persists
<FlashBiker> but i was told that...
<FlashBiker> in the modules.pcimap... there is no entry refering to my device
<FlashBiker> this is my device
<FlashBiker> PCI bridge: sVIDIA Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)
<FlashBiker> oir if i do lspci -n
<FlashBiker> 00.00.0 0500: 10de:0547 (rev a2)
<FlashBiker> this is the first entry in modules.pcimap
<zul> try booting with all_generic_ide
<FlashBiker> now?
<FlashBiker> how?
<zul> try googling for all_generic_ide
<reynaldo> FlashBiker: sorry I didn't managage to help you further, I was looking to see if there where reported bugs against your kernel version and the specific controller you have but all I found was a claimed to be fixed bug against a similard card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/145005
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145005 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] kernel 2.6.22-12 doesn't boot with nVidia MCP65 SATA Controller pci id [10de:045d]" [High,Fix released] 
<FlashBiker> ubotu: so there is no kernel that supports my hardware?
<reynaldo> FlashBiker: do what zul said, and yes, there seems to be no specific support for your card
<reynaldo> alltough that doesnt mean you cant use it
<FlashBiker> i`m trying it now
<cr3> in /proc/modules, I noticed that some lines end with (P). I thought that each line in /proc/modules consisted of the columns: name, size, instances, dependencies, state and offset. so, what's that final (P) column?
<FlashBiker> it seems to have done something...
<FlashBiker> but now my xservers is having some buggs
 * reynaldo just relized ubotu passed the turing test :-)
<reynaldo> rel/real
<reynaldo> be back in half an hour
<BenC> amitk__, rtg_: ping
<amitk__> pong
<rtg_> BenC: yo
<BenC> I'm late as usual, but this should be quick
<BenC> cr3: ping
<cr3> BenC: pong
<BenC> zul, mjg59`: ping
 * BenC rounds up the gang
<zul> BenC: yo
<BenC> This is just going to be a quick kernel meeting to supplement the lack of #ubuntu-meeting/fridge being scheduled like it needs to be
<BenC> Agenda is simple: 1) Go over current state of hardy kernel. 2) cr3 to discuss cert process and kernel team, 3) Open floor for questions/comments
<rtg_> BenC: 1) We are behind the eight ball. Linus has released -rc5
<BenC> So the basic idea right now is that linux 2.6.24 and accompanying lum/lrm has been uploaded
<BenC> rtg_: I'm more concerned with everything compiling than staying close in sync with Linus, ATM
<BenC> lots of things are in dep-wait right now, so I'm not sure what the real state is
<BenC> The objective is to get all this sorted out by the end of  the week, so we can have a 2.6.24 based Alpha 2 on the 20th
<BenC> Any questions about this simple plan? :)
<zul> not here
<rtg_> I guess the one core-dev we have on the kernel team is gonna be busy.
<zul> er we have 3 core-devs
<BenC> only one that will be doing linux-2.6.24 source uploads
<BenC> Ok
<BenC> cr3: you have the floor
<cr3> I would like to announce that the hwtest framework, which is used as the basis for hardware certification and server enablement, now supports automated tests.
<cr3> I would also like to inform you guys that steve george has suggested that the support department should start solving cases by also creating a script to reproduce the problem encountered.
<cr3> this script could then be added to hwtest to make sure the problem doesn't occur again
<BenC> cr3: is there an API for these scripts, or are they just generic types...and are they run as root?
<cr3> the purpose of sharing all this information is that the same concept could apply to the kernel team: if you encounter a problem which is easily scriptable in something runnable from the command-line, I could add it to hwtest very easily
<BenC> cr3: and how do we get feedback from these scripts?
<cr3> BenC: the simplest way is to just write a script callable from the command line which returns 0 on success and non-0 on failure and, yes, this is run as root.
<cr3> BenC: currently, certification.canonical.com. the fact this is a private website is a concern shared by myself and other team members, such as liw who works on desktop testing.
<BenC> cr3: it's a good start, thanks for the framework. We'll have to see if we can hash out how to make this useful for our engineering efforts
<cr3> BenC: from lack of a more suitable alternative, we agreed to use this private website and improve it with the experience we will gain during hardy. this experience could then be reused by the launchpad team when developing their hardware database website or some other testing site if necessary.
<cr3> BenC: do you have somekind of setup for running tests for hardware vendors?
<BenC> cr3: we only do manual testing
<BenC> boot, install, try out all the hardware
<rtg_> cr3: some of this stuff is hard to automate, like audio.
<cr3> rtg_: I also have manual tests for audio and video, which you could reuse.
<rtg_> cr3: cool.
<cr3> so, I mentionned how scripts written by the kernel team could be useful to me when performing my own test runs. could the suite be useful to the kernel team as well?
<BenC> cr3: is this hardware testing, or basic OS testing?
<rtg_> cr3: perhaps in cases where we are trying to reproduce a bug.
<cr3> by the way, I don't want this script writing to incur more overhead than the gains you would have, so we could start by just emailing me scripts you might write on the corner of the table
<cr3> BenC: hardware testing, but there will be some OS testing done by other teams
<cr3> BenC: err, when you say "hardware testing", do you mean like checking that there are badblocks or checking compatibility of Ubuntu with the hardware?
<BenC> cr3: we're only interesting in spending our time on hardware testing
<BenC> cr3: compatibility, and functionality
<BenC> *interested
<cr3> right, that's what I'm concentrating on as well. I have recently added a feature which relates tests with specific devices. so, I should eventually be able to generate a view where you see all devices on a machine and the number of tests passed/failed for each device
<cr3> the relations are expressed with simple boolean expressions: 'net.80203' in info.capabilities
<BenC> excellent
<cr3> or: 'fpu' in cpuinfo.flags and cpuinfo.vendor_id == 'GenuineIntel'
<BenC> cr3: Could you provide me an email with more detail on this framework?
<cr3> BenC: sure, I have a bug to document the framework some more. mind if I fix this bug and then email you the corresponding documentation?
<BenC> cr3: sounds good
<BenC> I'll toss the info on kernel-team@ and see if we can get some discussion and ideas
<cr3> maybe this darn project should have a website with a mailing list at some point
<BenC> cr3: thanks for your time
<cr3> BenC: thanks for the audience, we'll keep in touch
<BenC> Any topics people want to bring up now?
<zul> nope
<BenC> Ok, then this meeting is adjourned :)
<BenC> thanks everyone
<lamont> BenC: so, given 2ea 73 GB drives, you want raid1?
<lamont> or two drives?
<BenC> lamont: raid1
<lamont> ok.  /me finally found the machine that the nice man schlepped over several days ago
<soren> mjg59`: rtg_ and I are interested why you think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/139453 is a kernel issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139453 in usplash "colors are left on the screen after blanking with usplash enabled" [High,Triaged] 
<lamont> soren: sounds, uh, colorful. :-)
<soren> doh..
<soren> :)
<zul> BenC: has anyone considered going through sourceforge and looking for drivers compared to feature requests on launchpad?
<BenC> zul: no, are you volunteering? :)
<BenC> stability is a major issue when taking in drivers like that
<zul> sure i have time
<mjg59`> soren: The kernel's responsible for blanking the screen on the console. If it's not doing so, that sounds like a kernel bug.
<soren> mjg59`: Um... Yes, I suppose it's as simple as that :) I just kind of hoped you'd have a bit more of an idea.
<mjg59`> Ah, no. I never got beyond that :)
<soren> Ok. :)
<reynaldo> BenC: you around ?
<BenC> reynaldo: yeah
<reynaldo> Hi Ben, I'd like you to mentor me for the device manager work on launchpad
<reynaldo> but I'm unsure what the procces to atain that entitles
<reynaldo> i'm talking about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeviceManagerSpec
<reynaldo> its the only 'mentoring available' item in the ubuntu-kernel group
<reynaldo> hope you can understand what I'm saying, I'm not a native speaker
<BenC> reynaldo: basically, just get to work on it :)
<BenC> reynaldo: if you have any questions, feel free to email me
<reynaldo> Yeah, Id like to know if I can trust the blueprint contents to be rigth
<reynaldo> they suggest this to be moved, in the 'work with the gnome dudes intead' sence
<reynaldo> the basic idea was to for hal-device-manager
<reynaldo> fork
<reynaldo> now it seems is just a matter of helping gnome-device-manager's upstream development. that's what got me confused
<reynaldo> I'm more of an 'invent all the wheels again, as long as all other wheels are square' kind of guy :)
<BenC> reynaldo: actually, there's some discussion outside of the spec, with some other developers working to do the same thing
<BenC> reynaldo: email me, and I'll get you in contact with them
<reynaldo> BenC, done, thanks for your time. hope to be of some help :-)
<reynaldo> back in an hour
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-12
<dade`> how can i revert to a specific version using git commands ?
<Mithrandir> git checkout $id?
<dade`> Mithrandir: $id is just the rev number ?
<Mithrandir> the sha1, yes
<dade`> i need to revert to 2.6.22-12.NN
<Mithrandir> or, do you mean to revert as in remove the commits or as in make your working directory reflect a particular commit?
<dade`> i don't understand the difference
<dade`> I need that kernel source that's no more in gutsy 'cause now there is -14 version
<dade`> so i've been told to use git to roll back to that source
<dade`> i guess i have to reflect a particular commit
<Mithrandir> find the tag with git tag -l and do a git checkout on that 
<mcnster> anyone awake?
<ppum> hey guys, just wanted to ask when the linux-restricted-modules 2.6.24 will be out ?
<tjaalton> ppum: since yesterday
<ppum> allready in the package list ?
<tjaalton> built only on sparc
<chuck> l
<zul> hah hah...i just called bylaw enforcement on our neighbors because they didnt park the car in the laneway when the snowplow came
<rtg_> reynaldo: I don't have a registered nick. I did get your email. I'm kind of buried right now.
<reynaldo> rtg_: glad to know that, sorry. I just wanted to be sure.
<reynaldo> BenC: Hi, maybe I'm wrong but yesterday I somewhat understood you'd give me some advice/hints on where the ongoing discussion about the device managaer is taking place?
<BenC> reynaldo: yes, and I apologize for not getting back to you
<BenC> reynaldo: very busy before holiday break, but I will get the ball rolling
<reynaldo> no, not a problem, you must be bussy, everyone is
<rtg_> BenC: are we going to carry ipw3945 into Hardy? I advocate that we drop it. Intel seems to be supporting iwl3945 whole hog.
<reynaldo> BenC: I'd appreciate that, thanks, I will do my best to make the time you spent worth it
<BenC> rtg_: that's my vote too
<rtg_> BenC: its gone...
<BenC> rtg_: may it rest in peace
<reynaldo> oh, I got one of those cards in my laptop.
<rtg_> iw3945 is supported in mainline kernel now.
<rtg_> s/iw3945/iwl3945/
<reynaldo> one less notinhouse module to take care off :-) congrats guys.
<reynaldo> oh, and the fcc binary daemon need died too :) amazing.
<reynaldo> maybe this one even works! -yay
<reynaldo> brb
<Kano> BenC: when do you sync to rc5?
<rtg_> Kano: I've started an -rc5 branch, but its not yet pushed. I'll get it updated in a day or so. Dunno about aufs vs unionfs. You'll have to ask pkl about it tomorrow when he is back.
<Kano> ok
<Kano> with 2.6.24-1 i had dma off for me dvd drive, it was always on before...
<Kano> nvidia ide driver, why not the new pata one?
<Kano> how about adding a target without old ide active
<Kano> on 64 bit, initramfs is unable to load fbcon/vesafb
<Kano> when vga=791 specified. should be done in the framebuffer init-top script but it is not working
<Kano> fb did not work on gutsy 64 bit too
<rtg_> Kano: you have the wherewithal to figure out how to fix some of these problems. develop a patch and send it to the kernel-team mailing list.
<Kano> most easy way: use =Y instaed M
<Kano> for those
<rtg_> lamont: are you a kernel-team mailing list moderator?
<Kano> rtg_: maybe you would not need to patch the kernel when you would use AUFS=Y
<rtg_> Kano: I'm not going to make the decision. That is Phillip's area of expertise.
<lamont> rtg_: one of them
<lamont> rtg_: why, you wanna be too?
<rtg_> lamont: can you add me? 
<lamont> rtg_: I'll mail you the moderator password in a bit... getting ready for a meeting now
<rtg_> lamont: thanks.
<rtg_> BenC: I built powerpc64-smp for -rc5 and did not see the section issue.  I think we can ignore the FTBS until I get the -rc5 upload done.
<BenC> rtg_: any chance we can get it, and lum/lrm done by Friday with a -2 ABI?
<rtg_> BenC: I think so.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-13
 * lamont pokes rtg_ 
<Meserias> hi
<Meserias> can someone help me with install Verlihub plugins instalations ?
<seb129> hi
<seb129> I've issue with dapper being very slow to boot on a recent enough computer (PIV 2.4GHz), each boot line is taking some seconds, everything is very slow from the initramfs first line to the distro use
<seb129> debian does the same on the box, windows works correctly
<seb129> does anybody has an idea on any workaround or something I could try to get it working? Using acpi=off or noapic options make no difference
<mjg59> seb129: How much RAM?
<seb129> 512
<mjg59> Hm.
<mjg59> Sorry, no idea in that case
<seb129> that's slow from the start of the boot
<seb129> "checking if image is initramfs" takes over 10s for example
<seb129> when booting in debug mode from the grub entry the load is around 2.5 after the boot
<seb129> and that's standard command line mode without anything special running
<maks_> seb128: you are not seb129 ?
<seb128> maks_: I'm back to my desktop
<seb128> but yes that was me
<maks_> ok i've once seen that
<seb128> connecting from somewhere else
<seb128> ah?
<maks_> it was due to non matching ram
<seb128> non matching?
<maks_> stock kernel or debian kernel but shouldn't matter
<maks_> seb128: yes 2 modules that were from different type
<maks_> put one out and everything was fine
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> will try that
<maks_> seb128: i rember top giving an incredible 0.2 load on that box
<seb128> what is weird is that windows is running normally on the box, shouldn't this sort of issue impact on any OS installed?
<maks_> :)
<maks_> afair that box worked fine on 2.4
<maks_> but any 2.6 would be trouble
<seb128> ok, thanks for the hint
<wip> hi people
<wip> i have a issue with the RT kernel
<wip> madwifi cannot compile
<wip> the option of the kernel for the wireless is not setup correctly
<wip> no problem with the generic kernel
<wip> what's next? how long it will take to release a new RT with this option enable?
 * amitk points at abogani for -rt work, but he is not online
<_MMA_> wip: I believe theis is a known bug. Im looking now.
<_MMA_> *this
<wip> _MMA_: oh no. i really don't want to compile my kernel
<wip> _MMA_: when i was young and so motivated i was compiling every week :)
<pitti> hi guys
 * _MMA_ waves.
<amitk> hi pitti
<pitti> BenC: how difficult would it be to add a kernel patch that disables ptrace()/LD_PRELOAD if a particular bit in the executable's ELF header is set? (i. e. what the kernel automatically does for set{g,u}id binaries)
<pitti> hey amitk
<pitti> BenC: calling prctrl(SET_DUMPABLE, 0) from within the app doesn't work, because it's a race condition
<BenC> pitti: does this patch exist, or will we need to write it?
<pitti> BenC: I don't know of an existing patch
<henrix> wip: it seems that this is reported on Bug #130665
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130665 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "madwifi fails to load: ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130665
<pitti> BenC: I'm not saying that we need to write it, just asking how much effort that would take
<BenC> pitti: and is this elf header bit defined somewhere, or are we making something up that may end up conflicting elsewhere?
<pitti> BenC: that needs to be defined with upstream, etc.
<pitti> BenC: right, we shouldn't make up something ubuntu specific; but let's just pretend we would have a defined field
<wip> henrix: since i installed gutsy, the rt package did not updated once. is there a time frame for releasing the rt-kernel?
<wip> henrix: it's just a matter of enabling wireless option in the kernel
<_MMA_> wip: abogani will be the guy to talk to. He might be back on later.
<henrix> wip: the bug report refers that you just need to built madwifi modules yourself. no kernel recompilation. about new release... don't know. you need to ask abogani
 * wip noted
<wip> henrix: weird, the compilation on RT failed, saying that the kernel doesn't have the wireless options enable
<wip> henrix: no problem on generic kernel
<henrix> wip: sorry, I can not help you further :( your sure you have the latest linux rt image?
<henrix> wip: 2.6.22.14.21, I believe...
<pitti> BenC: according to elf(5) there is a field uint32 e_flags which could be used for that (no defined flags so far)
<pitti> BenC: that should be discussed upstream
<wip> henrix: yes. the message when compiling madwifi in RT is: Please enable wireless extensions.
<BenC> pitti: ok, sounds easy at first glance
<pitti> BenC: I just wonder how much code it would take to call the same dumpable protection that's used for suid binaries for ones with that flag
<wip> henrix: v14+ required, v17+ recommended; option CONFIG_NET_RADIO (kernel 2.6.22 and later: CONFIG_WLAN_80211)
<pitti> BenC: is lkml free to post for anyone, or do I need to subscribe?
<BenC> pitti: it's wide open
<pitti> BenC: cool, thanks; I'll give it a shot then
<maks_> pitti http://vger.kernel.org/majordomo-taboos.txt
<maks_> :)
<pitti> heh
<henrix> wip: hmm... I just checked and -rt kernel does have CONFIG_WLAN_80211 configured as a module
<wip> henrix: thanks for taking the time
<henrix> wip: sorry for not being that useful :(
<wip> henrix: do you have 1 min to check other requirements
<henrix> wip: correction: it has CONFIG_WLAN_80211 built-in, not as a module
<wip> henrix: i guess it's okay, cause: No module versioning support - option CONFIG_MODVERSIONS
<wip> henrix: Wireless Extensions support in kernel
<wip> henrix: can you check for thoses:
<wip> henrix: option CONFIG_SYSCTL
<wip> henrix: option CONFIG_CRYPTO
<pitti> BenC: ok to CC: you?
<wip> henrix: option CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC
<wip> henrix: option CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES
<wip> henrix: many things... sorry
<henrix> wip: if you have the -rt image installed, you can just grep your file /boot/config-2.6.22-14-rt ;)
<BenC> pitti: yes, please
<wip> henrix: excellent thanks!
<henrix> wip: CONFIG_SYSCTL=y; CONFIG_CRYPTO=y; CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y; CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m
<henrix> wip: np
<pitti> BenC: sent
<zul> guys i should have a 2.6.24 kernel for xen by midweek next week
<zul> for i386 at least
<rtg_> zul: I just pushed the -rc5 rebase
<zul> yep working on rc5 as a base
<wip> henrix, _MMA_: problem fixed! i had to use the very last svn version
<wip> it compile fine and the wireless is now fully working
<_MMA_> wip: I see. Thanx for the FYI.
<henrix> wip: great ;)
<wip> thanks to you for working on ubuntu RT kernel
<wip> we need it
<reynaldo> yay! full size decoding with the OLPC's XO -> http://dev.laptop.org/~rverdejo/video_samples/MPlayerFullSize01_mpeg41000_mp2128_622x520.avi
<reynaldo> totally unrelated but though some of you might be interested
<reynaldo> if not, sorry.
<reynaldo> the excitement of the moment
<reynaldo> :)
<Kano> CPU[AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ clocked at 1000.000 Mhz]  Kernel[Linux 2.6.24-2-generic i686]  Up[-2min-]  Mem[-162.9/2027.1MB-]  HDD[-800GB(90%used)-]  Procs[-140-]  Client[Konversation 1.0.1]
<Kano> /dev/hdc:
<Kano>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Kano> my dvd drive has still dma off with that kernel
<Kano> could you use the pata drivers instead
<Kano> nvidia chipset
<zenrox> ok i have a quick question
<zenrox> i built a kernel out of the hardy's git repo
<zenrox> built just fine
<zenrox> installed fine
<zenrox> but when i boot up i cant get it to reconize the nvidia module i built agenst it
<zenrox> am i missing something
<Kano> i guess teh restricted modules are making problems
<zenrox> never made the restricted modules
<zenrox> but made the linux-ubuntu-modules
<Kano> well i would uninstall everything with restricted, i hate that package ;)
<zenrox> i agree
<zenrox> but i built the nvidia sepratly
<zenrox> tried modprobing it and i get error inserting module
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-14
<zenrox> so its just the restricted modules that are installed in the other kernel 
<zenrox> ??
<Kano> well the lrm manager has some stupid sideeffekts
<infinity> BenC: Alive, perchance?
<yuhong> In fairness however, Windows have a mode where NX is enabled for all apps.
<yuhong> That may catch some buffer overflows
<yuhong> http://blogs.authentium.com/virusblog/?p=156
<yuhong> Unfortuately, it is not set that way by default because of appcompat issues.
<yuhong> Also there is another reason to enable PAE. More than 4G of RAM requires PAE.
<yuhong> Though using a x86-64 kernel is better if you can, with only 4G of RAM, PAE should suffice to access the part that is over the 4G physical address space boundary.
<yuhong> But that is secondary, the primary reason is NX.
<yuhong> And yes, there are processors that support NX and PAE that does not support x64.
<yuhong> Most of them have less than 4G through, so the primary reason is NX.
<yuhong> To enable PAE, that is.
<yuhong> Solaris have a runtime option to enable PAE, so it have NX enabled by default.
<reynaldo> mornings all.
<lool> Hi folks
<lool> exmap is currently broken in Ubuntu but works fine in Debian; it seems to be dying when parsing /proc/*/maps; should I be aware of a major difference between the kernels which my eyes can't detect?
<lool> The parsing chokes on the getty processes which are launched by upstart instead of init
<reynaldo> oh.
<lamont> BenC: wondering... you care if you have to do your own installs?
<somerville32> There is a bug in the linux kernel that prevents xfce4-battery-plugin from compiling and I'd like to have this merge done for the next alpha because it contains important patches we'd like tested. Basically, apm_event{,info}_t are userspace types but they got hidden behind #ifdef __KERNEL__ by mistake in commit ee8e7cfe9d330d6f1ce0b9b1620d6df5d9cf6b70
<somerville32> I was wondering if the kernel team would be willing to apply the very non-invasive patch to correct this issue in the mean time since xfce4-battery-plugin isn't the only package FTBFS because of this.
<maks_> is upstream notified?
<somerville32> There is a thread on fa.linux.kernel
<somerville32> Andrew Morton commented on it on the 12th
<rtg_> somerville32: this is in apm_bios.h ?
<somerville32> rtg_, yup
<rtg_> somerville32: those 2 lines just need to be moved above '#ifdef __KERNEL__' ?
<somerville32> Correct
<rtg_> do you think it will happen upstream during the 2.6.24-rc window?
<somerville32> There is nothing to indicate to me that it will but I have no metric for answering that question.
<rtg_> somerville32: develop a patch and send it to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com so I don't forget it.
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Should I file a bug too?
<rtg_> nah, seems trivial enough. especially during the development cycle.
<somerville32> How long do you think this will take. I'd really like to be able to include xfce4-battery-plugin in Alpha 2
<rtg_> somerville32: I'll have it in before then. probably Monday.
<somerville32> ok, thanks
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> e-mail sent
<_MMA_> somerville32: Forget a subject there? ;)
<somerville32> : (
<somerville32> Now I feel like a loser.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-15
<wolf> http://wolfgang-city.myminicity.com/tra
<mekius> Hey, got forwarded here.  Was wondering if anyone knew if pata_via was going to be put back into the stock Ubuntu kernel in the near future?
<mekius> OEM using VIA and no driver is being loaded for the IDE controller.  Manually loading ide-generic in the live environment brings it to life, but since it doesn't load at startup I would think we'd have issues booting the installed system
<mekius> I would think the pata_via driver would provide better support in the long term and also hopefully load at boot.
<blizzow> How should I go about patching and recompiling a single driver/kernel module?  Specifically the cx88-alsa module.  I already installed the linux-source package and patched the /usr/src/linux-source-`uname -r`/drivers/media/video/cx88-alsa.c file.
<hanishkvc> in make menuconfig select the corresponding module and then do a make modules and copy the module to /lib/modules/<kernel-version>. There could be a shorter way of doing this with the kbuild system in 2.6, but you will have to dig that up from the net or maybe README in the kernel source
<blizzow> hanishkvc: should I make mrproper and make clean before doing this?
<blizzow> If I get "insmod: error inserting '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-alsa.ko': -1 Invalid module format"
<blizzow> What should I do?
<hanishkvc> Idealy you should select the same config parameters for the kernel source as what is running on your machine
<hanishkvc> Also are you sure the module source is not missing something
<blizzow> I don't think so, but I'm trying again to see what happens.
<hanishkvc> Also try building the kernel from the source before building the module, it might be depending on some dynamically generated header file indirectly
<hanishkvc> But as I told when building the kernel use the same config as used by the distro (if you are using distro's default kernel)
<hanishkvc> If this doesn't help, then go back to the original cx88-alsa.c (i.e revert back the patch) and build that and see if the module builds (a) if yes, then look at the patch you are applying and see what it might be messing up (b) if No, then something wrong in the compiling/process used for building
<hanishkvc> Above when I told if the module builds I meant if module loads
<blizzow> It takes forever to compile all the modules in the ubuntu kernel so I'm going to go get some coffee.
<blizzow> ;)
<hanishkvc> Am going to bed, If I am not wrong compiling the kernel (bzimage) with running kernels config and then compiling the module should mostly fix your problem
<hanishkvc> Good luck.
<hanishkvc> Also maybe going into the directory where the driver/module is in the source and then doing a make modules may save you from having to sit throu all the modules compiling
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-16
<imbrandon> zul: ping, where in git did you stick that fatx fs patch ?
<DanaG> Might somebody here be able to help me with my system responsiveness under 2.6.24?
<DanaG> I usually run two instances of Folding@Home, reniced to +19 and SCHED_IDLEPRIO -- yet, they seem to make the system EXTREMELY bogged down.
<DanaG> If I leave folding@home running, then typing becomes so severely laggy it's almost impossible to type anything correctly.  I mean, it takes up to half a second for a letter to show up.
<DanaG> How do I fix this "completely fair scheduler" to actually respect my nice levels and not choke the system?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-08
<glick> excuse me im trying to go through each process in the system and write some information about them into a prof file using the seq_file interface
<glick> but i have some questions about the seq_file interfeace
<glick> interface
<glick> firstly i wonder if i should use the seq_file interface or the simpler proc_fs interface
<glick> but im concerned about systems that may be running many many processes so that the file may excede one page
<glick> which method should i use?
<glick> the proc_fs method seems straightforward
<glick> but the seq_file method seems more robust
<glick> to write some data to a profile
<glick> proc file
<maco> if i need to get the kernel's source package so i can test cherry-picking a patch from upstream, which source package is that? "apt-get source linux" isn't it.
<glick> whts the size of a linux kernel page on a 32 bit machine?
<andersk> 4 KiB. 
<glick> and whats the max number or processes on a linux machine?
<glick> running
<glick> 32 bits
<maco> nvm, i found it
<andersk> 32768, I think. 
<glick> how can i use seq_file to iterate through a list
<glick> the seq_file interface
<glick> it seems like it only works on iterable items, 
<glick> but processes are maintained in a linked list
<glick> so i cant really use position
<glick> hey, how can i temporarily lock the task list so that tasks can;t be added or removed?
<glick> hey how can i iterate through a process' open file descriptors?
<NCommander> glick, lsof | grep *process name*
<glick> NCommander, no i mean from a task_struct in a kernel module
<glick> excuse me
<glick> can someone t
<glick> hey i just did make mrproper in my kernel tree now when i try to build it it says debian/rules: No such file or directory
<Zhenech> mh, does Ubuntu still support Sparc64?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-09
<CarlFK> when streaming from a dv cam, I get this about every 10 min: Dec  8 18:31:25 dv67 kernel: [ 6749.150293] ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0800460103519b8a]
<CarlFK> and I have to un/replug the firewire cable 
<CarlFK> I get the same thing on hardy/2.6.24 to jaunty 2..6.27
<juliux> hi
<juliux> is it right that intrepid does not has the hdaps_ec module?
<juliux> hardy had the hdaps_ec module
<soren> juliux: There's one called "hdaps" now with the exact same description.
<soren> amitk: You haven't by any chance gotten Ubuntu running on an NSLU2, have you?
<juliux> soren: if i try to load hdaps i got FATAL: Error inserting hdaps (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hdaps.ko): Invalid argument
<soren> juliux: Anything in dmesG?
<juliux> soren:  hdaps: `3' invalid for parameter `invert'
<juliux> soren: it is a thinkpad x41 tablet
<soren> juliux: Odd. Do you pass any options to modprobe from /etc/modprobe.d/<something> ?
<soren> juliux: At any rate, just try "modprobe hdpas invert=0"
<soren> (it's a bool, so 3 is nonsense)
<NCommander> soren, it works, at least the userland, I dunno about the kernel itself
<juliux> soren: i only add some modules to /etc/modules but i don't set any options for hdaps
<juliux> soren: modprobe hdaps invert=0 is also not working
<soren> NCommander: yeah, I know. It's the kernel and ethernet driver I'm interested in :)
<NCommander> I have my board here at UDS
<NCommander> soren, want to try it?
<soren> NCommander: "board" == nslu2?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> If someone has a sodering iron, I'd even be willing to add a serial console to it
 * NCommander does have bootloader access
<soren> I think I've built a firmware image for one of those things once, so we should actually be able to do without it.
<soren> I'm afraid I have enough out-of-session projects I need to do already, I'm afraid.
<NCommander> I don't really mine reflashing it (I have qemu arm running acceptably now, so if it bricks, its not a huge lose)
<soren> juliux:    /win 15
<soren> Whoops
<Nafallo> /go ftw :-)
<soren> juliux: I can't help debug "not working" :)
<maxb> Would anyone happen to know if there's started work on a linux-backports-modules-2.6.27 containing a later version of compat-wireless, in SCM or a PPA anywhere?
<rtg> maxb: the git repo builds, but I haven't package it yet. 
<rtg> git:/kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lbm.git
<maxb> Oh, excellent. I didn't fancy trying to update MUNGE-CW if someone had already done it :-)
<maxb> OOI, does lbm ship duplicates of the iwlwifi firmware that's in linux-firmware for a reason?
<maxb> (Because sometimes they won't be duplicates and it's easier to keep the packaging the same, perhaps?)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-10
<twb> What is this "volatile" ramdisk and why do they keep stacking up every time the kernel is upgraded?
<crimsun> twb: l-r-m installed for the different kernel versions?
<twb> What is an l-r-m?
<crimsun> linux-restricted-modules
<twb> Oh ow.  That's just bloody typical.
<twb> nvidia and friends are causing problems for me even though I don't buy their hardware
<slangasek> gobby document open: grub2-by-default
 * lamont grumbles about the latest kernel update making it so that hardy installs fail
<lamont> since the kernel IS UNINSTALLABLE
<infinity> lamont: Hrm?
<lamont> infinity: the installer drops hardy+updates+(ahem, ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security - oops) into sources.list, and then attempts to install linux-hppa32, which fails because linux-image-hppa32 ($version) is uninstallable)
<lamont> of course, palo-installer also face-plants when root is on RAID.  but that's hppa-team's issue to solve
<Nafallo> i.e. lamonts ;-)
<mathiaz> smb_tp: hi - yesterday we talked about openvz kernels. Is there a wiki page that explains how to do that?
<smb_tp> mathiaz, Not specifically for openvz kernels, but in the end this comes down to have a own kernel tree and build that. This is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild and the page linked from there.
<mathiaz> smb_tp: great - thanks.
<mathiaz> smb_tp: is there a wiki page that explains how to use a PPA to publish custom kernels?
<smb_tp> mathiaz, I don't think there is specifically. It works just like normal package. Or do you see a specific problem?
<mathiaz> smb_tp: oh no. Just having a document to outline how to do this may help.
<smb_tp> mathiaz, Possibly this helps: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart. What do you think? That was my start for it
<tjaalton> the hardy server kernel seems to stop old processes once it gets up to a 1000. is there a configuration option to change that or does it not scale beyond 1000 processes?+
<tjaalton> I'm testing a server to replace a tru64 box which currently has ~7000 user processes, and it seems that OOTB the hardy kernel doesn't scale too well
<tjaalton> hmm, actually I think the problem here is that the user process limit is hit :)
<TheMuso> /c/c
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-11
<andersk> Would anyone be willing to look at this one-line patch to the kernel postinst?  LP bug #296925. 
<andersk> I guess there's no bot here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/296925 linux-image postinst script ignores warn_reboot in /etc/kernel-img.conf 
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> I wonder whether I can abuse SIGCHLD to do what I want
<Keybuk> before reparenting a process to init, have the kernel send init SIGCHLD
<Keybuk> stick CLD_ADOPTED in si_code
<Keybuk> then stick the *old* ppid in si_status
<recon69> hi all, my ubuntu 8.04 is having kernel crashes caused by secured network traffic (i think) , wonder if anyone else is experiencing this and what i should do to try track down the problem.
<recon61> lol, second panic in 1 hour 
<lamont> "secured network traffic"?
<Nafallo> lamont: sounds like ssh :-)
<lamont> heh
<lamont> without the actual panic message, it's not like anyone can give him any assistance... then again, since he's not here, well, whatever
<pgraner> apw: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<Keybuk> well, shit on me! it booted!
<Nafallo> ehrm. I rather not!
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-12
<tjaalton> any ETA for -rc8? the current kernel disables IRQ#16 before too long, making the graphics really slow
<tjaalton> so I'd like to test if it's fixed in rc8
<rtg> tjaalton:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~rtg/2.6.28-3.4
<rtg> tjaalton: I'm boot testing and am close to uploading.
<tjaalton> rtg: excellent, will try right away
<tjaalton> rtg: feels better, before it seems as if any acpi-event triggered it
<tjaalton> *seemed
<rtg> cool
<Kano> hi! did anybody ever try nfs-kernel-server with 2.6.28?
<Kano> i installed jaunty, did a dist-upgrade and it even fails with nfs-common when 2.6.28 is running
<Kano> nobody tried?
<Kano> nfs-kernel-server is the package
<cking> Kano: I'm not sure if anyone has tried this yet 
<Kano> well i reported it weeks ago
<cking> Kano: have you filed a bug report on this?
<Kano> i do not use u normally, i test only the kernel
<Kano> therefore i asked serveral times that somebody should test it
<cking> Kano: Ah. I'd recommend filing a bug report as it can be tracked rather than some informal way of doing things
<cking> ..especially as we have quite a lot of kernel maintainers now so we all cannot be 100% in sync with the discussions in this channel all the time :-)
<Kano> a lot? usually only 2 commit changes
<cking> Kano: well, if you have a handle on what needs fixing, file a report and all the necessary info you have on it and a maintainer will look at it.
<Kano> well to test it i needed an ubuntu install because the live images dont have got 2.6.28 kernel
<Kano> and usually i avoid this
<cking> Kano: ah - I understand where you are coming from now. I suggest checking with whoever you spoke to last time to see if anything has been looked into. Is that OK?
<CarlFK> http://www.google.com/search?q="ieee1394%3A+Node+suspended"  1000 hits.  seems to be firewire, not device (camera/disk).  where is a good forum to .. um..  put my efforts into helping with this?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-13
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> are there tools for trying to debug hard kernel panics? I have started to get them in intrepid (sorry if this is the wrong channel)
<lesshaste> hi fransman 
<fransman> Hi lesshaste: how are you?
<lesshaste> not too bad thanks.. how about you?
<lesshaste> my major excitement is that I just set up kexec -p to wait for the next fatal hard lock up :)
<fransman> I am smiling
<lesshaste> my money is on it being madwife that is killing my system
<lesshaste> madwifi
<lesshaste> but other people are betting on fglrx
<lesshaste> fransman, why are you smiling? Some good news?
<fransman> with the heart is near the sole
<lesshaste> ?
<CarlFK> when I plug in a firewire camera, 'stuff happens' and I get "ieee1394: Node resumed" in syslog.  if I modprobe -r the 1394 drivers, I get "Node removed:" - When I modprobe them back, I don't get "﻿Node resumed:" - guessing because some script didn't run?
<CarlFK> anyone know what I need to do to 'bring it back' ?
<CarlFK> if I un/plug the cable, it comes back
<Zhenech> crimsun, are you planing to push new hdapsd to jaunty? (wrt: LP##218072:
<Zhenech> This report is public
<Zhenech> ups
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-14
<bcurtiswx> anyone alive?
<laga> if your question is interesting enough..
<laga> but most people will be at UDS i'm afraid
<bcurtiswx> haha
<bcurtiswx> bug #277924 does this seem like a problem for the kernel team
<bcurtiswx> Launchpad bug 277924 in linux "kernel cannot find map file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277924
<DRebellion> "Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):". I'm using a stock ubuntu kernel, is that module built in?
<mjg59> No
<DRebellion> mjg59, thanks
<DRebellion> mjg59, how can I check these things myself?
<mjg59> ls /sys/modules
<mjg59> ls /sys/module rather
<DRebellion> mjg59, great :)
<mahesh> can anybody tell me the module which recognizes the flash or pen drives when inserted..... is it done by the kernel or the sysfs
<mahesh> need help plz
<andresmujica> Hi!!, how can i find why a module wasn't included in intrepid?
<andresmujica> i mean in hardy the module was in linux-ubuntu-modules
<andresmujica> now that package is not there ( i believe that were moved into linux-image ??) , and the module in question is missing anywhere...
<alex_joni> might help to say what module it is..
<andresmujica> stk11
<andresmujica> yea.. right
<andresmujica> actually at the kernel the module present is stkwebcam
<andresmujica> but this one only covers 2 different devices
<andresmujica> where the stk11 cover some more different devices
<andresmujica> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_STKWEBCAM.html
<andresmujica> http://syntekdriver.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/syntekdriver/tags/1.4.0/README?revision=82&view=markup
<andresmujica> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=stk11&mode=filename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<andresmujica> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=stk11&mode=filename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-07
<RAOF> Hi.  I'm trying to see how well nouveau works against the current drm in lucid's kernel; apparently it should (probably) work.
<RAOF> This means I need to work out how to regenerate the configs for the kernel build; the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance?highlight=(config)|(kernel)|(edit) seems to be out of date.
<RAOF> Aha.  You just need to generate debian/control first.  Right.
<akgraner> RAOF, just wait til later in the week, when the kernel team produces crack of the day nouveau builds...  It won't build natively in Lucid it requires the tip of drm from upstream
<RAOF> akgraner: Does it actually require the tip of drm, or can it work against the drm as found in Lucid?  Because it _builds_ fine against Lucid's drm, and then my /home gets full :(
<RAOF> akgraner: And darktama (nouveau dev, and fedora maintainer) suggested that it should work against 2.6.32's drm.
<cwillu> bug 380807
<ubot3> Malone bug 380807 in linux "[karmic, intel] Laptop locks up moments after resuming from suspend" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380807
<apw> cwillu, thats most bizarre.  why are you the only one who sees this.  i suspend machines with that confiurations 10's or more of times a week without issue
<cwillu> which configuration?  I'm presuming you don't have the exact hardware :)
<cwillu> the suspicion before was that there was something odd in the bios/whatever;  2.6.30 brought in suspend changes that were (obviously? maybe not...) thought to be responsible
<cwillu> but my git bisect _did_ come back to the filesystem code, and the way that it crashed would seem to match that.
<cwillu> I did a install to a fresh 4gb partition with an ext4 root, and still got the same crashing
<cwillu> so it seems unlikely to just be some lingering metadata breaking stuff
<cwillu> or corrupted whatever
<cwillu> I'm open to suggestions for the next thing to try :p
<apw> hrm ... i worry that btrfs is just lucky that its not affected.  which commit did your bisect finger
<cwillu> a moment, haven't looked at it in a while
<cwillu> sigh, can't find it.  I'll run the bisect again after work tomorrow :(
<cwillu> just going through my irc logs, I'm pretty sure I mentioned it in here
<amitk> cwillu: remember to add that info to the launchpad bug next time, so you don't have to suffer the bisect again :)
<cwillu> I think I did, I just didn't add enough context to prove its the bisect I think it is :p
<cwillu> I had two bugs crop up at the same time, an intel crasher, and this longer-acting one
<slytherin> is there any ETA on when 2.6.31.6 will make into karmic-proposed?
<mdz> I read about the low latency cfq scheduler in 2.6.32 on kernelnewbies: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_32#head-e07f19bb79beab04cb9e68b942c9041b490b71db
<mdz> we use cfq in -generic, and deadline in -server, right?
<rtg> mdz, yes, that is correct
<mdz> rtg: thanks
<rtg> mdz, I read the same article. it appears there have been some improvements which we need to explore.
<mdz> rtg: sounds like good stuff for the desktop, but something we might want to opt out of on the server, so I wanted to confirm it didn't affect us(server)
<mdz> I like the rename of KSM to a somewhat less confusing name
<rtg> mdz, right, we haven't changed the I/O scheduler settings from Karmic.
<rtg> mdz, I think KSM requires some userspace support to enable. dunno if the server team has that on its radar
<mdz> rtg: does it? I thought it just worked.  if it requires some userspace support, I'd like to hear about it because we definitely want that functionality
<rtg> mdz, there is some sysfs twiddling that needs to happen IIRC. I'll get smart about it and annoy kirkland with the details.
<mdz> rtg: thanks. maybe you or jjohansen could bring the details to the server meeting on Wednesday
<rtg> mdz, can do
<rtg> mdz, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-December/007969.html (in case you're not subscribed)
<dandel> weird, i can't seem to disable the radeon module by blacklisting it 0o'
<apw> Keybuk, u have mentioned a patch for listing modules which are builtin ... did that hit mainline, or do you still want it?
<Keybuk> it hasn't hit mainline yet
<Keybuk> but we want it
 * Keybuk makes LCARS "working" noises
<Keybuk> mmarek@suse.cz is the author
<Keybuk> just trying to find his latest patch
<apw> Keybuk, thanks
<Keybuk> looks like it's in -mm
<Keybuk> -next I mean obviously
<CarlFK> what package should I bug this against?   [ 5355.182137] This should not happen.!! Data will be lost ... Call Trace: ext4_da_writepages+0x4cc/0x500  http://paste.ubuntu.com/336658/
<apw> linux (the kernel)
<Keybuk> apw: basically this patch is in that strange limbo where it's scheduled for the .33 merge window
<Keybuk> so it means I CANNOT FIND IT! :D
<apw> most typical.  well i guess it'll be in linus soon enough then then i can pick it from there
<Keybuk> according to akpm, these are the patch names:
<Keybuk> kbuild-generate-modulesbuiltin.patch
<Keybuk> kbuild-rebuild-fix-for-makefilemodbuiltin.patch
<Keybuk> kbuild-generate-modulesbuiltin-fix-2.patch
<Keybuk> kbuild-generate-modulesbuiltin-fix-2-checkpatch-fixes.patch
<Keybuk> I don't know where he puts those though
<Keybuk> they're in his queue
<Keybuk> http://userweb.kernel.org/~akpm/mmotm/broken-out/
<Keybuk> aha
<Keybuk> they're all in there
<mdz> rtg: thanks
<Keybuk> apw: don't suppose you could build me a kernel with the current set of "performance" patches applied
<Keybuk> Surbhi's populate_rootfs() patch obviously, also whatever you have for the isapnp stuff and the EDID cacheing for i915
<Keybuk> (and anything else you're tracking)
<apw> Keybuk, sure 
<drpoo> Here is how ubuntu cancer cells are destoryed
<drpoo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q4JrmE50SU
<Keybuk> apw: just interested what a difference it'll make :p
<drpoo> the small blue things are cytotoxic t cells
<apw> Keybuk, and there i was wanting to sneak it up on you straight after a-1
<drpoo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q4JrmE50SU
<drpoo> the immune system seems to over power linux cancer cells.
<CarlFK> who has the power to edit the text on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<CarlFK> says "Please report a bug about the kernel using the following command in a terminal:  ubuntu-bug -p linux"
<CarlFK> which throws "Warning: The options -p/-P are deprecated, please do not use them.  See /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug --help"
<rtg> ogasawara, ^^ Isn't it just 'ubuntu-bug linux' ?
<ogasawara> rtg, CarlFK:  yah, just use 'ubuntu-bug linux' instead
<ogasawara> CarlFK: I'll follow up and see about getting the +filebug text updated
<CarlFK> ogasawara: good - was trying to figure out how to file a bug report against the bug report instructions :)
<ogasawara> CarlFK: so it'll get updated after Lucid releases since Hardy still requires the -p option
<CarlFK> ogasawara: might want to add a note about that - I am on karmic, did ubuntu-bug linux, reviewed possible hits, got to that page, filled out report, scrolled down, saw the "use -p" and was grumpy that I needed to start over.  
<CarlFK> out of lazyness I didn't close the browser, so when I got the "dont use -p" I could just go back and finish up
<Keybuk> apw: I've just noticed a major thinko with our kernel config ;)
<Keybuk> # CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set
 * Keybuk has been assuming that was =y :p
<MTecknology> Can anyone help me figure out how to fix this bug? 492719
<MTecknology> bug 492719 *
<ubot3> Malone bug 492719 in linux "Function keys not detected on Vaio VGN-FZ240E" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492719
<RAOF> Gah.  The kernel-team meeting is at 4am for me.
<dtchen> heh, I hardly ever make them unless I take a vacation day
<dtchen> same with Development Membership Board, etc.
<HardDrive> TAKE PUBLIC TRANSIT IT IS GREENER!
<dtchen> RAOF: which hardware do you have that's driven by nouveau?
<dtchen> last I tried it, this nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2) had really horrid stability
<RAOF> dtchen: I've got a 7600go and a 6600gt; they're both nv4x chips, and neither is integrated (which is what yours is?).
<dtchen> correct
<RAOF> When did you last try nouveau?
<dtchen> karmic
<dtchen> err, maybe one month ago
<RAOF> The packages from karmic universe?
<dtchen> yes
<RAOF> They're moderately old; it's entirely possible that stability will have improved for you.
<dtchen> certainly.
<RAOF> What stability problems were you seeing?
<dtchen> I don't really relish hacking on sound/pci/hda/* via ssh, however
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-08
<RAOF> Heh
<dtchen> machine freezing upon gdm start
<RAOF> I _think_ that's fixed.
<RAOF> But I can see why you might not want to play around with it :)
<RAOF> dtchen: Have I managed to send my mail to ubuntu-x@ & kernel-team@ using the right email address this time? :)
<dtchen> both posts came through to kernel-team@
<dtchen> I'm no longer subbed to ubuntu-x@, can't comment on that without looking at mailman archives
<RAOF> Urgh.  Sorry.
<RAOF> Well, kernel-team@ will do.
<IknowEverything> I know everything!
<IknowEverything> Ban me!
<IknowEverything> !ops
<ubot3> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<IknowEverything> !ops
<ubot3> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<wzssyqa> i am on lucid,why it not run update-grub automatic?
<lamont> wzssyqa: /etc/kernel-img.conf probably lacks these lines?
<lamont> postinst_hook = update-grub
<lamont> postrm_hook = update-grub
<lamont> if so, there's a bug about that
<wzssyqa> lamont: do_symlinks = yes
<wzssyqa> relative_links = yes
<wzssyqa> do_bootloader = no
<wzssyqa> do_bootfloppy = no
<wzssyqa> do_initrd = yes
<wzssyqa> link_in_boot = no
<lamont> yeah, so workaround is to add the postinst and postrm hook lines... 
<wzssyqa> lamont: o,ok,need report a bug?
<lamont> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/470265
<ubot3> Malone bug 470265 in grub "jaunty to karmic upgrade failed to update menu.lst (update-grub missing from kernel-img.conf)" [High,New] 
<lamont> feel free to add more detail if you can
<wzssyqa> lamont: o ,it happens when update from 2.6.32-6 to 2.6.32-7
<lamont> well, the issue is that the hooks aren't there, so installing a kernel isn't told to run update-grub
<ncss> i am having a problem with karmic (also same problem with jaunty) where kde freezes and on the serial console and syslog there are various Call Traces.  Caps/Lock lights/unlights when pressed and I can do the magic sequence to reboot.  while its initially frozen I can still ping from another machine and usually at some point afterwards the serial console and ssh becomes responsive so i can log in and then do a clean reboot.   i have s
<wzssyqa> lamont: when install a new kernel,it will update /etc/kernel-img.conf?
<lamont> I don't believe so
<lamont> as in you'll want to manually add those lines to kernel-img.conf
<lamont> and then installing a kernel will run update-grub
<lamont> the bug is around "why did this go away?"
<wzssyqa> lamont: why it work well before?
<lamont> I haven't been following it that closely, other than being affected by it.
<lamont> *shrug*
<lamont> (if we knew, then the bug would be fixed already)
<wzssyqa> lamont: haha
<wzssyqa> lamont: i run dpkg -S /etc/kernel-img.conf,it display noting
<lamont> no.  edit the file /etc/kernel-img.conf as root, add those two lines at the end of it
<wzssyqa> lamont: i want to ask ,how the file produce
<lamont> I haven't dug into it at all
<wzssyqa> lamont: o ,thx
<mdz> ogasawara: I went ahead and fixed the bug reporting instructions for linux
<apw> Keybuk, there are two DEVTMPFS options, which ones do you need?
<apw> DEVTMPFS & DEVTMPFS_MOUNT
<amitk> apw: I'm about to switch my dev box kernel to lucid. Any gotchas you know about?
<artir> it may eat your kitten
<artir> nothing serious
<amitk> artir: kittens are overrated. Good riddance!
<ghostcube> :D 
<artir> i'd wait till alpha1
<artir> which is this thursday
<apw> amitk, i updated one of my crashies to it yesterday and its in one piece so far
<apw> the kernel seems fine, am on it on here.  though i have no sensors
<amitk> apw: thats good enough for me. karmic userspace/lucid kernel on its way.
<apw> i have a couple of boxes in that configuration, the only oddy so far is the loss of sensors on one lappy
<apw> i am suspicious i have i915 hangs in there, yet to be proven
<Keybuk> apw: both options are sane
<Keybuk> DEVTMPFS_MOUNT only affects people who don't use an initramfs and gives them a ready-populated /dev
<Keybuk> it makes init=/sbin/sulogin work particularly well
<apw> Keybuk, ok will enable both then :)
<apw> Keybuk, pgraner is saying that his machine loses KMS if he doesn't disable vga16fb
<apw> (disable == blacklist)
<Keybuk> yeah, I found it odd that vga16fb stays loaded
<Keybuk> I had expected it to fail to load as the driver was already taken
<apw> Keybuk, any suggestions as to resolution?
<pgraner> Keybuk: bug 494062
<ubot3> Malone bug 494062 in linux "KMS Intel Fails with Lucid Kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494062
<Keybuk> apw: find out why you get a framebuffer even when vga16fb fails to bind to a device
<apw> Keybuk, what i don't quite get is i don't get the same behaviour no karmic userspace (even with vga16fb) disabled
<apw> enabled eve
<apw> Keybuk, it makes no attempt to try and confirm it can get the device
<Keybuk> weird
<Keybuk> maybe it's because the vga16fb doesn't claim devices
<Keybuk> but writes to some special vga bios thing?
<apw> i think it just used the vgastate module to handle things
<apw> its entirly possible if you opened it it would work even with kms enabled
<Keybuk> I guess we'll have to go with userspace trickery for this one then
<apw> Keybuk, what i need to understand is why it works fine in karmic userspace
<apw> for me its completely consistant
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> lucid works fine for me to btw
<apw> am updating to there to test there now
<apw> hrm ... what i don't see on karmic userspace is the double fb loaded thing
<apw> if i have modeset i just get the kms one
<pgraner> apw: bug 494066 for the resume issue
<ubot3> Malone bug 494066 in linux "Resume from Suspend has no videowith Intel graphics on Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494066
<apw> if i don't i get the vga16fb as well
<apw> pgraner, thanks ...
<pgraner> apw: I'll get the rest of the data in the bug, apport-collect just crashed and won't upload anything right now
<apw> heh nice
<apw> Keybuk, what userspace trickery would you use ...
<apw> something based on the uevent still?
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> on lucid, if I resume from suspend, I get a black screen
<Keybuk> (backlight doesn't switch on)
<Keybuk> and that's without vga16fb loaded
<apw> Keybuk, that sounds like other people's whinge, and pgraner confirmed blacklist of the vga16fb didn't help either
<apw> Keybuk, the same kernel seems to work for me on karmic userspace
<pgraner> Keybuk: just filed 494066 on that issue
<Keybuk> right, so not the same thing
<Keybuk> huh
<Keybuk> that's odd
<apw> yep, i think so too
<Keybuk> wonder whether some old karmic userspace was doing something
<apw> well quirks have potentially just stopped working haven't they
<apw> as part of pitti's halsectomy
<Keybuk> yes... but shouldn't *have* quirks
<apw> we're in a world of hurt :)
<apw> yay upgrade wants to remove libc6, that should be fun
<Keybuk> so I guess a plan B will be to load vga16fb manually in userspace
<Keybuk> rather than relying on udev auto-loading
<Keybuk> :-(
<apw> Keybuk, can you trigger that from the uevent still ...
<gaokai> hello,my kernel boot arguments are CONFIG_CMDLINE="console=ttyS0,115200 mem=64M root=1F02 rw".My question is,what does the "root=1f02" mean?
<Keybuk> apw: yes, I think so
<gaokai> anyone help me?please
<Keybuk> I was thinking, for pci 0x03 devices (graphics cards), if we don't load anything by modprobe then load vga16fb
<apw> i thought root= was your root paritition, its possible its allowed to be a major,minor encoded as hex
<apw> yep, thats what the modalias does
<apw> match wise
<apw> Keybuk, so is that a 'drop that vga16fb modalias patch?'
<Keybuk> if it's causing problems, yes
<Keybuk> I think we should attempt a few hours of honest debugging first
<Keybuk> but we can do this a different way if needs be
<apw> Keybuk, it can be worked round it seems with i915.modeset=1 so i don't think its a disaster, any more than the suspend not working is
<leleobhz> its possible today to backport lucid kernel to karmic (or use the same package) or its better to use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<apw> leleobhz, depends what you are trying to achieve, whats in the lucid kernel that you need
<leleobhz> apw: i generally dont use mainstream kernels, but i want to test energy management and intel performance increase in my netbook and notebook
<leleobhz> i have a dell inspiron 9 and a intel centrino notebook
<leleobhz> ive read these things have improved a lot in 2.6.32
<leleobhz> apw: what you think about?
<apw> leleobhz, depends what you are trying to achieve, whats in the lucid kernel that you need
<leleobhz> apw: not specifically to lucid kernel, as kernel-ppa have the mainline packages
<leleobhz> i just want to know the best way to have the kernel 2.6.32 and if possible, be updated about new build of .32
<apw> there is nothing out there right now that will get you updates like that no
<leleobhz> apw: i thing i ill get a little speedup and a better energy control (i have a lot of issues with power consuption)
<leleobhz> mmmm
<leleobhz> so make no difference use lucid kernel in karmic and use mainline from kernel-ppa?
<bjf> **
<bjf> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> **
<bdmurray> mdz: the '-p' option is there since you need it Hardy - I was planning on removing it in April.
<leleobhz> apw: ?
<apw> leleobhz, the lucid kernel in karmic is going to be more likely to have ubuntu things enabled yes, though its in a lot of development instigated instability right now as we head into alphas
<leleobhz> apw: ok, but comparing http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ to actual lucid kernel package, what of them can be more stable / less broken?
<leleobhz> or is the same thing
<apw> well the 2.6.32 package there will never change, its a one time deal
<leleobhz> (the idea is: i dont know the diference from 2.6.32 from lucid and from mainline kernel)
<apw> our lucid kernel changes as i change it to add features etc for the release
<apw> the lucid kernel tracks with the lucid userspace for which its designed
<leleobhz> apw: so mainline is more approach to vanilla kernel?
<apw> it may work with karmic, and indeed many of the kenrel team run it that way, but its a lucky dip
<apw> yes the mainline builds are literally mainline commits built with our config
<leleobhz> i know its designed for lucid, but i think i should get a chance, because improvements in power saving, ssd handle and intel improvements is a very interesting thing
<leleobhz> hmmm
<leleobhz> understood
<leleobhz> i think so ill try lucid kernel
<apw> neither will be idea with karmic userspace
<leleobhz> ?
<leleobhz> apw: but at point to broke things and kill my dog?
<apw> s/idea/ideal/
<apw> its not something we plan for, so if it does break you get to keep both pieces :)
<leleobhz> :]
<leleobhz> apw: i think i shoud give a try
<leleobhz> its you that was published in wiki some tests with dell mini 10v?
<apw> i am running it here right now, its 'ok' considering the time of the cycle
<apw> a number of us test on that as a 'reference platform' for comparison
<leleobhz> but performance and energy consumption is visible from .31 to .32?
<leleobhz> apw: because as i said, ill test it also in my inspiron mini 9
<apw> not something i am focused on directly, interested in boot performance mostly at this point
<apw> and getting new features such as radeon kms enabled
<leleobhz> apw: boot performance is good too. and i use ssd, so i think i can get a great improvement
<leleobhz> but the idea is make things with intel vga faster and reduce energy comsumption
<leleobhz> will test lucid kernel
<leleobhz> apw: thanks a lot for you time
<syn-ack> Does John Johansen lurk these parts?
<amitk> yes he does, as 'jj'
<syn-ack> Good good
<smb> I believe as jjohansen, but does not seem to be around
<Keybuk> quest linux-lucid% sudo ARCH=i386 pbuilder --build ../linux_2.6.32-7.11.dsc
<syn-ack> I think I'll hang here till I happen to see him... I found a bug in his mainline apparmor patch
<Keybuk> ... I wonder whether that will work
<ev> I'd like to set apparmor=0 for the live CD kernel command line moving forward, given that the network-interface-security upstart job causes apparmor to run, which we definitely don't want on the live CD.
<ev> Does anyone have an objection to that?
<ev> I should note that while I could just remove that upstart job inside casper, I'd ideally like to guard against any job on the live CD from causing apparmor to run.
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Ah, just the man I was looking for. :P
<jjohansen> hi
<syn-ack> jjohansen, I was the one who just sent you that email re: apparmor mainline
<jjohansen> okay, just give me a few seconds while I bring up my mail
<syn-ack> No worries.
<syn-ack> I'm gonna go have a smoke anyway. brb
<jjohansen> syn-ack: when did you pull the kernel?
<syn-ack> jjohansen, first time about 12 hrs ago and just an hour ago
<jjohansen> okay, just an hour ago should be good, give me a few minutes to look at this
<jjohansen> 12 hrs ago was probably bad as it has been really unstable with lots of updates being pushed in
<syn-ack> Will do.
<syn-ack> Ah, the update just showed up on gitweb, jjohansen... lemme give this one a shot
<jjohansen> syn-ack: just wait a minute there is something wrong with that update
<syn-ack> ack. :/
<jjohansen> syn-ack: give it a try now
<syn-ack> ko
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Give me a bit as I'm dealing with my baby and this resync is kinda slow going ATM
<jjohansen> syn-ack: np
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Building now.
<apw> jjohansen, whats the status of the AA update, the meeting implied it was ready?
<jjohansen> apw: I am having success building it, and ran through testing.
<jjohansen> syn-ack: reported a problem with his building and he is trying again right now
<syn-ack> jjohansen, No go on my end, it left me with this nice error again: http://pastebin.com/d60d5e17f
<jjohansen> hrmm, strange give me a minute
<syn-ack> k
<Keybuk> apw: OOI, which magic do you use to cut the generated kernel packages down?
<jjohansen> apw: so apparently there is some build breakage under some circumstances
<Keybuk> I know about flavours=generic, but how do you get rid of things like source, libc-dev, doc, udebs, etc.
<apw> Keybuk, cut them down?
<Keybuk> so the build doesn't
<syn-ack> jjohansen, this is what I'm using to build: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=3 fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-laptop-custom-5 kernel_image kernel_headers
<apw> oh when i build i generally use like fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> yeah that doesn't work with pbuilder ;)
<jjohansen> syn-ack: got it and replicated
<apw> ah ... that i can imaging ...
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Good deal
<apw> jjohansen, so this is likely only going to affect 'mainline' users not me?
<jjohansen> apw: this should only take a couple minutes to fix
<jjohansen> its just an include statement not finding its file
<syn-ack> Thats what I figured
<jjohansen> strange that it works building one way and not another
<syn-ack> What are you using to build with?
<Keybuk> apw: I think it's funny that I instinctively bump the kernel ABI every time now
<Keybuk> JUST IN CASE
<jjohansen> syn-ack: give it a try now
<syn-ack> standby
<jjohansen> syn-ack: I had just been using make O=
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> That is kinda funny that it wouldnt build then
<jjohansen> it was a stupid little bug
<jjohansen> yeah, strange that it would work with make O= but not make
<syn-ack> jjohansen, "ITS ALWAYS SOME MUNDANE DETAIL"
<syn-ack> heh
<jjohansen> yeah mundane love to trip me up
<syn-ack> </office_space>
<syn-ack> man, I'm still getting used to these Blinkenlights on my wifi killswitch
<syn-ack> See, the whole reason I went to roll my own was to include some of the HP WMI BS so I could use of my hotkeys and my status indicator on my killswitch working right... well now it works, it just flashes with my TX/RX
<apw> Keybuk, heh its a way forward for sure
<syn-ack> jjohansen, alright, thanks again, completely built with no errors
<apw> Keybuk, i assume our initramfs will wait for the root filesystem source device to appear
<amitk> apw: you removed nfs kernel support for lucid?
<apw> amitk, nope
<apw> there is a bug in the userspace, the fix was literally just uploaded about 1m ago
<apw> bug #
<apw> bug #493145
<ubot3> Malone bug 493145 in nfs-utils "[Lucid] NFS kernel server doesn't work anymore with 2.6.32" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493145
<Keybuk> apw: yes, that's basically what it does
<apw> give it an hour for the publisher to run and you should ahve the fix
<apw> Keybuk, ok, just reviewing some patches we have heaped up for x to test to see what may help, now i have a nice way to compare
<amitk> apw: but I don't run lucid userspace, or is this a bug due to lucid kernel and karmic userspace?
<apw> yes, its a bug in all userspace with 2.6.31 -> 2.6.32 kernel upgrade
<RAOF> I'm sorry I couldn't be here at 4am for the kernel meeting; I'm interested in understanding what's happening wrt nouveau so I can work out what to do with the DDX.
<amitk> apw: will this be sru'ed to karmic (probably not)
<apw> RAOF we are still reviewing the heap of nouveau delta to work out what we can do safely with it
<apw> likely it will be offered as an optional addon
<apw> amitk, no one has asked, but its a trivial one liner you can apply by hand, the patch is on the bug
<RAOF> apw: Ok.  Did you notice my recent mail to the kernel-team list, whereby just dropping in the nouveau directories & exporting 4 additional symbols from ttm works on the existing lucid kernel?
<RAOF> (ie: the only change to shared code is exporting 4 symbols from ttm.ko)
<apw> RAOF, sorry not seen it as yet, that sounds like a damn fine step forward.  that might make it possible to merge them which would be more approariate
<apw> what was the subject line?
<RAOF> Re: [ubuntu-x] Nouveau information and proposed plan
<RAOF> I've also got a git branch at http://cooperteam.net/kernel-lucid-nouveau.git with a nouveau-scratchpad branch that's got all the work to build nouveau in the lucid kernel.
<RAOF> (That's in the email)
<apw> RAOF, that is excellent
<apw> RAOF, its very late here, i'll have a look at it in the morning, but that you for the heads up
<RAOF> No problem.
<syn-ack> jjohansen, If you have any new additions and stuff like that you'd like me to test and you don't see me in here, just hit me up on the email since you have it now.
<syn-ack> On the mainline that is
<jjohansen> syn-ack: will do
<syn-ack> woohoo jury duty's been rescheduled
<syn-ack> God Love the courts
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-09
<mdz> bdmurray, should we put it back (the -d option)?
<bdmurray> mdz: I think that makes the most sense as it will err mysteriously without -p and just warn with it.
<mdz> bdmurray, I wonder how many reports we're still getting from 8.04...
<mdz> bdmurray, do you want me to change it back or can you do it yourself?
<bdmurray> mdz: Likely not many but .... I can do it.
<ogra> apw, somehow versatile doesnt know about its ABI ... it FTBFS
<apw> ogra, yes my mistake
<ogra> ok
<ogra> no hurry, just wanted to mention it
<apw> its fixed in my tree here, will be uploading after the freeze, figured it wasn't urgent enough to re-upload
<ogra> yeah
<apw> Keybuk, can you point me at the 'edid cache' patch you are using pls.
<Jeeves_> Oi
<Jeeves_> Anyone has any clue when this bug will be fixed:
<Jeeves_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/487010
<Jeeves_> ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 487010 in linux "ip6table modules are not included in the -virtual kernel packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<rtg> Jeeves_, it appears that ip6_tables _is_ included. still checking.
<syn-ack> I don't see why they wouldnt be...
<smb> rtg, This probably has to do with the bug were not all modules were copied to the -virtual package. Though I thought that should have been fixed now
<rtg> smb, I'm doing a  test build right now. will know in 10 mins
<rtg> (which is faster then downloading for me)
<smb> oh are we talking about hardy?
<rtg> uh, I was assuming karmic.
<smb> me too
<rtg> it is hardy. drat
<smb> but the bug has hardy in it
<rtg> Linux version 2.6.24-25-virtual 
<rtg> its likely a righteous bug
<Jeeves_> It's hardy indeed
<smb> rtg, Look like at least the server package has ip6tables_filter.ko but not the virtual one
<rtg> smb, which is likely the same copy error we fixed in jaunty/karmic
<smb> rtg, Yeah, potentially. I guess I remind myself what I did and see what happens
<smb> rtg, Doh, seems simpler than that. In Hardy virtual was still a real flavour with its own config...
<rtg> really? with a separate build? how soon I forget...
<Jeeves_> Those good ol' days!
<smb> rtg, Seems me too. :)
<Jeeves_> Thanks for the work on the -virtual kernel bug, guys "_
<Jeeves_> :)
<bjf> sconklin, I updated from karmic to lucid right after uds
<bjf> sconklin, been doingin daily dist-upgrades and all has been well (until yesterday)
<bjf> sconklin, after yesterdays dist-upgrade and reboot, was getting just flickering black screen
<bjf> sconklin, I did a recovery boot and am able to get in
<sconklin> bjf: I haven't seen this but at least two people on the kernel team have
<rtg> bjf, are you loading directly from the ubuntu archive? there was som X skew for awhile
<bjf> sconklin, I'm getting a sef fault in libpthread.so
<bjf> rtg, let me check my sources.list
<sconklin> bjf: give me a sec and let me see if I can find the communication about it yesterday
<bjf> rtg, from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bjf> sconklin, rtg, my real concern is that I'm seeing something similar with today's iso
<rtg> bjf, i915 ?
<bjf> rtg, nvidia
<rtg> bjf, huh, I updated my nvidia based xps1330 last night. it still works well
<rtg> no wait, its still karmic. doh !
<rtg> it was the xps1710, which _is_ lucid and nvidia
<bjf> rtg, my xps1530
<rtg> its a shame when I have so many laptops that I can't keep them all straight :)
<bjf> rtg, i feel for you
<bjf> sconklin, rtg, look at https://pastebin.canonical.com/25544/      this is my Xorg.0.log file
<rtg> bjf, maybe you'd like to carry that xps1710 to London so I can use it :)
<bjf> rtg, that's ok
<bjf> rtg, no thanks :-)
<rtg> bjf, maybe you should get in touch with tseliot. he's maintaining the nvidia driver
<bjf> rtg, ack
<sconklin> bjf: it's not just us (Ubuntu) that's seeing it http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/16979
<bjf> sconklin, thanks
<rtg> apw, this iscsitarget driver is an enormous pain in the ass. the userspace components appear to be tightly coupled with the kernel version.
<apw> now that is very painful
<rtg> lucid kernel w/karmic userspace no worky
<soren> rtg: I thought you were meaning to replace iscsitarget anyway?
<soren> rtg: I distinctly remember an enthusiastic e-mail from you when you returned from... plumbers?
<soren> Or some other event.
<rtg> soren, we decided to stick with the current upstream since it seems to have come back to life
<soren> rtg: Oh.
<rtg> apw, my iscsitarget patch is good to go. I'll need to work with soren to update the userspace package.
<apw> sound good, on the list ?
<rtg> apw, yep, its the branch pull request
<apw> cool ... thanks
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Got a minute?
<jjohansen> shoot
<syn-ack> jjohansen, wrt apparmor auditing... is there anyway to redirect the audit output to someplace other than dmesg?
<syn-ack> All my events are going straight to dmesg and I'd just think it more logical to have it go to its own "audit" log and such
<jjohansen> if you install auditd, it goes straight to the audit log
<syn-ack> ah, fantastic.
<syn-ack> Thanks
<rtg> apw, if you haven't already pulled, I've updated my iscsitarget commit with a bug number
<apw> rtg i have not, thanks, just doing aufs, you are next
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-10
<dtchen> apw: in trawling older bug reports, when you see mentions of four-digit Ubuntu bug numbers, they're bugzilla entries. I do not know if there's a read-only mapping available, though purportedly they were all migrated over to Launchpad.
<dtchen> (patching sound/pci/intel8x0.c ATM)
<bjf-afk> dtchen, I plan on requesting a pull of that prealloc-4mb-dmabuffer patch right after alpha1 (maybe tomorrow)
<dtchen> bjf-afk: oh, good; I was just cloning ubuntu-lucid.git to do that
<dtchen> bjf-afk: thanks!
<bjf-afk> dtchen, in fact I may as well do it now
<dtchen> all right
<bjf-afk> dtchen, I just submitted the pull request, feel free to add your $.02 whenever it hits the mailing list :-)
<Kano> hi, did you see 2.6.31.7? it has now 3 webcam fixes too which you didnt like to accept as patch...
<rtg> apw, was 'ext4: Fix insufficient checks in EXT4_IOC_MOVE_EXT' the result of surbhi's debug work?
<apw> rtg that one came down from on high
<mdz> rtg, the server team will need bug 495060 fixed to support their hardware test setup (USB ethernet); can you see that the trivial fix gets applied?
<ubot3> Malone bug 495060 in linux "nic-usb-modules should include cdc_ether" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495060
<rtg> mdz, just Lucid?
<mdz> rtg, yes
<mdz> no point in doing it anywhere else, since it would need new CDs anyway
<apw> rtg i'll do that one
<rtg> apw, ack
<apw> smb, ok i've got the first stab at a config enforcer going
<apw> how does this look as a syntax
<apw> value CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA y
<apw> ( arch armel & value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 32768 ) | \
<apw>         ( value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 65536)
<smb> I looks like a reasonable starter
<smb> Understandable at least to me
<amitk> apw: this would be used when rebasing to newer kernels?
<smb> would undefined be take as "value CONFIG_x n"?
<apw> amitk, this is a build check
<apw> checked at prepare-generic time
<smb> amitk, No anytime you compile after fiddling around with options
<apw> smb, yes 
<amitk> aaah, k
<smb> actually anytime on  build, yes
<smb> Its to make us remember why certain things are the way they are
<amitk> will it be a free form text file with a parser then? Can it take comments?
<smb> amitk, I would assume comments are not a problem. Though free from sounds a bit too... free
<amitk> well, free form meants no restrictions wrt to white spacing, ordering, etc.
<amitk> so I assume this is to sanity check that certain CONFIG option values don't change automatically
<amitk> but these 'rules' can be in any order in the file
<amitk> with comments and all
<smb> That for one and stuff like USB_DEVICEFS remains off even with all the users lament because otherwise other stuff breaks (udev)
<amitk> ok
<smb> I would think, but I don't want to speak too much for apw (as he is coding it)
<apw> amitk, yeah has commet syntax and line continuations
<apw> +#
<apw> +# SECURITY items
<apw> +#
<apw> +value CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR y
<apw> +value CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK n
<apw> +value CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO n
<apw> +value CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA y
<apw> +( arch armel & value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 32768 ) | \
<apw> +       ( value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 65536)
<researcher1> I did everything as suggested here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  but still cant boot from hard disk.HELP please?
<amitk> researcher1: you will have more success asking this on #ubuntu
<researcher1> ok
<apw> amitk, smb, i've also integrated the thing into updateconfigs so you get a slapping when you break it
<rtg> apw, and this slapping will be sufficiently verbose that its painfully obvious what you've done wrong?
 * smb is glad apw cannot cause physical harm by programs
<rtg> apw, the ABI and module checks are a bit terse
<apw> rtg yep its in your face about it
<apw> it is also an early build failure, i've added 'prepare' checks which stop the build too
<apw> check-config: /tmp/tmp.RiQ9ZiuYbW/armel-config.flavour.versatile-full: loading config
<apw> check-config: /home/apw/git2/ubuntu-lucid/debian.master/config/enforce: loading checks
<apw> check-config: FAIL: value CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES y
<apw> check-config: 13/14 checks passed -- exit 1
<apw> *** ERROR: 1 config-check failures detected
<apw> that is the bottom of the updateconfigs output with this applied
<smb> apw, does that mean the actual value is y and it fails because its supposed to be n or the other way round?
<apw> it means the predicate 'value CONFIG_SYN_COOOKIES y' failed
<apw> ie the value is not that value, but it could be more like
<smb> <hint>maybe it can use a bit more verbosity?</hint>
<apw> (value A y | value A b | value B c)
<apw> which is hard for the parset to tell you which bit failed, as they all did
<amitk> apw: can't you just dump the comments for a predicate when it fails?
<apw> we could consider that yes
<apw> perhaps each needs a 'WHY' field
<apw> generally they are not complex though and it should be obvious what the failure
<smb> right or "FAIL: the following expression was not true"
 * amitk nods, since in this case we are imposing policy on our configs
<amitk> apw: sometimes the historical perspective is missing when team members change or get shuffled around.
<apw> yep and the comments should be in the file for sure
<apw> i am unsure if it makes much difference if they are visible at fail time
<rtg> amitk, what, you're saying I don't remember _everything_ thats gone on in the last 3 years?
<apw> as the only way to fix them is to edit the enforce file, which should have comments
<apw> so we may need a policy to say that we should have damn good comments for each
 * apw finds lots of issues in the ports configs
<amitk> rtg: no no. Not you. Ofcourse you'd remember. I was talking about us old farts. :)
<rtg> amitk, man, sometimes I can't remember what I had for breakfast
<amitk> heh
<apw> rtg whats breakfast?
<smb> apw, Thats the first cup of tea you have in the morning
<apw> ahhh ... life
<smb> brain the size of a planet?
<apw> cirtainly my diodes are shot
 * apw applies heat to water
<dandel> apw, bug 338701 has found the final cause of it, (see kernel bugzilla bug #14736  for details )
<ubot3> Malone bug 338701 in linux "acpi_irq is not set properly." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338701
<ubot3> Malone bug 14736 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Sluggish performance unless ACPI is disabled" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14736
<Kano> could somebody explain me way the v4l updates where not merged?
<Kano> or basically 2.6.31.7 not at all
<apw> Kano, cause it released yesterday and we had a pending security update and a pending proposed update, and there are over a hundred patches to review
<Kano> well when will it be there
<Kano> just in git, no package needed
<apw> a few days depending on how mind mangling the patches are
<smb> its done when its done
<sconklin> apw: if I have several remotes in a git tree and have a commit SHA1, is there a way to get git to tell me which remote(s) it's in?
<apw> you can ask which heads lead to it
<sconklin> how?
<apw> git describe --contains sha1
<apw> i think --all gives you them all
<sconklin> ohh, so easy and sensible
 * sconklin needs to study everything that describe can do 
<rtg> sconklin needs to buy a book on git
<sconklin> rtg: recommend one
<rtg> of which there are 2
<rtg> sconklin, Oreilley - Version control with git
<sconklin> I think I can search within a set of 2
<rtg> sconklin, Pragmatic version control using git, Travis Swicegood
<syn-ack> jjohansen, You notice anything with the current mainline aa kernel where the ld avg sky rockets into the high high 1.'s when particular profiles are running?
<syn-ack> stop the app or put the profile into complain and the avg goes to where it's supposed to be
<jjohansen> syn-ack: I hadn't noticed, which apps?
<syn-ack> jjohansen, skype... I'm kinda hacking that one up to get it running and that's what it's happening with
<jjohansen> hrmm, can you send me the profile you are using and I'll give it a try
<syn-ack> sure.
<jjohansen> which version of skype?
<syn-ack> 2.1.0.47 
<syn-ack> jj sent off to ya
<jjohansen> thanks
<syn-ack> np
<syn-ack> jjohansen, I even checked it against a production kernel and it still does it though not *quite* as bad
<jjohansen> syn-ack: okay I'll look at both
<syn-ack> You don't notice anything in that profile that I may have fscked up on do ya?
<jjohansen> syn-ack: not at first glance
<syn-ack> hrm
 * syn-ack goes back to pulling audits against that profile then
<syn-ack> did you notice that spike though?
<jjohansen> syn-ack: haven't gotten that far yet, I am just pulling that version of skype now
<syn-ack> ah. sorry to rush you then. :P
<jjohansen> syn-ack: another question 32bit, or 64bit?  Or 32 bit app under 64 bit OS
<syn-ack> 32 under 64. :/
<jjohansen> okay, well I will try 64/64 first and then can move to 32/64
<syn-ack> jjohansen, I've been obsessing over this particular profile for the last 3 days trying to bug it out. >:|
<jjohansen> hrmm, any particular usage pattern?
<syn-ack> not really. I have set as a service which starts when Gnome loads
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Most of the time it's just sitting waiting for an incoming.
<syn-ack> Dude, standby
<jjohansen> ok
<syn-ack> I have a 5 month old
<syn-ack> ANYWAY... when I start it with the profile enabled, it goes from a 0.0 to about a 1.78 where it will stay, eatting one of my cores
<syn-ack> Start video on it and it spikes up to 2.5 to 3
<jjohansen> ouch
<syn-ack> Yeah, I was wondering why my keyboard was literally getting hot to the touch... tracked it down to that
<syn-ack> And if you grep your current audit of the profile you'll notice trivial denials that shouldnt cause that
<syn-ack> That's something I was working on till I found the spike issue
<jjohansen> well, you would think that but denials can do strange things to apps
<syn-ack> yeah?
<syn-ack> hrm
<jjohansen> not saying that is the case hear, just I have seen where apps didn't like a deny and went into loops etc
<jjohansen> not properly handling error cases
<syn-ack> hrn
<jjohansen> so it is certainly pegging my cpu, some denies in the audit log, so have reproduced now to figure what is going on
<syn-ack> well, as long as it's reproduced thats what I care about. 
<syn-ack> That way I know *I'm* not losing it
<jjohansen> hehe no.  It looks to be spinning on a request to clock_gettime
<syn-ack> Since I'm still learning, how did you find that?
<jjohansen> strace skype
<syn-ack> Dammit, next time I'm going with my gut
<jjohansen> hehe
<syn-ack> I did'nt think that'd work since well... it's not open source
<jjohansen> nah its will work on any app, well at least for the syscall layer
<syn-ack> jjohansen, I think I've taken enough of your time. I know you've got quite a bit going on so I'll leave you alone for now. I really appreciate your help and mentoring.
<syn-ack> jjohansen, That's good to know.
<jjohansen> syn-ack: np, and it isn't taking up my time.  I need to make sure it is working properly it looks like we are missing an audit message
<jjohansen> so the tools can't learn the behavior
<jjohansen> its is great having a reproducable test case
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> I'm sure it is
<syn-ack> I can only imagine some of the crap you guys get
<syn-ack> "Y IT NO WERK ON MAH BOX?!!!??!1?"
<jjohansen> :)
<syn-ack> jjohansen, I'm still really just going off the techdoc from Novell for app armor and with the way it's laid out it can be kinda confusing for me
<Kano> will the new openfww be in u too or not
<Kano> it is in fedora 12
<Kano> openfwwf i mean
<syn-ack> in me?
<jjohansen> syn-ack: well the tech doc isn't the best laid out, but it is okay
<jjohansen> what we need to do is get a new wiki up and start updating the documentation
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> jjohansen, basically what I did was see that the profile was in "not stable" profiles, pulled it and started working on by going off the doc, and sec 3.9 doesn't really go into any detail which would explain why I missed that strace
<jjohansen> yeah they skip lots of things
<hifi> I have a .patch and apt-get sourced 2.6.32, whats a simple way to add this patch that applies to this code into the build process?
<syn-ack> jjohansen, btw that mainline kernel source... has it been updated since the last time we talked about it?
<jjohansen> syn-ack: hrmm, I think tuesday afternoon was the last update I did
 * syn-ack pulls the new source then
<jjohansen> give me a minute
<syn-ack> kk
<jjohansen> I pulled in linus upstream, when I did that and it was failing to build
<syn-ack> Then I'll just wait a bit
<syn-ack> Yeah, I pulled in linus' upstream too and it wasn't building either, come to think of it
<jjohansen> I am going to rebase and do a test build, hopefully the breakage has been fixed
<syn-ack> k
<jjohansen> yeah that is the danger of the merge window
<hifi> thanks for the quick reply!
<syn-ack> hifi, I would imagine just using patch
<hifi> I did, I thought there would be a debian/patches
<syn-ack> Then again, I'm not a kernel dev proper so I probably shouldnt be answering that one.
<syn-ack> iirc, there is
<hifi> btw. is the kernel compiled only once?
<syn-ack> Linux Neptune 2.6.31-16-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 22:07:16 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> I'd say not
<hifi> uh
<hifi> how long it would approximately take on "slow" dual core system to rebuild the whole package?
<hifi> -j4 applied
<syn-ack> Depends on what's in it
<rtg> hifi, I suggest you follow the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance to get and build from source.
<hifi> last time I build the kernel was when forcedeth was experimental
<hifi> built*
<hifi> oh, I should've read that before
<hifi> I just want a relatively quick -generic build
<hifi> for the love of god, out of disk space while building
<hifi> not my day today
<hifi> is it possible to continue the build somehow
<ghostcube> apw: i checked now that after a day not booting machine the cam was dark after boot up, then i updated and new kernel and other updates came in now the cam works i will tell you when i boot up tomorrow if the cam is dark.
<ghostcube> and if it comes up as i think after any update like you mentioned at the beginning 
<ghostcube> :)
<syn-ack> second monitor == goodness.
<jjohansen> syn-ack: the apparmor repo has been updated to latest kernel and is building again
<syn-ack> Oh goodie
 * syn-ack kills the kernel compile. :P
<syn-ack> jjohansen, Pulling it down now. Thanks.
<syn-ack> jjohansen, This new kernel built and boots quite nicely and aa loaded nicely too
<jjohansen> :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-11
<ibkanat> trying to get rid of latency issues audio stutter
<ibkanat> I want to run netflix and magic jack out of windows till I have solution for them in linux
<ibkanat> I have a q6600 and 8 gigs of ram
<ibkanat> >	but vm runs best with one core... weird wonder if trying to run a rt-kernel for ubuntu would be best but the lastest rt kernel wont boot
<RAOF> Oh, interesting.  Nouveau ctxprogs have been moved out to use the firmware loader interface.
<_ruben> how can i debug this error: [   62.120048] bnx2: Can't load firmware file "bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw" ?
<_ruben> its a custom built kernel
<_ruben> but i do have that file in /lib/firmware/
<jk-_> _ruben: where in /lib/firmware?
<_ruben> hmm .. unloading and reload does work (thought i had tried it before)
<_ruben> perhaps /lib/firmware/ wasnt available at boottime yet or so
<_ruben> its in the proper /lib/firmware/kernelversion dir
<_ruben> perhaps i needa update my initrd or so
<tjaalton> RAOF: that was quick :)
<tjaalton> heh, so nouveau is now being sent to linus' tree
<tjaalton> what a difference one day can make
<ghostcube> noveau is being included to kernel :O
<tjaalton> looks like it'll make it in .33
<virtuald> nice :)
<apw> heh typical
<ghostcube> apw: will bother you this evening for my cam mysterie 
<ghostcube> :D
<apw> expect me to be in the pub
<ghostcube> oki
<ghostcube> hehe
<gnomefreak> does the kernel control system beep?
<csurbhi> apw, i sent the ext4 patch for fixing upstream bug http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14286 to the ext4 ml
<ubot3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14286 in ext4 "kernel BUG at fs/ext4/extents.c:2863" [Normal,New] 
<apw> gnomefreak, pretty much yes
<apw> csurbhi, cool
<gnomefreak> apw: thanks. there is a bug open on it already 
<ghostcube> apw: after booting without installing anything before cam is dark 
<ghostcube> :)
<WeatherGod> hello, I have come across an interesting bug report
<WeatherGod> it says that the kernel is writing entries into /var/log/messages at a growing rate
<WeatherGod> started at 20 messages per minute...
<WeatherGod> sorry, 20 message per second
<WeatherGod> 110 messages a second 4 days later
<WeatherGod> "CPU0: Temperature/speed normal"
<WeatherGod> any ideas?
<jjohansen> what type of messages?
<jjohansen> which bug report
<WeatherGod> bug 495603
<ubot3> Malone bug 495603 in upstart "/var/log/messages is recieving messages 100+ messages a second (since Dec 7, 2009 (last update)) "Dec 11 13:38:47 taylor-laptop kernel: [103577.453350] CPU0: Temperature/speed normal" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495603
<jjohansen> WeatherGod: that bug doesn't have an attachment or entry with samples of the offending messages.
<WeatherGod> no, he is saying that he is getting that message over and over
<jjohansen> ah, right in the heading
<WeatherGod> the increase in reporting makes me think it has something to do with upstart, maybe respawning processes that shouldn't?
<jjohansen> no, that message comes from the x86 throttling
<jjohansen> it happends when the cpu was throttled and returning has been returned to normal
<WeatherGod> hm
<WeatherGod> interesting
<WeatherGod> so, is something thrashing the throttling?
<jjohansen> which only happens if there are thermal interrupts happening
<WeatherGod> say that five time fast
<WeatherGod> hmm
<jjohansen> basically his machine sounds like it has a hardware issue
<WeatherGod> lovely
<WeatherGod> can't be an acpi issue?
<jjohansen> maybe, could be bad settings of the settings that control when things trip
<jjohansen> but I doubt acpi, as it gets worse over time
<WeatherGod> maybe have him check his fans and such
<WeatherGod> I'll explain the situation to the OR, let him examine his hardware and report back
<WeatherGod> thanks for your help
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-12
<cwillu> dtchen, you know if there's any lingering issues with sdl + pulse + alsa?
<cwillu> (disregard that, the user I was going to pester you with got it sorted out :p)
<Doug_> Whats the best way to get corrupt firmware in the linux-firmware-nonfree package replaced with a working version?
<pgraner> Doug_: What bit of fw?
<Doug_> It's the firmware for Hauppauge DVB-S2 PCI - dvb-fe-cx24116.fw
<pgraner> Doug_: Karmic?
<Doug_> It's been corrupt since it was first put in (Jaunty I think - still corrupt in Karmic)
<pgraner> Doug_: Ok, we only started with the non-free pkg in Karmic, so we'll have to SRU across 3 releases
<pgraner> Doug_: open a bug, mark it as regression, and assign to me
<pgraner> Doug_: when you file it use: ubuntu-bug linux
<Doug_> There's a current bug open at https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/363682. Will I open another?
<ubot3> Malone bug 363682 in linux-firmware-nonfree "cx24116 firmware doesn't load - firmware corrupt" [Undecided,New] 
<pgraner> Doug_: Ah thats why we never saw it because its under the mythbuntu project
<pgraner> Doug_: please create a new bug and dup with that one
<pgraner> Doug_: I don't have perms in the mythbuntu project
 * pgraner makes a note to talk to them about filing fw bugs in Ubuntu first....
<Doug_> Ok thanks for your help I'll open the new bug.
<Sarvatt> heyo, it looks like this commit is breaking KMS for some people (including myself) since it's making vga16fb load? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=commit;h=efc4c46c0d0aba445226f86898b7aed7a0642d05
<Sarvatt> current intel git only works in KMS mode now, I'm unable to start X unless I blacklist vga16fb on a ubuntu kernel since 2.6.32-7
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-13
<ulysses__> Greetings. I want to install VMware Server on my laptop, and I have two question: 1. Is the real-time clock function compiled in the Ubuntu kernel (2.6.31)? 2. Was the parallel port PC-style hardware option (CONFIG_PARPORT_PC) built and loaded as kernel module?
<joaopinto> ulysses__, for the second question: grep CONFIG_PARPORT_PC /boot/config-*
<ulysses__> joaopinto: thanks
<ulysses__> Good bye.
<JanC> well, the parallel port driver is built as a module, but not loaded by default AFAIK...
<dem0buntu> hi there, anyone awake :P
<dem0buntu> can someone point me to a place so I can get tips fixing my kernel panic on wubi?
<dem0buntu> btw, default kernel works like a champ, but every new wubi install I make at some point breaks newer kernels
<dem0buntu> and I cant fix them
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-13
<hrw> hi, I just reported bug 689632 - can someone look and request any needed additional informations?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689632 in linux (Ubuntu) "FTDI usb-serial adapter does not work anymore (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689632
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: there was a relatively similar one some time ago... sure it's not a duplicate?
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: thx will look
<hrw> marked
<hrw> bug 687685
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687685 in linux (Ubuntu) "ftdi_sio /dev/ttyUSB* error: "Resource Temporarily Unavailable" (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 770)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687685
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: np.
<hrw> looks like time for me to checkout kernel again
<LetoThe2nd> just noticed because the serial link to my stellaris/cortex-m3 dev kit was/is broken.
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: can you reming me proper command to update ubuntu kernel git tree? you guys rebase it all the time so 'git pull' does not work
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: thanks for the flowers, but i'm mostly idling and watching here (no kernel developer, at least not for ubuntu)
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: but IIRC it should be something like git rebase --fast-forward or the like.
<abogani> hrw: We rebase only during development.
<hrw> ok
<hrw> apw: ♥ - CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=32 should finally allow me to drop extra argument from kernel cmdline
<slayerman> hello everyone
<slayerman> is there someone here who could help me with xhci_hdc drivers under ubuntu 10.04 please?
<slayerman> hello someone here ?
<smb> There is, but i do not think I can help you with that driver. Sounds like usb3...
<slayerman> yes it is
<slayerman> do you know if there is a kernel version working propermy with usb3 and usb3 suspend ?
<slayerman> nevermind
<smb> slayerman, Not really. Have you tried the mainline builds?
<robbiew> smb: ping
<smb> robbiew, yup?
<robbiew> smb: bug 684304 is giving me heartburn :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684304 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "cciss module does not identify resources (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684304
<robbiew> as it blocks UEC testing
<robbiew> any ideas on what's going on with it?
<smb> robbiew, Alright, I will see what I can do. But now I have to stop the important patch pilot duty. ;-P
<robbiew> smb: ah...no
<robbiew> smb: it can wait until you are done 
<robbiew> smb: patch pilot is important ;)
<robbiew> smb: if you could look into it after your duty today or tomorrow, I'd appreciate it
<smb> I believe the last thing I saw was that it at least showed up as an id
<smb> Yeah, I need to ask for lspci -vvvnn from MAverick and NAtty to see hether anything in the config space is different
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * jjohansen lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-14
<aditia> Hello everyone
<aditia> anyone here know about high load average at startup issue?
<jk-> aditia: how high?
<jk-> (and how long after startup?)
<aditia> 10.4
<aditia> 11
<aditia> and get lower as time goes by
<aditia> it takes a while until my desktop fully appear
<aditia> I've upgraded to vanilla kernel
<aditia> and now back to stable lucid kerne;
<aditia> but it's still happen
<aditia> any idea to solve this issue
<aditia> ???
<jjohansen> aditia: startup launches a lot of things in parallel, I'm not sure what they average is supposed to be but it wouldn't surprise me if at some points its above 10
<aditia> hello agaim
<aditia> again
<smb> lamont, Not really holding my breath but did I not make some Hardy test kernel for you to try with ICH10 hw? I know there are likely thousands of more important issues.
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<JFo> woo! :)
<hrw> hi, can someone tell me does my comment on bug 684969 has sense?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684969 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "libcap-ng fails with kernel headers 2.6.37 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684969
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - in 30 minutes - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##
<jjohansen> smb: the bug I was referring to is bug #671001
<smb> bug 671001
<smb> common bug bot
<smb> jjohansen, Ah yes, that actually was the one I was commenting on today. 
 * smb forgets the numbers quickly
<jjohansen> smb: oh where I missed that.
<jjohansen> Basically they are running their kernel with that hack on top of it.
<smb> jjohansen, That fix for the divide by zero or another thing
<jjohansen> since the underlying problem hasn't been fixed, the kernel just progresses to the next problem it causess
<smb> I remember being told that they use some kernel from you
<jjohansen> yeah the divide by zero
<smb> But I did not know exactly which one
<smb> ah ok
<jjohansen> I built them a kernel to test the bug against, with the attached patch applied
<jjohansen> now they are using it on their servers because it worked for them
<lamont> smb: right.  I'll make sure that gets tested this week.  last week's sprint did not provide me with the downtime I needed to do that testing
<smb> I guess probably the softlockup panic together with paniconoops may be a next step
<smb> lamont, Ah ok. Sure. I just stumbled over some email and suddenly remembered
<sconklin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Kernel%20patches
<lamont> do feel free to poke me again thursday
<smb> If I remember :)
<jjohansen> smb: yeah, I also asked joe to see if the will run a crashkernel
<lamont> smb: heh.  I've made  a note.
<smb> jjohansen, right, probably me or you should also add that to the bug report
<jjohansen> smb: I'll do it, I am updating a couple bugs right now
<smb> jjohansen, ok sure. I think I am done with treading on any of those for today
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Meeting starting now
<bjf> ##
<jjohansen> \o
<JFo> apparently my double tap is failing
<smb> JFo, Not enough coffee :)
<JFo> apparently :)
 * JFo goes to get more coffee now
 * smb waits for his ...
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Maverick Kernel Version: 2.6.35 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - January-04 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<jj-afk> running an errand
<tgardner> cking, how well does fwts work if the kernel is booted with acpi=off ?
<cking> tgardner, well, most of the tests it inspects the ACPI tables, so that won't affect it.
<cking> it will give different results when it scans the kernel logs though
<tgardner> cking, I'm researching a bug where the kernel won't boot woth ACPI enabled, so wondered if fwts might give up some clues
<cking> tgardner, it may help - it will be able to inspect the ACPI tables and maybe diagnose things. Make sure you are using the latest natty version to get all the goodness
<cking> https://launchpad.net/~firmware-testing-team/+archive/ppa-firmware-test-suite-natty-stable
<tgardner> cking, its an ASUS X71 (AMD Turion). I wonder if a microcode update might help?
<cking> tgardner, will the microcode help? It has to be installed by a booted system, kinda catch-22
<tgardner> cking, according to the microcode module it installs at every boot. so, if it can get that far....
<tgardner> cking, hmm, the web site lies, "Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d"
<cking> most confusing.
<cking> I'd try disabling the apic first, , nolapic or nolapic_timer
<cking> Also, it's it hanging forever, or just for a long time? I'd give it ~300 seconds to see if anything happens - then we can deduce if it's a timer and/or chipset "feature"
<cking> s/it's/is/
<tgardner> cking, will do. thanks for the suggestions
<smoser> smb, jjohansen if you'd like, i have approximately 20 minutes of my hour left on our ubuntu cc1.4xlarge instance (cluster compute)
<smoser> you both should have access to ubuntu@ec2-184-72-179-202.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smoser> i just filed bug 690286
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690286 in linux (Ubuntu) "cluster compute instances do not see ephemeral storage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690286
 * smb rather leaves the honors to jjohansen at that time of the day
<jjohansen> smoser: is there anything in particular you want me to poke at while in there
<smoser> not really.
<smoser> i was going to try rebooting without the xen_emul_unplug=unnecessary
<smoser> in an effort to see if i see the ephemeral
<smoser> but i think it will fail to boot
<smoser> so i was trying to figure out how to do grub-2 boot --once
 * tgardner --> lunch
<bguthro> Hi - I realize this is the main forum for mainline development. Is there a separate forum for LTS .32 discussions, or is this the right place?
<tgardner> bguthro, its as good a place as any
<bguthro> I'm working off of a .32 kernel, and am seeing hangs on the Lenovo X100e. It looks like this launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591699 and this kernel.org bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15166 - I was hoping to brainstorm fixes with someone knowledgeable on DRM, or radeon (particularly VRAM mappings)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591699 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Thinkpad x100e freezes when X blanks screen (affects: 7) (heat: 59)" [Medium,Triaged]
<bguthro> I was recently introduced via email to Pat McGowen over at Canonical via email, who pointed me to the following fix: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git;a=commit;h=7547a917fa5f3b2406f52c7dcf7ec9ad3c8532eb 
<bguthro> However, that's a massive merge changeset...I was hoping for something a little more surgical
<tgardner> bguthro, have you tried the Maverick or Natty LTS backport kernels?
<bguthro> Is anyone on here well versed in DRM changes between .32 and .35?
<tgardner> bguthro, the Lucid kernel actually has a full backport from 2.6.33 plus stable updates
<bguthro> I have. They work. Unfortunately, updating the entire kernel isn't an option for me
<tgardner> bguthro, why is that?
<bguthro> I'm from virtualcomputer.com - we're currently based off of the lucid kernel, plus a stack of Xen patches. Updating to .35 will come into play on our next dev cycle, but we don't have the engineering resources to dedicate to that at this phase of our dev cycle.
<bguthro> I've been asked to get the X100e working, and it freezes on me as soon as I load video.ko
<tgardner> bguthro, well, I'm not knowledgeable enough about the DRM subsystem to help much. Plus, its likely to be a deep driver settings issue.
<bguthro> tgardner - Thanks anyway. I was hoping for a magical silver bullet, that I'm almost positive doesn't exist. But...it can't hurt to ask
<bguthro> FWIW, I tested the this hang on lucid, with the following results:
<bguthro> 2.6.32.21 - backlight hang on Fn+Home
<bguthro> 2.6.34.6 - backlight hang on Fn+Home
<bguthro> 2.6.35.4 - backlight works
<bguthro> 2.6.36.999 (daily) - backlight works 
<tgardner> bguthro, you could get a list of patches to the ATI driver between 2.6.33 and 2.6.35. Maybe something will jump out at you
<mjg59> There's a fix for that bug in the RHEL 6 kernel
<mjg59> But, sadly, it's embedded in a single tarball
<bguthro> without patches, I'm sure
<mjg59> Correct!
<bguthro> maybe I can chase down their git tree somewhere
<mjg59> Nope
<bguthro> no public git? boo.
<mjg59> Indeed
<tgardner> bguthro, once you have the RHEL tarball you could always diff it against the base kernel to see whats changed. kind of tedious for sure
<bguthro> right. this is RHEL, not Fedora. Of course. I'll see if I can at least chase down that tarball
<bguthro> FWIW, you can get the RHEL6 combined patch from here: http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/kernel/rhel6/042test003.1 
<bguthro> Unfortunately, it is difficult to soft through for substantive changes, as it seems a significant portion of it is whitespace change, and/or changing C-style comments to C++ style.
<bguthro> That said, it gives me a starting place.
<tgardner> ick. good luck.
<mjg59> bguthro: Ug. Now I look at it, I don't think that patch did go into the kernel.
<mjg59> Ah, no, it did
<bguthro> mjg59: Are you looking at the atombios changes - or is there a generic change in drm I should be looking for
<mjg59> bguthro: It's in the radeon code, but it's not in atom
<mjg59> Look for changes related to mc_vram_size
<bguthro> r600_vram_gtt_location certainly is interesting
<bguthro> OK, this definetly gives me something to go on. Thanks a lot!
 * jjohansen lunch
<cnd> Sarvatt, I'll review the clickpad revert in more detail before sending my ack
<cnd> but as a heads up I would guess that reversion is best
 * cking-afk calls it a day
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-15
<jj-afk> back on later
 * lucent waves hands a bit
<lucent> I've got a couple of bugs that need attention, the fixes have landed in mainline and I need help tracking whether or not that has trickled down into say, any of the Ubuntu released kernels
<lucent> bugs are #660315 and #657081
<apw> bug #660315, bug #657081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660315 in linux (Ubuntu) "U232-P9 USB Serial adapter not working in Ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 62)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657081 in linux (Ubuntu) "New firewire stack unreliable with Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b (affects: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657081
<smb> apw, random bug numbers?
<apw> smb from the last messages in my window (in the wrong format to trigger ubotu
<smb> ah
<apw> no idea what day they were from
<apw> lucent, updated both bugs status, both are in the pipe to released, one in -proposed right now and one applied ready for the next upload to -proposed
<cjwatson> apw: back from holiday yet? :)  I'd like to talk about vt.handoff again ...
<apw> cjwatson, sure am ... saw you 'numbering' thing ...
<apw> bug 689606
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689606 in linux (Ubuntu) "vt.handoff uses kernel-internal numbering, not conventional user-visible numbering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689606
<apw> i concur that all other interfaces use real VT numbers and as such should be adjusted
<apw> cjwatson, i see if you use =6 that things are even less flickery ...
<apw> which i was not expecting
 * apw suspects cjwatson has been sucked up into the vortex
<cjwatson> apw: right, =6 worked just fine because plymouth goes on vt7
<cjwatson> I think the default in the patch that adds a flag bit should probably go to vt7 too; although having userspace policy in a kernel patch like that is kind of unfortunate
<cjwatson> apw: I mostly just wanted to check that you did intend to change vt.handoff numbering, since I'm nearly ready to upload a grub2 package that uses it :)
<apw> cjwatson, yep, am spinning a test kernel right now with the requisite changes, will point you to it for testing shortly
<apw> cjwatson, is that grub with a solid background?
<apw> cjwatson, are you handing off via the command line option, i assume you are
<cjwatson> apw: yes and yes
<cjwatson> also with my best effort at autodetecting a decent resolution using VBE
<apw> cjwatson, excellent, can i swap a kernel for a grub package so i can test it ?
<cjwatson> sure, give me a bit to get it built
<apw> cjwatson, i assume you can ship the grub component without the kernel numbering fix, as it will work just not as well with the wrong number
<cjwatson> I was just going to ship it with vt.handoff=7.  It works, just not quite as well
<cjwatson> (works> if the new kernel isn't present, I mean)
<apw> yep perfect sense, it looks swish here with it on 7
<apw> though as i have my own image there is a jerk as the image moves to the right place
<cjwatson> right, just using flat colour should avoid that
<cjwatson> took longer than I expected to get that done in grub, I had a seriously annoying bug where some of the screen was in a slightly different shade of purple
<cjwatson> eventually worked out that red and blue channels were swapped
<apw> cjwatson, woh odd indeed
<apw> cjwatson, i recon if they want something other than solid, that we just put the orange ubuntu circle of friends in the centre, fairly large, and then transition to ubuntu ... being completly different it shouldn't feel odd
<cjwatson> completely different is better than slightly different, but anything that doesn't get the design team on my back is favourite
<tseliot> apw: can you trigger a rebuild for drm-next in the mainline PPA, please? The last kernel image wasn't built (only the headers are there)
<apw> tseliot, normally that means it failed to build
<apw> tseliot, yeah its failed cause various staging drivers do not build in that kernel
<apw> tseliot, there doesn't seem to have been any activity on that tree for some weeks, have i got the right source?
<tseliot> apw: easycap_main.c failed...
<apw> its an old 2.6.37-rc3 base it seems ?
<apw> those bugs were shaken out in mainline since then, as mainline is building again
<tseliot> apw: maybe they're using http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/drm-core-next now?
<apw> tseliot, cirtainly i am not using that one currently
<apw> thats 12 days old too
<tseliot> apw: yes, maybe they're focusing on drm-fixes now but that's not the point
<tseliot> apw: could you trigger a build of drm-core-next please?
<tseliot> that would really help
<apw> tseliot, thats not a tree we normally build, is it one we should ?
<tseliot> apw: I guess so
<apw> tseliot, instead of drm-next ?
<tseliot> apw: I need to check this. In the meantime can you simply add it? Or is it too much work compared with a replacement?
<apw> tseliot, its very expensive to build these things in general, so i am not keen to add an additional one if it is not needed, if its really a replacement
<apw> tseliot, this core tree is based on the same base so it will fail t o build with the same errors anyhow
<tseliot> apw: I'll ask around about drm-core-next but yes, you're right about the build failure
<tseliot> apw: I guess those commits for the radeon driver are not in the linus branch, right?
<apw> tseliot, they seem to be about the same as well
<apw> there appears to be one commit difference between those two branches
<tseliot> apw: by linus branch I really mean Linus' branch
<apw> commit acb325062afc09c196f7d3888b81312e6ebcdc35
<apw> Author: Alex Deucher <alexdeucher@gmail.com>
<apw> Date:   Tue Nov 23 00:41:00 2010 -0500
<apw>     drm/radeon/kms: improve pflip precision on r1xx-r4xx
<apw> thats the only commit which they differ by
<tseliot> apw: ah, good. Is this available in the mainline PPA?
<apw> (the difference above is between drm-next and drm-core-next, am still investigating whats in mainline)
<tseliot> aah
<tseliot> ok
<apw> tseliot, there is a slew of ATI stuff not in linus tree
<apw> tseliot, do you have a commit in mind you need?
<tseliot> apw: well I'd say at least 9535ab7323351bacf02d82af79921df1d6594969
<apw> tseliot, i presume thats not slated for .37 but for .38-rc1 given its on the drm-next branch
<apw> tseliot, it doesn't sound like its expected to fix anything?  waht you hoping for from it?
<tseliot> apw: I need to test evergreen urgently but I guess I'll just settle with 2.6.37-rc5 and hope that it works
<apw> tseliot, well i would suggest you start with that yes, that is in the current natty kernel
<tseliot> apw: ok, thanks
 * tseliot -> lunch
<cjwatson> apw: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/grub2/ <- haven't tested those specific binaries but ...
<apw> cjwatson, do you have any amd64 binaries?
<apw> though i guess as the source is there i can make my own
<cjwatson> afraid not
<apw> cjwatson, the kernels are here: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/handoff-renumber-natty/
<apw> and man does it take some cycles to build grub2
<cjwatson> yeah, it's all the platforms
<cjwatson> apw: is that ABI-compatible with 2.6.37-9.22?
<apw> cjwatson, it should be yes, the code change should not be a bumper
 * apw finally has some amd64 binaries ... woh
<cjwatson> I wouldn't mind being able to get plymouth to fade in the logo over a period of a second or so, at some point :)
<apw> cjwatson, blank is a little odd, i suspect they are not going to be happy
<tseliot> cjwatson: what are your plans for Natty? Are you going to set the bootsplash in both grub and in plymouth?
 * tseliot is wondering whether grub will use keep_payload
<apw> cjwatson, i note it asked if i wanted your /etc/default/grub file and i said yes, and yet, it maintained some of my changes, specifically to the options on the kernel command line ... was i expecting that?
<cjwatson> apw: there's some ucf configuration file merging going on there
<cjwatson> apw: I thought you said the design team said a purple background was fine?
<cjwatson> tseliot: current plan (testing with apw at the moment) is to set plain background in grub and have plymouth draw the logo
<cjwatson> tseliot: but match up the colour in grub so that it doesn't look like a black screen
<apw> cjwatson, oh don't get me wrong, they did say some colour would be better, and that was my impression ... BUT once they _see_ it you know what happens every time
<cjwatson> apw: yeah - we'll see
<cjwatson> tseliot: grub is already using gfxpayload=keep in natty
<apw> cjwatson, it does transition pretty nice, but i think they will be unhappy none the less
<cjwatson> apw: well, the option to set an image is still there
<tseliot> cjwatson: are you using vesafb?
<cjwatson> we'll try this first and see
<apw> cjwatson, yeah
<cjwatson> tseliot: grub will enter the kernel in a VBE mode
<apw> cjwatson, its a major step fwd, and wonderful compare to win7
<cjwatson> tseliot: I understand this will normally involve vesafb being there to start with
<apw> on the same machine
<cjwatson> that's interesting
<cjwatson> though of course it's OS X they're actually comparing with ;-)
<tseliot> I guess I'll have to talk to AMD and NVIDIA so as to make sure that their drivers work correctly as they used to have problems with gfxpayload=keep
<apw> cjwatson, heh yeah indeed.  when i boot win7 on this netbook i have a nice bit of cylon for about 10s, then about 40s with the backlight off
<cjwatson> tseliot: yes please!  we have a PCI ID blacklist facility as a stopgap
<cjwatson> apw: though actually, IIRC OS X has solid grey background briefly during boot
<apw> cjwatson, perhaps we should be grey then :)
<cjwatson> it's been a while and the machine with OS X on here is currently unhappy with life
<apw> cjwatson, does this 'draw' the purple?  it seems faster than before with an img
<tseliot> cjwatson: ah, so we could do something like "if nvidia, no gfxpayload"? This would blacklist the open driver too though
<apw> tseliot, i think the rule should be if the packages are installed for nvidia or fgrlx
<apw> cjwatson, now we need to get plymouth to cope with the drm framebuffer appearing in the middle of it doing its thing
<tseliot> apw: ok, that would doable
<tseliot> *be
<apw> tseliot, yeah?  as currently for me, it sees the vesafb and paints that, then drm appears and mode switches
<apw> tseliot, and then i have blank till X takes over
<tseliot> apw: with what card/driver?
<apw> tseliot, its some intel thingy here
<apw> tseliot, a basic atom based model
<apw> tseliot, its possible that its actually that X cannot handoff from vesa ... not sure how to tell
<tseliot> apw: my " that would doable" was in reply to what you said about nvidia and fglrx
<apw> tseliot, ahh
<apw> ignore me then
<tseliot> apw: if you're seeing a resolution change I guess it's inevitable that the splash is broken
<apw> tseliot, yeah, the panel is not a native VBE mode, so there is inevitably a res change i believe
<apw> cjwatson, ^^ sound right on a netbook?
<apw> cjwatson, oh i meant to ask ... are we displaying the menu by default now?  or has that carried over and i need to undo that change manually
<tseliot> apw: if there's a mode switch I guess it's better if plymouth redraws the background
<apw> tseliot, yeah i think thats what is needed, i hear it just core dumps right now :)
<tseliot> oh
<cjwatson> tseliot: I'd rather be a bit more delicate than that, since I've had reports of nvidia systems working fine
<cjwatson> apw: the flood-fill is quicker than an image fill - there's optimised code for it
<cjwatson> apw: right, the framebuffer switch is as yet unhandled ...
<cjwatson> apw: resolution change> depends on the BIOS
<cjwatson> apw: we're not displaying the menu by default, no
<apw> cjwatson, am pretty happy with the way it looks to me regardless ...  i can cope with a blip to black
<apw> cjwatson, menu> ok so that carried over will try and undo it :)
<cjwatson> VESA BIOSes vary a lot.  I'm particularly unimpressed with my laptop listing a preferred mode that doesn't appear in its mode list
<tseliot> cjwatson: yes, of course I'll try to convince them to get their driver to work properly with our grub first
<cjwatson> tseliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/686070/comments/4 for instance says it all works fine with the proprietary driver
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686070 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "black screen (no more gdm/X server) with nvidia propriatery after gfxpayload=keep activation (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<apw> cjwatson, ok that looks pretty nice to me, but who am i to argue with design
<apw> cjwatson, i am seeing what appears to be tiling issues with the plymouth text at the bottom
<tseliot> cjwatson: ah, thanks for the link
<cjwatson> apw: tiling issues?
<apw> cjwatson, thats my interpretation, clearly the text for an fsck or similar, and clearly not right at all, messed up pixels in the rows, like its thinking its tiled and its not
<cjwatson> apw: sounds like another symptom of failing to deal with the fb switching over?
<apw> cjwatson, yeah could be indeed
<apw> cjwatson, suspect we need a plymouth expert on the case
 * apw looks for james :)
<cjwatson> so are you going to go ahead and upload the vt.handoff numbering change?
<apw> cjwatson, yeah it will be in the next upload
<lag> How do you download a *.deb file?
<apw> cjwatson, are you wanting me to expedite it?  or as it works with a little extra flick do we not care too much
<apw> lag, ?
<cjwatson> apw: I guess I can just upload grub2 in advance of that
<apw> cjwatson, yeah cirtianly no need to hold back cause of the kernel, its close enough
<lag> I'd like to do something like "apt-get download linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic"
<apw> lag,  won't apt-get download linux-image-generic trigger the right thing?
<lag> apw: E: Invalid operation download
<apw> apt-get install -d linux-image
<apw> lag, ^^
<lag> apw: It seemed to download - no idea where the hell it went :)
<apw> /var/apt/cache/archives
<lag> Close enough
<lag> /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<apw> lag, so i assume you don't want to install it, you may have it scheduled for install now
<lag> You're a star, thanks!
<lag> Ah, balls
<lag> How do you unschedule it?
<apw> so you may need to remove it again afterwards
<apw> that is a good quesiton
<apw> apt-get remove perhaps
<cjwatson> 'aptitude download'
<cjwatson> err, it shouldn't be scheduled for install just because of 'install -d'
<apw> cjwatson, oh then thats good
<apw> lag, ^^ sounds like -d is good enough
<lag> cjwatson: Ah, I knew I'd seen the 'download' option somewhere - I assumed it was removed from apt
<lag> Sounds that way - thanks chaps
<cjwatson> 'apt-get download' was added in natty
<apw> nice
<cjwatson> apt 0.8.9ubuntu1
<bguthro> "apt-get install --download-only" would work as well
<lag> It's okay, I have my *.deb now :)
<cjwatson> bguthro: yes, apw said that above
<cjwatson> (-d is short for --download-only)
<bguthro> cjwatson: apologies, I realized that after I hit 'enter'
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/683605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683605 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "kernel hibernate signature has changed from S1SUSPEND to LINHIB0001 (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 236)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> brb, need more coffee
<tgardner> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/690190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690190 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "HP Mini 10, i915, ftrace faulted on writing [<ffffffffa000014c>] video_output_register+0x1c/0x12c [output] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> I just started getting ftrace faulted on writing [<f8469b2f>] ahci_softreset+0xf/0x4e0 [libahci] every boot in the last few days too
<tgardner> Sarvatt, we're beginning to think this is the RO/NX patches (again)
<Sarvatt> oh good point, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1309290?do=post_view_threaded
<bdmurray> bug 669399 seems to be a dupe of 687750
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669399 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad bottom edge unresponsive in ubuntu 10.10 64-bit (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669399
<Sarvatt> bdmurray: yeah thats the bug that led to me sending that synaptics revert to the list, the commit that got SRUed didn't actually fix it for those thinkpad edge's and it needed the further fix
<tgardner> bjf, whilst you're in a reviewing mood, how about having a look at the maverick-meta SRU I've proposed.
<tgardner> bug #681727
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681727 in linux-meta (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic not available for kernel 2.6.35-23 (affects: 9) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681727
<bjf> tgardner, done, looks good
<tgardner> bjf, thanks
<bjf> tgardner, i'm going to be working on that 2.6.35.10 pile
<bjf> tgardner, just fyi
<tgardner> bjf, ejoy
<tgardner> enjoy even
<JFo> <-lunch
<lucent> apw: thanks kindly for your help with those updates :)
<apw> kees, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/690190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690190 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "HP Mini 10, i915, ftrace faulted on writing [<ffffffffa000014c>] video_output_register+0x1c/0x12c [output] (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress]
<apw> kees, seems that your modules NX patch is still broke
<tgardner> apw, ah, I was gonna subscribe him to the bug
<apw> tgardner, just did
<kees> apw: yes, there's a fix for that. I will fetch it.
<apw> kees, man ... this code is utter junk :)
<kees> apw: yeah, I agree, we should rip out ftrace. :)
<kees> the kernel has gone way too long without proper memory protections, so there's bound to be pain on this.
<apw> kees, indeed so
<tgardner> kees, so, you think you have a patch for this particular issue?
<kees> tgardner: I know it for sure, finding the url for it now
<tgardner> kees, Sarvatt pointed out a fix earlier today, but the code is quite different
<kees> ?
<tgardner> kees, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1309290?do=post_view_threaded
<kees> that's the fix. how is the code different?
<tgardner> kees, well, a cursory exam of the code in Linus tree appears quite different
<kees> sure, this code is in tip, not Linus's tree
<tgardner> kees, perhaps we can wait on this until the .38 merge window?
<kees> tgardner: please no; no one else is testing it widely. you always told me to get crazy stuff into the ubuntu kernels asap for wide testing, etc.
<tgardner> kees, I know, but it _is_ causing a fair amount of grief.
<apw> kees, this fix is over two weeks old ... !!!
<kees> since this issue has a fix, let's just get that in, and see how it stands?
<tgardner> can you assemble to right commits from tip to fix this?
<kees> apw: yeah, I missed it in my last merge
<apw> kees, got a pointer to an approved patch ?
<kees> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/x86/linux-2.6-tip.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/x86/security
<apw> there is much discussion after that
<kees> this is the tip branch. two more fixes are needed (1 is already in ubuntu, 1 is missing, the above url you pasted)
<apw> kees, that tip has less than we do doesn't it ?
<kees> apw: yes, it is missing two fixes.
<apw> kees, so where can we find commited versions of those ?
<apw> (of the second one)
<kees> apw: neither are committed because Gleixner went mia on this topic
<kees> apw: one is our c02d728, the other is http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1309290?do=post_view_threaded
<tgardner> kees, ok, lemme look at it again since I have the reproducer.
<apw> tgardner, you'll need to find a version which isn't spanked to death by whitespace dammage
<tgardner> apw, I know. the patch really just moves a block of code
<kees> tgardner, apw: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=kees/ubuntu-natty.git;a=commitdiff;h=e90bdb6c9e596fdb3ae56e4fb2868cfbbb49b6f6
<tgardner> kees, huh, just about had it coded. I guess I'll get it from your tree.
<kees> tgardner: btw, how did you reproduce that ftrace bug?
<tgardner> kees, just by booting an HP mini 10
<kees> what is ftrace doing, I wonder?
<tgardner> kees, just trying to write some memory in the module. I think apw had it scoped out.
<Sarvatt> looks like I get the same one on my aspire one too (the one that can't warm boot with the nx emulation stuff), [    1.532879] ftrace faulted on writing [<f84370f9>] video_output_register+0x9/0x10c [output]
<tgardner> I'll have a test kernel in 10 minutes or so. we'll know soon enough
<apw> Sarvatt, interesting ... warm boot only for you
<kees> Sarvatt: if you return your BIOS to stock, can you warm boot?
<kees> Sarvatt: I've had testing done on nearly identical hardware and still can't reproduce that bug. :(
<Sarvatt> ftrace faulted on writing [<f8469b2f>] ahci_softreset+0xf/0x4e0 [libahci] on all my non intel machines
<kees> oh hey, I get those warnings about ftrace too. but everything is fine. :P
<kees> Dec 13 20:54:52 gorgon kernel: [    1.482602] ftrace faulted on writing [<ffffffffa000014c>] video_output_register+0x1c/0x12c [output]
<apw> kees, it depends which module it gets i think
<Sarvatt> kees: sorry I didn't try that first thing but I modified it over 2 years ago and have to figure out how to do it again, don't want to lose AHCI mode :)
<kees> Sarvatt: oh! heh. I thought you'd modded it for hardware NX.
<kees> Sarvatt: because the latest kernels shouldn't need you do mod your BIOS to get hw NX any more.
<kees> s/do/to
<tgardner> apw, slammed HEAD on Natty master-next
<apw> tgardner, thanks
<tgardner> apw, perhaps it'll actually build now :)
<apw> tgardner, hehe
<smoser> smb, ping
<smoser> maybe someone else can answer in smb's absense.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2 .
<smoser> is there a way that i can easily see what needs verification before the lucid-proposed version would get into -updates ?
<tgardner> smoser, hmm, jfo might be able to help. or look in the changelog for the bug links
<smoser> well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/668380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668380 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Lucid update to 2.6.32.25 stable release (affects: 1) (heat: 73)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<smoser> lists dozens of things... so i'm guessing that no one is expecting all those issues fixed to be individually verified.
<tgardner> smoser, no, only the SRU bugs
<smoser> but that bug still has the 'verification-needed' set. wondering overall on the general process here.
<smoser> well that is an sru bug
<tgardner> smoser, yeah, but that bug isn't against -ec2. you need your own tracking bug since -ec2 is a different source package
<smoser> well, maybe. (i'm not looking for more work)
 * JFo reads back
 * JFo digs for a link
<smoser> but generally, does someone on the kernel team watch over the -proposed kernels ? 
<JFo> smoser, is the tag 'verification-needed'?
<tgardner> smoser, smb knows how to drive this one to conclusion. send him an email.
<smoser> i need to refresh lucid UEC images, and wondering if i should wait on that -proposed, and thus wondering how long i would be expecting to wait.  if its 3 days, i'll wait. if its 15, no.
<JFo> err rather... hmmm
<tgardner> smoser, barring regressions, you should be able to get it promoted by next week
<smoser> JFo, yes, that bug that i pointed to has 'verification-needed'. so by normal SRU process, it will not leave -proposed until it says 'verification-done', and someone marks that they've done verification
<JFo> ok
<smoser> which, for a metabug like that, is generally not going to happen by any single person. so i'm wondering what different process is in place for kernel.
<JFo> smoser, but you are looking for those in EC2?
<smoser> they're the same for other images also
<smoser> ie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<smoser> still lists that same bug
<smoser> and bug 681132
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681132 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Lucid update to 2.6.32.26+drm33.11 stable release (affects: 1) (heat: 160)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681132
<JFo> oh
<tgardner> JFo, smoser could always add the linux-ec2 source package to that bug
<JFo> tgardner, right
<JFo> if I understand the question right
<smoser> right. (i'm guessing that is what happens in pitti's head before he moves -proposed to -updates)
<smoser> so i can do that
<tgardner> smoser, yep
<smoser> but thats not going to get verification actually *done*
<smoser> i'm asking how verification is actually done
<JFo> cool, I thought you were looking for a link to the tagged bugs such as: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2/+bugs?&field.tag=verification-needed&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<tgardner> nope, you need to provide that
<JFo> smoser, generally we ask those affected in the bug to test
<smoser> well, i can't. as i would suspect that no individual can.
<smoser> look at the changes described there.
<JFo> smoser, hmmm in that case, I believe we simply test to see if anything related breaks
<tgardner> smoser, you only need to verify that stable updates have not cause any regressions
<JFo> and if not, we consider it "good"
<JFo> for loose translations of the word
<JFo> right
<JFo> what tgardner said
<JFo> :)
<smoser> so if *I* dont do that, will it get done ? or does that requirement just get ignored  and it let into -updates anyway.
<smoser> (i represent an extremely small sample set of kernel users)
<kees> tgardner: I'm stepping away for a bit; please let me know if the RO/NX fix works when it's finished building.
<JFo> smoser likely not
<smoser> sorry, liekly not what ?
<JFo> we need some form of acknowledgement that testing for breakage occured
<JFo> heh, sorry
<JFo> it will likely not get ignored
<JFo> read, it won't get done
<smoser> i'm just saying, sure, i can use the kernel for a couple hours, and verify it didn't destroy my data, but thats hardly even a useful piece of informatoin.
<JFo> in some cases it is all we can get
<tgardner> smoser, and you think the mainline kernel gets any more testing then that?
<JFo> right, most of the time that little bit of feedback is more than they have :)
<tgardner> kees, apw: ok, that patch appears to have fixed my particular RO/NX issue.
<smoser> ok. so, a bit of digging... and i've found that pedro_ from QA team is running tests in lp:qa-regression-testing for this cycle on -proposed kernels.  his results for the kernel in question is at http://people.canonical.com/~pedro/kernel/kernel-2.6.35-24.42/
<apw> smoser, now those are very new :)
<tgardner> smoser, that is correct, but you're concerned about regressions in a xen hybrid kernel, correct?
<smoser> not really, no. 
<tgardner> isn't that what the Lucid -ec2 kernel was?
<smoser> i was looking for a general "we run this set of tests, and then mark them verified"
<smoser> well, yes, the lucid-ec2 kernel was that.
<smoser> and i will now run that set of tests on ec2 and see if anything hits the fan
<tgardner> apw, I think that RO/NX patch is worthy of an upload. I also pushed an ABI bump
<apw> tgardner, ok i'll so a quick scan and then upload it
<apw> to see if there is anything else we need in there
<tgardner> apw, how about your grub fix? isn't there a kernel component to that?
<apw> tgardner, yep, i'll just check its in there, and then tie the bows on it
<tgardner> apw, oh, those are the vt patches, right?
<apw> tgardner, should be yeah.  will check they are all thats needed, believe so
<apw> be good to have that out soonest
<tgardner> apw, ok. if you run out of interest I can do the packaging later today.
<apw> tgardner, will shout if i am bored :)
<tgardner> apw, well, I was referring more to your EOD, massive beer consumption, general lack of lucidity, etc
<apw> tgardner, heh, i was out to get the car to and from the shop today so my day is a little skewed in your favour
<achiang> JFo: got a report from a friend that a lucid kernel update breaks an arduino serial device
<JFo> achiang, any bug report on it yet?
<JFo> or is he just mentioning?
<apw> achiang, define breaks ... stops being programmed, or slags the device
<achiang> JFo: no, shall i file one? the reporter won't be able to do much bisection to help us
<JFo> as long as we can get the environment info as well as what apw wants
<JFo> we need a good description
<achiang> JFo: the knowledge i have is: the usbid / pciid of the breaking device, and the 2 actual kernel revs where it breaks (2.6.32-24.43 good,  2.6.32-25.45 bad)
<apw> cking, did you have an arduino ?
<cking> apw, yep
<cking> why?
<apw> cking, read back about 4 lines
<apw> (from your yep)
<achiang> apw: trying to figure out what "breaks" means
<JFo> achiang, depending on what cking needs that may be good
<JFo> achiang, it is a start :)
<cking> how urgent is it? like I've got more critical bugs than need to be fixed in the next 8 hours than I can remember
<achiang> cking: it is not urgent. 
<achiang> JFo: cool, i've got a test case in C too.
<achiang> cking: apw: ^^
 * achiang will file a bug report. just file against ubuntu-kernel, right?
 * tgardner --> lunch
<cking> achiang, afraid I've only used the USB connector, so I'm not familiar with the serial device on the Arduino. sconklin and hughhalf have Arduino kit
<apw> achiang, against 'linux'
<apw> (if its a kernel issue)
<achiang> apw: ok, thanks. although an arduino serial device is a weird, uncommon thing, i wonder if we broke something else in USB. that's my fear
<apw> achiang, indeed, till we know if its more widespread its worrying
<JFo> sorry, need to set my client up to ding at me when someone says my name :)
<JFo> achiang, looks like apw has you pretty squared away
<achiang> JFo: yep, writing report now
<JFo> excellent, thank you :)
<achiang> JFo: apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/690798
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690798 in linux (Ubuntu) "arduino USB serial device breaks on lucid kernel upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> thanks achiang 
<achiang> np
 * jjohansen lunch
<kees> tgardner: great!
<tgardner> kees, apw is gonna package it up and upload yet today (I think)
<kees> tgardner: excellent; sorry I missed that patch in my last pull request. I thought it had been solved by Lin Ming's patch, and didn't realize it was also required.
<tgardner> kees, no problem. hopefully this will clear up a bunch of bugs.
 * kees crosses his fingers.
<jnewland> hey everyone! i'm deploying a lucid ubuntu domU on a xen 3.4.2 dom0 - what kernel package should i use? -virtual, -server, or -ec2?
<bguthro> jnewland - IIRC, -virtual, and -server are the same. Lucid x86_64, as well as i386 PAE have the Xen pvops drivers built in...so to anserver your question, just the -generic should work, if you're running 64 bit
<bguthro> but I'm not on the ubuntu kernel team, so I could be mistaken.
<jnewland> bguthro: thanks man, i just noticed that about -virtual and -server :)
<jjohansen> jnewland: you can use any of -virtual, -server or -generic, don't use -ec2 unless you like pain
<jnewland> jjohansen: heh, i tried ec2 and noticed memory allocation pain
<jjohansen> in Lucid -virtual is a subflavor of -server, basically its just packaged a little different (strip out some modules etc)
<jnewland> excellent, makes sense
<jnewland> we're seeing this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/683013) with both -virtual and -server
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683013 in linux (Ubuntu) "High load averages on Lucid while idling [#574910 via ubuntu-bug] (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New]
<jjohansen> right the -ec2 kernel has several ec2 specific patches, and also carries the rather large out of tree full xen patchset, even though it is only enables DomU
<jnewland> and since it's been fixed in the ec2 package, i more interested in that pain :)
<jjohansen> jnewland: well no, it really hasn't
<jnewland> well, at least the reporting part
<jnewland> one part
<jnewland> jjohansen: is there anywhere i can find diffs of those patches just for my perusing?
<jjohansen> the ec2 kernel had a specific patch applied to it that fixed one specific issue, that only applied to it because it was no nohz
<jnewland> interesting
<jnewland> i was just trying to determine what kernel options the ec2 images boot with
<jjohansen> jnewland: sure they are in the git repo
<jjohansen> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<jjohansen> ec2 branch
<jnewland> jjohansen: excellent, was afraid they were under a magical ec2 NDA or something
<jjohansen> the xen patches can be found independent of the git commits in debian-ec2/patches
<jnewland> are there any other options like nohz that the ubuntu ec2 kernels boot with?
<jnewland> tried fishing around for the aki manifests, but didn't have much luck
<jjohansen> err make that debian.ec2/patches.xen/
<jnewland> cool
 * jnewland waits on the clone to finish
<jnewland> jjohansen: in the meantime as a way to debug this, i've been spawning a few of domUs with later mainline kernels and trying to replicate the problem
<jnewland> problem is, it generally appears after a week or so of uptime
<jnewland> anything you reccommend to stress test the kernels? LTP?
<jnewland> or is there something the kernel team specifically prefer i use?
<jjohansen> jnewland: you are referring to bug 683013 showing up in -server/-virtual right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683013 in linux (Ubuntu) "High load averages on Lucid while idling [#574910 via ubuntu-bug] (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683013
<jnewland> yes, 683013 is specifically a re-report of 574910 to make sure it gets attention on those packages
<jjohansen> jnewland: the difference there between -ec2 and -server is that -ec2 is not nohz and so the patch for better calculation of load for nohz kernels was backed out as it was affecting hz kernels in a bad way
<jnewland> hm
<jjohansen> there are still some issues with load accounting, before the patch load was being under reported on nohz kernels, now it seems to be over reported in some cases
<jnewland> so what i'm specifically experiencing are one of the two following symptoms - load being overreported without affecting performance, OR
<bguthro> jnewland, I think we've seen the same thing here. Updating domU to the .35 kernel solved the issue. We chased it down to high load on hypercalls getting the xen version
<jnewland> bguthro: ORLY - mind telling me the specific version?
<bguthro> jnewland - stand by...
<jnewland> the second symptom is load gradually growing until the system is completely unresponsive
<jnewland> the increase is generally reported by the system as increased IO wait
<jnewland> and both situations come with tons of interrupts
<bguthro> that could be explained by a storm of version hypercalls...
<bguthro> jnewland: linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-pae is what I'm running currently. This seemed to solve the hypercall issue.
<jnewland> bguthro: cool, feels good not to be alone here :)
<jnewland> thanks
<jnewland> bguthro: did you use anything to test, or just fire and wait
<jnewland> reproducing this is mostly waiting for us ATM
<bguthro> back in a bit
<jnewland> thanks
<jnewland> later
<bguthro> jnewland - unfortunately, I never found a reproducible test. xentop in dom0 usually reported very high CPU load though
<jnewland> yup, same here
<jnewland> i'm going to play with some stress test tools on a bunch of kernels overnight and see what happens
<bguthro> jnewland - My colleague says that something was fixed in the interrupt handling for the Xen hypercall doorbell...though I can't seem to find a specific changeset to point you to.
<jnewland> sounds legit to me :) i'll do some searching
<bguthro> jnewland - so anything stressing hypercalls in the PV IO path - eg high disk access, or network load should exercise this.
<jnewland> yeah
<bguthro> jnewland - I'd look at bonnie http://www.textuality.com/bonnie/
<jnewland> if disk access will trigger it, that'd be perfect
<bguthro> This is a good list of test tools: http://ltp.sourceforge.net/tooltable.php
<jnewland> excellent
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-16
<cactuar> Hi all! I submitted a bug for Maverick (#647128) and the triager there told me to try using the mainline kernels. So I looked at KernelMainlineBuilds wiki article to get the mainline kernels and try to install them. However, since my kernel panics before during boot, I am trying to install the kernel packages from a LiveCD. I figured I can do this by adding the --root=/media/*drive-uuid* option to dpkg when installing the files. Unfortunately
<jk-> cactuar: just boot to the live cd
<cactuar> Hi jk-, I'm in the LiveCD right now.
<jk-> mount your hdd: mkdir /mnt/foo; mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/foo
<jk-> then chroot: chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash
<cactuar> Ok
<cactuar> Let me try that.
<jk-> then you're "in" the installed distro
<jk-> probably want to mount -t proc none /proc; mount -t sysfs none /sys
<jk-> then apt-get or whatever
<cactuar> All right, I'll let you know if it works!
<cactuar> Thanks!
<jk-> cool :)
<jk-> no problem
<cactuar> jk-: It didn't work ;.;
<cactuar> Right before it terminates, I get "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-999-generic"
<cactuar> Then a bunch of "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs:233: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied"
<cactuar> And then "WARNING: no ldd around - install libc-bin"
<cactuar> and then finally "update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.37-999-generic"
<cactuar> Though, I'm pretty sure I have libc-bin.
<cactuar> Yeah
<jk-> cactuar: ok, from a livecd terminal (not the chroot):
<jk-> mount /dev /mnt/foo/dev -o bind
<cactuar> ok
<cactuar> AH!
<cactuar> Now try again?
<cactuar> from chroot?
<jk-> yeah
<cactuar> jk-: Ah! It finished! Thank you so much!
<jk-> cactuar: woot :)
<bullgard> '~$ modinfo ipw2200; filename:  /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko'. How can I establish that its associated source code file is /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.c ?
<lag> Would someone be kind enough to explain a "Section mismatch" please?
<lag> I'm assuming a definition has been placed into .text when it should have been put in .data
<lag> How to solve?
<ikepanhc> lag: last time I have some markup to solve the warning...
<lag> ikepanhc: Hey Ike
<lag> ikepanhc: Can you explain a little more?
<ikepanhc> lag: searching the markup now
<lag> ikepanhc: Great, thanks
<ikepanhc> lag: at include/linux/init.h line 78
<ikepanhc> ah, I think maybe you shall read from head of the file
<lag> Ah, I see
<lag> So something must be declared as __init, or such
<lag> ikepanhc: Thanks
<ikepanhc> lag: last time I ask a __devinit function to read global variable in wrong section..
<ikepanhc> and have the warning..
<lag> Thanks Ike, I'll look into it
<ikepanhc> :)
<lag> I've managed to get rid of the mismatch error, but now I get:
<lag> "arch/arm/mach-ux500/built-in.o:(.data+0x3fec): undefined reference to `sensors1p_device'"
<lag> Here's a grep report:
<lag> arch/arm/mach-ux500/board-mop500-regulators.c:extern struct platform_device sensors1p_device;
<lag> arch/arm/mach-ux500/board-mop500-regulators.c:		.dev = &sensors1p_device.dev,
<lag> arch/arm/mach-ux500/board-mop500-regulators.c:		.dev = &sensors1p_device.dev,
<lag> arch/arm/mach-ux500/board-mop500.c:struct platform_device sensors1p_device = {
<lag> arch/arm/mach-ux500/board-mop500.c:	&sensors1p_device,
 * lag is confused
<lag> And it's only complained about at the linking stage?
<lag> Ah ...
<lag> Bingo!
<lag> Grrrrrrr, some result
<lag> A little help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544393/
<ikepanhc> lag: find the solution?
<apw> lag, are they in different modules?  as in different .ko's ?
<lag> ikepanhc: Check out my pastebin - I'm sure I'm missing something obvious 
<lag> apw: No, everything is built-in
<lag> It's arch/arm/mach-<blar> code
<apw> lag, are they in the same built-in.o
<lag> apw: Yes
<ikepanhc> ahh, undefined reference..
<lag> apw: Does the order of the Makefile make a difference? 
<apw> lag, don't believe so no
<apw> can you paste the bit where the .o's are added for those two files in the makefile
<apw> lag, ie grep board-mop500 Makefile
<lag> I just did that, hence why I asked
<lag> board-mop500-regulators.o is before board-mop500.o in the Makefile
<apw> lag where is the output ?
<apw> i want to _see_ it
<lag> :)
<lag> 	CFLAGS_board-mop500.o += -DCONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_UX500_HASH
<lag> 	CFLAGS_board-mop500.o += -DAB8500_BAT_INTERNAL_NTC
<lag> 					   board-mop500-regulators.o
<lag> obj-$(CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP)		+= board-mop500.o board-mop500-msp.o
<lag> obj-$(CONFIG_MACH_U8500_PDP)		+= board-mop500.o board-mop500-msp.o # until pdp-specific files are there
<lag> obj-$(CONFIG_MOP500_SDI)		+= board-mop500-sdi.o
<lag> obj-$(CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP)		+= board-mop500-mcde.o
<lag> obj-$(CONFIG_MOP500_NUIB)		+= board-mop500-nuib.o
<apw> lag, what is the obj-xx prefix on the board-mop500-regulators.o stanza
<lag> apw: Your guess is as good as mine
<apw> lag can you pastebin the whole Makefile then
<lag> Oh I see
<lag> apw: After -DAB8500_BAT_INTERNAL_NTC, there is a \
<lag> So "CFLAGS_board-mop500.o += -DAB8500_BAT_INTERNAL_NTC board-mop500-regulators.o"
 * apw is supprised that that is valid
<lag> apw: Yes, looks add
<lag> odd*
<lag> You still want the Makefile pastebin'ed?
<apw> dm-raid45-objs := dm-raid4-5.o dm-memcache.o dm-region-hash.o dm-message.o
<apw> you normally do things like that to make an obj out of more than one obj
<ikepanhc> in my point of view, I will guess someone cut few words from Makefile
<apw> yeah it feels like something is not right with the makefile
<apw> lag, its not clear that they are not meaning to do the same as is done for b-mop500-msp
<apw> ie everywhere board-mop500.o is mentioned board-mop500-regulators.o should follow it
<lag> Ah, hold on
<lag> grep didn't pick up all lines
<lag> My bad
<lag> ..
<apw> pastebin the whole thing then
<lag> obj-$(CONFIG_REGULATOR)			+= regulator-u8500.o \
<lag> 					   board-mop500-regulators.o
<lag> That's better :)
<apw> so is CONFIG_REGULATOR defined in your config
<lag> Yep
<lag> Or I wouldn't get the error
<lag> Definition is in board-mop500.c
<apw> lag, what is it set to ?
<lag> I believe the error is in board-mop500-regulators.c
 * lag checks
<apw> CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP and that is it =y or =m
<lag> CONFIG_REGULATOR=y
<apw> same for CONFIG_REGULATOR
<apw> and this one CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP
<apw> finally is there any bracketing of the struct platform_device sensors1p_device = {
<apw> in board-mop500.c ...
<apw> ie any config round it
 * lag checks
 * apw pokes lag
<lag> Sorry, doing 100 things at once
<apw> lag, but i am most important
<lag> apw: You like to think that :)
<apw> heh i know if i get bored i will go swimming and not wait for the answer
<lag> *_MOP doesn't look set
<lag> Let me check my *.mak
 * ikepanhc heads to home, see you all later
<lag> See ya Ike
<apw> lag, its not obvious how _MOP can't be set else it wouldn't error would it ?
<lag> apw: Exactly
<lag> apw: And I swear I've checked it before (one of the first things I did)
<apw> i would put errors in each of the files in turn and confirm they are built
 * lag is investigating 
<lag> apw: Yarp 
<apw> if that yeilds they are both compiled, i would then rename one set to something else
<apw> and see which errors out
<apw> #define sensors1p_device IN_FILE_ONE
<apw> stylee
<lag> apw: Where did you get the CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP option from?
<lag> Oh, the Makefile
<apw> <lag> obj-$(CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP)  += board-mop500.o board-mop500-msp.o
<apw> those files are not made lest it is set
<lag> apw: It's in the defconfig I'm using: arch/arm/configs/mop500_defconfig:CONFIG_MACH_U8500_MOP=y
<lag> apw: I wonder why it's not in build/.config
<apw> lag, not there at all ?
<apw> lag, for it not to be there at all, the Kconfigs which are active in your configuration do not define it at all
<lag> apw: arch/arm/mach-ux500/Kconfig:config MACH_U8500_MOP
<apw> lag, is that file included, and is that entry conditional
<apw> paste the config stanza
<lag> It's not conditional 
<lag> apw: I'm trying a different defconfig
<lag> apw: Both should work, hopefully this one works better
<apw> if it works it implies there is a dependancy between two config options which is not represented correctly
<lag> apw: It does
<apw> lag, it works or it imples ...
<lag> apw: Implies 
<lag> apw: Still building (which is a good sign at least)
<apw> hrm
<lag> :o
<lag> Compiled 
 * apw_ waits on -rc6 builds
<cking> apw_, just crack that whip harder
<apw_> heh yeah ...
<tgardner> apw: what are you building on?
 * smb remarks that apw is whipping from the gym
<apw_> tangerine ... though they may have finishednow
<tgardner> apw: yeah, load average is 0.35
<apw_> cool
<jjohansen> smb: have you looked at Bug #682831
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682831 in plymouth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "lost console output early in boot (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682831
<smb> jjohansen, no
 * tgardner thought jjohansen is on vacation
<jjohansen> smb: okay, me neither
<smb> jjohansen, But I can look a little today
<smb> Though from tomorow /me is on holidays :-P
<jjohansen> tgardner, soon I am just trying to finish up with the review of jamie's stuff I promised him
 * smb moans
<smb> So jjohansen is still doing yesterday even as it is well today now
<jjohansen> smb: I wouldn't call it critical, I can look at it next week, it is blocking smoser from shipping lucid amis using pv-grub which is nice to have, but is really a new feature for lucid
 * apw_ wonders which day jjohansen is on
<smb> jjohansen, At least I can give it a first stab 
<smb> Saw some of his posts with half a mind but did not really look close
<jjohansen> apw: well wednesday's work but I uhm slept last night :)
<apw_> jjohansen clock is mighty eratic, i suspect we need to get him a radio locked clock for xmas
<jjohansen> hehe
<smb> He is the living example of the relativity theory. His time is heavily relative
<jjohansen> hehe, I actually run through cycles, there are times when I just sleep in nap segments of an hour or two and others when I sleep long nights
<apw_> that would kill me i recon
<tgardner> smb, creating  a /boot allowed me to RAID0 everything else.
<smb> tgardner, I would have been a bit surprised if not. But good to hear you succeeded. Without reinstalling?
<jjohansen> so smb my git bisect problems from the other night where from a corrupt fs
<tgardner> smb, oh, it was already trashed, so I needed to reinstall
<bullgard> '~$ modinfo ipw2200; filename: /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko'. How can I establish that its associated source code file is /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.c ?
<smb> jjohansen, Doh! I am not sure I want to know how that could happen.
<jjohansen> smb: I didn't chase it that far, running fsck spewed lots copious errors
<mjg59> bullgard: There's no fundamental way to do so
<mjg59> bullgard: But the path in /lib/modules will correspond to the directory the driver lives in in the source tree
 * smb does not think he understands "establish" the right way. One could copy a tree there manually, but would then need to take care of the right version
<apw> yay they built
<smb> And the linux-source deb package is a bit useless (imo) even if it would extract/install into the right directory
<apw> smb, i think he means how can you know the source file name from the name of the module, and there is no clear way to do that
<smb> Ah no, true. Only that the files for it are in the same relative directory
<apw> yep ... the Makefile contains the mapping and its not trivial to script extract either
<smb> It sounded a bit like the target is oprofile, where you need the sources in some quite restricted target space
<apw> smb, ahh, yes an issue indeed.  i wonder if the debug versions of the .ko in the .ddeb would have the real source file names in, they are not stripped afterall
<bullgard> mjg59: Thank you very much for your information and help.
<smb> apw, Oh, right. Actually the unstripped modules might be what is actually needed
<apw> bullgard, it is possible the debug versions of the .ko may contain more accurate filename information
<apw> though i have not tried to extract it
<jjohansen> see you guys monday
<smb> jjohansen, Next year! :)
<jjohansen> smb: :), if there is anything I need to look at next week send me an email
<smb> jjohansen, I hope to have all knowledge in the corresponding bug reports. And if you need to look at something it likely will find you. :)
<bullgard> apw: Thank you.
<apw> smb, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/jfo/kernel-buglist-by-team.html
<tgardner> apw, did 2.6.37-9.23 fix Sarvatt's problem with RO/NX and warm booting?
<apw> tgardner, i have not heard anything back now you mention it, but he is more in west coast time isn't he?
<tgardner> apw, I think so. I just wanted to make sure his nick was flashing at him when he gets to work.
<Sarvatt> trying it now
<apw> tgardner, indeed ... and why i was repeating his name too :)
<tgardner> apw, don't forget to push your -rc6 bits
<apw> tgardner, already pushed
<tgardner> ack
<apw> tgardner, you were keen that master-next was buildable so i was holding till the builds were done
<tgardner> apw, you gonna upload soon?
<apw> tgardner, was thinking i might today or early tommorrow, sooner if there is nothing pending
<apw> tgardner, you got something in the pipe i should be waiting for ?
<tgardner> apw, not really, but I was thinking the ext4 corruption fix might be important.
<tgardner> though it does appear to be unique to certain mount options
<apw> tgardner, yeah that does sound like a pile of snakes waiting to bite one on the ass ... i'll aim for sooner rather than later given that
 * apw tries booting it first :)
<tgardner> what a novel idea
<apw> tgardner, you know me ... always pushing the envelope
<apw> Sarvatt, this clickpad thing ... do you know why its going to conflict (according to hendryk) ?  is that cause it will be upstream, or cause its all changing
<Sarvatt> tgardner: grub still hangs with the grub loading message after rebooting in 2.6.37-9-23-generic, the ftrace warnings are gone though
<tgardner> Sarvatt, well, thats something I guess.
<apw> Sarvatt, thats sucky ... but yes a step, now its hard to diagnose :(
<Sarvatt> oh boy, reflashed the bios and lost the NX stuff and no joy fixing it
<Sarvatt> apw: no I don't know what he's referring to, don't see anything here http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dtor/input.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/next
<apw> Sarvatt, i think i'll ignore that too then as we will be going therre soon
<tgardner> apw, should we drop ubuntu/rtl8192se in favor of drivers/staging/rtl8192e ?
<apw> tgardner, aledgedly FOOe and FOOse are different and need different drivers
<tgardner> apw, same PCI IDs are in both drivers
<apw> tgardner, will check into it
<Sarvatt> smb: you had an AOA150 didn't you? do you have natty on it?
<smb> Sarvatt, An AOA110 but hell no. I want something stable. :-P
<Sarvatt> ah same thing with an SSD, and darn, need to find someone else with one to see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/686705 affects them too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686705 in linux (Ubuntu) "System hangs at GRUB loading screen every warm boot since 2.6.37-3.11 seemingly due to nx-emu patch (affects: 1) (heat: 441)" [Undecided,New]
<smb> Sarvatt, I normally do external installations on sd cards, but I run out of them. 
<Sarvatt> maxb: running natty on your aspire one? :)
<Sarvatt> smb: no worries, I think vish has the same machine and is running natty, will ask him to test
<maxb> Sarvatt: no.... but it's probably about the right time in the release cycle to give it a try
<maxb> before I go home for christmas and am away from decent internet for a while :-)
<ara> sconklin, hey!
<sconklin> ara: hey!
<maxb> Hmm
<maxb> Need to get 747MB of archives
 * maxb hugs office internet connection, downloading at 1,890kB/s
<Sarvatt> maxb: can't say I'd recommend it unless you want some pain :)
<maxb> Part of the function of my netbook is to be a machine I can break :-)
<Sarvatt> same as mine then :) when you get it all done would you mind seeing if you hang at grub after booting the natty -generic kernel and then rebooting?
<maxb> So, boot natty kernel once, restart without a power off, see what happens?
<apw> maxb, expect unity to be utter crap right now, the bug list is immense, including not starting, not displaying self, not showing menus unless you right click on the desktop first, screen saver not working ... etc
<apw> all of the above at random and in combination of course
<maxb> apparently even the dist-upgrader is broken right now :-)
<apw> maxb, _yes_ ship it
<jMCg> meh.. still no UTRACE support :-/
<jMCg> Maybe I should start something like a feature request..
<maxb> Sarvatt: "About 4 hours remaining" .... ping me tomorrow :-)
<apw> jMCg, that tends to help
<apw> jMCg, if a feature is not upstream then we won't get it without someone needing it and proposing how we might get it and maintain it
<vanhoof> tgardner: heya
<tgardner> vanhoof, dude
<vanhoof> tgardner: this new linux-firmware that's uploaded, did you test out the 6150 or 6250 card on maverick, or just natty?
<vanhoof> tgardner: trying to get some maverick testing done today
<tgardner> lucid, maverick, and natty
<tgardner> maverick and lucid might need compat-wireless. i can't keep 'em all straight
<vanhoof> yeah thats what im guessing
<vanhoof> cool, ill try it out
 * vanhoof was hoping for a 'just works' ;)
<tgardner> vanhoof, try the stock maverick kernel first. lucid will definitely need compat-wireless
<vanhoof> tgardner: will do, thanks!
<JFo> tgardner, do you know who looks after fglrx-installer (Ubuntu)?
<tgardner> JFo, not offhand. who was the last changelog entry?
<JFo> no idea. I'm looking at a bug from skaet 
<JFo> and I confess I have not heard of the package before
<tgardner> JFo, which release?
<JFo> natty is what is targeted
<JFo> it is bug 566437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566437 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu2 failed to REMOVE: error exit status 2 - dpkg-divert: mismatch on package - while removing the package (affects: 112) (dups: 27) (heat: 458)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566437
<JFo> package is owned by Ubuntu Developers, so that is no help
<JFo> oh
<tgardner> JFo, gimme a bit...
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> tgardner, ok
<charlie-tca> that's the ati video package, isn't it?
<tgardner> JFo, its probably alberto milone, but I'm checking for sure
<JFo> tgardner, k
<tgardner> charlie-tca, yep
<tgardner> JFo, ah, Sarvatt is your man.
<tgardner> he touched it last
<JFo> ah hah!
 * JFo assigns blame ;-)
<maxb> Sarvatt: For me, grub started to hang only after powering off for a while
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-17
<lamont> is there any easy way to throttle back how many scsi requests the kernel queues at any given time?
<kees> lamont: I thought there was a queue depth argument, but my very faded memory says it was driver-specific
<lamont> 3w-xxxx
<kees> hmpf, modinfo doesn't show anything
<lamont> color me silly, but swraid6 over 4 drives, currently has 2 of 4 live, recovers one to get to 3, starts down recovery for #4, and one of the 3 fails during that with request timeout type errors
<kees> ew ew
<lamont> yeah - it's getting kinda boringly cool
<lamont>       3844114304 blocks level 6, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/2] [UU__]
<lamont>       [>....................]  recovery =  0.1% (3679104/1922057152) finish=996.2min speed=32092K/sec
 * lamont adjusts the raid speed limit max downwards
<lamont> Dec 16 16:57:32 corn kernel: [40415.519987] 3w-xxxx: scsi3: Command failed: status = 0xc7, flags = 0x1b, unit #4.
<lamont> so what's that mean
<JFo> Sarvatt, you around?
<apw> tseliot, are you aware of bug #566437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566437 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu2 failed to REMOVE: error exit status 2 - dpkg-divert: mismatch on package - while removing the package (affects: 112) (dups: 27) (heat: 431)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566437
<apw> tseliot, seems to have appeared on the release team radar for natty all of a sudden
<tseliot> apw: err.. I haven't used diversions in my packages since hardy (if I remember correctly)
<apw> tseliot, oh hrm ...
<apw> tseliot, so it is unlikely its valid any more?
<tseliot> apw: wait I guess that was lucid, not hardy
<tseliot> apw: so that's something left by his Karmic installation
<apw> so it would be a lucid issue reproducible in maverick only then
<apw> oh a karmic issue in theory not reproducible later than lucid then
<apw> tseliot, though in comment #18 somone is claiming to be on maverick
<tseliot> apw: I guess we still try to remove that diversion though (so as not to break dist-upgrades, in theory...)
<apw> tseliot, so i'll phrase it that way then
<tseliot> apw: I'll have a look at it. Thanks for bringing it to my attention
<doko> apw, tgardner: any quick advice on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60798677/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.netcfg_1.57ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<apw> doko, is that new ?
<apw> doko, and is that building in the archive or a PPA ?
<doko> apw: today's sync from unstable
<apw> doko, these headers seem familiar, like we fixed something for them
<apw> i wonder if a work around is still in place in that package which is no longer appropriate
<apw> doko, specifally is there an ubuntu fix changing the net/if.h include to something else or similar ?
<apw> doko, if you can point me at the build record itself with the package source and diff i may be able to answer my own questions
<doko> apw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/1.57ubuntu3
<apw> doko, well that upload does contain a revert for a workaround ...
<doko> apw: ahh, wait, cjwatson did upload, not a sync. so I'll wait a bit ;)
<apw> doko, yeah
<cjwatson> I reverted a patch which was supposed not to be needed any more
<cjwatson> and it built fine locally
<cjwatson> it does look like another double-inclusion bug, but why can't I reproduce it here I wonder?
<apw> cjwatson, i can't see why it would occur either
<apw> as i cannot find anything which triggers the linux/if.h include
<apw> cjwatson, and the headers do seem to be updated correctly in the build
<apw> cjwatson, on my system with the headers installed the 'fix' for the original issue is in place correctly
<cjwatson> right, I did actually compile-test it before uploading :)
<apw> cjwatson, i am confused by the error as the bug we fixed (which looks the same) was triggered by an include of linux/rtnetlink.h
<apw> cjwatson, indeed i am at a loss as to how linux/if.h has been included, but it must have occured before
<bfallik> is there a way I can interrupt boot or modify grub args to boot into a busybox shell?  I want to poke around the initrd world.
<apw> bfallik, yeah there is, there is a way to stop in the initramfs in a number of places
<cjwatson> ubiquity fails in the same way, of course
<cjwatson> bfallik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<apw> cjwatson, gurgle
<cjwatson> apw: it incorporates a copy of netcfg so it's not surprising
<bfallik> thanks
<apw> cjwatson, ok i can reproduce this here ... trying to debug
<apw> In file included from /usr/include/iwlib.h:56:0,
<apw>                  from netcfg-common.c:26:
<apw> /usr/include/linux/if.h:1:2: error: #error wibble
<apw> cjwatson, ^^ seems that iwlib.h is to blame
<apw> #include <sys/socket.h>                 /* for "struct sockaddr" et al  */
<apw> #include <linux/if.h>                   /* for IFNAMSIZ and co... */
<apw>  /* Glibc systems headers are supposedly less problematic than kernel ones */
<cjwatson> how come it doesn't break locally though?
<apw> those two are commented as above ...
<cjwatson> (going to have to write up stuff for release meeting now)
<apw> cjwatson, it breaks locally for me in a natty-amd64 chroot 
<cjwatson> I'll have a look later then
<apw> cjwatson, if i change the linux/if.h to net/if.h in iwlib.h then things compile ... no idea if that is a reasonable change though
<cjwatson> apw: I don't know - feel free to upload if you think it's likely to improve matters
<apw> cjwatson, still looking at it, but the meeting gets in the way
<cjwatson> yeah
<apw> cjwatson, ok back at this thing ...
<apw> cjwatson, i think that this sounds like the issue getting introduced
<apw> wireless-tools (30~pre9-3ubuntu5) natty; urgency=low
<apw>   * header-with-2.6.36.patch: Replace the if.h header used in iwlib.h by
<apw>     the one provided by the kernel instead of using the one from libc. The
<apw>     kernel headers now provide the same structures and linux/if.h would
<apw>     otherwise conflict, since it gets pulled in from wireless.h. (LP: #672584)
<apw>  -- Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre <mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 09 Nov 2010 15:29:06 +0000
<apw> wireless-tools (30~pre9-3ubuntu5) natty; urgency=low
<apw>   * header-with-2.6.36.patch: Replace the if.h header used in iwlib.h by
<apw>     the one provided by the kernel instead of using the one from libc. The
<apw>     kernel headers now provide the same structures and linux/if.h would
<apw>     otherwise conflict, since it gets pulled in from wireless.h. (LP: #672584)
<apw>  -- Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre <mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 09 Nov 2010 15:29:06 +0000
<apw> cjwatson, what i cannot tell from the description is whether its no longer necessary now the other bug if fixed or not
<apw> cjwatson, ok looks like that package is a bit of a mess, am working on getting it to compile since the compiler changes
<cjwatson> hm, right, maybe that should be reverted
<apw> cjwatson, pointeless for us both to work on it
<cjwatson> not too sure
<cjwatson> yeah, indeed
<cjwatson> thanks
<apw> cjwatson, well it claims its to maek the package build
<cjwatson> but that was before your linux-libc-dev fix
<apw> so am trying to confirm that, and now its not anyhow :)
<apw> right so i think it can be reverted but to confirm i need to fix the link issues the new compiler has introduced in it
<apw> sigh
<apw> cjwatson, and its good experience for me to work on non-kernel
 * cjwatson wonders if there's a better way for plymouth to spot nouveau substituting itself for vesafb than just listening for all uevents and looking for fb0 being removed/added
<cjwatson> there's a custom fb notification chain thing in the kernel, but it seems to be internal AFAICS
<apw> cjwatson, that is a difficult question
<cjwatson> fb0 removed => plymouth hide-splash; fb0 added => plymouth show-splash doesn't seem *entirely* unreasonable as logic
<cjwatson> I was just wondering whether it was the most efficient way to get that information
<cjwatson> (and it probably means having /lib/plymouth/renderers/frame-buffer.so link against libudev, but hey-ho)
<apw> cjwatson, no as we may not keep up either
<cjwatson> hmm?
<cjwatson> no to which bit?
<apw> cjwatson, oh i mean we may be running against ureadahead so very slow to react
<apw> cjwatson, so we may not clear down immediatly not redraw then either, which  may make the interaction a problem
<Sarvatt> cjwatson: so I have 2 machines screwed up before the grub kernel selection screens even come up, do you have any tips on how to debug it further? one reboots and the other hangs at GRUB loading after a warm boot 100% of the time
<apw> cjwatson, so if a package has no VCS: line do i assume what is in 'apt-get source' is the way to get the source to modifiy it
<cjwatson> apw: I can't see how we can react faster than udev, really ...
<cjwatson> Sarvatt: does holding shift at boot change anything?
<cjwatson> Sarvatt: also 'grub-install --debug-image=all <whatever device you install to>' may make it (lots!) more verbose
<cjwatson> apw: yes
<apw> cjwatson, ok ... would you be able to review a package for me?
<cjwatson> apw: sure
<Sarvatt> cjwatson: just makes the GRUB loading message display, otherwise it just silently reboots/hangs. thanks a ton, wasn't having any luck finding that magic
<apw> cjwatson, so it seems that backing out that patch in wireless-tools seems to still allow it to build and fixes our dependant build
<apw> cjwatson, i have also had to fix a compile issue with it related to our new compiler
<apw> cjwatson, see chinstrap:~apw/sign/wireless-tools_30~pre9-3ubuntu6*
<cjwatson> looks mostly fine though two things
<cjwatson> (1) actually remove the header-with-2.6.36.patch file as well as removing it from series
<cjwatson> (2) I think better link order would be:
<cjwatson> $(CC) -shared -o $@ -Wl,-soname,$@ $(STRIPFLAGS) $^ $(LIBS) -lc
<cjwatson> i.e. keep -lc after $(LIBS)
<apw> cjwatson, will test that now
<apw> cjwatson, ok moving -lc works, though i suspect its not needed given it worked with it in the wrong place too
<apw> i've dropped the patch, quite why quilt remove FOO doesn't remove the patch is a mystery to me
<apw> and pushed the updated packages to the same place
<apw> cjwatson, ^
<cjwatson> yep, that's fine, want me to upload?
<apw> cjwatson, sure, it needs a sponsor 
<cjwatson> done
<apw> cjwatson, i assume we'll have to re-upload the netcfg etc as well, but i guess you have that in hand
<apw> cjwatson, and thanks for your help
<cjwatson> nah, can just mash retry on those
<cjwatson> once wireless-tools builds
<apw> ahh of course they didn't publish 
<apw> cjwatson, all built, be in the archive in an hour 
<cjwatson> cool
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-18
<ripps> Does anybody know if the Natty kernel uses that new autogrouping patch?
<apw> ripps, autogrouping ?
<ripps> apw: that 200 line patch that's been making buzz on some of the ubuntu/linux blogs
<apw> ripps, yes it is currently applied
<ripps> apw: cool
<apw> ripps, no guarentees it will remain if it collides with updates to -38
<ripps> kk
<ripps> so your using -38 in Natty, I presume?
<apw> ripps, will very likely be yes assumign .37 releases before xmas, which i predict it will
<smoser> smb, i'd like your thoughts on bug 682831
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682831 in plymouth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "lost console output early in boot (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682831
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-19
<apw> smoser, smb is likely off for the forseeable
<smoser> apw, yeah, figured as much. (i am too)
<apw> cjwatson, Sarvatt, i think i have a machine which is hanging on warm-boot as well, all intel
<apw> cjwatson, its hanging in between 'GRUB Loading' and the grub menu being emitted in 'SHIFT mode'
<Sarvatt> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/686705 i'm positive its the nx emulation patch screwing it up on mine
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686705 in linux (Ubuntu) "System hangs at GRUB loading screen every warm boot since 2.6.37-3.11 seemingly due to nx-emu patch (affects: 1) (heat: 441)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> <cjwatson> Sarvatt: also 'grub-install --debug-image=all <whatever device you install to>' may make it (lots!) more verbose
<apw> Sarvatt, this also is a i386 install which is believeable
<Sarvatt> tried that but I don't get any more info from it
<apw> Sarvatt, right, i'd forgotten you had said that ... thanks ... did tim make you a kernel without for testing ?
<Sarvatt> apw: generic-pae will work fine if its anything like mine
<Sarvatt> apw: I made my own when I was bisecting, works fine without it
<apw> Sarvatt, yeah but i guess as its more than one machine now i need to find out why :(
<apw> Sarvatt, ok thanks will confirm that on mine, then try and work out what the heck it is leaving 'done' that grub cannot cope with
<apw> Sarvatt, am i correct in thinking that its gfxmode=keep and NX in combination ... ie without either it works ?
<Sarvatt> ahh crap, looks like I already trashed that kernel, sorry
<apw> Sarvatt, no worries, will do due diligence and report back on your bug 
<Sarvatt> apw: I only used gfxpayload=text when I noticed it, tried with keep a bunch of times just in case
<apw> Sarvatt, and =text worked i assume yes 
<apw> ?
<Sarvatt> no
<apw> Sarvatt, ahh ok ... hrm
 * apw goes test on his
<Quintasan> Hello, I'd like to know if the natty's newest kernel has the "magic" 200-lines patch included and if there are any plans to include it
<apw> Sarvatt_, your machine with the reboot issue, is that a 64 bit cpu by any chance ?
<apw> Sarvatt_, though running 32 bit kernels ?
<Sarvatt_> apw: nope, atom
<Sarvatt_> n270 in a netbook
<apw> Sarvatt_, thanks
<czr_> hi there. are kernel driver regressions things that have a chance to be fixed in lucid?
<czr_> (specifically, #681132 in this case)
<czr_> oops. #655868 infact..
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-12
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> Hi I have a bug to report, but needed some info on how to.  I have encountered a Kernel regression\
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> I am only able to run 10.04 and previous versions without the acpi=off option.  once I upgraded to 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 I had to use the acpi=off option.  I will provide whatever info is needed, but I currently only run Ubuntu 10.04 on this machine (Compaq Presario R3000). Thanks
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> can anyone see my messages?
 * smb drag himself and a cup of coffee in
<apw> heh a vision of you dragging in a coffee is not easy
<apw> ohsix, i thought our perf had a fix in it for that to find the symbols, or to take an option so you can specify them
<ppisati> morning *
<apw> ppisati, morning
<smb> apw, In a cup :)
<smb> ppisati, apw morning
<apw> smb, thats a big cup if it needs dragging
<smb> apw, Oh you know how difficult even little things are in the morning
<ohsix> apw: could be, id idn't look at patches, and it wasn't finding vmlinux without me copying it (also, it was using kallsyms at record time but saying it was invalid at report time)
<apw> smb, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<ppisati> do any of you have an lvm disk/partition?
<smb> ppisati, Sometimes
<ppisati> i just found out that
<ppisati> after installing tha latest kernel
<ppisati> the grub logic that tries to determine the partition type
<ppisati> confuses my lvm partition as a fuse partition
<ppisati> tries to mount it
<apw> ppisati, latest kernel?  3.2.0-4 ?
 * smb thinks he saw some bug about it... if he could remember where
<ppisati> yes
<apw> hmmm
<ppisati> i launched this morning the update
<ppisati> got the new kernel
<ppisati> but the installation was stuck
<ppisati> but i noticed that a process was sucking 100% cpu
<ppisati> and eating all my mem
<ppisati> down to the point where i had to manually kill -9 some of them
<apw> fuse partition to my mind doesn't mean anything
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> i fill an lp bug with some details
<apw> ppisati, what kernel were you running before
<ppisati> apw: Linux newluxor 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu
<ppisati> still running this one
<ppisati> didn't reboot yet
<apw> oh so this is an oneiric -> precise update ?
<ppisati> nope
<ppisati> i'm still in oneiric
<ppisati> but was installing...
<apw> but was upgrading to precice ?
<ppisati> 3.0.0-14
<ppisati> nope
<ppisati> apt-get update
<apw> oh its an oneiric bug
<ppisati> to me
<ppisati> it's a grub bug
<ppisati> if i execute
<ppisati> sudo /usr/lib/os-probes/50mounted-tests /dev/sdd1
<ppisati> where sdd1 is an lvm partition
<ppisati> i end up having:
<smb> nothing?
<ppisati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767722/
<ppisati> i had to kill immediately the script
<ppisati> else
<ppisati> it would suck all my mem
<ppisati> and my box would start swapping
<ppisati> trashing like hell
<ppisati> and the last line of /var/log/syslog say:
<ppisati> Dec 12 11:09:40 newluxor 50mounted-tests: debug: mounted using GRUB
<ppisati> Dec 12 11:09:40 newluxor 50mounted-tests: debug: running subtest /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/10freedos
<ppisati> Dec 12 11:09:40 newluxor 10freedos: debug: /dev/sdd1 is a FUSE partition
<apw> what the HECK is a FUSE partition?
<smb> apw, probably not partition
<smb> fuse is used to access ntfs afaik
<ppisati> btw, that partition is mounted as /dev/mapper/storage-storage (and it has ext3 on it)
<ohsix> it's not a partition, but they do get mounted :>
<ohsix> one of the endpoints is a program and it shows up in /proc/mounts
<smb> Wonder whether it could be some interaction with the userspace fs helpers .... I am still trying to find something relevant there
<ppisati> i'm filling the lp bug with some more details...
<smb> ppisati, btw, are we talking about a 32 or 64 bit system?
<ppisati> ok, here it is:
<ppisati> lp 903125
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903125 in grub2 "50mounted-tests incorrectly handles lvm partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903125
<ppisati> smb: 64bit
<smb> ppisati, Hm, seems I cannot immediately reproduce this in my vm...
<ppisati> smb: no worries, i'll try to debug it a bit more
<smb> ppisati, You should add the output of sudo fdisk -l
<smb> ppisati, I mean you got it for the one disk, but just for all of the partitions
<smb> hm... 50mounted-tests... where does that come from?
<aquarius> apw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/767761/ is the dmidecode output from my machine, to see if it should be suspending or not. I *think* that the machine is failing to suspend, rather than suspending and failing to resume, because the screen never turns off (and the RTC trick puts a Magic number in dmesg but no "hash matched" lines at all)
<ppisati> smb: so you have an lvm partition, right?
<ppisati> smb: sudo grub-mount /dev/sdd1 /media/
<ppisati> smb: and then ls -1 /media
<ppisati> smb: watch memory and cpu
<smb> ppisati, yes, for / and I even added a second disk an put a single pv on that
<ppisati> smb: nothing happens until i do some activity on it
<ppisati> smb: e.g. now i mounted it
<ppisati> smb: and the box is ok
<ppisati> smb: grub-mount on /media type fuse.grub-mount (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<smb> ppisati, It tells me unknown fs and nothing happens. No process running
<ppisati> uhm
<htorque> cking: hi! i've done the quick ALPM test with my thinkpad t510, and just want to be sure: the longer test with i/o load should be done on battery too, right?
<smb> ppisati, Just to make sure, are the partition/contents reported for sda-sdc correct (as in the report)?
<ppisati> what you mean?
<ppisati> ah
<smb> ppisati, All that WinXP and Win2K found there
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> lvdisplay uses only labels
<ppisati> is there a way to pass a /dev?
<ppisati> or any other tools to inspect the content of /dev/sdd?
<aquarius> just realised that I probably shouldn't have directed the above specifically to ap-w :)
<smb> ppisati, Ok. So just for reference. In the vm the grub version are the same as yours. lvdisplay /dev/<vg>/<lv>
<smb> ppisati, but lvdisplay is for lvs not partitions directly
<ppisati> yep
<aquarius> I've got a new Lenovo U300s, which doesn't seem to suspend correctly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/767761/ is the dmidecode output, to see if it should be working or not. I *think* that the machine is failing to suspend, rather than suspending and failing to resume, because the screen never turns off (and the RTC trick from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend puts a Magic number in dmesg but no "hash matc
<aquarius> hed" lines at all)
<ppisati> crap
<ppisati> grub-mount is a binary
<smb> ppisati, I sourced the common scripts from 50mounted-tests and ran fs_type... or use blkid
<smb> ppisati, Actually sudo blkid should give us quite a bit of info
<ppisati> uuid and type
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor ~]$ sudo blkid /dev/sdd1 
<ppisati> /dev/sdd1: UUID="ew7mIr-AC0i-WDIU-CmjU-psOF-PU1z-WuQuDf" TYPE="LVM2_member"
<apw> and on sdd ?
<ppisati> nothing
<smb> apw, that is nothing
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor ~]$ sudo blkid /dev/sdd
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor ~]$ 
<ppisati> to me it looks like, grub-mount is fooled
<smb> As soon as there is partitions
<ppisati> mount it as $something
<ohsix> why is the volume on a partition
<ppisati> and when some activity is done in the mount point, fuse starts sucking cpu/mem
<smb> ohsix, choice
<ohsix> weird
<ohsix> i think i did that when i was playing with it, along with some looped files; but to do that when you have storage ... :]
<smb> ohsix, It would not matter that much on x86, but its safe and historically you used to give it a lvm partition type, too
<ppisati> ohsix: this is an old disk i got while retiring/disassembling another box
<ohsix> right but the partition table is superfluous
<ppisati> ohsix: i put in my workstation since i wanted to reuse the disk
<smb> ohsix, If you use the whole disk as pv. But you could only use parts of it for example
<ppisati> ohsix: for what is worth, it came froma debian server
<ppisati> i think it was a lenny server IIRC
<apw> ppisati, so do i remember you saying you haven't booted onto the new kernel you got?  and do we know what else you did get
<ppisati> so, long ago
<ohsix> right, don't let me digress i just thought it odd; it should work even if it's a partition
<ppisati> apw: yep, not rebooted yet
<apw> what else you did get with the kernel in the update
<smb> ohsix, Not that it matters, but if you do that on the mainframe on dasd devices you will be doomed
<ppisati> apw: ah
<ppisati> apw: i don't remember exactly, some other packages
<apw> grub2 is 10 weeks old, so unlikely that
<ppisati> nope
<apw> there is a log in /var/log which has the list
<apw> udev and util-linux are also simiarly old
<ppisati> /var/log/apt/history.log?
<apw> sounds believable :)
<ppisati> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/767779/
<smb> ppisati, seems os-proper is its own package...
<ppisati> ah, so it's not grub
<ohsix> os-prober
<ohsix> i had to hack at it a bit on my netbook with the way it added osx and xp :]
<apw> ok so you only gotten the kernel and ghostscript, but as you arn't running the new kernel yet ... and ghostscript seems unlikely as a cause
<apw> i am somewhat perplexed as to how this could be new
<ohsix> you can disable it in /etc/default and it'll not generate the new style boot menu
<ppisati> no no
<ppisati> apw: it all started now because i installed this disk
<ppisati> apw: in my workstation, before this disk was working on another box
<ppisati> apw: a debian box, that was bot updated since...
<apw> 10:03:48          ppisati | i just found out that                                                                      │ apw
<ppisati> months? years pehaps
<apw> 10:04:03          ppisati | after installing tha latest kernel                                                         │ aquarius
<ppisati> because the new kernel triggers grub-update
<ppisati> and i never tried grub-update after i installed this disk
<apw> thats not how you worded it at the beginning, there was no mention at all of the lvm being new
<smb> So summary, this disk may contain something os-prober does not expect and confuses it. And its nothing update related.
<ppisati> nope
 * apw resets problem space
<ppisati> the update just triggered the problem
<apw> smb, sounds about right
<smb> ppisati, Maybe you could run the initial steps of 50mounted-tests and see that fstype is what you expect for start
<ohsix> or read it, heh; strace will tell you what it's doing, the stuff in os-prober is pretty comprehensible
 * ppisati -
<ppisati> < reboot
 * ppisati -> lunch
<Daviey> Has anybody reported nivida binary drivers not functioning with the latest kernel in oneiric?
<jsalisbury> Daviey, I think I've seen a few bugs regarding nvidia drivers in Oneiric
<Daviey> jsalisbury: Is this not something currently tested?
<smb> Not sure for sure, but even if, there is a lot of hw and a lot of subtle problems to not find...
<mdeslaur> Daviey: is this breaking _all_ nvidia users currently?
<Daviey> mdeslaur: NFI, i can only speak for myself.
<mdeslaur> Daviey: do you have a bug#?
<htorque> cking: hi! should the ALPM long term test be done on battery?
<Daviey> mdeslaur: I haven't raised one as yet, and not come across ones jsalisbury might have seen,
<Daviey> Trying to poll my loco to see if others have noticed.
<cking> htorque, yes, since the power saving mode only works when on battery, or unless one forces it
<mdeslaur> Daviey: ok, I'll throw oneiric on a nvidia laptop, see if I see it too
<cking> htorque, you can force it on using: sudo pm-powersave true
<jsalisbury> Daviey, I recall two bugs recently.  Let me check for the bug numbers.
<Daviey> thanks!
<Daviey> mdeslaur: note, nvidia _binary_ drivers
<htorque> cking: thanks, will force it then. :-)
<mdeslaur> Daviey: yes, thanks
<cking> htorque, thanks for testing 
<htorque> yw :-)
<jsalisbury> Daviey, hmm, actually they may have been for precise.  Here's one: bug 897102
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897102 in linux "precise can't boot with linux 3.2.0.1.1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897102
<Daviey> Oh
<jsalisbury> Daviey, yeah, sorry, the other one was for precise too: bug 901386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901386 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Ubuntu 3.2 kernels vs. nvidia-current vs GTX 560 (Mainline works)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901386
<Daviey> dammit, just had confirmation from someone with the same hardware as me that it is working.
<smb> Daviey, Not wanting to worry you, but the last time I had strange gfx trouble it was the beginning of my mainboard dissolving itself... :-P
<Daviey> smb: "thanks", thankfully - booting into the 3.*-generic-(n-1) it works :)
<smb> Daviey, Hehe. Ok, make sure that the nvidia module loads. As it is dkms, there are sometimes issues when the compile is done at the wrong time and you end up with it complaining about wrong symbols
<smb> The manual steps to recover are a bit ... inconvenient  ... Meaning you have to run the dkms commands to uninstall, build and install the module (all with a lot of arguments to specify module name, version and kernel version)
<Daviey> smb: right, i'm on it :)
<Daviey> thanks
<Daviey> smb: STAND DOWN, http://pb.daviey.com/JXf4/ \o/ .. life is probably good.
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 898615 in linux "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogasawara> tgardner: you gonna attend the tech board meeting today?
<tgardner> ogasawara, I have not decided. I've got a conflict. I don't really have much more to add to the discussion other then what I've already written. All I've received in that thread (as far as I'm concerned) is opinion and hyperbole. Nobody has any real numbers.
<aquarius> I've just tried to report a suspend bug with "ubuntu-bug linux", but apport claims I'm not running an Ubuntu package; I'm running precise, installed from yesterday's nightly build and upgraded today. What might I be doing wrong?
<tgardner> ogasawara, are you interested in going to bat for it?
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm willing to attend, but I'm not as compassionate about the topic as you.  I do see value in us just building the flavor and having it shoved to universe and not officially supporting it.
<tgardner> ogasawara, I think its interesting the nobody has expressed an interest in maintaining a universe kernel. that tells me something...
<tgardner> plus, I think you meant compassionate --> passionate
<ogasawara> tgardner: indeed :)
<tgardner> kernel dudes don't have compassion :)
<brendand_> jsalisbury - hi
<jsalisbury> brendand_, hello
<brendand> jsalisbury - i added an item to the kernel team agenda. hope that's alright
<jsalisbury> brendand, sure.  Is that the Hardware Certification - Testing Pools entry?
<brendand> jsalisbury - yep
<jsalisbury> brendand, ok, noted
<tgardner> ogasawara, *sigh* 802.11n seems to be broken in -rc4 on my Thinkpad x120e. 802.11g still works ok (rtl8111/8168B)
<ogasawara> tgardner: -rc4 or do you mean -rc5?
<tgardner> ogasawara, right
<tgardner> I really had other plans for my day.
<jsalisbury> brendand, is the topic you added a one time event?
<brendand> jsalisbury - should be
<jsalisbury> brendand, cool, thanks
<hallyn> drat - fresh i386 precise server install panics sometime after trying to set up networking.
<hallyn> feh, guess i need to try under kvm.  it scrolled fast for 1-2 seconds before ending up here, so i don't think screendumped panic is helpful
 * ogasawara back in 20
<jsalisbury> tgardner, apw re: bug 894768  According to Raphael in comment #33, this has been happening in prior releases.  Are there plans to backport the fix to prior releases?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894768 in linux "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<tgardner> jsalisbury, the ultimate fix was from upstream, so perhaps they ought to be driven through stable
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ok, that makes sense.
<hallyn> hm, kvm boots fine.  hardware does not.  maybe i goofed, i suppose...
<tgardner> jsalisbury, lemme make sure those fixes really did land in -rc5
<jsalisbury> tgardner, great, thanks
<tgardner> jsalisbury, ok, 3.2-4 is still carrying apw's fix, but upstream is developing a different approach that has yet to be finalized.
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ah, ok.  
<apw> jsalisbury, yep am waiting for it to hit mainline, some is slated to go to stable anyhow and depending what does we should teat that and confirm it fixes older releases
<apw> jsalisbury, the instant fix we have is not applicable to older releases as the code at fault did not exist back there
<jsalisbury> apw, tgardner, thanks for explaining
<tgardner> apw, note that there is someone in the bug report that says 3.2-4 doesn't fix the problem
<apw> tgardner, assuming they are not simply wrong, then there must be more than one bug, i cannot repro it at all
<apw> tgardner, but we should get them to retest with the 4 patch set as well before trying to debug, as that does fix two issues one of which is mine
<tgardner> apw, this onl;y happens with the installer, right ?
<apw> no anything could trigger it, its not doing anything special, just a lot of it
<apw> tgardner, will get them a test kernel with the expected fixes
<tgardner> apw, just wondered if we should upload a new kernel with the upstream patches in order to get some testing in the dailies.
<apw> tgardner, let me find out what upstream has done, its supposed to be in for the -rcs ... it may be in the next one already
<tgardner> apw, ack
 * apw pops out on an errand
<tgardner> ogasawara, so 802.11n isn't quite as bad as I thought with 3.2-4. Its just a little racy. Given the lock patch on the wireless list I can see why.
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<brendand> bjf - do you remember the model of server you asked me to test last week? i figured out why it wasn't booting (i think)
<bjf> brendand: it was a hp PowerEdge 2940 (i think)
<brendand> bjf - probably Dell PowerEdge
<brendand> bjf - i remember now. PowerEdge 2950 it was
<brendand> bjf - i'll give it a go again and let you know. it was with natty right?
<bjf> brendand: i'll buy that
<bjf> brendand: i've got to find the bug 
<brendand> bjf - as far as i can remember it was supposed to not boot with the latest Natty kernel in updates, right?
<bjf> brendand: better let me find it so you don't waste your time booting the wrong one
<brendand> bjf - sure
<arges> Does anyone know what gen6 / ironlake mean in the i915 driver? Is gen6 just sandybridge, and ironlake a subset?
<vanhoof_> arges: ironlake iirc gen5, arrandale
<tgardner> ivy bridge is GEN7 IIRC
<vanhoof> tgardner: ack
<vanhoof> tgardner: sandybridge is gen6
<arges> vanhoof, ah thanks
<vanhoof> ironlake is part of the westmere platform, which would be clarkdale/arrandale cpus
<vanhoof> and IIRC that is gen5
<arges> vanhoof, so would an x220 with a sandybridge process call some ironlake functions? 
<arges> i guess thats dependent on how the code is organized
<vanhoof> arges: i'd imagine so, unless it's conditionalized like a lot of things I've seen lately have been if gen6 || gen7 ...
<vanhoof> arges: but i'd bounce that off of someone who knows more :)
<bjf> brendand: it was Oneiric server (bug 897243)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897243 in linux "Dell PowerEdge 2900/2950 crashing with Ubuntu Server 11.10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897243
<arges> vanhoof, yea, def. anyway thanks!
<brendand> bjf - ah. that's a totally different story.
 * tgardner -> lunch
<sforshee> arges, I know that in at least some areas of the code i915 calls ironlake functions for anything with a PCH, so that would include sandybridge
<sforshee> so yes, an x220 with sandybridge would be calling at least some ironlake functions
<bjf>  hggdh, i've added a comment to bug 238208. also, at least one person reported that it fixed the issue for them. i believe the commit should remain.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 238208 in linux "Need MemoryStick driver Ricoh R5C592 (part of R5C832/822chipset)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238208
<tgardner> bjf, sometimes its the media that doesn't work. I've found quite a bit of variation in those SD cards
<bjf> tgardner: thanks, i'll add that as a comment
 * cking battening down the hatches, incoming storm
<jchoaul> anyone know what %w0 means in inline assembler?
<hggdh> bjf: thank you
 * tgardner -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-13
<smb> morning .+
 * smb has the "feeling" jjohansen is still awake
<jjohansen> no not at all
 * jjohansen sends emails in his sleep
<smb> I am not sure this is a feat or curse...
<smb>  :)
<jjohansen> hehe, definitely a curse
<smb> Even half-asleep those emails usually get the "what the heck did you try to say with that" reply. :)
<jjohansen> hehe, yeah I have been told I am blibbering idiot and incoherent all to often
<smb> :D At least I am not alone there.
<ppisati> lp 903346
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903346 in linux "On omap, CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR needs to be set to 32768 per kconfig notes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903346
<ogra_> seems we had serious luck over the last releases ...
 * ogra_ would love to know when that was set wrongly 
<ppisati> i think it has never been modified
<ppisati> since we spun off arm from master
<ogra_> ppisati, well, it was properly set once 
<ogra_> in 2009 
<ogra_> so somehow that didnt get carried over from the original omap config
<ogra_> our luck was that procps' initscript runs early enough to set it to 32768, else we would have had non working binaries all over the place
<ppisati> ogra_: and how did we discover it?
<ogra_> armhf failed 
<ogra_> well, procps failed on armhf ... which in turn made us look at the kernel defaults when fixing 
<ppisati> ok
<ogra_> smb, wrt enforcer ... binaries (all of them) get killed if not run as root when mmap_min_addr points to 64k
<ogra_> so i would think it runs ... since thats the reason we found that this option was dropped from our kernel
<smb> ogra_, By enforcer I meant the thing that runs before you get to the compile stage
<ogra_> oh, that 
<ogra_> well, i saw it on my ac100 kernel ... but thats built out of tree anyway
<smb> Yep, not sure if was running for the topic branch. But if its just a safety feature to not drop it accidentally again
<ogra_> yep, agreed
<ogra_> though as long as procps gets executed early enough we wouldnt even notice
<ogra_> (the upstart job that is)
<smb> Which is a sort of "even worse"
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we actually only noticed it because procps was screwed
<ppisati> smb: the problem with the enforce as it is now
<ppisati> smb: is that it doesn't enforce much
<ppisati> # Default to 32768 on ARM, 65536 for everything else.
<ppisati> ( ( arch armel | arch armhf ) & value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 32768 ) | \ ( value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 65536)
<smb> ppisati, hmm. thats already there?
<ppisati> ( ( arch armel | arch armhf ) & value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 32768 ) |  ( ( !arch armel & !arch armhf ) value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 65536)
<ppisati> smb: yep
<smb> The I wonder whether it is actually called...
<ppisati> if i add the ( !arch armel & !arch armhf )... it should be ok
<ppisati> yes it is
<ppisati> the problem is the OR
<ppisati> this one was false: ( ( arch armel | arch armhf ) & value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 32768 )
<ppisati> because CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR = 64k
<ppisati> while the second part was true, but didn't specify it wasn't for arm
<ppisati> -> ( value CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR 65536)
<smb> hm, I read it as if armel or armhf then it should be 32k
<ppisati> right
<ppisati> but then it says ".. OR CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR = 64k" without enforcing it to be !arm
<smb> ah
<ppisati> or at least that's how i read it... let me try.. :)
<tgardner> ppisati, are you gonna respin the config patches to include the enforcer fixes ?
<ppisati> tgardner: will do
<tgardner> ppisati, thanks
 * tgardner bounces tangerine for kernel update
 * smb loves those admins taking systems down without warning...
<tgardner> smb, perhaps we should start scheduling regular maintenance
<tgardner> you're right though, I should have checked to see if you were actually doing something.
<smb> Lickily the compile was through before
<smb> But a "wall" would be nice :)
<tgardner> well, I did check that there were no jobs running
<tgardner> whats a "wall" ?
<smb> Used to be message to all users...
<smb> Hm, not sure its still there
<tgardner> sure is, huh.
<tgardner> smb, I  guess that would work as long as you weren't running some program that refreshed the screen all the time, like less or top
<smb> tgardner, Right, that would just give a little more warning. Sadly being in the middle of a compile also makes it less usefull... 
<tgardner> smb, but since I check for that....
<smb> True. Hm maintenance windows probably would work too. Though I fear, I'll be the one to forget when they are...
<smb> doubly so being in a bisect that drives one nuts...
<smb> tgardner, Are you doing larger maintenance on gomeisa?
 * tgardner hates it when you reboot a server and it doesn't come back
<smb> ah
 * smb crawls back under his rock
<tgardner> smb, gimme a bit...
 * ogasawara back in 20
<aquarius> I've just tried to report a suspend bug with "ubuntu-bug linux", but apport claims I'm not running an Ubuntu package; I'm running precise, installed from yesterday's nightly build and upgraded today. What might I be doing wrong?
<aquarius> (or, as a different question: how should I report bugs?)
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<arges> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/833300  <-- this is the bug I'm talking about. wondering if its similar. essentially with a patch that is upstreamed with can read files with permission 111, but can't execute them. right now the upstream guy says its most likely a client issue. 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 833300 in linux "NFSv4 mount point does not allow binary files to run when permissions are set only to execute" [Medium,In progress]
<brendand> for those in the meeting earlier, the document is now editable
<brendand> it has a comments field
<brendand> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AphFraZYTghddElqTHl3NmZsWXVDYkMxcE5zX3EtR0E
<bjf> ls
<ogasawara> brendand: what's the difference between "Docking station/Docking Station" and "Docking station/Generic Docking Station"
<brendand> ogasawara - you can definitely ignore those, we don't test docking stations or anything that is not part of the system itself. as to why they are categorised differently, jedimike might be able to explain
<brendand> jedimike - ogasawara is asking where the categories come from?
<jedimike> they are the ones that pci and usb devices fit in to, for example, the ones reported by lspci
<brendand> jedimike - they're taken directly from lspci?
<jedimike> so a docking station most likely wouldn't show us in the pci or usb device list and get reported as a device
<jedimike> brendand, ogasawara they're taken from pci.ids and usb.ids
<brendand> it's probably safe to say Generic system peripheral/SD Host controller should be in, right?
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Dec 20 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * tgardner -> lunch
<SpamapS> hey, I'm getting ready to copy the kernel into oneiric-proposed .. please remind me for the 14th time which source packages other than 'linux' and 'linux-meta' I need to copy.
<bjf> SpamapS: that should be good enough for now
<SpamapS> Ok, they should be copied now
<SpamapS> hrm, doesn't show yet
<herton> SpamapS, also linux-backports-modules-3.0.0
<SpamapS> herton: done
<herton> thanks
<bjf> herton, thanks for that
<cyphermox> apw: I have a small patch that fixes propagating net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr to the undrlying interfaces; just need to clean it up a bit/fix one smaller issue I noticed, and I'll send it for a quick review by the team before I send it to netdev.
<apw> cyphermox, sounds good to me
<cyphermox> it was surprisingly simple to do; I was scared to see lots of black magic in kernel code.
 * tgardner -> EOD
<sforshee> cnd, you have a macbook, don't you?
<cnd> sforshee, yeah
<cnd> macbook 5,1
<sforshee> do you know if there's a way under linux to enable the click and drag like under mac os?
<sforshee> where you depress the clickpad with one finger and drag with another
<sforshee> cnd, ^
<cnd> sforshee, yes and no, we are going to work on it this cycle
<sforshee> cnd, so currently, is the answer no?
<cnd> sforshee, otp, let me get back to you
<sforshee> cnd, np
<cnd> sforshee, sorry, long meeting
<cnd> so the only way to get similar functionality right now is to mask out a portion of the touchpad at the bottom
<cnd> so that any touches there are ignored, and you can click with impunity :)
<cnd> the size of the area is determined by the Synaptics Area setting
<cnd> you can see an example config in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<cnd> in the conf file it has a different name "AreaBottomEdge"
<vanhoof> cnd: been meaning to play w/ that, what's a good starting place for a magic trackpad AreaBottomEdge wise
<cnd> ok
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-14
<mdz> bjf[afk], I think this script may be getting false positives: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/904025/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904025 in linux "lxc-start intermittently fails" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mdz> AFAIK there's nothing apport-collect would add which isn't already on that bug
<RAOF> Bah!  Is aufs deliberately gone from the Precise kernel?
<ohsix> wasn't it out of tree anyways? afaik it was used a long time ago to try upgrades but that hasn't worked since 9.10 or something
<RAOF> Well, it's been the default overlay filesystem forever; schroot uses it.
<stgraber> RAOF: yeah, my understanding is that we had both aufs and overlayfs in Oneiric with overlayfs being the default for the live environment, now in Precise aufs has been dropped completely
<ohsix> yea it's still out of tree
<stgraber> RAOF: "forever" being not that long ago ;) I can quite clearly remember unionfs :)
<RAOF> Ah.  That's unfortunate.  It seems that overlayfs doesn't support hardlinks in the same way that aufs does, and so mesa no longer builds in my sbuilder.  Hawkward.
<stgraber> RAOF: I know we found some overlayfs weirdness at the release sprint (inotify not working as it should) which was a kernel bug, you may want to check with the kernel guys if what you see is a difference in behaviour or a bug that'd need fixing
<RAOF> stgraber: Yeah, I guess that's the next step.
<ohsix> anyone know why aufs was rejected anyways? were there concerns about proliferation or something?
<bucky> I'm trying to compile a patched kernel with fakeroot make-kpkg and it dies with "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.17-om not in control info", how can I get around this?
<ohsix> it doesn't know what to do with that EXTRAVERSION, i think
<bucky> right
<ohsix> the debian/control and debian/* in general has all the metafiles that control the build process, and they're text
<bucky> I edited the debian/control file
<ohsix> you might get away with -generic-om or one of the existing packages, but i don't know
<RAOF> bucky: That was a known-bug with older make-kpkges; there's a workaround on the wiki page.
<bucky> hmm... it seems that debian/control keeps getting over written
<RAOF> Also, 2.6.17?  Kicking it olndschool!
<bucky> lol
<bucky> I guess make-kpkg had a problem with the '+' character in git 
<bucky> I don't even have a debian/scripts/setlocalversion file
<court_jester> There is a ppa for the last kernel?
<bjf[afk]> mdz, the bot checks to see if dmesg and lspci are attached to the bug
<bjf[afk]> mdz, that might not be correct for a virtual kernel though, i'll look into it, thanks
<bucky> I finally found "KERNELVERSION = $(VERSION).$(PATCHLEVEL).$(SUBLEVEL)$(EXTRAVERSION)-om" and took the -om off and then just used --revision=om.1.0 so I could identify the package
<bucky> ended up with ../linux-image-2.6.17_om.1.0_amd64.deb
<bucky> thanks for the help RAOF and ohsix ...you guys were all over it
<ohsix> why did you need .17?
<bucky> oh.. it was in the top level Makefile
<bucky> ohsix, i'm messing aroung with linuxPMI which was the continuation of openMosix
<bucky> the other patch was for linux-2.6.28.7 and I'm getting a compilation error about termios.h
<bucky> anyway.. nite all
<akgraner> apw, ping
 * cking orders some spare cables and solder...
<tgardner> cking, have you ever messed with CONFIG_LOCKUP_DETECTOR ?
<cking> tgardner, nope, didn't even know it existed.
 * cking has a peek
<cking> seems that we need CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR configured too
<tgardner> thats what I'm just looking at
<tgardner> CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR appears to be x86 only
 * cking nods
<tgardner> I think we should give it a try for awhile
<cking> yep, I can't see any reason not too. looks useful 
<cking> tgardner, so you think of enabling that asap?
<tgardner> cking, just pushed it and am doing a  test build
<cking> cool
<tgardner> looks like it might be an ABI bumper
<cking> well, if it works then you made jmp happy
<tgardner> cking, why is that ?
<cking> tgardner, just that he's got some users who have lockups, so it may be useful feature for similar bugs in the future.
<tgardner> cking, there were som panic reboot options that I chose not to enable lest a machine get in a perpetual cycle of reboots
<cking> tgardner, make sense. are the hang timeouts tweakable?
<tgardner> cking, at runtime
<cking> nice
<tgardner> sysctl's
<tgardner> default to 60 secs
<cking> fair enough 
<tgardner> cking, its pretty tough to enter power stats when the wiki won't let me login.
<tgardner> SSO appears to be having issues
<tgardner> ah, finally. taht took 5 minutes
<ronj_> Hi. After yesterday's i686-pae oneiric kernel update, my Dell XPS 1645 laptop is no longer able to resume from suspend. Reproduced: always. Is this a known issue? If not, could somebody point me to a proper way to report the bug? Thanks.
<tgardner> ronj_, try 'ubuntu-bug linux' from within a terminal
<ronj_> Thanks tgardner, I thought reporting kernel bugs could have been more exotic; glad to hear ubuntu-bug works. Will do it this evening.
<brendand> cking - i ran the power test, but my standard deviation was quite high, i guess cause i was using the system while testing. should i redo it?
<cking> brendand, yep, if the std.dev. is high then I suggest re-running rather than submitting dubious data
<brendand> cking - and best to just leave the system be while it's running?
<cking> yep, the test disables cron, so just leave it alone 
<cking> if the data is too variable and std.dev. is still high, then don't worry about adding the data to the wiki
<brendand> is anyone here from the SRU team? herton, bjf[afk]?
<hggdh> bjf[afk]: any problems if I start testing bug Bug 903188 now? I will be away from this Friday to Jan 2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903188 in linux "linux: 3.0.0-15.24 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903188
<herton> brendand, yes, came back from lunch now
<brendand> herton - i need to let you know that if we wait for the Oneiric kernel to be verified then we will not get enough time to test it before the holidays
<brendand> seems a lot of bugs to verify
<herton> hggdh, I think there isn't any problem, if all bugs are verified then it'll be ok
<herton> brendand, I and bjf were talking, and probably we shouldn't have released the oneiric kernel, because of the holidays. It seemed not much bugs would need verification, but that was not the case
<herton> brendand, you may test it now I think too, in the hope everything will get verified
<hggdh> herton: perfect, thank you
 * ogasawara back in 20
<brendand> herton - wouldn't you rather wait a couple of weeks to be safe?
<brendand> herton - if we wait then we can probably have it tested by the 5th-6th of January
<brendand> and be sure of it
<brendand> herton - i tell you what, why don't we revisit this on friday or monday and see how things are going with verification?
<herton> brendand, doesn't change anything, just it'll be extra work if in the end some bug is not verified. In january we would like to start with a new update on oneiric. Next wee we will be on holidays too until end of the year
<herton> *week
<brendand> herton - as i said, let's see how things are in a couple of days
<brendand> herton - thanks
<aquarius> I installed a mainline kernel build (3.2.0-030200rc5-generic) to test suspend as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds. It didn't help, so I've just removed it (with sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-030200rc5-generic) and apt said the following: The link /vmlinuz is a damaged link
<aquarius> Removing symbolic link vmlinuz 
<aquarius>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<aquarius> The link /initrd.img is a damaged link
<aquarius> Removing symbolic link initrd.img 
<aquarius>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<aquarius> I'm not sure how to rerun grub... and should I report that happening as a bug in its own right?
<tgardner> aquarius, its benign. you can run 'sudo update-grub' if you're paranoid.
<aquarius> tgardner, ok, thanks. I get a bit twitchy when stuff like that happens in case it means "ha ha no more booting for you ever" or something unpleasant :)
<tgardner> well, its not _quite_ that brittle, though we did have some weird update issues on a server yesterday.
<jsalisbury> herton, bjf, possible regression from 3.0.0-13 to 3.0.0-14: bug 902491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902491 in udev "Severe regression with latest kernel update: 3.0.0-14.23 takes an unreasonable amount of time to boot due to udev" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902491
<jsalisbury> herton, bjf, it may be a udev issue, but wanted to run it by you.
<bjf> jsalisbury: ok, on it
<jsalisbury> bjf, thanks
<bjf> jsalisbury: looks like precise has the same issue
<tgardner> wow, 90 seconds
<jsalisbury> bjf, yes, as well as the mainline kernel
<tgardner> gema, do you have any test configurations that use LVM ?
<gema> tgardner: yes, there are some jobs that use it
<tgardner> gema, would you notice a boot delay ?
<gema> here they are: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/?
<gema> tgardner: no, I don't think we are particularly looking at timings in this case
<gema> tgardner: but you probably can get an idea based on the logs , if you were looking for something in particular
<tgardner> gema, its something to think about. we're looking at a udev/kernel issue where the boot is delayed by 90 seconds.
<gema> tgardner: I will think about it, it is still not clear how we are going to display the dashboard info, maybe not just boot time but overall execution time and have a flag if it fluctuates too much
<tgardner> gema, how about looking for big time gaps in dmesg for the first 30 seconds or so? if there is a gap of more then 10 seconds, then soemthing is likely wrong.
<gema> tgardner: I will look into the details on how to implement that
 * tgardner -> lunch
<psusi> can someone explain to me what mutex_lock_nested does?  specifically the nested part
<kiko> let's see if somebody has a clue on a funny problem I have
<kiko> I have a server hosted at serveraxis
<kiko> when I apt-get upgrade and a new kernel comes in
<kiko> the new package installs fine
<kiko> but update-grub isn't getting run
<kiko> it's a natty server
<kiko> any idea what normally triggers update-grub
<cyphermox> apw; sent an email with my patch to kernel-team@, who can I ask to moderate it so it reaches the list?
<kiko> and why it's not being triggered?
<tgardner> kiko, update-grub should be run by update-initramfs
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> let's look at that then
<tgardner> which in turn is launched by the kernel post-inst
<tgardner> cyphermox, I can. in the meantime you should subscribe to the list.
<kiko> tgardner, can I trigger that action manually to see if it's actually failing or just not getting run?
<tgardner> 'update-initramfs -u' should do it
<tgardner> kiko, its interesting that you have this problem. I updated a kernel build server yesterday in the Boston DC and it did not get update-grub run either.
<tgardner> though Im'm sure update-initramfs ran 'cause the bits were there in /boot
<kiko> so if I run update-initramfs manually it runs and does /not/ update grub
<kiko> kiko@dragon:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo update-initramfs -u
<kiko> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-13-generic
<kiko> tgardner, this is a server hosted in a DC as well
<kiko> it is a virtual server
<tgardner> kiko, I guess you should hassle slangasek. that package is maintained by foundations
 * slangasek waves
<kiko> help :)
<slangasek> kiko: does /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub exist, do you have grub (grub1) or grub-pc (grub2) installed, are /boot/grub/{grub.cfg,menu.lst} timestamps updated when you run it?
<kiko> so /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub does not exist
<kiko> kiko@dragon:/etc/kernel/postinst.d$ dpkg -l | grep grub
<kiko> ii  grub                                       0.97-29ubuntu61.1                          GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version)
<kiko> ii  grub-common                                1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3                         GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files)
<kiko> weird versions
<kiko> menu.lst is not updated when I run update-initramfs
<kiko> slangasek, ^^
<slangasek> weird but expected versions
<kiko> so why's my file missing?
<slangasek> that version of grub seems not to have ever installed the hook script
<slangasek> does /etc/kernel-img.conf contain an 'postinst-something-something = update-grub' line?
<kiko> no
<slangasek> ok
<kiko> it contains nothing related to grub
<kiko> it says "do_bootloader = no" though
<kiko> weirdly
<slangasek> yeah, that flag doesn't mean what it probably ought to ;)
<slangasek> so, you can run 'update-grub' by hand and that should take care of it
<tgardner> kiko, does /etc/kernel-img.conf have 'postinst_hook = update-grub' ?
<kiko> no
<kiko> I do run it by hand, slangasek 
<kiko> but I forget
<slangasek> ah
<kiko> and then I get kernel xpl0its
<kiko> :)
<slangasek> you want the actual bug fix, not a workaround ;)
<slangasek> so you can add the line tgardner mentions
<kiko> a real workaround is okay :)
<slangasek> or you can switch to grub-pc
<kiko> will that work in this weird virtual server setup?
<slangasek> what kind of weird is it?
<slangasek> if it's Xen, then... no
<kiko> I don't know
<kiko> yeah, it's xen
<slangasek> yeah, you'll have to add the postinst_hook line then
<kiko> and then update-initramfs will dtrt?
<slangasek> yes
<kiko> testing testing 123
<kiko> kiko@dragon:/boot/grub$ sudo update-initramfs -u
<kiko> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-13-generic
<kiko> kiko@dragon:/boot/grub$ 
<kiko> kiko@dragon:/boot/grub$ ls -l  menu.lst
<kiko> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6405 2011-12-14 06:48 menu.lst
<kiko> kiko@dragon:/boot/grub$ grep postinst_hook /etc/kernel-img.conf 
<kiko> postinst_hook = update-grub
<kiko> LIES!!!
<cyphermox> tgardner: thanks
<kiko> slangasek, for some reason it don't
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> kiko: oh - the hook is actually triggered from the kernel package's maintainer script, not from update-initramfs
<kiko> that's what I thought
<slangasek> so 'dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic' would do it
<kiko> okay, so a dpkg-reconfigure maybe
<kiko> aha!
<kiko> trying!
 * tgardner wonders how long that should take 
<kiko> it worked
<kiko> you guys are DA BOMB
<kiko> woot
<tgardner> kiko, that is weird. has this been updated from prior installs ?
<kiko> yes, definitely
<kiko> it's an old image
<tgardner> must have if it had grub1
<kiko> upgraded upgraded upgraded
<tgardner> kiko, pre-lucid ?
<kiko> quite possibly, let me ask johan
<tgardner> kiko, it just about have to have been jaunty or karmic
<kiko> yeah, something like that
<psusi> can anyone explain what mutex_lock_nested does, and why you would want to use it instead of the non nested version?
<hggdh> bjf: EC2, Oneiric, found today while opening a kernel bug -- the apport hook is erroring out: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770588/
<hggdh> bjf: want a bug on it?
<bjf> hggdh: looking
<bjf> hggdh: yes, bug please
<hggdh> bjf: roj
<alexbligh1> LP886521 - I don't suppose there is an installer CDROM built with this is there? It's (slightly) hard to test this with a previous kernel on Oneiric under Xen for obvious reasons. Or failing that how do I find a URL for a .deb so we can downgrade Precise?
<hggdh> bjf: bug 904489
<alexbligh1> LP #886521
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904489 in apport "kernel apport hook error on EC2 Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904489
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 886521 in linux "CONFIG_XEN_PLATFORM_PCI should be "y" when building 3.1 kernel" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886521
<bjf> alexbligh1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.0.0-15.24  ?
 * tgardner -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-15
<undriedsea> /proc/[pid]/maps question: How is it possible to have a mapping where the size of the shared library referenced by path is SMALLER than the mapped range? Example:
<undriedsea> 7f6a9e61f000-7f6a9e81e000 ---p 0000c000 08:01 269062  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.13.so
<undriedsea> Acutal File Length:  51728 (from "ls -la /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.13.so")
<undriedsea> Specd Offset:        49152 (0000c000)
<undriedsea> Range End - Start: 2093056
<undriedsea> ....so confused....
 * smb comes in
 * apw yawns
 * smb gives apw some aspirin
<apw> actually my head is pretty much ok today :)
<smb> apw, Good to hear. :) I hope it does not mean that some other part hurts. ;)
<apw> heh
 * smb turns on his hoover
<apw> (( arch armel | arch armhf ) & value CONFIG_FAT_FS y) | \
<apw>         !arch armel & !arch armf & value CONFIG_FAT_FS m 
<ubot2> apw: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apw> (( arch armel | arch armhf ) & cut & value CONFIG_FAT_FS y) | \
<apw>         value CONFIG_FAT_FS m
<apw> arch armel armhf & value CONFIG_FAT_FS y | \
<apw>         !arch armel armhf & value CONFIG_FAT_FS m
<cking> arch(armel, armhf)
<ubot2> apw: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cking> arch[armel, armhf]
<apw> arch armel armhf : value CONFIG_FAT_FS_Y | \
<apw>         value CONFIG_FAT_FS
<cking> apw:  powers_of_2 = [ n | n <- 1, 2*n .. ]
<cking>  reciprocal = (1 /)
<apw> reciproval 2
<cking>  add a b = a + b
<apw> 10 add 20
<apw> add 10 20 
<smb> 10 20 add? :)
<apw> Q a b = a + b
<apw> a Q B
<apw> recip = / 1
<apw> /+* 1 2 3 4
<smb> 1 2 / 3 + 4 *...
 * ppisati -> reboot
<apw> ogasawara, just a heads up that those 4 ext4 patches have hit mainline so will collide with my fix in the next rebase; dropping mine is appropriate in response
 * ppisati -> lunch
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<ogasawara> apw: would you prefer if I just cherry-pick them before we rebase?  I'm probably gonna upload today or tomorrow.
<apw> ogasawara, we may as well have the new ones in any upload you do yes
<apw> if thats not going to be a rebase, then sure
<apw>       ext4: handle EOF correctly in ext4_bio_write_page()
<apw>       ext4: remove a wrong BUG_ON in ext4_ext_convert_to_initialized
<apw>       ext4: correctly handle pages w/o buffers in ext4_discard_partial_b
<apw>       ext4: avoid potential hang in mpage_submit_io() when blocksize < p
<apw> ogasawara, those are the new names for the four we needed i believe
<ogasawara> apw: thanks.  I'll go ahead and pick those and drop the sauce
<tgardner> ogasawara, you might as well just rebase against tip, then just note the SHA1 in the changelog.
<ogasawara> tgardner: makes sense.  will do that.
<brendand> herton - oneiric looking pretty close to verification. done today?
<brendand> herton - i can do http://launchpad.net/bugs/813146
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813146 in linux "kernel panic when running Python test suite on ecryptfs" [Critical,Fix committed]
<kirkland> brendand: that would be great!
<brendand> just need someone to do http://launchpad.net/bugs/886521
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 886521 in linux "CONFIG_XEN_PLATFORM_PCI should be "y" when building 3.1 kernel" [Medium,Fix committed]
<herton> brendand, yes, looks like it can happen today, only two remaining, including this one
<brendand> i haven't a clue for that one
<herton> brendand, I'll take a look at it, checking the config is changed is enough
<herton> in fact it's already verified
<herton> so only 813146 remaining
<brendand> herton - great. i'm downloading oneiric now. maybe someone can beat me too it
<tgardner> apw, have you seen these yet? https://pastebin.canonical.com/57207/
<GodManMonkey> anyone have any ideas how to get usb wireless adapter working 10.04 lts?
<ohsix> plug it in
<GodManMonkey> lol tried that
<GodManMonkey> also tried setting up with ndiswrapper and ndisgtk...
<ogasawara> tgardner: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/12/5/421
<tgardner> ogasawara, good catch. I'll hassle the fs-devel list.
<tgardner> ogasawara, why don't you add that as a crack patch in the meantime. it looks right.
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<ogasawara> tgardner: was that reported in a LP bug that you want me to add to the commit message?
<tgardner> ogasawara, pgraner has some machines that show this bug. I'll get him or patrick to start one.
<pgraner> tgardner, on it
 * herton -> lunch
 * ogasawara back in 20
<pgraner> ogasawara, tgardner, just booted the daily from today and the panic doesn't exist, only seems to exist in the installer kernel?
<tgardner> pgraner, its not a panic, its a warning. Are there arch or version differences between the 2 ?
<pgraner> tgardner, uname -a is telling me they are the same, why would booting from pxe cause it and not from USB?
<tgardner> perhaps differences in how initrd hunts for the root FS ? I'm not sure.
<tgardner> a PXE booted kernel has no idea what block devices exists, or what has a bootable partition, and has to go looking. when booting from USB I think it already knows.
<tgardner> pgraner, if it only happens with the installer, then that WARNING is not having an impact on the boot speed tests, right ?
<pgraner> tgardner, yep
<tgardner> pgraner, yep, as in 'no impact' ?
<pgraner> tgardner, that would be my assumption since we have to reboot twice to profile the ureadahead cache
<pgraner> tgardner, I'll let you know if we see it in the dmesg after the first run today
<tgardner> pgraner, ok, then its not a balls on emergency just yet.
<pgraner> tgardner, that is post install
<pgraner> tgardner, ack on that
<tgardner> pgraner, I've bugged upstream about it.
<tgardner> pgraner, plus ogasawara is gonna carry a crack patch until we get something official.
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, am prepping the upload right now
<tgardner> ogasawara, did you have a look at cyphermox ipv6 patch on the list ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: ah shoot, meant to take a look this morning
<tgardner> ogasawara, its not an emergency, so don't derail your upload for it 
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack, will finish with the upload and then get to it
<brendand> hmm, why wouldn't i be able to reproduce http://launchpad.net/bugs/813146 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813146 in linux "kernel panic when running Python test suite on ecryptfs" [Critical,Fix committed]
<brendand> i have an encrypted home. any other requirements?
<tgardner> brendand, it was probably a race that is hard to hit. cking was able to trigger it on older kernels, but current upstream seems to have fixed it.
<tyhicks> brendand: Yes, it is a race that is not always easy to trigger
<tgardner> brendand, read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/813146/comments/51
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813146 in linux "kernel panic when running Python test suite on ecryptfs" [Critical,Fix committed]
 * tyhicks was just going to point that out
<brendand> tyhicks -yep, looks like barry just verified it. great!
<tyhicks> I know barry could trigger it everytime, so I'm thinking we're good if he can't trigger it
<brendand> herton - so there is no respin of oneiric then (just to make sure). everything succesfully verified?
<bjf> brendand, so that oneiric kernel is ready for testing
<bjf> brendand, we are investigating a suspend/resume bug that came in today
<brendand> bjf - ok. how long you want to give it?
<bjf> brendand, i'd like you to start testing right now :-)
<brendand> bjf - what's going to happen with the sus/res bug then?
<brendand> bjf - what if it's a real regression?
<bjf> brendand: we will work on it
<brendand> bjf - which bug btw?
<bjf> brendand, that is always the possibility
<bjf> bug 904569
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904569 in linux "Linux 3.0.0-15-generic-pae causes laptops to fail to resume from suspend (Dell XPS 1645, Sony Vaio VPCF1390)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904569
<bjf> brendand, for *any* -proposed kernel that you are testing, we could be looking at bugs that come is as possible regressions, that doesn't mean we stop testing
<brendand> bjf - i was just going to see if it's something we could check out. we'll start testing then
<tgardner> cking, 'if ((!a) ^ (!b))' is the same as ' if (a != b)' right ?
<tgardner> no, thats not quite right
<cking> hrm, depends if a b are just 0,1
<tgardner> cking, a and b can be arbitrary values.
<tgardner> so, what is the intent of that kind of expression ?
<cking> where is the code?
<tgardner> cking, its on the k-team mailing list in the ipv6 patch
<cking> that expression works if a,b are just 0,1 I believe
<smb> No, don't think so
<tgardner> cking, I think it must be  acopy/paste thing that he picked up from elsewhere. 
<cking> ((!*p) ^ (!old))
<smb> a = 0 -> 1 / a != 0 -> 0
<tgardner> yep
<tgardner> I think what he really wants is 'if (*p != old)'
<cking> it's not clear. me rethinks again
<smb> So what it currently does is if not both of them are NULL and not both are not NULL, isn't it...?
<cking> if (( *p & !old) || ( !*p & old))
<cking> i think
<sforshee> cking, I think you want && instead of &
<smb> if ( (*p == NULL & old != NULL) || (*p != NULL & old == NULL))
<cking> sforshee, yep &&
<sforshee> basically, if one is zero and the other is nonzero, execute the body
<cking> smb, old is not a ptr 
<smb> yeah, sounds right
<smb> cking, Oh, right
<smb> basically both are not
<tgardner> sforshee, that only works if the inputs are 0 or 1. what if the user supplies a number > 1 ?
<smb> cking, So yours is right, beside the && which I was trying to remember wheter its only in shell or c as well
<sforshee> tgardner, it's converting both to either 0 or 1 with the !'s
<smb> tgardner, ! is always 0 or 1
<tgardner> sforshee, ah, right.
<cking> that's why the !!val trick works 
<cking> (from a different context)
<cking> using ^ like that is a very succinct way of expressing that condition. nice
<smb> yeah, but then taking long to decipher again
<tgardner> here is the truth table for 0,1,2:
<tgardner> i=0 j=0 ((!0) ^ (!0))=FALSE
<tgardner> i=0 j=1 ((!0) ^ (!1))=TRUE
<tgardner> i=0 j=2 ((!0) ^ (!2))=TRUE
<tgardner> i=1 j=0 ((!1) ^ (!0))=TRUE
<tgardner> i=1 j=1 ((!1) ^ (!1))=FALSE
<tgardner> i=1 j=2 ((!1) ^ (!2))=FALSE
<tgardner> i=2 j=0 ((!2) ^ (!0))=TRUE
<tgardner> i=2 j=1 ((!2) ^ (!1))=FALSE
<tgardner> i=2 j=2 ((!2) ^ (!2))=FALSE
<tgardner> so I guess its correct. 
<cking> wonder if that code is on a critical path (speed-wise) and if the compiler can't generate code that optimises it down to the ^ operator, then I suspect it makes sense
<tgardner> cking, its asysctl
<tgardner> a sysctl
<cking> which case it's just a smart alec bit of logic
<cking> the kind of spawn from MIT bithack ;-)
<tgardner> cking, why not just do 'ret = !!proc_dointvec(ctl, write, buffer, lenp, ppos);'
<tgardner> it would simplify everything else
<tgardner> oh, never mind. thats the wrong place.
<cking> -ETOOMUCHBEER?
<tgardner> not yet. I wish...
 * cking downloads the kernel .ddeb - only 653MB.. :-(
<tgardner> cking, isn't this where BT squeezes you down to 1kbit ?
<cking> tgardner, nah, plenty of bits left today. yesterday was bad, my daughter was off ill and downloaded Gigs of video-on-demand content and rate capped us until midnight
<arges> smb, hello! i've been going though some bugs and found this xen issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/838177  . Was wondering if you've seen any updates in upstream that may help this, or have an suggestions on new tests or actions.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838177 in linux "[Lucid] New version of kernel cannot do migration between two XenServers" [Medium,Triaged]
<smb> arges, That was one of the bugs related to forcing certain irqs to resume early... It required an additional backport which came through stable...
<smb> arges, IRQF_FORCE... is the keyword to look for. I would think it should be working at least in proposed now
<arges> smb, ok i'll check 
<smb> genirq: Add IRQF_RESUME_EARLY and resume such IRQs earlier
<smb> Ubuntu-2.6.32-37.80
<smb> bug 897377
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897377 in linux "Lucid update to 2.6.32.49 stable release" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897377
<smb> bug 881542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881542 in linux "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS as guest freezes after xm restore" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881542
<arges> you are quicker than I am : ) . Ok I'll have louis re-test with latest then
<arges> smb, lucid-proposed right?
<smb> arges, Thanks. :) Probably one bug should be duplicated on the other 
<smb> arges, I had the same patch in there pre-stable... Hm which version was that in...
<smb> Seems the same...
<smb> arges, So yes, proposed
<arges> smb, ok i'll mark 838177 as a dup of 881542 and have him test proposed
<smb> arges, Or maybe first test
<arges> smb, yea good idea. i'll make sure he tests first
<smb> And if it is fixed by proposed it is confirmed to be duplicate
<arges> ok great!
<arges> smb, thanks
<smb> np
<cyphermox> tgardner: are you saying the patch doesn't apply?
<cyphermox> (i'm responding on the ML anyway)
<tgardner> cyphermox, yep, tried to apply it to master-next precise. no joy.
<cyphermox> master-next?
<cyphermox> I based it on ubuntu-precise.git; and tried on linux-2.6.git ;)
<tgardner> ok, lemme try master
<tgardner> it shold work in either case
<cyphermox> what's master-next ?
<tgardner> cyphermox, its a different branch that we use for staging upcoming patches
<cyphermox> ok
<tgardner> that section iof code should be unchanged between the branches
<cyphermox> tgardner: is it far off from git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git ?
<cyphermox> right, it suprises me that this code changes anyway
<tgardner> cyphermox, it should be identical. i think the problem is likely your email client since the patch seems corrupted. can you 'git format-patch -1' from your tree and leave it somewhere I can get to it, like chinstrap ?
<cyphermox> interested, that's how I did the patch initially ;)
<cyphermox> sure
<tgardner> cyphermox, where do you keep your git repo ? is it in a public spot ?
<cyphermox> nah, just my laptop
<cyphermox> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/0001-ipv6-make-the-net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr-sysctl-.patch
<cyphermox> diff says the one on the ML might indeed be corrupt... gah. and I tried really hard to avoid this 
<tgardner> cyphermox, got it, and it applies, though with some trailing whitespace.
<tgardner> you should 'scripts/checkpatch.pl 0001-ipv6-make-the-net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr-sysctl-.patch'
<cyphermox> ok
<tgardner> but its OK for now
<cyphermox> ok, fixed now
<tgardner> cyphermox, I'm gonna get some brain food, then I'll work through your patch. biab.
<cyphermox> sure, thanks a lot
<cyphermox> perhaps I can start with a question; I've added the dev_tempaddr_change function, which basically does the same as dev_disable_change(); this is probably a nop but the goal is roughly to restart the interface to make sure tempaddrs would start being created when the value changes
<cyphermox> the question is: am I better to try to cycle the interface's state or just avoid that altogether?
<vanhoof> random question :)
<vanhoof> currently running oneiric on my x220, but wanting to check out precise kernels
<bjf> yes you can
<vanhoof> I already build my own (to add a few things) ...
<vanhoof> would it be best to build precise kernels in a oneiric schroot (since I'm running oneiric)
<vanhoof> or within a precise schroot
<vanhoof> (or does it matter either way)
<bjf> i don't think its really going to matter
<bjf> jjohansen: bug 874544, your test kernels have not received any testing (no comments added anyway), do you plan to pursue this or should we mark the bug incomplete and let it expire if we get no feedback ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874544 in linux "mkdir failure on NFS with Apparmor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874544
<jjohansen> bjf: hrmm, good question.  I do know for a fact he is using the kernel and has reported it works for him but he hasn't updated the bug
<bjf> jjohansen: ok, that's good info
<jjohansen> bjf: I have tried poking him to update but no luck, the patch is basically a back port so it should be safe
<bjf> jjohansen: do you plan on SRUing it?
<jjohansen> bjf: well if I could get him to test, because I can't hit it
<jjohansen> bjf: mark it incomplete for the moment
<bjf> jjohansen: i'll mark it incomplete with a comment
<bjf> sforshee: bug 865807, do you want me to decline your nominations ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865807 in linux "acer-wmi wont recognize hotkey on Travelmate 8372" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865807
<sforshee> bjf, please do, thank you
<vanhoof> tgardner: seen any oddness w/ iwlwifi on precise?
<tgardner> vanhoof, just ran a pass on a 6300. looked OK
<vanhoof> tgardner: using a 6205 here, booted into 3.2.0-4.10
<vanhoof> would associate (after numerous tries), but would quickly drop
<vanhoof> booted back into oneiric and i'm fine again (same location, back deck :))
 * vanhoof wonders if building precise in an oneiric schroot caused any issues
 * vanhoof will give it go
<tgardner> vanhoof, unlikely, but you can always build it in the right chroot and try again. how is your AP configured ?
<vanhoof> tgardner: 11ng on a 2.4ghz band
<vanhoof> not running a separate 5ghz band
<vanhoof> tgardner: this cycles consistently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771500/
<tgardner> vanhoof, thats exactly the setup I just tested with a 6300. lemme see if I have a 6205...
<vanhoof> tgardner: ill try a kernel build in a precise schroot
<tgardner> ogasawara, Tejun already has an ACK from Jens on the floppy driver warning patch.
<ogasawara> tgardner: cool
 * cking shuffles off for the day
 * smb shuffles off for the year...
<cking> smb, really?
<smb> cking, It is not much left of it and not having taken many vacation days before.
<cking> dude, you need to take vacation when there is some sun shine
<smb> Too hot... :-P
<kees> heheh
<cking> smb, how about the southpole, nice and sunny and not hot at all
<smb> cking, Maybe not bad. Apart from the social opportunities. But housing should be relatively cheap. :)
<cking> internet maybe patchy
<smb> good point... hmmm...
<cking> like taking a vacation in the refrigerator really
<cking> smb, well have a nice vacation..
<cking> drink lots of beer
<smb> cking, Heh, thanks. Maybe not beer, but there is lots of other stuff. :)
 * cking really saunters away now..
 * sforshee goes to run an errand, back in about 30 minutes
 * ogasawara lunch
<pgraner> jsalisbury, ping
<jsalisbury> pgraner, pong
<pgraner> jsalisbury, you going to be in lex anytime soon? I have a box for you
<jsalisbury> pgraner, I could always drive down to pick it up.
<pgraner> jsalisbury, its an intel ivybridge
<pgraner> jsalisbury, I'll leave it with christine at the desk
<jsalisbury> pgraner, cool, thanks!
<jsalisbury> pgraner, I'll ping here about picking it up.
<jsalisbury> s/here/her/
<vanhoof> tgardner: went back to oneiric (outside) no issues ... rebuilt 3.2.0-4.10 in a precise schroot (but now inside since it's cold :)) ... but will give it a test out there in a bit
<vanhoof> tgardner: stable so far inside
<tgardner> vanhoof, wuss, put on a coat.
<vanhoof> tgardner: :)
<vanhoof> tgardner: 60F and cloudy :)
 * vanhoof waits for stories of tgardner walking 10 miles in the snow to buy more coal for his furnace ;)
<tgardner> its only made it above freezing here a couple times in the last 3 weeks
<tgardner> I've had to start wearing shoes outside.
<vanhoof> heh
 * jsalisbury back online in about ~1.5 hours.  Taking a trip to the Lexington office.
<vanhoof> tgardner: certainly holding up well inside :\
<vanhoof> tgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771589/
<vanhoof> tgardner: maybe the driver is more sensitive to noise in 3.2 ... quite a few ap's in range when i'm out there
<vanhoof> *shrugs*
 * tgardner ->EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-16
<psusi> how can you get the inode given the file *?
<ohsix> stat(fileno()) ?
<psusi> no, in the kernel... I have the struct file *, but need struct inode *
<vanhoof> psusi: got to be a way, can get the info w/ ls -i
<egon> How do you find what kernel diffs have been applied to a specific kernel? I'm finding things in bzr/launchpad isn't matching what's in git, and doesn't seem to match what's in the source package.
<kenrhad> Hello
<kenrhad> anyone online?
<RAOF> !ask > kenrhad 
<ubot2> kenrhad, please see my private message
<jk-> RAOF knows all the tricks
 * RAOF is the master
<kenrhad> I have started to learn C programming by myself (K&R 2nd ed). So far I am reading ch 4. I enjoy programming so far. The harder the problem the best. I'm not good at math though.
<kenrhad> I would like to know how much C programming should I learn before I could try to learn something about the linux kernel.
<RAOF> I don't think there's any reason to know *any* C before trying to learn about the kernel; you can pick up both at the same time.
<kenrhad> ? How can I get involve? The kernel is so big that I dont even know where to start :(
<RAOF> That's a bit of a motivational question, so there's not really a single answer.
<RAOF> *I* tend to investigate problems I run into, and read the graphics development mailing lists.
<kenrhad> mmmm I dont want anything about graphics. Not now though. I want know basics. Before I could learn calculus, I need algebra, trigonometric and other stuff :)
<kenrhad> This questions seems to be kind of complicated.
<RAOF> Programming really doesn't have the same sort of structure as mathematics.
<kenrhad> I have a copy of the first linux kernel, But i cant be sure what am I really reading. I cant understand assembler. Only C.
<RAOF> Very little of the current kernel is assembler; you'll be much better off looking at the current kernel.
<kenrhad> I've been thinking about finding someone with experience in programmming with the kernel. But I havent found anyone.
<kenrhad> I want to learn what are the things the fuctions that are first executed once you turn on the PC. putting things in memory etc.
<kenrhad> Well i will be back later on. My mind is tired right now. Good night everyone
<aquarius> hey, kernel peeps. A bot added a comment to one of my bugs (via bjf) saying "Test with newer development kernel (3.2.0-5.11)". I don't know whether that means to test with a newer version in Ubuntu or to test with a newer mainline kernel build
<brendand> aguarius - looks like an ubuntu kernel to me.
<brendand> aquarius - what's the bug number?
<aquarius> brendand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/904261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904261 in linux "Lenovo U300s does not suspend" [Medium,Incomplete]
<brendand> aquarius - should be enough just to do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<brendand> run uname -a to make sure it matches
<aquarius> brendand, ok -- I'm certainly happy to do that! I didn't know whether it meant a new *mainline* kernel, since I was asked to test with that before. (It might be useful to update the message from the bot slightly to make that clear?)
<brendand> aquarius - there's a different message for mainline builds
<brendand> it could be clearer maybe
<aquarius> brendand, dist-upgrading is not showing a new linux upgrade (although there is one for linux-firmware?)
<brendand> aquarius - looks like comment #2 asked for a mainline kernel test : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/904261/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904261 in linux "Lenovo U300s does not suspend" [Medium,Incomplete]
<aquarius> brendand, yep, and I did that test -- I was just confused about the bot message. (I'm sure there is a separate message for mainline kernel re-testing, and I bet that that's clear that it means a mainline kernel; I'm just suggesting poking this bot's message slightly :))
 * ppisati is always amused how slow rmk's git tree is...
<aquarius> OK, I'm now confused. Bug #904261 says that there's a new version of the kernel available, and adds a tag kernel-request-3.2.0-5.11 , but afaict there is no kernel 3.2.0-5.11 available; I've fully dist-upgraded, and uname -a says I'm still on 3.2.0-4 (and there's no 3.2.0-5 in apt-cache search linux-image either). Do I need an early-releases kernel PPA or something?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904261 in linux "Lenovo U300s does not suspend" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904261
<apw> aquarius, that is a very new upload, and hasn't actually made it all the way through to being published
<aquarius> apw, ah, cool, I can wait, then! Might it be a good idea to delay the bot updating bugs with a message to test the new kernel until the new kernel's available to everyone?
<apw> yeah thats a reasonable statement
<apw> ogasawara, i bumped precise linux-meta and uploaded
<ppisati> apw: while there, can you bump linux-meta-omap4? thanks
<apw> ppisati, heh, sure
<apw> ppisati, what does Tilt-tracking mean ?
<apw> ppisati, and the changelogs look much better with the rebase changelog in, thanks
<apw> ppisati, ahh they are still building, so i can't upload it yet ... they should finish in the next minutes though so i will get it up as soon as they are accepted
<ppisati> apw: tilt-tracking is the TI BSP stuff
<ppisati> apw: TI Landing Tree
<apw> ppisati, ok so that is maintaining an upstream pointer so we know what you have included, nice
<apw> aquarius, which debugging pages have we pointed you to before ?
<aquarius> apw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<cking> aquarius, I have an "experimental" set of systemtap scripts that enable one to debug S3 a little deeper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/S3SystemTapDebug
<apw> cking, is that linked to our basic debug page do you know??
<cking> apw, suppose it should be, I just wanted hwe to see how valueable it was before it was widely spread about
<aquarius> cking, aha, that sounds useful
<apw> cking, then we can ask aquarius to evaluate that for us :)
<cking> aquarius, "your mileage may vary" on this :-)
<herton> cking, interesting, that could help with bug 904569 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904569 in linux "Linux 3.0.0-15-generic-pae causes laptops to fail to resume from suspend (Dell XPS 1645, Sony Vaio VPCF1390)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904569
<cking> herton, yes, it's worth a go
<aquarius> cking, blimey, the debug kernel is 653MB. I see what you mean on that s3 page about how it might take some time :)
<cking> aquarius, yep, and the script may not show up much more than we know anyway, but it's worth a punt
<aquarius> cking, after I've finished, should i remove this debug kernel again? (specifically: is it actually a debug *kernel*? or is it symbols and stuff that are OK to keep around, I'll just not use them?)
<cking> it's debug symbols really, so you can remove it as it takes up *lots* of space
<aquarius> cking, and just to be clear, my system never enters a suspended state afaict; it's not that it suspends OK but fails to resume. So I don't know whether "it tries to suspend and fails but just sits there at a black screen" counts as a "hang" for the purposes of locatehang?
<cking> yep, locatehang will show us roughly where we got to before it hung
<aquarius> cool, ok
<aquarius> will try the stuff on the page, then
<lamont> does it make any sense that a machine would suddenly decide that traffic bound for 127.A.B.C over lo should magically use the same IP as the source IP?
<lamont> (lucid kernel)
<aquarius> cking, so (assuming that the script doesn't do something different from "normal" suspend), I shoudl sudo "./s3test -s", it'll get as far as the lit-up black screen and then sit there, I powercycle the machine, then run locatehang, and attach locatehang and s3*.log to the bug report?
<cking> aquarius, yes, exactly
<aquarius> roger wilco
<cking> I'd be interested to see if locatehang gives any sane data
<aquarius> all this stuff about flashing keyboard LEDs is for you guys to debug stuff, not for me, right? :)
<aquarius> cking, http://paste.ubuntu.com/772182/ is the output - SystemTap failed to execute, apparently
<aquarius> cking, s3-error.log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/772184/
<aquarius> "fatal error: asm/i8253.h: No such file or directory" seems to be the relevant bit of the error log
<cking> aquarius, which kernel are you using?
<aquarius> Linux faith 3.2.0-4-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Sat Dec 10 17:46:09 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aquarius> is uname 0a
<aquarius> er, -a
<cking> ah, never tried it for that. I need to fix the scripts then :-(
<aquarius> is that not the kernel I should be using? :(
<cking> the kernel is fine, the s3 script is out of date already 
 * cking looks at fixing it. may take a while
<cking> aquarius, can you tweak the s3.stp so that "#include asm/i8253.h" is "#include linux/i8253.h" instead?
<aquarius> # include <linux/i8253.h>
<aquarius> yes?
<cking> yes
<aquarius> (that is: it has the angle brackets in)
<aquarius> cool
 * aquarius is not a C person :)
<cking> I made a mistake, so thanks for spotting it
<aquarius> do I need to recompile it or anything?
<cking> nope, just re-run the s3 script
<cking> it does all the messy building for you
<aquarius> trying
<cking> fingers crossed
<aquarius> failed again
<apw> ppisati, linux-meta-ti-omap4 uploaded
<ogra_> yay
<aquarius> cking, looks like the same identical error in s3-error.log
<cking> aquarius, I'm going to have to fix this, it may not be today, is that OK?
<apw> tgardner, i have just uploaded linux-meta-ti-omap4
<aquarius> cking, ok, no worries.
<aquarius> cking, well, I'd like my laptop to suspend, but saying "no it's not OK you have to fix it now! Now!" is not likely to get me the response I'd like ;-)
<cking> well, I may need to re-work that script to make it work with the newer kernel, so it I need to get a machine set up to hack on this
<aquarius> cking, thanks for the help so far; let me know when you'd like me to test again and I'm happy to do so!
<cking> ping me monday
 * cking sorts out a machine to test this out...
<mjg59> aquarius: Send one to me. Sorted.
<cking> :-)
<aquarius> mjg59, I've just eaten all my spare cash buying *mine*. I applaud your approach, but I am budget-constrained from following it :)
 * cking spots mjg59 trying to collect more broken hardware
<aquarius> I'd drop by and buy you a pint if you hadn't fled the country
<mjg59> Actually about to get on a plane back to it
<cking> welcome back to old blighty then
<ogasawara> apw: thanks for doing meta
<apw> ogasawara, np
 * ogasawara needs more coffee to wrap brain around ipv6 patch
<tgardner> ogasawara, I actually built and tested it.
<ogasawara> tgardner: and it's working for you?
<tgardner> as far as I could tell
<tgardner> well, it at least flipped the sysctl values as expected. I didn't check for the effect on the ipv6 address
<tgardner> ogasawara, has your sharp eye detected a flaw ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: not at the moment, but I'm still digesting
<apw> ogasawara, i have published the ti-omap4 upload (email and voices)
<ogasawara> apw: thanks
 * herton -> lunch
 * cking --> grabs a coffee to warm up
<ogasawara> tgardner: re ipv6 -> http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-netdev/2008/10/13/3628434
<ogasawara> tgardner: sounds like this is intended behavior and the docs may need updating
<ogasawara> tgardner: will respond in email
<tgardner> ogasawara, it looks like dave might accept an update to the implementation as well as doc updates.
<tgardner> jeez, thats a 3 yr old discussion
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, which makes me think if the change were to have been implemented, it would have been done by now.
 * ogasawara back in 20
<tgardner> cyphermox, did you see ogasawara's comments above ^^
<cyphermox> nah, checking now
<ogasawara> cyphermox: will send email now too
<cyphermox> thanks for finding this, that's precisely what I was looking for but I couldn't get far enough I guess
<ogasawara> cyphermox: dave does mentioned that either they need to tweak the docs or the implementation to match
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> and I sent an email on netdev last week, "what changes to we make" basically
<ogasawara> cyphermox: but considering the thread is 3yrs old, I'd have thought if the implementation were to have been tweaked it would have been done by now
<cyphermox> doc, or implementation?
<cyphermox> ok
<ogasawara> cyphermox: cool, any response?
<cyphermox> no
<tgardner> cyphermox, the docs need updating at any rate
<cyphermox> hence why I was making a patch, and hoping to send it and at worst, having it rejected outright
<ogasawara> cyphermox: yep, that was my same thoughts.  doesn't hurt sending it.  you'll at least get a definite answer.
<cyphermox> tgardner: now that I think of it though, the changes you've made; does it take into account the value "2" you might want
<cyphermox> (actually, it's the most likely value if you want to enable use_tempaddr and use it )
<tgardner> 2? i thought the only inputs were 0 or 1
<cyphermox> ogasawara: I was just a little naive thinking it would be a one  or two-day thing and I could get away with it quickly ;)
<cyphermox> tgardner: yeah.
<tgardner> what does 2 imlpy ?
<cyphermox> 2 = enable *and use by default* privacy addresses
<cyphermox> 1 is just enable them, so they are generated
<tgardner> well then, my patch wrecks tat assumption
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I wasn't just dreaming, but haven't had time to apply and build it
<cyphermox> essentially what I'm trying to achieve is that for instance here on my laptop, eth0 comes up very early, before sysctls are applied (so before the default is set to 2); but I want all interfaces to get the value
<ogasawara> cyphermox:  I think we should wait to see what upstream has to say before you/we spend more time on this.  if you don't hear back from your original inquiry, then maybe send the patch and see if that triggers a response.
<cyphermox> a kernel patch is pretty much the only way I found that makes sense to do this; because modifying the initramfs depends on having an initramfs, which isn't always true, and it seems to be coming up that early
<cyphermox> ogasawara: you mean more than 10 days?
<cyphermox> I sent my original email on the 10th or so
<cyphermox> err, 6th, sorry
<cyphermox> there's a rather large volume of messages on netdev, I'm afraid it only got lost in the flow
<ogasawara> cyphermox: a patch might get more notice/feedback then
<cyphermox> ok
<pgraner> apw, ping
<apw> pgraner, pong
<pgraner> apw, can you look at apport.linux.image* on chinstrap://~leworks
<pgraner> apw, specifically the dmesg
<apw> pgraner, can't read it
<pgraner> apw, one sec he's putting the txt file
<pgraner> apw, same place called albali-demesg.txt
<pgraner> apw, there are a ton of odd machine check errors and other stuff that I think is causing the box to have piss poor performance
<pgraner> apw, wanted to get your take on it
<apw> pgraner, what is this thing running?  i thought those messages got suppressed
<apw> pgraner, those are the turbo event things
<aquarius> cking, thanks for the script! I've run it now; same failure to suspend (as expected), s3*.log were all 0 bytes, and locatehang printed something. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/904261/ (final comment) for the output
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904261 in linux "Lenovo U300s does not suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
<pgraner> apw, this is 11.10 on a Romley box
<pgraner> apw, Intel SDP
<apw> pgraner, 11.10 with the latest kernel ?
<Toad> apw, kernel is 3.0.0-14-server
<cking> aquarius, looks like it never came back out of S3 into the kernel
<pgraner> apw, Toad is the new lab admin
<aquarius> cking, I'm not sure what that means
<cking> it's stuck somewhere but not in the kernel perhaps
<aquarius> cking, the machine never shuts down when asked to suspend; it's not failing to resume, it's failing to suspend in the first place, unless I've completely misunderstood what's going on
<cking> ah, OK, that's easier for me to diagnose
<apw> Toad, hey welcome aboard
<cking> aquarius, let me hack some code for you to try out one more test.
<aquarius> cking, I tell it to suspend (the normal way, or with your script) -- the screen goes black (but it's a lit-up black, not a turned-off black) and then just sitsthere like that forever, and the machine doesn't power off. I have to powercycle it by holding down the power button for 5s to turn it off
<Toad> apw, thx
<cking> aquarius, yep, I can see it's written to the PM1 control registers to put it to suspend and then that's about as much as the kernel can do, it seems to have got stuck for some unknown reason.
<aquarius> cking, ah, so we do everything right, we then say "ok, hardware, we've done everything - now suspend yourself!" and the hardware then... doesn't?
<cking> aquarius, does shutdown get stuck too?
<aquarius> cking, nope, shutdown works fine
<aquarius> I'd be being way, way more whiny if i had to hard-power-off the machine to get it to shut down :)
<cking> aquarius, so I'm not entirely sure. I've seen broken H/W where we do the S3 transition and S5 (power off) hang, but this is different. I really am not sure now.
<aquarius> hrm :(
<aquarius> any other information I can provide?
<cking> aquarius, I don't think so, we may need to involve alexhung as he's out BIOS guru
<cking> he may have an idea
<cking> s/out/our
<aquarius> and asleep, to boot, I suspect, since it's 1am there :) I can ping him over the weekend or Monday or whatever?
<cking> monday morning is best, he is about until ~noon UK time
<apw> Toad, pgraner, ok those imply we are jumping into and out of turbo alll the time and slowing ourselves down with all the logging
<apw> it seems the machine has a lot of cpus and packages and that triggers a deluge
<cking> aquarius, I've updated the bug and subscribed alex
<apw> it is likely they should be rate limited, as they are not helpful in vast quantities
<aquarius> cking, thanks, pal
<pgraner> apw, anything we can do on the box to test it?
<cking> aquarius, it's a new issue that I've not seen, but at least we know where it's going wrong now
<tgardner> apw, pgraner: it might have already been fixed upstream
<pgraner> tgardner, yea this is on a qa box that is making it unusable
<tgardner> plug in a 3.2 kernel
<bjf> aquarius: was this suspending/resuming find on oneiric ?
<bjf> s/find/fine/
<apw> tgardner, its not in precise ... so i suspect not
<pgraner> tgardner, I can't put a 3.2 kernel, they all need to be running the same thing for consistency 
<aquarius> bjf, I don't know. The machine's brand new (released only a week ago or so), I bought it on Sunday, and installed precise on it :)
<bjf> aquarius: ok, thanks
<tgardner> pgraner, just for debugging purposes. if fixed, then we can figure out what needs backporting
<pgraner> tgardner, ok, thats fair, Toad can slap one one, you want mainline or the precise kernel?
<tgardner> precise is likely easiest
<pgraner> tgardner, ack
<pgraner> tgardner, apw: bouncing the box now, will let you know
<apw> pgraner, i don't expect it'll help
<pgraner> apw, me either but will make Grumpy happy 
<tgardner> what would the stable team suggest, huh ?
<pgraner> tgardner, don't know didn't talk to them, apparently they are awol in the channel
<tgardner> pgraner, wait until Monday. ain't nobody gonna be around.
<tgardner> including you
<pgraner> tgardner, now we get panics with that kernel
<tgardner> pgraner, full on wedge me kind of panics ?
<Toad> apw,tgardner,praner,  pastebin link for new kernel output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/772431/
<cking> aquarius, think you've filed the first bug on the planet against that H/W. Did S3 work with Windows?
<pgraner> tgardner, no NMI watchdog stuff
<aquarius> cking, don't know. The machine came with windows on it, but I just installed Ubuntu. :)
<tgardner> pgraner, its a good thing you've got lots of CPUs, otherwise you wouldn't have gotten this trace. 
<pgraner> tgardner, ok smart guy fix it
<tgardner> pgraner, what rev HW is this? production quality ? did it work with older kernels, and does it still ?
<pgraner> tgardner, this is the sister box to the magners box in Lex
<pgraner> tgardner, its running the same silicon rev afaik
<tgardner> have we looked at magners ?
<pgraner> tgardner, I have that new board and cpus to put in magners but haven't yet
<pgraner> tgardner, Toad is checking it now
<tgardner> that was .2, right ?
<egon> I've been getting RCU panics on a bunch of machines running 2.6.35-30-server
<egon> And I think I've tracked down the bug, but I'm having a hard time finding how a certain version of a file got into the kernel source package
<egon> since it doesn't match what's in bzr or in hit
<egon> er, git
<tgardner> pgraner, Toad: magners is full of iptables cruft. but no MCE entries.
<cking> pgraner, can you see the message "Thermal monitoring handled by SMI" in any of the kernel logs?
<tgardner> egon, see if you can catch herton
<herton> egon, what file is it?
<pgraner> cking, nope
<pgraner> tgardner, looks like albali is a silicon rev behind magners
<Toad> cking, these are the on thermal messages [  130.035254]  [<ffffffff8102c5bf>] intel_thermal_interrupt+0x12f/0x160
<Toad> [  130.035258]  [<ffffffff8102c641>] smp_thermal_interrupt+0x21/0x40
<Toad> [  130.035262]  [<ffffffff8165bb9e>] thermal_interrupt+0x6e/0x80
<Toad> [  130.048404]  [<ffffffff8102af7b>] mce_log_therm_throt_event+0x2b/0x40
<Toad> cking, that's on albali
<tgardner> pgraner, maybe you should apply the upgrade before we pursue it too much further.
<pgraner> tgardner, won't happen this trip
<tgardner> pgraner, come on, its only noon thirty there. are you off for beers already ?
<Toad> tgardner, we're waiting on shipments of other hardware to show up.
<tgardner> Toad, kind of getting down to the wire timewise
<tgardner> is albali in the DC ?
<Toad> story of my life. Yes albali is inn the DC
<tgardner> ah, and you're in lex
<Toad> true
<tgardner> that makes all the difference. I retract any previous snideness
 * cking --> back in 30
<egon> herton: af_unix.c
<herton> egon, so what's the specifics, does it not match against what is in git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git? What version of the linux-source are you using, etc.
<egon> herton: It's 2.6.35-31.63 .. It has some of the new cred code, but not all of it.
<egon> in git, the cred code is added in 109f6e39fa07c48f580125f531f46cb7c245b528
<egon> unix_scm_to_skb is added in 7361c36c5224519b258219fe3d0e8abc865d8134
<egon> and in the source package, it's missing half of the changes
<egon> so you end up with calls to get_cred, and no calls to put_cred
<egon> which is, from what I gather, causing a cred leak, and eventually a panic
<herton> egon, 109f6e39fa07c48f580125f531f46cb7c245b528 isn't applied on 2.6.35 or any stable after it, but 7361c36c5224519b258219fe3d0e8abc865d8134 came applied through an stable update, may be 7361c36c5224519b258219fe3d0e8abc865d8134 shouldn't have been applied on 2.6.35.y upstream?
<herton> 7361c36c5224519b258219fe3d0e8abc865d8134 is "af_unix: Allow credentials to work across user and pid namespaces", that came in 2.6.35.11
<egon> Yeah, okay.. So, without 109f, I think you end up with a leaking cred.
<herton> egon, you can try to apply/cherry pick 109f on the maverick sources and test, or revert 7361c36c, and test
<egon> yeah, the problem is that the bug took 140 days to show up.
<egon> I'm not sure how to force it.
<egon> herton: so you're looking in bzr somewhere? I couldn't find how 7361 got into the kernel.
<herton> egon, 7361 is commit bfbf519e4599ab27c97592a2923377597d15a973 on git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git
<egon> herton: ahh! so what's being tracked in bzr?
<herton> I don't know, I don't use bzr for the kernel, just look directly in the git repo
<bjf> herton, egon, that commit came in via a stable upstream release
<herton> bjf, 7361c36c5224519b258219fe3d0e8abc865d8134 upstream, bfbf519e4599ab27c97592a2923377597d15a973 in our maverick tree
<bjf> yes, i'm just saying that egon is asking how it got into our tree and it came in via a stable upstream release
<herton> bjf, nevermind, I read what instead of that :P
<bjf> heh
<herton> yes, it came in 2.6.35.11 stable update
<mkedwards> a couple of questions for people who know their way around ubuntu's kernel packages.  Context:  I'm trying to test an iwlagn fix equivalent to https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/12/13/297 ported to the current oneiric kernel.
<egon> upstream is debian, or linus?
<bjf> egon, upstream is linus
<bjf> egon, there are also upstream stable maintainers
<bjf> egon, which are also !debian and !linus
<mkedwards> one: it appears that the abi listings (generic.modules, for instance) are sorted in a Unicode locale rather than C/ASCII
<bjf> egon, the upstream stable maintainer for 2.6.35 is/was Andi Kleen
<egon> bjf, herton : so I'm trying to trackdown whatever is causing a kernel panic "CRED: put_cred_rcu() sees %p with usage %d", which comes from kernel/cred.c, and the only place in the kernel that calls get_cred() and not put_cred() is in net/unix/af_unix.c
<mkedwards> which is fine, except that my dpkg-buildpackage run seems to have used a C locale, even though LANG=en_US.UTF-8 is set in the environment
<egon> It looks like one changeset got applied without the previous changeset being applied
<bjf> egon, that could be
<mkedwards> has anyone else been bitten by this?
 * ppisati -> EOD
 * tgardner -> lunch
<cyphermox> ogasawara:  tgardner: patch is sent
<cyphermox> thanks for your help
<ogasawara> cyphermox: cool, keep us posted
<tgardner> cyphermox, ack
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-17
<orated> How can I use linux kernel 3.1 on Ubuntu 11.10? Should I try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1.5-precise/ ?
<JanC> orated: if you want a newer kernel for some reason, that's a good place to get them
<JanC> but remember that it is not officially supported
<orated> JanC: I came to know that 3.1 resolved performance issues with Sandy bridge procs, so for that reason I need new kernel. So should I u
<orated> ah
<orated> Well, any ppa for the same then?
<JanC> in that case, you might try it
<JanC> this is the best place to get it
<JanC> just, there is no guaranteed security updates etc.
<orated> until ubuntu packages it?
<JanC> those packages are actually made by the Ubuntu kernel developers, but in case of security bugs, the officially supported kernel (which is 3.0 in oneiric) has precedence of course...
<orated> And what other things apart from that?
<JanC> there might be some drivers missing, as those are mainline builds
<JanC> drivers that are not in mainline yet
<JanC> most likely because those drivers aren't very stable yet  ;)
<JanC> orated: you could try if the mainline builds work well
<orated> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds is there any wiki like that for 3.1?
<orated> But if it doesn't than it may perform poorer than its performing now
<JanC> you can always install/remove other kernels, or select a different kernel in the grub boot menu...
<orated> ah, right
<orated> Ok. So, this is what I'll try now and then get back to you - wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-oneiric/linux-headers-3.1.0-030100_3.1.0-030100.201110241006_all.deb
<orated> followed by - sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.1.0-030100_3.1.0-030100.201110241006_all.deb
<orated> right?
<JanC> orated: if the default kernel doesn't work well, it might be a trade-off to use that one indeed
<JanC> and I'm not sure i will be around later, but you can try  ;)
<orated> Ah-ok. Thanks.. I hope it doesn't mess things badly
<JanC> orated: you can always hold the shoft key during boot to get into the grub boot menu, and then select a 3.0 kernel to boot if the new one is worse  ;)
<JanC> *shift key*
<orated> Yeah, I can do that. I remember :)
<orated> I'll get back, cya
<orated> Hey JanC. I installed kernel 3.1 but I don't see that option in grub. I'm still on 3.0
<orated> uname -r returns 3.0.0-14-generic
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-18
<maxb> I've discovered a resume-from-suspend bug in the current oneiric-proposed kernel. I've filed it (bug 905995) and commented in the SRU tracking bug (bug 903188). Should I do anything more?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 905995 in linux "Resume from suspend regression in 3.0.0-15" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905995
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903188 in linux "linux: 3.0.0-15.24 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903188
<orated> For linux kernel 3.1 I should use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1.5-precise/ or www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.1.5.tar.bz2 ?
<PQR1> how has latest kernel git clone? could you please make: git diff 4aab6078a211666322f10699152f4b72bc4307ba f943cbe6fb71d1389dd8684b9b4181e49f8e870c --stat
<PQR1> how many lines added/deleted?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-10
<apw> kengyu, i have a query re the verisoning of fwts, as this is not yet in debian should the version not actually be like 0.26.00-0ubuntu1
<kengyu> apw, I think this is a good idea (though fwts is not in Debian yet). BTW we are the upstream too, for now we have not made any distro-specific patch, so the suffix is always the lowest. But the suffix like -0ubuntu1 is helpful to avoid any potential confusion IMO. Thanks for spotting this. I will use the -0ubuntu1 suffix from the next upload.
 * henrix -> lunch
<rtg> apw, check that out. 527897ccd968c86ad3265d62962c8beccdb94e47 is the fastest I've ever gotten a patch merged.
<apw> rtg i saw :)
<jibel> where can I find latest 3.7 for quantal?  Latest build for Quantal in kernel-ppa is 3.7rc2 . I want to check if I reproduce bug 1088433
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088433 in linux (Ubuntu) "PERCPU: allocation failed when loading module kvm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088433
<rtg> jibel, that one goes back at least as far as 3.2 on certain machines.
<rtg> jibel, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/r-lts-backport
<jibel> rtg, on this machine, I don't find trace of this message in logs before to 3.5.0-19, is it something I should worry about? it doesn't seem to impact the behavior of the system
<rtg> jibel, it appears to be benign, but then I have not actually tested the kvm module for functionality.
 * rtg back on in a bit
<rtg> cking, did you see this on LKML ? might have some impact on fwts: "[PATCH] ACPI: add documentation about ACPI 5 enumeration"
 * cking has a peek
<cking> nice
<cking> I so love ACPI 5
<rtg> cking, thought you might :)
<cking> :-/
<shadeslayer> sforshee: I heard you were working on getting everything working on the Macbook Pro
<shadeslayer> sforshee: if you have stuff to test in raring, feel free to send them my way :)
<sforshee> shadeslayer, which model do you have? Most of the work I'm doing now with the macs is centered on Broadcom wireless
<shadeslayer> I have the 8,2
<sforshee> yeah, the wireless on that one is not very good
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> if by not very good you mean doesn't work out of the box, then yeah, it's not very good :P
<sforshee> I've got a different model with the same wireless that I plan to work with, but that wireless chipset is difficult
<sforshee> we have a very limited understanding of the phy
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> sforshee: I can get wireless to work with hacks, what's more problematic for me is video drivers
<shadeslayer> that requires kernel patching and what not
<sforshee> shadeslayer, I assume then you're trying to do native EFI boot? I think graphics works okay under CSM on that machine.
<shadeslayer> yeah, native EFI :)
 * shadeslayer has to use fbdev right now
<sforshee> so 3.8 should have patches that let you the radeon with modesetting under EFI boot
<sforshee> switching to the integrated card still isn't going to work though
<bjf> brendand, do you have a Dell Latitude E6410 in your lab?
<shadeslayer> sforshee: oh awesome, still no 3.8 debs on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ though
<shadeslayer> so I'll have to wait
<brendand> bjf - indeed. with nvidia graphics
<sforshee> shadeslayer, there's no 3.8 yet. 3.7 is still in progress ;-)
<sforshee> the patches are queued up to go into 3.8 right now though
<shadeslayer> ah
<bjf> brendand, ah, i want intel graphics
<bjf> brendand, how about a lenovo edge with intel graphics?
<shadeslayer> sforshee: so basically in 3.8 I can boot with i915.modeset=0 and ATi will work?
<sforshee> the value if i915.modeset=0 should have no impact on your radeon graphics
<sforshee> *of
<brendand> bjf - which Edge?
<bjf> brendand: 0301GXG ? does that make sense?
<brendand> bjf - looks like an SKU
<bjf> brendand, i'm using the dmi info in a bug and that's about as good as i'm getting right now
<bjf> brendand, thanks anyway. if i get more info i'll ping you again.
<brendand> bjf - i think i found it. if you point me to the bug i can probably narrow it down
<brendand> bjf - google says that an Edge 15, but we might have a few
<bjf> brendand, bug #1067622
<shadeslayer> sforshee: I see, it's mostly that if I boot with KMS the EFI VGA and Intel drivers conflict
<shadeslayer> and it just hangs
<shadeslayer> sforshee: any chance we can see a kernel in raring with said patches?
<sforshee> shadeslayer, I never had to use i915.modeset=0, fwiw
<shadeslayer> sforshee: do you have hybrid graphics or just the intel chip?
<sforshee> if the patches are in 3.8 then raring will get them when we rebase the kernel onto 3.8
<shadeslayer> I see
<sforshee> shadeslayer, what work I've done with the macbook hybrid graphics was done on a macbook pro 8,2. I don't have that machine anymore however.
<shadeslayer> ah
<brendand> bjf - sure that's the right bug?
<shadeslayer> sforshee: right now I actually boot with radeon.modeset=0 , without it I get : "fb: conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver"
<bjf> brendand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1087622
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1087622 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel 3.5.0-20 won't boot [unable to handle kernel paging request at f91fe4fc in trace_event_raw_init+0xb/0x20]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjf> brendand, sorry about that
<brendand> bjf - bingo!
<bjf> henrix, ^ we might have the HW to repro the problem
<brendand> bjf - well, i've got here an Edge 15 with Intel graphics, PCI ID matches
<bjf> brendand, can we get someone to install the quantal on that and then try the latest -proposed kernel?
<brendand> bjf - ah right, it's a matter of not booting. no problem
<bjf> brendand, we're trying to get this fixed up for the 12.04.2 release
<sforshee> shadeslayer, that message isn't anything to be concerned about *if* the modesetting driver is working (but it's not in your case). It's basically just saying that the radeon driver is trying to use the same memory resources as the EFI fb driver and that radeon is being given precedence.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> interestingly, the boot just stops after that
<shadeslayer> can't even switch to a TTY
<sforshee> shadeslayer, it's not that the boot stops, it's just that your video is completely hosed
<shadeslayer> oh ... I wouldn't know, since no sound is played ( because I don't have autologin )
<shadeslayer> sforshee: any tips on how to avoid that?
<sforshee> shadeslayer, either use bios-compatible boot or wait for 3.8
<shadeslayer> alright, will wait for 3.8
<ppisati> brb
 * ppisati -> gy
<ppisati> m
 * rtg -> lunch
<infinity> bjf / henrix: Mayday.  I may have just released the lucid SRU to -updates when I meant to release the hardy one.
<henrix> ouch!
<bjf> infinity, meh, probably not a big deal 
<infinity> It only fixes a single bug, and is only lacking cert-testing on the workflow.
<infinity> Regression and the rest were done.
<henrix> infinity: i believe its an CVE, so we may want to ping jj...?
<infinity> He already did his signoff too, but yeah.
<henrix> oh, ok
<infinity> The only unfinished task was Brendan's.
<infinity> So, probably not a big deal.
<infinity> But since I can't unwind this...
<infinity> apw: Want to ring up Brendan and ask him to join in on this conversation?
<infinity> As it is, I'm just going to mark it released, cause there's not a whole bunch else I can do, but if Brendan can fast-track the hwcert stuff and make sure it's not somehow weirdly broken, that would be lovely.
<bjf> infinity, that patch is for ipv6. i doubt they do any ipv6 testing
<infinity> Yeah, you're likely right.
<infinity> And if there were miscompiled binaries, the regression-testing would have picked it up.
<bjf> infinity, i think all is fine
<infinity> I'm not higely concerned.
<infinity> Just annoyed with myself for fat-fingering.
<infinity> Well, fat-braining?
<henrix> ok, so... we'll leave it as it is and wait for brendand to finish the cert task. 
<henrix> correct?
<bjf> henrix, infinity can mark his task as fix released
<infinity> I already did.
<infinity> Since it is.
<bjf> yup
<infinity> I look forward to a few weeks without working on Mondays...
<rtg> apw, so how did you debug this async populate_rootfs stuff ? even using early_printk I can't seem to get any console output before it just locks up after "Loading initial ramdisk"
 * rtg -> EOD
<freedomrun> does the 12.10 have this patch: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48721
<ubot2`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 48721 in Power-Processor "i915: acpi_cpufreq can't change CPU clock anymore - Clevo W150HRM w/ i7 2720QM CPU" [Normal,New]
<freedomrun> well it is on i3 also
<bjf> freedomrun, yes, we have 6af2d180f82151cf3d58952e35a4f96e45bc453a in our tree
<bjf> freedomrun, if that's what you are talking about
<freedomrun> bjf oh thank God and you .. thnx man u saved my day
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-11
 * ppisati goes out for lunch
<BenC> rtg: is 6.14 ready for me to rebase against?
<rtg> BenC, still build testing. gimme an hour or so.
<BenC> rtg: Ok, thanks
<rtg> I've only pushed master-next so far
 * BenC is glad he isn't the only one awake this early
<BenC> Right, that's why I was asking, since I didn't see it in master
<rtg> Its nice to get done by 1P so I can still get a bit of sunshine
<BenC> rtg: How early does the sun set in your neck of the woods?
<rtg> BenC, it was getting pretty dark by 5 when I got home last night. kinda depends on the cloud cover.
<BenC> Get's dark 6 here. Honestly, the only reason I'm up this early is because my fiancé started work at 7am and I wake up with her.
<BenC> Otherwise, you wouldn't see me till noonish
<rtg> BenC, slacker :)
<BenC> rtg: It's hard to live the stereotypical programmer life of late night sessions and still be a responsible adult and wake up early :)
<rtg> indeed
 * cking --> lunch
<rtg> BenC, pushed raring master
<rtg> haven't built armhf yet, but it ought to be OK
<rtg> ogasawara, sforshee: need to reboot gomeisa when its quiet
<sforshee> rtg, I'm done with gomeisa
<rtg> sforshee, ogasawara has some stuff running so gotta wait for her
<BenC> apw, rtg: If any of you guys need remote access to my ppc box, let me know and I'll add an account using your launchpad ssh key
<apw> BenC, would love access indeed
 * henrix -> lunch
<rtg> herton, is shank-bot gonna work on raring, i.e., will it emit the upload email or should I annoy ogasawara to send out her finely crafted missive ?
<herton> rtg, yes, on my todo list
<herton> rtg, for now you should send manually
<rtg> herton, hmm, well I've just upload raring, so I guess I'll have to annoy ogasawara once again. *sigh*
<herton> (that is, annoy her :) )
<ogasawara> rtg: ack, I'll send it out
<rtg> ogasawara, oh, I didn't know you were listening :)
<ogasawara> rtg: did you go ahead and bounce gomeisa?  I've not got anything important running so feel free if you haven't already.
<rtg> ogasawara, I have not yet. you appeared to have some processes hung
 * rtg -> vehicle maintenance. back in a bit.
 * ogasawara back in 20
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<bjf> brendand, thanks for the help yesterday. having access to that HW really helped.
<brendand> bjf, any time
<arges> rtg, hi
<arges> rtg, fyi dave is in the same room as me, so I can hear you
<arges> rtg, my pulse is screwed in raring
<ogasawara> haha
<rtg> arges, he hasn't said much. does he have a second instance ?
<arges> rtg, his audio input doesn't work
<arges> hear no evil so no evil
<arges> see
<rtg> arges, he's missing all of our good natured ribbing
<apw> chiluk, welcome
<chiluk> thanks guys.
<arges> bjf, hey where is that nifty wiki page with the SRU schedules ... I seem to have misplaced that bookmark
<bjf> arges, one sec
<bjf> arges: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseInterlock
<arges> bjf, thanks
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues January 8th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<hggdh> why isn't /var/log/syslog saved when we run 'ubuntu-bug linux'? I have noticed again and again that the oops/bug/error/warning is not always listed in dmesg
<herton> hggdh, depending on the crash, syslog daemon may be unable to write/sync to the disk, eg. hard freeze etc., it depends
<hggdh> herton: in this specific case (bug 1089016) the system is still alive. I got the warning off the syslog; current dmesg is empty
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089016 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.5.0/fs/btrfs/super.c:221 __btrfs_abort_transaction+0x99/0xb0 [btrfs]()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089016
<herton> hggdh, the system can still be alive yes, but if the file system module crashes, and /var/log/* is under that file system, it'll be unable to write. You can also have another types of crashes, like some deadlock in some write/sync operation, where the system will be alive but no data written because of the nature of the crash.
<hggdh> herton: I understand all that. But the syslog was still written to in this case; running 'ubuntu-bug' succeeded, logging in succeeds, etc. But current dmesg is empty. The question still stands: why isnt syslog saved?
<herton> hggdh, dmesg is cleared by autotest btw, I think that is what you experienced
<hggdh> herton: which then causes a perfectly good bug not to have all necessary data -- in this case, the kernel error itself...
<herton> hggdh, I think autotest does that so it can detect errors between tests, not sure since I didn't poked very much on its code. Anyway, if you can grab the crash from syslog or from autotest and post on the bug, I don't think it's a big issue.
 * hggdh gives up
<rtg> apw, what was that package you uploaded this morning where you had to futz with the symbols ?
 * henrix -> EOD
 * rtg -> lunch
<apw> rtg, librostlab-blast
<apw> rtg, i put together some dodgy scripting to do that one
<jsalisbury> rtg, ogasawara should linux-tools be included for the backport kernel ?  bug 1088454
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088454 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-generic-lts-quantal is missing linux-tools" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088454
<rtg> apw, I eventually figured out that it was dpkg-gensymbols. the patch management for libpgf utterly defeated me, so I just hacked in the diff and uploaded it, then sent the patch to the maintainer.
<rtg> jsalisbury, it likely should be, albeit under a different source package name.
<rtg> jsalisbury, oh never mind, linux-tools is a binary generated from the kernel source package.
<rtg> in short, yes, I think we can produce a linux-tools binary. I'll work on it friday.
<jsalisbury> rtg, thanks!
 * rtg -> EOD
<hggdh> jsalisbury: just a heads up, bug 1089114
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089114 in linux (Ubuntu) " general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP on wl_cfg80211_scan+0x43/0x380 [wl] " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089114
<jsalisbury> hggdh, Do you have to blacklist those modules if you boot into the prior kernel?  It the prior kernel does'nt have this bug, we can perform a bisect to find the commit that introduced the regression.
<hggdh> jsalisbury: I tried booting in the prior, and strangely got hit the same
<hggdh> jsalisbury: mind you, I was running 3.7.0-5 until the update this morning
<hggdh> with wireless...
<jsalisbury> hggdh, hmm, that would make it a little difficult to bisect.  I can post some kernels to test in the bug.  We may need to test some of the 3.7 release candidates.  
<jsalisbury> hggdh, there could also be something in userspace, but we can narrow that down by testing some of the earlier kernels.
<hggdh> jsalisbury: no prob -- I will reboot on previous kernels, and try
<jsalisbury> hggdh, thanks.  I'll post some links to the bug.
<hggdh> jsalisbury: ack
<hggdh> jsalisbury: the boot on 3.7.0-5 is also shown in the syslog I attached
<jsalisbury> hggdh, ok, thanks
<hggdh> jsalisbury: while installing the rc7 kernel, I got this: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc7-generic
<hggdh> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<hggdh> Aborted (core dumped)
<hggdh> samewise for rc6
<hggdh> actually, it goes back sometime
<jsalisbury> hggdh, hmm, interesting.  That machine may need something provided by an Ubuntu SAUCE patch
<hggdh> jsalisbury: yeah. Another laptop does not show this core dumped error
<jsalisbury> hggdh, Just as another data point, maybe test the latest Quantal kernel on the machine exhibiting this bug?
<hggdh> jsalisbury: right now I am running an update-initramfs -u -k all -v to see where I get the core dumped message. I think it is on all installed kernels
<jsalisbury> hggdh, ok
<hggdh> jsalisbury: all kernels on this machine, going back to 3.4.19 show the 'core dumped' error
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-12
<hyperair> is ubuntu's default io scheduler now deadline?
 * hyperair is using a xorg-edgers kernel which is set to deadline by default.
<RAOF> hyperair: Looks like it.
<georgeph1> does anybody know why wireless messes up dmesg 
 * hyperair wonders why
<georgeph1> any kernel gurus in here
<hyperair> by "messes up dmesg" do you mean spews a lot of crap?
<georgeph1> hyperair...yea..so much that you lose a lot of the dmesg info prior to all that endless wireless stuff
<hyperair> i get that too.. well it's just iwl being verbose
<georgeph1> hyperair...does dmesg only have a fixed buffer length for storing info
<hyperair> yes it does.
<georgeph1> hyperair...so with all that wireless junk..it just loses the preceding dmesg info
<hyperair> think about it, linux servers can go on and on for years. if dmesg stored everything from bootup, it would spend all its memory just storing kernel log messages.
<hyperair> eh well i think you're lucky to be worrying about wifi being verbose. ¬_¬
<hyperair> [624797.517860] CPU2: Package power limit notification (total events = 370006)
<hyperair> [624797.517862] CPU3: Package power limit notification (total events = 370018)
<hyperair> [624797.517880] CPU1: Package power limit notification (total events = 370008)
<hyperair> [624797.517881] CPU0: Package power limit notification (total events = 370008)
<hyperair> i get that instead.
<hyperair> a *lot* of them.
<georgeph1> hyperair...well i need to see dmesg quite often...to see what is being allocated where...and i lose all that info because of the massive wireless stuff
<hyperair> then don't look at dmesg.
<hyperair> look at kern.log
<georgeph1> hyperair...is there any way to just squelch the neverending wireless data
<hyperair> no idea.
<georgeph1> hyperair...the only fix i have right now..is to keep rebooting when i need dmesg info...and that is not a good solution
<hyperair> 12:41:44 <hyperair> look at kern.log
<hyperair> everything's stored there.
<RAOF> georgeph1: dmesg is logged to /var/log/kern.log (among other places), and *that'll* store everything since bootup.
<hyperair> good god, rebooting when dmesg info is needed..
<georgeph1> hyperair...ok...i will look into that..but i also would like to see about a mechanism to squelch that neverending wireless info
 * hyperair jumps off a cliff
<hyperair> i don't know, there's probably some CONFIG_something that you can disable
<hyperair> or some module option somewhere
<hyperair> that i don't know about
<georgeph1> hyperair...this wireless stuff is somewhat of a pain on any kernel...in windows...i find that the printer driver interferes with the wireless driver and i start losing a lot of data in ping
<georgeph1> hyperair...so when i need internet access i have to just turn the printer off and not load its driver
<hyperair> georgeph1: can you stop putting this large amount of dots in each sentence?
<hyperair> with each successive string of dots i see, i get this much closer to reaching through my monitor and strangling you.
<hyperair> also, i don't give a damn about windows.
<georgeph1> hyperair...well you would have a difficult time because i wouldn't mind unloading this colt45 up your ass
<hyperair> i'll pass. why don't you try it on yourself first?
<georgeph1> hyperair..some people believe in christianity...but i believe in momenum of a bullet when necessary
<hyperair> i believe in /ignore.
<rio21509> bullet??? we are talking about kernel on a free chat... calm down guys
<ohsix> threats of violence are offtopic in the civilized world (and on freenode)
<hyperair> hmm was it a freenode policy? i thought it was an ubuntu thing.
<ohsix> it would be contrary to the ubuntu code of conduct too, but that doesn't get you off the network
<georgeph1> ohsix...well i am an anarchist and all i can say is if your morals/ethics/laws/code of conduct interferes with self defense...you can go to hell with it
<ohsix> you can fuck off to whatever island where shooting people is ok then
<ohsix> but you live in a socienty
<hyperair> now now, ohsix, fuck is not an acceptable word on an ubuntu channel.
<hyperair> (i was tempted too)
<ohsix> i'll note that you're hyper primed for "self defense", to which you answer with a bullet; to words on the internet, on irc
<ohsix> and he just said your manner was annoying
<georgeph1> ohsix i think you should learn how to read and note he threatened to strangle me first. that is enough for me to blow him away and never look back
<ohsix> yea, no
<ohsix> his reaction is reasonable
<ohsix> and on order with your behaviour
<ohsix> yours is completely insane
<georgeph1> ohsix well around here his reaction will get him put in an early grave and i would not mind taking a shit on it afterwards
<ohsix> like i said, you're welcome to do that, but not in a society; being an anarchist isn't an excuse to act like that either
<ohsix> but i suspect that behaviour is exactly why you went out of your way to identify yourself immediately
 * hyperair meant it to be a funny figure of speech, considering you can't really pass through a computer monitor. looks like it didn't work.
<ohsix> even if you were serious, you didn't threaten mortal harm for what amounts to slight social adjustment, then say that you can shoot anyone because of your beliefs and nothing else
<georgeph1> ohsix..you can go fuck yourself too because you won't make a molehill out of a mountain around here with your slick-talk shit
<ohsix> heh, projecting his unacceptable behaviour onto my reaction to it, gg
<hyperair> oh well, at least it's in the past now.
<ohsix> hah, he's in houston texas
 * hyperair wonders if they still wave guns around all the time there.
<ohsix> they're not that crazy
<ohsix> that's survivalist/nwo/aryan nation crazy
<hyperair> haha
<AlanBell> hi, can someone help me read this stack trace of kvm falling over? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427352/
<AlanBell> it came back fine after a reboot, but I would like to know how to search for a known issue, or if this points to some particular problem
<cking> AlanBell, do you have any more of that stack trace, it seems to be missing the first few lines
<henrix> apw: hi! there are a few HV related bugs to be verified in Precise. do you think you'll be able to take a look at them?
<AlanBell> cking: previous line in /var/log/messages is Dec 11 06:45:17 libertushost2 rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="2332" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<cking> AlanBell, I was looking for the text that follows " ------------[ cut here ]------------"
<AlanBell> where should I look for that? One of the other log files?
<cking> AlanBell,  /var/log/kern.log 
<cking> I think this looks similar: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/net/1102.0/00008.html
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427383/
<cking> AlanBell, can you file a bug so we can get some more info on the kernel + machine, and I will put it on my list to look at it
<AlanBell> sure, do you want me to run ubuntu-bug on the server?
<AlanBell> oh, no apport
<cking> yep, apport please
 * AlanBell installs
<cking> and include the full stack dump and I will take a look at it later today or tomorrow
<AlanBell> so ubuntu-bug kvm?
<AlanBell> or ubuntu-bug linux?
<cking> ubuntu-bug linux will do and let me know the bug number and I will assign it to me
<AlanBell> Bug #1089341
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089341 in linux (Ubuntu) "KVM crash kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/arch/x86/kvm/mmu.c:635!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089341
<cking> ta
<cking> AlanBell, how frequently is this happening?
<AlanBell> not frequently at all
<ppisati> brb
<cking> it's on my buglist, I will get back to it 
<AlanBell> thanks
 * henrix -> lunch
<uKev> hi
<uKev> I think I got a serious bug regarding 12.04 and mdadm with reshape
<uKev> http://beta.pastee.com/api/get/7cw58/raw
<uKev> 5 disk setup raid6
<uKev> add another disk
<uKev> reshape -> complete filesystem hung, /proc/mdstat is not accessable
<uKev> nor any other program
<uKev> I found one guy having similiar issues with reshape of raid5: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1001019
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1001019 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Mdadm crash on raid5 reshape" [Undecided,New]
<uKev> here is another one: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg1080646.html
 * ppisati -> reboot
<jpds> Shouldn't ceph.ko be part of the -virtual kernel?
<ogasawara> bug 1063784
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1063784 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ceph module not installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063784
<bjf> infinity, once upon a time we were going to get another ppc builder (or two) did that not happen?
<bjf> pgraner, ^ ?
<arges> jpds, ceph.ko is in the next version of the kernel... i just checked precise, and raring
<jpds> arges: For -virtual? Cool.
 * ogasawara back in 20
<infinity> bjf: It's still happening, I just can't promise dates.
<bjf> infinity, it's been like more than 6 months hasn't it?
<hallyn> huh, odd acpi badness killing my wifi (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427833/) in quantal
<hallyn> again and again
<hallyn> keeps happening when i try to dput a kernel to ppa
<cking> hallyn, that's weird, the EC isn't responding after 500ms to produce that error
<hallyn> cking: meaning it sounds like a hardware problem?
<hallyn> pretty debilitating :)
<cking> hallyn, so you doing a dput over ethernet or wireless?
<hallyn> cking: wireless.  just tethered a second ago, let's see how that goes
<hallyn> it wasn't just dput it turns out.
<hallyn> also apport trying to report this bug did the same thing :)
<hallyn> seems fine with wire so far.  trying a dput 
<hallyn> filed bug 1089470
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089470 in linux (Ubuntu) "Error with wireless network activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089470
<hallyn> considering upgrading to raring :)
<Laney> Anyone know why core dumps are disabled on the Nexus 7's kernel?
<cking> hallyn, it may be worth trying that just as a quick way to see if it resolves the issue
<hallyn> worst part is this is my router-to-wireless and pxe boot server for other laptops :)
<hallyn> cking: or try a raring backport kernel on q?  is that available?
<hallyn> well, i'll be leaving the house soon, will try an upgrade later today
<cking> hallyn, you could just try a raring kernel, it's worth a punt
<hallyn> what's the ppa for that?
<cking> hallyn, perhaps I should spin you one with some debug in to see why is happening in the EC handler to produce these timeouts
<hallyn> cking: sure, i can slurp it down this afternoon 
<cking> I'll update the bug with the details of where to find it etc later on
<hallyn> thanks!
<arges> ogasawara, hi.
<ogasawara> arges: heya
<arges> ogasawara, re: ceph module, you are going to handle the SRUs or should I get those patches done for you
<arges> ogasawara, whatever is easiest
<ogasawara> arges: I can do it, it's a quick fix
<arges> ogasawara, ok appreciate it. Next time I'll try reading all the letters in the bug
<ogasawara> arges: heh
 * ppisati -> gym
<brendand> bjf, seems to have been a booboo with the lucid kernel? is that the end of the story now?
<brendand> bjf, for your reassurance, everything was fine on our end
<henrix> brendand: i guess we still need the cert testing, even if the kernel has been released
<henrix> brendand: we don't expect any issues (there was only one CVE fix), but you never know... :)
<bjf> brendand, yup, user error. we'd still like it tested
<brendand> bjf - i'll update the bug as normal then, everythings okay
<BenC> apw: I have some questions about the config stuff you changed for ppc
<BenC> Mainly, KVM is disabled (not sure why, but I can fix that)
<BenC> and 8250 serial was changed to modular, which kills serial console
<apw> BenC, i disabled KVM ?  not intentially, i intended to enable it indeed
<apw> BenC, 8250, eek, well that was a risk.  we didn't know why it was not M so now we do, and i will annotate it as needed indeed
<apw> BenC, so ... if you could email me with what you need on and why, i'll add it to the annotations so we don't screw it up again
<BenC> On freescale boards the 8250 is serial console, so it doesn't help much as a module :)
<BenC> Ok
<apw> BenC, great
<apw> BenC, so is this for all ppc or just specific flavours (8250 ?)
<BenC> apw: might as well be all. powermac has 8250 too, but it could definitely be used as a serial console, so good to enable it
<bjf> ack
<apw> BenC, ack
<infinity> Dangit, why is Tim never around when I need him?
<infinity> Anyone else want to explain why I shouldn't reject this SRU?
<infinity> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125449320/linux-firmware_1.79.1_1.79.2.diff.gz
<infinity> (It looks to be dropping a file, without any explanation)
<sforshee> infinity, that does look awfully suspicious. The file that's removed is still present in git.
<infinity> sforshee: Yeah, I'm rejecting and mailing Tim.
<Sarvatt> definitely looks like a screwup to me
<arges> ogasawara, still around?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-13
<infinity> This is disconcerting.  Has anyone else noticed a tmpfs leak on raring?
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ du -h /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<infinity> 0	/var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ ls -l /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<infinity> total 0
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ df -h /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<infinity> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<infinity> schroot          12G  792M   11G   7% /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<infinity> Hrm, Google points me at http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1643266
 * henrix curses at the ppc builders
<cking> ppc backlog?
<henrix> yep
<henrix> huge!
<henrix> i've uploaded the quantal kernel tuesday evening and its still on the queue :)
<cking> need more ppc builders...
 * henrix nods
<Laney> does the nexus 7 kernel follow the usual kernel team process for submitting changes?
<cking> i believe so
 * Laney nods
<apw> Laney, yes it would indeed
<Laney> ok cool
<Laney> incoming </worms voice>
<henrix> apw: we have a few Hiper-V bugs to be verified in P. do you have any chance to take a look at them?
<apw> henrix, i probabally won't this week on a fire drill right now.  that said i would ask utlemming (who will be about in about an hour) as he i think said they had tested the hyper-v stuff yesterday; so it may already be done
<henrix> apw: ok, cool. i'll ask him about that. thanks
<StFS> Hi. I was hoping that someone could maybe help me a bit. I just reported a bug on my wireless NIC, it sometimes (not always) doesn't come back after suspend/resume. I reported the bug when everything was ok (the wireless NIC was up and running) but now I have the problem again but I'm connected to a wired connection.
<StFS> I'm just wondering whether there is anything I should do now to add more information to the bug? Any tools or commands I should run or anything like that?
<StFS> the bug in question is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1089856
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089856 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless network doesn't resume after suspend/resume (sometimes)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apw> StFS, is this a PCI device?  if so an lspci and a dmesg from 'now' as it just happened cannot hurt
<apw> the dmesg is the key one i guess, it may have some hints as to the failure during resume
<StFS> apw: hmm... sorry, dmesg from 'now'? Is there some option to dmesg I don't now about or do you just mean now as in "since the problem is showing now"?
<apw> i mean the latter
<StFS> ok :) will do that
<StFS> do you know the lspci format that is used with apport? I want to run it the same way
<StFS> probably just lspci -v
<StFS> well that looks a bit suspicious: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev ff) (prog-if ff) !!! Unknown header type 7f
<apw> StFS, it may be -vvnn actually
<StFS> apw: thanks, I'll update it
<jgdx> I might be asking in the wrong place, but why is the virtualbox linux kernel driver available to the 3.6.7 kernel but not to the 3.7.0 (rc8) kernel? 
 * henrix -> lunch
 * smb gets more coffee while email client struggles
<amitk> smb: while email client struggles to get coffee? ;)
<smb> amitk, nah, it struggles to handle herton 's mails
<smartboyhw> smb, my gmail went down because of that:P
<herton> haha, sorry, doing some spamming today :)
<amitk> smb: aah, that. Good point, I meant to ask herton if there is a reason why he doesn't thread his emails
<smartboyhw> 241...........
 * smartboyhw is ready to mark all the emails read:P
<herton> amitk, the patches added to the queue are not threaded, but the review patches are
<smb> amitk, They appear to be threaded. Though that is relative to how far tb got aware of them before imapfilter rips em away
<amitk> herton: ok. Just trying to minimize the number of Ctrl-r or Ctrl-d i have to hit in mutt
<herton> ok, all 241 patches are sent now. I expect to not have this much on next releases (I've caught up now with what was pending)
<cking> mailbox overflow
 * ogasawara back in 20
<kees> apw, ogasawara: raring c28f49fd37b32bbc88b86a6ff01aeb28948c7aaa disabled SLUB_DEBUG which kills off /proc/slabinfo that is needed by tools like stabtop.
<kees> (this is a regression in raring)
<apw> kees, ok
<kees> (credit to sbeattie for seeing the problem)
 * amitk likes stabtop as the name of a Linux tool
<kees> apw: was SLUB_DEBUG removed for a specific reason? (and can it be put back?)
<apw> kees, i cannot recall, either we didn't think it was useful and was costly, or as likely right now, i may have zapped a couple wrong in an update
<apw> will check it out 
<kees> thanks!
<cking> it was kinda useful, but a little bit costly for small allocations
<hggdh> smb: So Xen 4.2 is out. xen-hypervisor-amd64 was yesterday (at least for a while) a purely virtual package with no installation candidates. How is this package updated to the current Xen version?
<cking> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/slub-debug/
<kees> cking: what about slab?
<kees> I have no strong opinion about slabinfo, but some people live by it.
<cking> well if it's useful, then it's probably well worth the teeny weeny overhead
<arges> cking, your performance study is pretty awesome. I would have guessed slub_debug would be more expensive than that
<smb> hggdh, I'd need to check where that came from exactly but there is xen-system-(i386|amd64). Though it should probably be noted that right now upgrading would not remove the 4.1 utils and hypervisor but install the 4.2 in parallel
<arges> cking, but i agree slub_debug is useful to have esp. when we get those really painful kernel memory bugs
<cking> arges, yep, we should therefore keep it in
<hggdh> smb: in my case it does not matter, since it I am installing Xen on a fresh system. For the xen-hypervisor-amd64, this is the package you suggest to install on the wiki
<hggdh> smb: also, the Grub name for Xen changed on 4.2 :-)
<smb> hggdh, So maybe the first one we may have messed up right now. You can use xen-system-amd64. The grub thing someone else is to be blamed but I guess you may update the wiki page ;)
<hggdh> smb: I am going to update it, just wanted to be sure about it
<smb> hggdh, Well both would gonna be variables based on release. The xen-system-* meta packages should be working for Quantal onwards. And I believe it was Q as well that renamed the whole of grub entries. 
<smb> About the xen-hypervisor-<arch> thing... not sure it seems to appear in the provides section of the xen-hypervisor-4.x-<arch> packages and still exist in raring's xen-4.2...
<smb> hggdh, So xen-hypervisor-amd64 seems like it would work today. Did not say "yes" to install it into my xen domU I used to check though... ;(
<smb> I meant ;)
<hggdh> smb: ok, so the xen-hypervisor-amd64 error I got yesterday was probably due to the packages not being completely up-to-date
<smb> hggdh, I would assume. It was just released or moved out of proposed then
<hggdh> yeah.
<henrix> infinity: any idea about when we'll have a free slot with the ppc builders?
<sbeattie> kees, apw: actually hggdh deserves the credit for catching the SLUB_DEBUG change with QRT
<infinity> henrix: Define "free slot".
<bjf> infinity, we want some ppc love for a kernel build
<henrix> infinity: some time where our kernels will be allowed to build :)
<infinity> The quantal SRU?
<henrix> yep
<bjf> yes
<bjf> we had a regression and had to respin
<infinity> How's 4 minutes sound?
<bjf> wfm
<vanhoof> bjf: does that pull in the fix for that bug that multiplied a few times henrix sorted out?
 * vanhoof thinks it was henrix at least
<vanhoof> -ETOOMUCHMAIL
<bjf> vanhoof, yes 
<vanhoof> sweetness
<bjf> vanhoof, the gfx driver we all love so much
<vanhoof> the bane of my existence
<henrix> infinity: thanks!
<infinity> henrix: No problem.
<infinity> henrix: I'll check back later today and promote/override.
<henrix> infinity: cool, thanks a lot
<infinity> (Looks like it'll take adare ~6h to build that)
<infinity> That new hardware can't come a moment too soon.
<kees> apw: btw, who should I re-send this to? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/kees/linux.git;a=commitdiff;h=ab2ad33a9510fd3588fd431ceff5891992e5999e
<apw> i thought that went in
<kees> oh? maybe I missed it. let me check linux-next
<apw> if you poke me on monday i'll see what i can make happen, slammed right now
<kees> cool, thanks
<kees> apw: ah-ha, yes, it is. nm!
<infinity> henrix: Is there a linux-lts-quantal set being uploaded to match this quantal emergency SRU?
<henrix> infinity: yes, i was just waiting for the bot to generate the tracking bug #
<infinity> Oh, right, it doesn't do that until they've all built. :/
<infinity> That still feels like a misfeature to me. :P
<henrix> infinity: yeah. anyway, the -lts doesn't require ppc builders :)
<infinity> Maybe we can discuss said misfeature after Christmas, but for now, can you manually prod it to create the bug just for lts-q?
<infinity> (It can build in parallel with the PPC one, and they can all go in together was my motivation).
<henrix> herton: ^
<henrix> infinity: i guess we could create it manually, yes...
<infinity> Well, it's either that, or we get a bit of a turnaround delay, I'm not picky either way, I suppose.
<infinity> Oh, the regression is only in -proposed, I guess this isn't as urgent as I initially thought.
<henrix> yeah, there's that as well
<infinity> So, I'm going to pull these from quantal-proposed and precise-proposed.
<infinity> The regression was only in i915, right, so ARM kernels are unaffected?
<henrix> correct
<herton> the bot waits only to ensure at least master builds before someone rebases to a derivative or backport
<infinity> Is anyone looking at the new bugs referenced here?
<infinity> The ftrace stuff?
<herton> but if that is not too much desired, could again be changed. Just got more noticed now with this ppc long wait
<infinity> Or is this the same bug?
<henrix> ftrace?
<infinity> Ahh, yeah.  It's all the i915 nug.
<infinity> s/nug/bug/
<henrix> herton: yeah, i guess that's the correct behaviour. maybe i should just reuse the old tracking bug
<infinity> Was just reading hggdh's comments, s'all.
<henrix> ah, ok. that's what's shown on the stacktrace. yep, that's the i915 thing
<herton> henrix, you can also open a new one, and close the old one and the new one which the bot opens as duplicates
<herton> henrix, probably on the old one you will have to reset all the tasks, but any way is fine
<henrix> herton: ah, right. i could use the script to do that.
<apw> henrix, henrix, how close to having -21 (quantal) in the -proposed pocket are we ?
<bjf> henrix, we really want that lts-quantal
<bjf> apw, we're just waiting on ppc :-P
<bjf> apw, and a week of testing
<apw> bjf, i just care about it being in -proposed
<apw> right now the source is out of sync with published reality
<bjf> apw, then it's just the ppc issue
<henrix> bjf: ack, i'll have it uploaded today 
<bjf> apw, we've been waiting since tue. to get it built
<infinity> Someone should have mentioned it earlier. :/
<apw> when we going to get some more horses in that queue
<bjf> infinity, so we should just nag you constantly?
<infinity> bjf: Sometimes. :P
<infinity> Anyhow, failed SRUs removed from -proposed.
<bjf> sforshee, do you have the link to the amd64+mac iso images. i just seem to be going around and around in circles trying to find it
<infinity> bjf: For which release?
<bjf> infinity, quantal
<sforshee> bjf, I noticed recently that they seem to be impossible to find on ubuntu.com
<infinity> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<bjf> infinity, thanks. for some reason my fingers keep typing cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sforshee> bjf, if you want to do an efi install the standard images should work fine too
<infinity> bjf: Yeah, for released images, there's a weird split, where supported stuff lands on releases.u.c, and everything else on cdimage.u.c/releases/
<infinity> (Because lots of people mirror releases.u.c and don't want 500GB of crap)
<bjf> sforshee, i'm actually not sure how i'm installing on this air. i have an OSX partion and refit
<sforshee> bjf, actually I think the standard image also work for a csm install as long as you're using a usb stick. I want to say the +mac images are only needed for actual CDs.
<bjf> sforshee, i can certainly try both to see
<sforshee> bjf, for an air an efi install works fine, and subjectively I think the performance is a little better
<bjf> sforshee, how can i tell ?
<mjg59> The +mac images are only needed for CSM installs on old Macs
<sforshee> bjf, sorry, I got a phone call
<sforshee> did you get what you need?
<bjf> sforshee, think so
<sforshee> bjf, let me know if you have any more questions
<bjf> sforshee, well, refit doesn't seem to like the non mac iso
<sforshee> bjf, are you using dd or usb-creator-gtk? I have better luck with the latter
<bjf> sforshee, dd on precise
<bjf> sforshee, i'll try usb-c-g
<sforshee> bjf, that should give you better results
<bjf> sforshee, not so much
<sforshee> bjf, really
<sforshee> I haven't used refit in a while
<sforshee> maybe there's something there I forgot about
<sforshee> but what should work is to hold alt while you boot the macbook and select the usb stick from the apple boot picker
<bjf> sforshee, so i hold down the alt key and I am presented with 5 icons. 3 disk and 2 usb. the 3 disk icons are labeld 'rEFIt', 'Windows', 'Recovery HE' the two USB icons are 'Windows' and 'EFI Boot'
<sforshee> bjf, you should obviously pick one of the usb options, I'd suggest going with 'EFI Boot'
<sforshee> that should get you to the installer, and after you install refit *should* see the efi executable for grub and offer it to you as an option
<bjf> sforshee, so yes, that does seem to work
<sforshee> bjf, good. Was the problem with refit that it didn't display the USB boot options or that it failed to boot them?
<bjf> sforshee, given all the odd icons refit was showing and no labels it was hard for me to decide what to select
<bjf> sforshee, i'm probably responsible for configuring it to not display labels
<sforshee> bjf, heh
<bjf> because that just wouldn't be as cool, you know
<bjf> that does seem to have borked refit though
<sforshee> d'oh
<sforshee> I wonder why
<bjf> sforshee, so my boot options are now "rEFIt", "Windows", "Recovery HD" (no usb stick in it and just holding down the alt key)
<sforshee> slangasek, are you guys planning to integrate all the iso image changes and apple boot picker integration that mjg59 figured out? That would sure make life easier for folks installing ubuntu on macs.
<bjf> sforshee, "rEFIt" and "Windows" lead to unbootable grub menu
<bjf> sforshee, so i can't seem to boot to my good OSX either
<sforshee> bjf, that's really odd and unfortunate
<sforshee> I don't know what the installer did to bork refit
<sforshee> bjf, so I suppose your options are to boot the live image and try to fix it or to boot to the recovery partition and start from scratch
<bjf> sforshee, yup
<sforshee> bjf, refit is stored on the hfs+ partition, and I didn't think our installer touched anything there
<sforshee> bjf, the refit option takes you straight to grub without any intermediate menu? I can't figure out why that would happen.
<infinity> henrix: Thanks for getting on top of the lts-q uploads.
<infinity> henrix: I'll promote the whole mess this evening when everything's done.
<infinity> henrix: (don't forget linux-signed)
<bjf> sforshee, i'm mistaken, the refit got me to three other icons one of which lets me boot my osx install, so that's still there
<sforshee> bjf, and the other two get you to a broken grub?
<sforshee> fwiw if you were booting ubuntu with CSM before then the 'Windows' option is probably just a vestige of that install
<sforshee> bjf, at least that makes more sense :-)
<sforshee> I was really puzzled about how refit got broken
<bjf> sforshee, yes, but after one boot into osx, the refit is now missing ... still figuring this out
<sforshee> bjf, do you just have the OSX option instead?
<bjf> sforshee, so i had to reboot into the osx config once, that seems to have sort of restored refit
<bjf> sforshee, now when i boot and don't hold down alt, i get 3 icons, one (that used to boot ubuntu) and now just gets me to "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. grub rescue>"
<bjf> sforshee, a second icon which boots into the ubuntu i just installed
<bjf> sforshee, and a third icon which boots into my OSX
<bjf> it's odd but useable
<sforshee> bjf, that's more or less what I expected to happen. The option that doesn't work is likely leftover from a CSM install.
<bjf> sforshee, i agree though it was confusing
<sforshee> bjf, I have no idea why you had problems initially. Everything to do with refit is in the hfs+ partition, which shouldn't have been touched by the installer.
<slangasek> sforshee: yes, that's definitely the goal
<sforshee> slangasek, sweet :-)
<slangasek> sforshee: if you have some time tomorrow afternoon, I think it would help me to pick your brain further so I can better understand exactly what I'm seeing currently... there are a lot of moving parts
<sforshee> slangasek, sure. You'd better catch me tomorrow because I'll be on holiday for the following two weeks
<slangasek> sforshee: righto - sorry, I misunderstood earlier and thought you were /already/ on vacation, or I would've been hunting you down earlier this week :)
<sforshee> bjf, you might be interested to know that in 3.8 the wifi on the macbook air should work somewhat better in 3.8
<sforshee> bjf, I'm still chasing down some of the problems though. I've found serious issues with background scans this week.
<sforshee> slangasek, nope, still working. My schedule is wide open tomorrow so just grab me whenever is convenient for you.
<bjf> sforshee, at one point i did have raring on this, i'm actually trying to get back to it
<sforshee> bjf, I put raring on my air this week and it seems to be working fine
<bjf> sforshee, the daily iso today didn't work for me so i went down the rabbit hole
<bjf> and got very lost
<sforshee> uh oh. I haven't updated in the past couple of days, maybe that's a good thing
<bjf> i'm hoping it's just the daily image being the issue, couldn't get past the purple Ubuntu screen
<bjf> but now i may try it again doing it the same way i just put quantal back on it to see if it will work
<sforshee> I'm updating to see if my machine still works okay
<sforshee> bjf, I'm now fully up-to-date and raring seems to be working fine
<bjf> i'm creating a new usb stick with today's raring, will give it a spin shortly
<bjf> sforshee, nope, seems to be the image is borked
<sforshee> bjf, I'll give it a try, probably tomorrow. I did an upgrade from quantal so I haven't tested our raring images on this machine yet.
<bjf> sforshee, interesting, if i "try ubuntu" it comes up
<bjf> but if i go directly to "install ubuntu" it doesn't work
<sforshee> bjf, have you tried it on any other machines? Maybe that's just plain broken in general right now.
<henrix> infinity: i'll upload the -signed in a minute. i had to have the main pkg built first before uploading
<bjf> sforshee, no, not tried it anywhere else ... good point
<infinity> henrix: The build-deps should be versioned, no?  It'll just dep-wait if they upload out of sync.
<infinity> henrix: (Which is what happens in the primary archive)
<bjf> sforshee, the install went fine as did a post-install dist-upgrade
<sforshee> bjf, you're referring to the raring install on the macbook?
<bjf> sforshee, yes
<bjf> sforshee, from a live desktop
<sforshee> bjf, good deal
<henrix> apw: still around?
<wmp> hello, where i can found package source to linux-3.5.0-19
<infinity> bjf: Was the update on #1088979 a manual nudge of the bot, or did it screw up?
<infinity> bjf: (It claimed the package was built and published an hour before PPC finished)
<bjf> infinity, appears to be a bug
<henrix> infinity: yeah, i was discussing this earlier with herton. he (or me) will investigate this later
<infinity> Mmkay.
<infinity> henrix: Also, going to dupe 1090126 to 1087221, I assume?
<henrix> infinity: ah, right. will do
<henrix> apw: ping
<infinity> henrix: While I'm complaining about the bot, any reason that 1087221 is stuck in Prepare-package?  Perhaps a problem with having reset all the tasks and reused the bug?
<infinity> (I'm happy to manually mark that Fix Released and do my promotion bits, but if the bot's "stuck", we might want to know)
<henrix> infinity: hmm... maybe the bot isn't running? bjf ^^
<bjf> henrix, infinity just ran it by hand, it just changed promote-to-proposed state for that bug
 * vanhoof waits with anticipation and <3 for bjf ;)
<vanhoof> not infinity though
<vanhoof> he said he's not buying me a birthday present
<bjf> henrix, i'm not sure what is up but git is struggleing to pull your quantal-lbm
<bjf> henrix, the problem is on my end somehow
<henrix> bjf: that's odd, because i've just pulled it into tangerine and it was quick
<henrix> ah
<bjf> henrix, the quantal trees look good
<henrix> bjf: cool. i'll push them and upload the src pkgs
<henrix> thanks
<infinity> bjf: Thanks for that.  So we're all set to promote and override quantal and lts-quantal?  Will do.
<infinity> And then I will get back to important holiday tasks like re-watching Arrested Development.
<bjf> infinity, we'll have quantal-lbm and precise-lbm pkgs that we're trying to "rush" through
<henrix> infinity: btw, just fyi, i'm uploading a few more pkgs at the moment...
<henrix> infinity: namely: precise and quantal -lbm and -meta packages
<henrix> infinity: these are just minor version bumps btw
<bjf> heh
<infinity> Oh, for they who shall not be named, yes. :/
<bjf> yup
<infinity> Well, I'm promoting what's there now.  When those are ready to go, let me know, and I'll review and push.
<bjf> ack
<infinity> Do they have their own separate bug?
<henrix> they should start building in a few seconds
<henrix> no, they don't have a bug tracking bug as they are just minor version bumps
<henrix> or should they...?
<infinity> I didn't mean a tracking bug, but an SRU bug at all.
<infinity> They should be fixing a bug, surely.
<henrix> ah, they do have an sru bug #
<bjf> infinity, yes, we are following the rules :-)
<henrix> infinity: and another request... could you make sure the -meta packages won't get stuck with the ppc builders? :)
<infinity> henrix: Absolutely.
<henrix> infinity: cool, thanks 
<infinity> Bumped for precise.  Will do the same for quantal when I see it.
<infinity> Though, both will get stuck behind the current webkit build.
<infinity> Which is in its final link, at least, so probably only an hour or two, tops.
<henrix> cool, thanks
<bjf> ogasawara, the lbm and meta packages have been uploaded
 * henrix -> EOD
<infinity> I wonder what Laney and micahg did to make webkit take twice as long to build. :/
<infinity> apw: Was there a reason those lbm-meta packages are -virtual instead of -generic, if they're built agains the generic kernel?
<infinity> apw: Seems a little inconsistent with the naming of all the other lbm metapackages.
<infinity> apw: Actually, precise is a bit strange there too, since you seem to be building both -generic and -virtual packages from lbm, but then the meta has the virtual->generic cross-depend.
<infinity> apw: So, neither of these looks quite right to me.
<infinity> ogasawara: ^
<infinity> Yeah, meta is definitely wrong for both of these.  lbm looks fine, though.
<bjf> infinity, sigh
<bjf> infinity, looking
<infinity> bjf: So, for Q, meta should just have generic->generic metapackages.
<infinity> bjf: For P, it needs generic->generic, generic-pae->generic-pae and virtual->virtual.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-14
<infinity> bjf: Which includes a full set of virtual->virtual, since all of those were just enabled in lbm itself.
<infinity> bjf: Want me to look at this and whip up a diff against the current source packages, or are you on it already?
<bjf> infinity, i'm staring at it
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Happy to re-review when you have something new to look at.
<infinity> I suck at vacations. :P
<bjf> infinity, lol, ack
<infinity> The Q fix is just a simple s/virtual/generic/ and it's done, FWIW.
<infinity> (And regenerating all the control bits)
<infinity> P is a bit more annoying.
<bjf> infinity, for Q there is a control.d/virtual file where that info is, i'm thinking it should be in control.d/generic
<infinity> It should be, yeah.
<infinity> And for P, the -hv- stuff should be in all of generic, generic-pae, and virtual, and then virtual should be fleshed out to have all the same content as generic.
<infinity> Ish.
<bjf> infinity, ack
<bjf> infinity, should the Q virtual file have any of this in it?
<infinity> The Q virtual should just go away.
<infinity> cat control.d/virtual | sed 's/virtual/generic/g' >> control.d/generic && rm control.d/virtual
<bjf> infinity, that's what i was thinking .. there is also a generic-pae ... i'm assuming we are just lazy
<infinity> The generic-pae in Q is all transitional packages to generic.
<bjf> ah
<infinity> Oh, that's true of the rest of virtual too.
<infinity> So it needs to stay.
<infinity> Just remove the -hv- stanza, and move it to generic and rename sanely.
<bjf> infinity, ack
<infinity> We don't do transitional stuff for lbm, so no need to worry about such a thing.
<infinity> (Though I do wonder if maybe we should, today's not the day to discuss that)
<bjf> infinity, i've pushed the Q changes
<infinity> Will have a look as soon as LP tells me about it.
<bjf> infinity, just into the git repo
<infinity> Oh. :P
<infinity> The commit looks right, assuming it all generates properly when you do the source upload.
<infinity> And assuming nothing has a sad about the extra linefeed.
<infinity> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal-meta.git;a=blob;f=meta-source/debian/control.d/generic;h=90d4e0bcc7ee770858ce9c6b5a7cc05715817828;hb=f77899061f924e6446d04d3a3f0f35e0da862dab <-- Line 56 doesn't need to be there.
<ogasawara> infinity,bjf: yeek, sorry just back from dentist
<infinity> But I'm pretty sure dpkg-genchanges won't be that annoyed.
<bjf> ogasawara, i'm fixing
<ogasawara> infinity, bjf: the virtual meta to generic cross dependency was on purpose according to apw
<infinity> ogasawara: We've got it under control, I think.  Send me some nitrous and we'll call it even.
<infinity> ogasawara: On purpose?
<bjf> ogasawara, ok, i'm now holding
<bjf> ogasawara, i've got to go fetch my son ... will be back in about 20 min
<infinity> ogasawara: In Q or P?  In Q, it's pretty clearly just weirdly wrong.  In P, it seems pretty wrong too, given that it's built against generic, but installed for virtual?
<infinity> (Which are two distinct kernel builds in P)
<ogasawara> infinity, bjf: it's needed for a vitual install, but we don't build a virtual flavored lbm atm
<infinity> ogasawara: Err, we do now.  It just got turned on.
<ogasawara> infinity: oh
<infinity> Besides, there's no way an lbm-hv-virtual depending on lbm-hv-$(abi)-generic would ever work.
<infinity> Since that's installing modules in /lib/modules/$(abi)-generic, but you want to load them with the virtual kernel.
<infinity> Work go splat.
<infinity> s/Work/World/
<infinity> So, yeah.  After looking at the actual contents of what LBM just spit out, the meta changes I'm having bjf do are absolutely required/correct.
<ogasawara> infinity: ack, thanks for fixing up
<infinity> bjf: When you get back, please unhold. :)
<bjf> i'm unholding
<bjf> infinity, ogasawara new pkgs uploaded
<ogasawara> bjf: ack, thanks
<bjf> ogasawara, infinity i'll be checking back frequently if anything pops
<ogasawara> bjf: same here.  gonna run some quick errands and pop back in later.  I'll ping utlemming with current status.
<infinity> bjf: So, Q looks good.
<infinity> bjf: P is still missing all the *other* meta packages for -virtual.
<infinity> bjf: (This LBM upload enabled lbm wholesale for virtual, so it wants to have all the same bits as -generic)
<infinity> Maybe Andy didn't intend to enable all the LBM modules for -virtual, but he sure did...
<infinity> That said, it's probably not world-ending to not have metapackages for all of them either.
<ogasawara> infinity: in talking with apw we don't have a good mechanism to only build hyperv lbm for just virtual
<ogasawara> infinity: we are intending to fix that
<infinity> Building it for all is fine.
<ogasawara> infinity: so I think not having meta package for the other's is ok
<infinity> It's the other way around that's weird.
<ogasawara> infinity: as we really don't want them in the end anyways
<infinity> As in, building cw and net and such for virtual is weird.
<ogasawara> infinity: indeed
<infinity> This is already a solved problem where we only build -net- for server...
 * infinity has a peek at the source package.
<infinity> Oh, nevermind.
<infinity> That's just a meta for server that shouldn't be there. :P
<infinity> We don't build modules that match it.
<ogasawara> infinity: that I believe that's just a stub for upgrade purposes and we plan to ditch it in 14.04
<infinity> ogasawara: For LBM, it probably should have been ditched earlier.  But no harm.
<infinity> ogasawara: Since LBM metapackages are named by release (ie: linux-backports-modules-net-precise-server), there clearly wasn't an upgrade path concern there.
<ogasawara> infinity: ah right
<infinity> Anyhow, the current state of things since bjf's uploads seems fine.
 * ogasawara makes a note to review lbm meta's
<infinity> I agree that metapackages for virtual for compat-wireless seem useless. :P
<infinity> ogasawara: This is all right in Q/R, I believe, so it's just a wart in precise.  Not world-ending.  But we're kinda stuck with it now, if anyone actually installed that package.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> Long live the status quo.
<infinity> bjf: Thanks for the fixes.  Once I get it built on PPC, I'll push it through.
<infinity> ogasawara: If Andy has a conniption when he wakes up, tell him to talk to me. :)
<bjf> infinity, i'm just waiting on a ppc builder :-P
<infinity> bjf: You and me both.  The bzr testsuite appears to be having a crazy.
<infinity> bjf: Scavenging adare so we can get those metas built.
<infinity> bjf: Ahh, I think I've divined the point of the cross-dep in Q (not in P, where it was just plain wrong).  Probably wanted it to match up with linux-image-virtual.  Still makes sense to have the -generic as well, but I could see the argument for also having the cross-dep -virtual.
<infinity> bjf: If you have the energy to add the -virtual stub back as well (for Q), that might make all involved go "hey, yeah, that kinda works how I thought it should".  If not, I doubt anyone will care. :P
<bjf> infinity, looking
<infinity> bjf: If you decide to reupload Q again with the -virtual stub re-added (but don't revert the generic one, which is correct, IMO), I'll get it all promoted tonight before I go to bed, you don't need to babysit.
<bjf> infinity, doing it now
<bjf> infinity, so exactly like apw had it?
<infinity> bjf: Yeah, that would be fine (but with the -generic that you added as well).
<bjf> infinity, ack
<infinity> Going to go watch an episode of Firefly and come back to this in a bit.
<bjf> ack
<bjf> shiny
<bjf> infinity, and we're off again to the races
<infinity> bjf: Poifect, thanks.
 * cking reboots again
<b-quirk_> Hi!
<b-quirk_> cking, could you help me with WMI buttons support on my laptop? I can do EC dumps and can provide dsdt
<cking> b-quirk_, what laptop model is it?
<b-quirk_> Lenovo Y460/560
<cking> b-quirk_, I'm not working on enablement work on laptops at the moment. I suggest filing a bug and I can ask one of our engineers who works on lenovos to have a look at it
<cking> I suggest putting the output from "sudo acpidump" into the bug report so we can look at the WMI blobs
<b-quirk_> OK. But is chance high if SCI counter in /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/sci does not increase when pressing the buttons?
<cking> hrm, I would expect to see something happen there on a button press
<cking> but I'm not that familiar with this Lenovo model, so who knows 
<b-quirk_> thanks
<luc4> Hi! I'm experiencing a strange issue: it seems that for some months now my USB ports are all not working. If I plug a mouse in I get that the laser lights for some ms and then turns off. Hard disks seems to be on but nothing can be seen from the os. dmesg is not logging anything at all. Any idea what might be wrong?
<cking> luc4, all your ports or just some of them are not working?
<luc4> cking: all of them.
<cking> do you get any messages if you do the following:  dmesg| grep usb | grep Product
<luc4> cking: the strange thing is that I tried with older kernels and the same is happening...
<luc4> No messages at all.
<cking> sounds either broken (which is perplexing) or perhaps (at a guess) have you disabled them in the BIOS config?
<luc4> cking: mmh... oops... Might explain... I'm checking that! Thanks!
<luc4> cking: no, seems to be enabled...
<cking> luc4, in which case, I don't really know, I was expecting the kernel to report it had seen something.
<luc4> cking: there are 4 hubs here... seems strange that all of those are broken at the same time...
<cking> luc4, does the following report anything?  dmesg | grep "Host Controller"
<infinity> Or lsusb...
<luc4> cking: interesting... I just found that it seems to work in recovery mode.
<luc4> infinity: lsusb reports only the hubs.
<luc4> infinity: in recovery mode instead I see both the hard disk and the mouse.
<infinity> By default, there's nothing on the non-recovery kernel cmdline that would explain that, unless you've altered yours.
<cking> or the H/W is flakey and you got lucky this time
<luc4> infinity: I had to change the kernel command line to remove acpid.
<infinity> Or enabling a framebuffer takes out his USB. :P
<infinity> (Which would be both hilarious and a bit scary)
<infinity> Oh, dropping ACPI could certainly account for this sort of behaviour.
<luc4> Booted again in normal configuration and nothing works again.
<cking> what is exactly your kernel boot line? cat /proc/cmdline 
<luc4> cking: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.5.0-19-generic root=UUID=f5d18141-1192-4ba1-91ea-15445600f4ad ro quiet splash acpi=off apm=off vt.handoff=7
<luc4> cking: this is an old machine, like 15 yo. USB is 1.1.
<cking> steam powered then
<cking> luc4, so did USB ever work without acpi=off?
<luc4> cking: it has always been working. Let me check now if removing acpi.
<luc4> cking: you got it :-)
<luc4> cking: is this supposed to happen?
<cking> what, turning off ACPI support and expecting things to work?
<luc4> cking: sorry, my connection dropped.
<infinity> 04:50 < luc4> cking: is this supposed to happen?
<infinity> 04:50 < cking> what, turning off ACPI support and expecting things to work?
<cking> luc4, so disabling ACPI is not really helpful if you can avoid doing so
<luc4> cking: sorry, I'm not an expert. I read acpi is something used to handle standby. Is this correct?
<luc4> cking: I had to disable that because it seems it is randomly putting down my network connection, which is quite an issue for a machine used as a server.
<infinity> It's used for all sorts of hardware detection and configuration.
<cking> ..power management, performance states, H/W config at a load more besides
<luc4> infinity: I see. The problem is that enabling that puts back a huge issue I've been having for months: network is somehow put to sleep at random times.
<luc4> Anything I can do in between to have NO standby but to get my USB ports back?
 * cking ponders
<luc4> Also, is that supposed to happen? Packets being dropped because of some kind of power saving feature I didn't configure?
<luc4> cking: this is the issue I'm talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/997767. I reported it and it seems that acpi=off solved it.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 997767 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8139 Network connection rtl8139 lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * cking looks
<luc4> cking: thanks for your time also :-)
<luc4> cking: I've been testing this solution for some months before posting on the bug providing this information. To ensure it did solve my issue.
<cking> yep, I'm just catching up with what's been done on this
<cking> luc4, I'll assign this bug to me and I will think about it, I may update the bug in a few hours once I've got my head around what is happening
<luc4> cking: it would be very interesting! Thanks for your help!
<cking> :-)
<brendand> henrix, will the precise -proposed kernel get verified today or is it more likely to be monday?
<henrix> brendand: we still have 2 srus to verify, and i'm having a hard time contacting people that could verify them...
<henrix> brendand: so, it's unlikely to have them ready today
<rtg> henrix, how about rejecting their patches if nobody cares ?
<henrix> rtg: yeah, that's a possibility. i'll give the patches another look
<brendand> henrix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/841315 is a common issue on lenovo systems, if i'm reading it right
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841315 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "on thinkpad-acpi devices, brightness setting ommits most steps" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<brendand> henrix, we've seen it a lot in certification
<henrix> brendand: would you be able to verify the bug? :)
<henrix> i mean, are you able to reproduce the issue and verify the kernel in -proposed fixes it?
<brendand> henrix, i need to dig up a system that had the issue. bear with me a few minutes
<henrix> brendand: that would be great. thanks
<henrix> brendand: this is the only bug missing verification. i just tagged the other one as david commented on the bug, stating it came from stable updates (not sure how i missed that...)
<brendand> henrix, well i found a system that did have it. just liasing with the lab in lexington to get it checked
<henrix> brendand: cool! the bug reporter refers to a thinkpad x60 tablet.
<brendand> henrix
<brendand> henrix, whoops sorry. slippy fingers
<brendand> henrix, i'll get back to you asap
<henrix> brendand: thanks
<caribou> out of curiosity, what does LBM means ?
<rtg> caribou, linux-backport-modules
<caribou> rtg: ah, Backport, thanks!
 * henrix is experiencing a power outage. running on battery + 3g ...
<wmp> hello, how to send issue about kernel to launchpad?
<brendand> wmp, ubuntu-bug linux
<wmp> ok, thank
<wmp> i have problem with hybrid card and wake up in my acer, i should report bug into kernel?
<brendand> wmp, probably the best place, yes
<wmp> ok
<wmp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1090373
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1090373 in linux (Ubuntu) "Acer 4820TG problem with hybrid graphic cards and wake up" [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca> Hi guys. My 12.10 (work) notebook just did http://ubuntuone.com/2H40O7MufWIuQmHMKZooOP
<Chipaca> in the middle of a kernel upgrade
<Chipaca> is that bug-worthy, or do you know about it already?
<rtg> herton, ^^
<herton> Chipaca, it should be fixed by 3.5.0-21.32 update
<Chipaca> herton: ah, good
<Chipaca> it was installing that that it broke
<herton> it's now in proposed (since yesterday I think)
<Chipaca> and i had to boot to single-mode to fix it all up
<Chipaca> oh, wait
<Chipaca> I'm now on 3.5.0-21-generic
<Chipaca> that's not it?
<herton> Chipaca, yes, 3.5.0-21 is the good kernel. Your oops on the screen showed the crash with the -20 kernel
<Chipaca> herton: yep. \o/
<Chipaca> thanks
 * herton -> lunch and errand
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> moin
<henrix> brendand: any luck verifying the bug?
<brendand> henrix, it's a bit unclear right now
<henrix> brendand: you mean, you can't reproduce it?
<brendand> henrix, that's what's unclear. i don't have physical access again, so i'm going on second hand information
<henrix> brendand: ah, right. that makes it a little bit more difficult to verify :)
<rtg> AceLan_, chiluk, ikepanhc, arges: rebooting tangerine for kernel update
<arges> rtg, one second
<chiluk> O
<chiluk> I'm off.
<arges> rtg, n/m
<rtg> arges, ready ?
<arges> rtg, go for it
<chiluk> must have been an important update.
 * cking reboots for the nth time today
<brendand> henrix - looks like -proposed doesn't fix the issue. sorry it took a while
<henrix> brendand: grrrr... thanks a lot for the effort helping with this
<brendand> henrix, although i may be losing it and it's not even the same issue, so i'd say the status is still 'unverified' rather than actually confirmed not working
 * henrix -> EOD
 * rtg -> lunch
<bjf> slangasek, do you know who moderates the ubuntu-installer mailing list?
<slangasek> bjf: no, but I'd guess cjwatson and/or ev
<slangasek> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-installer claims cjwatson, at least
<slangasek> (and he's off today, so maybe you're better off subscribing, disabling delivery, and re-posting?)
<bjf> slangasek, i'm subscribed but a bot running as me is doing the posting and it's not getting through
<slangasek> ah
<bjf> slangasek, i'll keep digging, thanks for the help
 * rtg recovers a roached laptop....
<slangasek> hmm, why would a system be missing /proc/slabinfo? (bug #1090308)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1090308 in mountall (Ubuntu) "init: mounted-proc main process terminated with status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090308
<rtg> grr. xchat hates cut-n-paste
<rtg> slangasek, is there a crash in dmesg which indicates that slabinfo might have disappeared ? or perhaps it is not an Ubuntu kernel ?
<slangasek> rtg: it's not my machine; I asked the second question already on the bug, we'll see what comes back
<rtg> slangasek, would you repeat the bug number ? I lost it when my IRC client crashed
<slangasek> 1090308
<rtg> bug #1090308
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1090308 in mountall (Ubuntu) "init: mounted-proc main process terminated with status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090308
<herton> slangasek, rtg, I think that's because CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG was disabled accidentally on raring kernel, someone mentioned it this week
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> should I move that to the linux package and dupe it somewhere, then?
<rtg> herton, but that doesn't disable /proc/slabinfo does it /
<herton> not sure, would have to check
<rtg> hmm, maybe it does.
<rtg> slangasek, I'll reassign it to linux
<rtg> herton, CONFIG_SLABINFO seems to have disappeared.
<rtg> herton, SLABINFO 'depends on SLAB || SLUB_DEBUG'
<herton> rtg, yep, saw it now too, so indeed that's the problem (needs SLUB_DEBUG)
<herton> disabled in our config right now
<rtg> wonder why we turned it off ?
<herton> rtg, ok I recalled now, yesterday kees reported this too here on irc, apw was going to take a look, but I think it was accidentally disabled. It's disabled in commit c28f49fd. colin did some measurements about having SLUB_DEBUG, and there was minimal overhead (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/slub-debug/)
<rtg> herton, well I've just restored it and pushed
<herton> yes, the conclusion was to have it enabled
<herton> rtg-afk, CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON should be disabled, who wants extra debugging can use slub_debug on command line, this will have some overhead I think
<rtg> herton, fixed
<hggdh_> folks, I am experiencing something weird with armada -- I am installing the new kernel from -proposed (quantal) and flash-kernel is deferred but *not* executed at the end of the install
<hggdh_> https://pastebin.canonical.com/80562/
<hggdh> a manual reinstall for the proposed *did* execute flash-kernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-15
<Hoolxi> 4
<infinity> hggdh: That flash-kernel trigger seems a bit goofy...
<infinity> Hrm, or maybe not.
 * infinity scratches his head.
<infinity> hggdh: Oh, I wonder if maybe the triggers disappeared because flash-kernel was upgraded to a different version in the same run.  Curious.  If that's the case, most trigger implementations are actually subtly wrong.
<ali1234> why is the module dummy_hcd missing from quantal kernel packages?
<hggdh> infinity: this may well be the case
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-16
<hyperair> hi. where can i find the upstream overlayfs git repository?
<hyperair> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mszeredi/vfs.git <-- i've been merging this into my own tree, but it seems fairly outdated -- it gets merge conflicts with 3.7.0
<infinity> Anyone around to discuss the hv_kvp_daemon LBM mess?
<infinity> apw, ogasawara ^?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-09
 * apw yawns
 * cking reboots
<caribou> apw: morning, remember the small patch you sent my way a while ago (bug 1233175)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1233175 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Kernel panic : mempolicy potential use-after-free on server running mongodb" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233175
<apw> caribou, some yep
<apw> caribou, not that i can find it right now, you got a copy?
<caribou> apw: sure, let me forward your email
<apw> it must be here somewhere, but if you have that is easier :)
<apw> cking, THP did you notice any increase in resident set on your test rig when running?  just noted the warning in the config option
<cking> apw, good question, I need to check for that, I completely overlooked that fact
<jdstrand> ogasawara: hey-- check out this paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546723/. The machine is using wlan0, not eth0 but after a few minutes eth0 shows this weird output even though eth0 isn't being used. This is happening on a Lenovo IdeaPad U460 on precise
<jdstrand> ogasawara: I think this may have started with 56 (I"ve seen it on -56 and -57-- cursory testing of -55 didn't show it)
<jdstrand> ogasawara: have you seen any bug reports with weird networking on recent precise SRU kernels?
<ogasawara> jdstrand: hrm, I haven't heard of anything.  jsalisbury, bjf: ^^ sounds familiar at alll?
<ogasawara> jdstrand: sounds fairly reproducible though from your description.  would you have time to run through a few test kernels to bisect it?
<jdstrand> at some point-- it isn't my system (it is my wife's and she is using it)
<bjf> ogasawara, jdstrand news to me
<ogasawara> jdstrand: can you do an 'ubuntu-bug linux' from it for me
<ogasawara> jdstrand: we can check if we have hw in our possession to reproduce
<jdstrand> ogasawara: otoh, is there a trick with doing that from cli only?
<ogasawara> jdstrand: hrm, not sure there
<jdstrand> ok, let me see what I can do
 * jdstrand doesn't have lp credentials on that machine
 * ogasawara wonders if we have the same kit in cert to test with
<jdstrand> ok, I just ssh in and do it and it walks me through
<rtg> it might just be a stable update on that driver in -56.
<jdstrand> that is what I was wondering
<jdstrand> erf, lp timeout error
<jdstrand> ogasawara: bug #1259255
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1259255 in linux (Ubuntu) "incorrect ifconfig output for unused wired ethernet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259255
<ogasawara> jdstrand: thanks, we'll see if we can chase this down
<jdstrand> ogasawara: so, I've rebooted her into -55. I used the same networking tests that I did on -56 and -57 and ifconfig still looks ok. I'll keep an eye on it
<rtg> jdstrand, no changes to atl1c ethernet driver since Ubuntu-3.2.0-55.85. Does it happen right away ?
<jdstrand> no-- it seems to happen after I connect to a jabber server. I did that on -55 and it is still ok
<jdstrand> rtg: is atl1c the wired driver?
<jdstrand> rtg: cause note-- the machine doesn't have a cable connected to it on eth0. it is only using wireless on wlan0
<rtg> jdstrand, but you're connecting via wifi, right ? According to your dmesg it is an atl1c ethernet device. 
<rtg> [    2.140905] atl1c 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<rtg> [    2.140918] atl1c 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<jdstrand> after using the network via wlan0, after a while eth0's ifconfig is weird
<rtg> ok
<jdstrand> yes, connecting via wifi
<rtg> so, its likely something external that changed interrupt routing, or stats updates in the net sub-system, etc. I imagine jsalisbury can help you with a bisect.
<jdstrand> she was complaing about networking issues in general on -57-- but she reboots so infrequently it is possible whe was running -55 until today/this weekend
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> I did see a lot of 'net' changes
<jdstrand> in the changelog
<rtg> yep, I saw those as well
<henrix> jdstrand: its weird that you have "[ 5322.316796] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode"
<henrix> jdstrand: was this some test you exec'ed?
<jdstrand> no. I used tcpdump on wlan0
 * jdstrand just checked history
<henrix> ah, ok. that could explain it
 * henrix notes that all the ifconfig values are roughly 2^32 (a hint for overflows?)
<rtg> likely an underflow
<jdstrand> this was interesting in -proposed's kernel: net: heap overflow in __audit_sockaddr()
<jdstrand> but there were several things in -proposed kernel that looked interesting. I didn't try -proposed yet
<jdstrand> hrmm, -55 has it too
<jdstrand> it seemed to take a little longer, but I see it
<rtg> jdstrand, is it related to promiscuous mode ?
<jdstrand> I haven't used tcpdump since this reboot
<rtg> jdstrand, knowing the atl1c driver, this issue might have existed since the first release. there have only been 2 stable updates since then.
<jdstrand> I wonder if it is in linux-firmware
<jdstrand> I recorded that I upgraded linux-firmware on 12-04
<rtg> jdstrand, checking... but I don't recall that it loads firmware.
<jdstrand> (the date that is)
<apw> atl1c, is that an ethernet device
<apw> having to rmmod that rings a bell, so i might have one
<rtg> jdstrand, only firmware load is from your wifi gizmo
<rtg> jdstrand, just for kicks try installing the Saucy LTS kernel to see if you get the same result
<jdstrand> I wonder if this is a red herring for her network issues. I guess I should try -23 to see if it was always there and -58 to see if it fixes it
 * rtg -> lunch
<jdstrand> ok, -58 exhibits the problem. -23 didn't in the amount of time I tested it. the saucy-lts kernel did not either, but I couldn't test it for very long cause the nvidia driver wasn't behaving
<jdstrand> I updated the bug
<jdstrand> right now I put her on -58 and trying to see if her network issues go away
<xclaesse> Anyone knows what's causing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1258838 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1258838 in linux (Ubuntu) "[LENOVO 23252EG] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xclaesse> it's a really annoying regression in 13.10
<xclaesse> if I can provide any extra info, please ask
<cking> apw, rss updated hugepage info in your inbox
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, I posed a comment in the bug.  We can either perform a regular bisect to find the commit that introduced the bug, or we can perform a "Reverse" bisect to find what commit fixes this in Saucy.
<jdstrand> jsalisbury: well, I'm not 100% sure that it is not broken in -23 or fixed in saucy.
<jdstrand> I'll need to get back to you and let her run -23 for a while (since getting saucy to work for her would take me a bit of fiddling with nvidia)
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, ok.  We can bisect if there is a way to reliably reproduce the bug.
<jdstrand> that's the trick. it seems to show up in -55 - -58 regularly, but I don't have a reduced test case yet
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-10
<infinity> zequence: launchpad.net/bugs/1259360
<infinity> zequence: If you'd like to rebase saucy again, on -15.23 instead of -15.22.
 * apw yawns
<zequence> infinity: Alright. I'm just about to go travelling, but will get it done within a day or two
<infinity> zequence: Kay, cool.  I copied the other three over, they look fine.
<infinity> zequence: Redoing saucy should probably only take a matter of minutes, the rebase is just one CONFIG change.
<infinity> zequence: Probably easiest to just flatten it so that -15.7 never happened, then the ABI checker won't trip.
 * smb still wades through email
 * cking reboots
<ivoks> um
<ivoks> has anyone tried modprobing ovs module on recent -57 precise kernel?
<tjaalton> 5
<tjaalton> uh
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting today @ 17:00 UTC
<jsalisbury> ##
<smb> Oh, its _that_ day again
<apw> every week ... 
<smb> Still feel like Monday...
<cking> my life is punctuated by these weekly meetings and workitems
<gQuigs> Anyone know how to manually create a softlockup?   I want to test if the linux-crashdump will create a dump during one with /proc/sys/kernel/softlockup_panic   set to 1
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting now
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues December 17th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-11
<alkisg> Hi, there's a 5-10 second delay in the kernel in Trusty that wasn't there in previous versions, as shown in  `dmesg`, e.g.:
<alkisg> [    3.740100] Switched to clocksource tsc
<alkisg> [   14.208118] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.
<alkisg> [   14.208885] Freeing unused kernel memory: 864K (c19ac000 - c1a84000)
<alkisg> The exact messages there don't matter, the delay happens between different messages on each boot or on different machines... any idea why the delay exists, or how to avoid it?
<alkisg> I can reproduce it even with: sudo kvm -m 768 -cdrom trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<apw> alkisg, is that is 3.12 kernels?
<alkisg> apw: yes
<alkisg> apw: a person "reported" it at http://askubuntu.com/questions/371777/dmesg-mounting-takes-longer-in-lubuntu-than-in-debian for previous kernels too, but I haven't seen that, I've been using Precise till now
<apw> alkisg, so the first thing would be to test a 3.13 kernel as those will be replacing the kernel you have fairly soon
<apw> 64bit: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5311593
<apw> 32bit: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5311596
<apw> alkisg, the other thing one could try is taking a boot trace, adding initcall_debug on the kernel command line and then the result is in dmesg
<alkisg> apw: thanks, I'll wait until it comes to trusty via -updates and then ask again here, but if the problem started with 3.8, it might be there for 3.13 too...
<apw> alkisg, it might, but your statement was it was new in trusty and not in precise, so you at least odnt know if your problem is the same or when it appears in fact.  you should file your own bug so we can try and figure out if it is the same or not
<alkisg> apw: thanks, I'll do so when 3.13 arrives in trusty
<alkisg> It should need only 1 minute to reproduce it with the kvm command though :)
<alkisg> (or, in any ubuntu system...)
<alkisg> If it's not something that affects all ubuntu users, then it's not significant, I don't care about my particular installation...
<infinity> I see a similar "pause" in my ringbuffer here on saucy's 3.11
<infinity> Can't say what's going on there, but you're not alone.
<infinity> There's probably a sleep(5) someone accidentally left in there for debugging. :P
<infinity> (And man, if that were true...)
<apw> heh ... alkisg just file a bug, then i have something to hand to someone to look at
<alkisg> apw, infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1259861
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259861 in linux (Ubuntu) "5-10 second delay in kernel boot" [Undecided,New]
<zequence-vacatio> infinity: I don't have access to my gpg key until Saturday, So, can't do any updating until then, I'm afraid.
<xnox> apw: around? do you think you can upload goldfish patch from bug #1260023 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260023 in linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) "enable CONFIG_UNPUT_UINPUT" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260023
<xnox> ogasawara: ^ or maybe you can / know who is in current working hours timezone
<apw> xnox, i can do that indeed
<xnox> apw: would be much appreciated. I'll be back later to respin android package.
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone I am trying to build a kernel and I'm getting this error during build, "install: cannot change owner and permissions of ‘/home/ripthejacker/builds/linux-3.11.0/debian/linux-image-3.11.7-11-12-13/etc/kernel/postinst.d’: Operation not permitted
<ripthejacker> What can be the problem?
<apw> xnox, fire in the hole
<apw> ripthejacker, not running as root / using fakeroot ?
<ripthejacker> so fakeroot make-kpkp?
<ripthejacker> apw: fakeroot make-kpkg
<ripthejacker> ?
<apw> make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot
<apw> maybe
<ripthejacker> apw: ok thanks, will try that
<rsalveti> xnox: did you test to see if enabling uinput is already enough for autopilot?
<apw> rsalveti, the bug says he did
<apw> (though that might not make it true)
<rsalveti> right
<xnox> rsalveti: /dev/uinput device is created. I haven't tested that autopilot itself runs uses /dev/uinput correctly.
<rsalveti> right, that's what I wanted to know
<xnox> rsalveti: i presume that /dev/uinput would be the same as elsewhere.
<rsalveti> right, but would be good to confirm as the emulator might be special
<rsalveti> as you probably have the kernel around, just try to run any autopilot test
<xnox> rsalveti: i was going to ping you / sergious to test it once the kernel is build. Or i can scp vmlinuz to people.c.c, such that you can just drop it into out/target/product/generic/ubuntu/kernel/vmlinuz to try out.
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/vmlinuz-uinput
<rsalveti> I need to be off in a few, sergiusens, can you give that a try?
<sergiusens> xnox, rsalveti sure, I'll try
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome, thanks
<xnox> sergiusens: thanks.
<sergiusens> xnox, give me 15'
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: kernel published, uploaded no-change rebuild of android. I'm afk for now, if there are further changes required will debug tomorrow. EOD.
<xnox> apw: thanks a lot for the upload! =)
<sergiusens> xnox, I couldn't really download your kernel to test
<sergiusens> permission denied on server
<xnox> darn.
<xnox> sergiusens: just apt-get install android-emulator, it's rebuild and published now.
<xnox> sergiusens: i wonder if you could have scp'ed if off p.c.c.
<xnox> (and thus has the updated kernel built natively)
<sergiusens> xnox, -rw------- 1 xnox warthogs 3108016 Dec 11 18:51 vmlinuz-uinput
<xnox> sergiusens: corrected now.
<xnox> sergiusens: i'm confused how it gets such restrictive permissions by default. well never mind.
<sergiusens> xnox, do you have a custom umask?
<xnox> i don't believe i do.
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-12
<Dandel> I am needing to find out who to talk to about some more trivial hardware enablement and procedures to get input devices updated where all that is really required is adding a few device id's to the appropriate drivers.
<xnox> Dandel: simple things like config changes / extra device id's are usually handled very efficiently via bug reports against "linux-meta" package.
<Dandel> xnox, thanks for the tip, but what would it take to bug report to without relying on linux-meta? ( if i have a specific kernel line )
<Dandel> i use the 3.5.x kernel.
<Dandel> after all I know that some of these devices do not have support added in the latest mainline kernel for 3.12
<Dandel> good evenin RAOF 
<RAOF> Ello.
<Dandel> actually, I believe it should be possible to fix some devices permanently ( like xbox 360 gamepads ) to where the xpad driver will auto identify them all.
<Dandel> I believe that all 360 gamepads have a similar layout that with some comparisons be used to identify the gamepad without having to add device id's.
<RAOF> That sounds like a recipe for false-positives :)
<Dandel> RAOF, not entirely
<Dandel> there is a very specific signature
<ohsix> one of them being the device id
<Dandel> ohsix, yes, but there is a specific interface on all xbox 360 gamepads that you can look for
<ohsix> is there a vendor descriptor that robustly identifies them? they have extensions windows and i think those gamepads use
<Dandel> yea.
<Dandel> interface descriptor
<ohsix> it's used to store things like images and maps and stuff
<Dandel> for xbox 360 gamepads, if you use an lsusb, you always find somethin like this on it... ** UNRECOGNIZED:  06 41 00 01 01 03
<ohsix> that's documented in the wdk / on msdn too
<Dandel> ya, and this is what microsoft uses to make their dumb driver auto-configure gamepads for xinput
<Dandel> I have one wired 360 controller that works great on windows and has a psectacular blinking ring of death on linux.
<Dandel> I believe it should be possible to identify the byte sequence that identifies things to make xinput capable devices work.
<Dandel> from a few years back ( 2008  ) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993870 
<Dandel> the unrecognized bits on all of those items have a strong match to my gamepad that is currently not supported.
<ohsix> we can speak generally about it here, but it's probably prudent just to ask the person who wrote the code that has a whitelist in it
<Dandel> ohsix, yes, if you are only talking about my device... However it does not fix end user usability... it forces end users to haft to figure out how to file a bug report ( this is not exactly a good solution)
<ohsix> not really, the implied discussion would be finding out why he's not using the vendor extensions to find devices
<Dandel> I do agree that talking to the author would help, however in the mean time it would probably be worth while to figure out what the appropriate byte code sequence and location is to permanently fix the detection.
<ohsix> yes, and i think it's a foregone conclusion to use what documentation MS has for identifying those devices, i don't think that is true for the person that wrote it
<ohsix> eg. i'm assuming there is a reason it was done one way or the other, and i don't have the information that person had
<ohsix> it's probably related to the kernel not also supporting the gamepad even if it could identify ones it doesn't know about yet
<ohsix> a device that is detected but doesn't work is just as useful as one that's not detected
<Dandel> yes, however there is specific entries that give a lot of key data too.
<ohsix> i don't doubt it,  but i also don'tk now if they're sufficient
<Dandel> ohsix, the information is most likely static since the driver used by windows is about 6 years old ><; so i believe it should be possible to identify the devices without much work.
<ohsix> the device for windows is also written with information othe rpeople don't have, and no explicit guarantees about any of it
<ohsix> these are all reasons it may not have been done the 'correct' way, it is no substitute for asking the person
<ripthejacker> Hi all, I have set CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR in /boot/config , but I cannot see it in lsmod.
<ripthejacker> How do I check if a kernel module is loaded, or kernel has that capability?
 * apw yawns
 * RAOF pours the bees.
 * smb sees a tradition
<apw> gotta have some bees in the morning
<lamont> saucy kernel upgrade hung in os-prober doing a modprobe btrfs (on an openstack instance)... is that a known thing?
<lamont> 3.11.0-3-generic
<lamont> is the running kernel
<rtg> jsalisbury, ^^ have you come across a bug like this ?
<lamont> strace showed it sitting in init_module()
<lamont> awesome.  update-grub is consistent in this manner!
<jsalisbury> rtg, not that I can recall off the top of my head.  I'll do a search
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6562423/ <-- jsalisbury that's what I see 
 * lamont spins up a fresh instance to see if it's current-ish
<jsalisbury> lamont, I haven't seen any similar issues.  Does the entire system hang, or just the update-grup and kernel upgrade process?
<lamont> update-grub hangs after: Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<lamont> and ps/strace are as per the pastebin
<rtg> lamont, I assume this is a regression ?
<lamont> nfc
<jsalisbury> lamont, Are you upgrading via apt-get or did you download a .deb?  
<lamont> update-grub runs fine on 3.11.0-14-generic
<lamont> jsalisbury: this is a dist-upgrade of the box, I'll paste the history, but originally it was saucy-server-amd64-20130822 for the image
<lamont> that was last previously upgraded on 2013-08-29...
<lamont> hence the ancient kernel that is currently running
<jsalisbury> lamont, Do you have some earlier kernels on the system?  If so, you might be able to boot into the old image and just upgrade right to -14 by downloading the .deb
<lamont> killing the modprobe seems to let everything finish ok
<lamont> it was more "have we seen this"
<lamont> fwiw, chinstrap:~lamont/update-grub/history* are the /var/log/apt/history* files
<rtg> lamont, cool, you should have some dmesg output, right ?
<lamont> dmesg shows bootup, after that it's boredome
<rtg> hrmph
<lamont> I suspect it's a bug from saucy-devel time, and fixed.
<lamont> which I think I can confirm by rebooting the instance, but want to get what I can from it first
<lamont> I even still have the image that was used to boot it.
<lamont> which tells me I can reproduce this at will.  let me reboot the upgraded image
<jsalisbury> lamont, it might be good to open a bug, so we have all the data capture in one spot.  apport will grab all the logs
<lamont> it would seem that I'm missing either a package or my brain...  how shall I open this bug?
 * lamont had thought reportbug, but that's not installed
<lamont> ubuntu-bug seems to be the winner
<jsalisbury> lamont, right.  ubuntu-bug linux
<lamont> *** Problem in linux-image-3.11.0-3-generic
<lamont> The problem cannot be reported:
<lamont> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<lamont> I suppose I could reboot so that the running kernel is the current package, and then report the bug
<lamont> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1260431 <-- such as it is.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260431 in linux (Ubuntu) "update-grub hangs under 3.11.0-3-generic" [Undecided,New]
<jsalisbury> lamont, thanks
 * rtg -> lunch
<anon12> I installed linux kernel 3.10.0-rc3test+ from git after compiling it and have removed it but dkms keeps compiling modules for the 3.10.0-rc3test+ version. How do I find the right files to remove so that dkms starts working again?
<hallyn_> stgraber: good news, new canonical-kernel-team/ppa trusty kernel lets me start unpriv containers with /proc/.../binfmt mounted
<stgraber> hallyn_: yay!
<stgraber> I'll have to update to that one
<rtg> apw, Trusty server daily fails to finish booting after install. It gets as far as 'Add 2095100K swap on dev/vda5'. Didn't we have a frame buffer issue with KVM once upon a time ?
<rtg> this is using virt-manager
<rtg> boots OK is I use recovery mode
<rtg> s/is/if/
<apw> rtg, that sounds familiar, i wonder if that is which 'display driver' you are using in kvm.  i am using virt-mngr too but i have had to change the display h/w in the past 'cause of unity imploding with it
<rtg> apw, I'm just booting server
<apw> you know how you can change which h/w the VM has attached for graphics etc
<rtg> apw, from virt-manager you mean ?
<apw> yeah in there, where you define the macine there are various physicla devices, one you can change is the graphics
<apw> though if desktop works ok, that seems less likley
<apw> it oculd be a race of course, we had those in older kernels
 * rtg -> EOD
<phillw> Hi, good people, is there a any chance what so ever of http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/kernel-image-3.2.0-4-486-di being included in mulitverse (or where ever) to make it available to create a lubuntu community respin?
<phillw> please do not laugh at my poor knowledge of kernels, but I believe it needs to be there to be used.
<Dandel> phillw, the kernel you mentioned is over an year old. It would be better to use 3.10 or 3.4.x
<phillw> Dandel: as it is for 13.10 lubuntu, I looked at 3.2 kernel, I'm not sure what the kernel team have chosen for the 14.04 LTS.
<phillw> ahh.... sorry, 13.10 is on 3.11 :P
<phillw> I was pulling a bug from the 3.2 kernel for zram.... my apologies. I'll go back and do some more reasearch :)
<phillw> Dandel: it would be http://packages.debian.org/sid/linux-image-3.11-2-486
<phillw> It does two things... 1) available for non-pae 2) allows those who were left behind after 10.04 (no cmov) to have an up to date kernel. I know it is limited in numbers of computers needing it; but being able to offer it would be nice :)
<Dandel> phillw, look at the ubuntu mainline kernels
<phillw> Dandel: as I have said, I'm not really a kernel person, is there a ubuntu mainline 486 kernel?
<JanC> phillw: nope
<Dandel> phillw, sorry, but that's not possible... support for 486 was removed with the 3.8 kernel
<phillw> JanC: which was my understanding. Is it possible to build *buntu with the debian kernel?
<JanC> you could build the Ubuntu kernel with support for 486 if you want...
<JanC> (maybe an older Ubuntu kernel)
<phillw> JanC: Yeah, I saw that on http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=105200 if only I knew where to start! What I was, foolishly, assuming is that as debian have a 486 kernel, it could be used by *buntu. I'm realising that my simplistic understanding of how debian kernels are adopted by *buntu is woefully lacking.
<JanC> phillw: I guess that you could use a Debian kernel too...
<JanC> and AFAIK Ubuntu kernel isn't really based on Debian's kernels
<phillw> hence my asking if the -486 one could be made available. It sorts out both the non-pae issue and the non-cmov issue,
<phillw> I had a sneaky feeling it would be not be that easy, else it would have been done :)
<JanC> IIRC Ubuntu requires PAE for security reasons
<phillw> non-pae is still supported on 12.04
<JanC> I know, I had to install that on a Pentium M system last week  :-/
<phillw> IIRC, it was to keep the upkeep of the kernel down to manageable levels that it was dropped. JanC lubuntu have a fake-pae install for the pentium M's, we cannot held those who do not have pae (hidden).
<JanC> fake-pae?
<phillw> JanC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PA
<JanC> interesting, maybe will look into re-installing those Thinkpads  :)
<phillw> JanC: it gives you an idea as to asking about getting the -486 kernel made available :)
<JanC> phillw: so, basically Intel deliberately crippled their CPUs by not setting that flag?   :-(
<phillw> JanC: I prefer to think that they were in that much of a rush to get the chips out (it was a race of who got the newest one out 1st) that they simply dropped a rather large clanger! I'm sure they'd have preferred to launch it with full capabilities. Some one messed up :P
<JanC> phillw: or they wanted to charge extra for other CPUs...
<phillw> AMD took it by storm, I guess someone at Intel did not get their bonus that year :)
<JanC> or maybe there are bugs in some early CPUs
<phillw> there were, Intel did do crippling, but this is not a topic for this channel. there is #phillw which you are welcome to join. 
<phillw> I'm awaiting the kernel team to give me more advice & this channel has a pretty specific topic :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-13
<infinity> phillw: A 486 kernel would do you no good, our userspace targets 686.
<infinity> phillw: So, your kernel would boot and then nothing would run.
<phillw> hiyas infinity so, can you see any way around 32 bit non-pae and a working kernel?
<infinity> phillw: non-pae is an entirely different question than 486.
<infinity> phillw: The answer to non-pae is to build your own kernel, we intentionally dropped the support, we won't pick it up again.
<infinity> phillw: There are a few PPAs that rebuild the archive kernels as non-pae, if I recall.
<infinity> (Sorry, don't know which PPAs, but Google or launchpad's search might know)
<infinity> phillw: If you wanted it on your images, it would have to be in the archive, which means a lubuntu dev would need to commit to supporting it, because we won't.
<phillw> infinity: could you have a look at http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kernel-image and let me know if you spot a non-pae version? I spotted powerppc etc.
<infinity> phillw: You don't want a Debian kernel, you want a fork of the Ubuntu kernel with CONFIG_PAE turned off.
<infinity> phillw: And like I said, this would need to be something you'd need to get someone to commit to maintaining as a rebase, or you're doing your users a disservice.
<infinity> (stable security support, etc)
<phillw> infinity: it would be a one off respin for 13.10, then with 14.04 a respin for the .1, .2, .3. .... I'm just trying to get some ideas in my head. As these people have no other option, locking the kernel is the least of their security worries. Having ability to update the browsers is far more important. I do fully understand what you, from the kernel team say in terms of no security updates; but, when stuck between a rock and a hard place, would y
<infinity> phillw: Being able to update their browser can be done with 12.04
<phillw> infinity: lubuntu did not have an lts back then :) Tech Board prohibited it, for a start and we were still too young to ask :)
<infinity> phillw: Not being an LTS doesn't mean your users somehow magically don't get the updates from the archive.
<phillw> indeed not, but it does stop the browser updates, which are the most at risk.
<phillw> infinity: "The package information was last updated 290 days ago" There are no updates to install.
<phillw> infinity: can we swap to another channel, as this is off-topic for kernel? :)
<phillw> infinity: a thousand apologies, the VM has just found a shed load of updates that it wants. ::SIGH:: I am really sorry.
<phillw> infinity: after update of the 12.04 I have http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kernel-image
<phillw> grrrrrr....
<ara> hello!
<ara> 12.04.4 kernel freeze was scheduled for yesterday
<ara> I would like to confirm that it actually happened
<ara> thanks!
<rtg> smb, cking: are you guys aware of any new grub issues ? I'm updating a kernel in Precise. Its been stuck here for 10 minutes:
<rtg> 32503 pts/4    S+     0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/os-probes/50mounted-tests /dev/sda1
<rtg> 32508 pts/4    D+     0:00 grub-mount /dev/sda1 /var/lib/os-prober/mount
<rtg> 32541 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
<rtg> 32672 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
<cking> new one to me
<rtg> ah, I have an outstanding nfs mount I'll bet
<smb> Hm... not sure somehow os-prober stuck does ring a faint distant bell
<rtg> how about this ? '[403127.854359] nfs: server 10.0.2.254 not responding, still trying'
<rtg> that server is turned off
<smb> Not really sure about the relation. Just that nagging feeling I have seen someone saying something about grub and stuck recently
<smb> May have been on #ubuntu-devel or ... 
<smb> But could be something smart thinking some OS might be on the nfs side
<bjf> kamal, can you interpret bug 1163720 for me? as i read it the -proposed kernels do not fix the issue. 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163720 in Linux "Brightness control broken on XPS13 and 3.8.0-16, 3.8.0-22 and 3.11.0-12" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163720
 * kamal reads the tea leaves
<bjf> kamal, i can't tell what comment #81 is supposed to be telling me
<kamal> bjf -- here's the scoop ...
<bjf> this should be *good* :-P
<kamal> no
<kamal> its not
<kamal> this problem still isn't fixed upstream and I got sick of waiting, so (see comment #76) I implemented a boot param ...
<kamal> in comment #77, Dan from Dell confirmed that the boot param does resolve the problem (which only affects a small (?) number of XPS13 users, who opt to enable a particular UEFI configuration).
<kamal> the boot param fix did get SRU'd for P through S ... that's about the best we're going to be able to do for this issue, until upstream fixes backlight "for good" (hahahaha!)
<kamal> it looks to me like commenters #81, #82, #83 didn't try using the new boot param, so (not surprisingly) they saw no change in behavior.
<kamal> I'll add a comment to the bug asking them to test that.
<bjf> kamal, cool ... i'm good with that
<kamal> bjf, you should just clear it from your list
<bjf> kamal, i'm not going to give it another thought
<kamal> bjf, wish I could say the same :-/
<sforshee> the fact that we have so much trouble with friggin' backlights makes me want to weep
<mjg59> Well, it doesn't help that people keep trying to fix them with boot parameters
<mjg59> Or quirks
<kamal> mjg59, I'm not happy about it either, but given the choice between quirk out *one* register set in i915, vs. making hundreds of users suffer another 12 months of broken backlight ...  well, I'll stick by my choice.
 * rtg -> lunch
<bjf> manjo, can you verify bug 1248233 is fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248233 in linux (Ubuntu) "[saucy][armhf] No early printk because there's no defined device tree binding for earlyprintk UART" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248233
<manjo> bjf, yes I did verify that it is fixed ... I can add a comment to that bug with more info 
<manjo> bjf, give me 20mts 
<bjf> manjo, just need the tags fixed
<bjf> manjo, i'll take care of it
<manjo> bjf, you don't need testing info there then ? 
<bjf> manjo, i just need the tags fixed. that indicates you did the testing.
<manjo> bjf, look like you already moved it to done .. thanks I also added some test data 
<bjf> manjo, ack
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-15
<zequence> infinity: finally got saucy uploaded
<slangasek> so is there someone here that could do something about the fact that kernel.ubuntu.com includes no documentation of the mapping of gitweb urls to git repositories?
<slangasek> finally found what I was looking for, but it was non-obvious and I had to browse to the top level of the gitweb for the repo in question to figure it out
<slangasek> otoh maybe the problem is cking using non-standard repo names ;)
<apw> slangasek, drop me an email to remind me :)  but yeah lets blame cking !
<pentester> heey
<pentester> is there anyone here?
<infinity> zequence: Great, thanks.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-08
<apw> Madkiss, that is the ABI checker failing, you have changed the kernel abi without either disabling that check, or changing the abi number in the version number, skipabi=true skipmodules=true 
<Madkiss> apw: hm. the abi-number is the complete revision string of the package?
<Madkiss> i thought it was only the "41" bit of "41.70"
<apw> Madkiss, the 41 bit yes
<Madkiss> i see the check does not fail if there is a directory in debian.master/abi for the previous revision of the package
<Madkiss> Is there a way to get the contents of that directory without rebuilding a complete kernel tree?
<apw> the getabis script obtains those from the archive where that exsits -- debian/scripts/misc/getabis
<Madkiss> i see
<Madkiss> sweet. thanks a bunch!
<apw> or you must disable it, i am guessing if you are making an ongoing derivative, that rebases to each of our ABIs you will need to disable the checks anyhow, else your kernels will get ahead in version
<apw> dpeends how you are naming your packages etc
<Madkiss> all i wanted to do was "3.13.0-41.70+syseleven1" instead of the normal "3.13.0-41.70"
<Madkiss> just like I would do for a normal, company-internal rebuild of the package
<apw> then you'll likely want to disable the abi, as you are likely changing it, and yet not changing the number
<apw> adding those skip*=true things to the <arch>.mk for the arches you are building
<lamont> lets say that my box is throwing stack traces in the scsi disk interrupt path... remind me how to get a dump of that such that it's reportable?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-09
<smb> lamont, "ubuntu-bug linux" or you mean a full system dump? Btw, if your schedule allows maybe you could verify bug 1336253 against some real hw.
<ubot5`> bug 1336253 in dahdi-linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "dahdi-dkms 1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3: dahdi kernel module failed to build [xbus-sysfs.c:460:2: error: unknown field ‘drv_attrs’ specified in initializer]" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336253
<apw> lamont, or are you saying it pops those stacks and stops dead so its not in syslog
<lamont> apw: it was most likely temperature related - I have a photo of the stacktrace showing it in sym54c8xx_int calling credit_entropy_bits calling sym_interrupt and so on
<lamont> smb: that box is running trusty :(
<smb> lamont, there are new versions for P, T, and U. No excuse for being lazy :)
<lamont> smb: cool.  it'll be tomorrow though.  pester me ?
<smb> lamont, I love to pester people :)
 * lamont needs to find an lm-sensors config for his lp1000r over lunch todya
<lamont> smb: ii  dahdi-dkms                           1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2             DAHDI telephony interface (dkms kernel driver)
<lamont> that one? or a different one?
<lamont> and how did I fix it to be happy, I wonder... nothing held on the box, and I have dahdi kernel drivers
<smb> lamont, Yeah that one. Hm, not sure. I thought T did not work before... thoughcurrent in T would be ubuntu3 and pending ubuntu4
<smb> But could be that T on T did work and the new version was for handling U on T
<smb> But it has been more than two days since I messed around with those... I would need to refresh my memory
<smb> Hm, now... not supposed to work in T... 
<lamont> lsb_release -sc
<lamont> precise
<lamont> doh
<smb> Ahhh
<lamont> that's right - I reverted
<smb> Yeah, that did work, but not the T HWE kernel which the proposed package should fix
<lamont> oh. right.
<lamont> I reinstalled precise because of other issues, and picked up the T HWE kernel, and reverted that kernel to the precise kernel
<lamont> now I remember
<smb> Unfortunately I uncovered later that we have another issue which I have to fix after this one. And that is that you need to do the dkms install while the right kernel runs
<lamont> sounds like I just need to install the HWE kernel and see what breaks?  and I'll hope you fix that bug before tomorrow, then.
<smb> lamont, I know how to fix it but was not sure it is allowed to upload another version while this one is still in proposed but I guess it would be ok as long as the changes has both updates
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<henrix> AceLan: is it possible to have bug #838543 verified in Trusty ASAP?
<ubot5> bug 838543 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "False battery warning +suspend" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838543
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues December 16th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<lfrlucas> Hi. I installed kubuntu recently in a new desktop. When I logout from KDE, lightdm does not work anymore, and dmesg reports:
<lfrlucas> INFO: task Xorg:1460 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<lfrlucas> [289202.586372]       Not tainted 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu
<lfrlucas> Could anyone help me?
<lfrlucas> A call trace is also shown in dmesg
<lfrlucas> Why is this happening
<apw> lfrlucas, do file a bug, with the trace in it.  "ubuntu-bug linux" and let us know the bug number, then someone might have a better answer
<lfrlucas> apw: Do know how can I kill the block xorg process? Try kill -9 but nothing happens.  Reboot is  the only solution?
<apw> lfrlucas, yep, i would think if it has locked that hard, that is beyond saving
<lfrlucas> ok
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-10
<AceLan> henrix: got it
<henrix> AceLan: thanks!
<AceLan> henrix: np :)
<smb> lamont, Re: dahdi: While preparing stuff yesterday I found that because of the other bug of not always compiling for the kernel version you thought you were compiling I missed that the patch to allow compiling for 3.11 was breaking builds for 3.2. :/ So there is no use in you trying what is in proposed now.
<lamont> smb: good catch :?  thanks for the update - poke me again when it's a good time to try
 * lamont generally does not have -proposed on that machine
<smb> lamont, will do. Hopefully about the same time tomorrow +- a bit
<smb> sforshee, I am not sure. Could we recently have done anything to Trusty which could cause bug 1401148 ?
<ubot5> bug 1401148 in lxc (Ubuntu) "Re/starting an lxc container corrupts all network namespaces on the same physical host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401148
<sforshee> smb: not that I'm aware of. The bug doesn't say anything about this being a recent regression though, unless you have information that isn't in the bug.
<smb> sforshee, No jamespage just mentioned it on #ubuntu-server
<sforshee> smb: okay, I'll start paying attention there
<smb> sforshee, ack. I just asked him about recentness
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-11
<Squidward> !ops | waaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubot5> waaaaaaaaaaaa: Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<xnox> apw: where is instructions / procedures for setting up the meta tracking bugs for a kernel SRU release?
<xnox> it's missing a step.
<apw> xnox, you mean the release tracking bugs ?
<xnox> apw: yeah.
<apw> xnox, those are programatically generated ....
<apw> xnox, what is missing from them ?
<xnox> apw: excellent where is hte source code?
<apw> xnox, ubuntu/kteam-tools
<xnox> apw: it's missing "harass infinity to make a d-i upload to not have mismatched kernels on daily LTS image, which fails to boot, and qa team going crazy "OMG" the world is broke."
<xnox> apw: or like do a d-i upload as part of kernel release.
<apw> xnox, hmmm the source there is prolly not enough, as we need a new state for that prolly, as presumably there are two d-i's in that case?
<apw> xnox, the real issue is whoever let it out of the SRU queue shouldn't have, without d-i, which should be britney guarded
<apw> but ... that is cloud happy land
<xnox> apw: what do you mean two d-i? it's one d-i that should be uploaded into -proposed and migrate into -updates together with kernel.
<xnox> apw: britney is not run on SRUs, only on devel releases.
<xnox> apw: thus even if there were packaging constraints they wouldn't help SRU at the moment, as far as I know.
 * xnox checks
<apw> xnox, i know its not, i wish it was, so it would get stuck
<apw> so that sru-release would be essentially an unblocka dd
<xnox> apw: yeah that would be cool.
<apw> xnox, but overall i think you are saying we need d-i tracking for it somehow ... and i think just saying that to bjf might make you cry less, than trying to read the code
<xnox> apw: i think one simply needs a task open against ubuntu->d-i->series with indication that kernel version needs to be bumped
<xnox> bjf: ^
<AlbertoSN> Hello, my friends
<AlbertoSN> It seems that, after a regular upgrade, the kernel no longer works with Radeon Evergreen graphics processors
<AlbertoSN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1397553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1397553 in linux (Ubuntu) "The Linux kernel is no longer able to page the control register 2 in the Radeon Evergreen graphics processors, making the system to boot with a blank screen" [Critical,Triaged]
<bjf> xnox, apw, you'd like another task on the tracking bugs?
<xnox> bjf: yes. the task is "Upload d-i with kernel version bump" and is applicable for the default kernel flavour on all arches.
<xnox> on all releases, both development and SRU.
<bjf> xnox, if inifinity is ok with that then i'll add that to my todo list for shankbot & tracking bugs
<xnox> bjf: in terms of ordering it should happen before kernels are migrated from -proposed -> -updates, as d-i should be promoted together with the kernel.
<xnox> bjf: not sure about security uploads... probably d-i will be build and published /after/ security update is unembargoed.
<bjf> xnox, ack
<apw> infinity, yo ... where does the output of casper go, if it pukes errors on stderr, etc
<infinity> apw: Not sure.
<apw> i guess i get to try, if i can figure out how to test
<simplify> Good afternoon everyone--where I am it is 15:37. I am attempting to compile a custom Ubuntu kernel the Debian way, but I get the same error every time. I even get this error when I compile the same kernel in a Ubuntu server VM.--and with the .config untouched! Every there I get this error! I don't understand this. I'll paste the error. It is four lines. BTW, I don't know how to set it so that the error messages are more verbose. *Also, I compiled the 
<simplify> kernel by following the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel* The "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic" command starts the compile. [I am pasting the four line error momentarily.]
<simplify> >   LD      fs/built-in.o
<simplify> > make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
<simplify> > make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.13.0'
<simplify> > make: *** [/usr/src/linux-3.13.0/debian/stamps/stamp-build-generic] Error 2
<simplify> I could use some help soon.
<apw> simplify (N,BFTL), there would be a string starting "error:" some way before that which is the real error
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-12
<zequence> apw: Ah, you updated the latest precise kernel?
<zequence> (lowlatency)
<apw> zequence, yep, hope thats ok, as it is was a cve rush job you would't want to be behind
<zequence> apw: Thanks. I was a little unsure when it was due, as things were a little different this time, all though I got the bug report.
<apw> zequence, yeah we were light on info because of the nature of it too, so i volunteered to get her done and save the thinkig on it
<cmagina> are there packages for trusty's master-next?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-13
<hallyn> odd fuse bug here.  Mount a fusefs - say sshfs - with -o allow_other, let's say onto /tmp/d.  Bind that into a container using "lxc.mount.entry = /tmp/d freezer none bind,create=dir 0 0";  start the container, stop it.
<hallyn> (add "-f -d" to the fuse command)
<hallyn> the fuse program stops (exits 0 in fact).  the mount is not cleaned up - ls /tmp/d on the host henceforth complains "ls: cannot access /tmp/d: Transport endpoint is not connected"
<hallyn> (sudo umount /tmp/d cleans it up)
<hallyn> wondering whether to file that agains tthe kernel or against libfuse
<hallyn> (just doing a bind mount by hand and umounting doesn't reproduce)
<user22> Hi guys..need help..
<user22> http://askubuntu.com/questions/560911/problem-with-netgaer-driver-stopped-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit-ndiswrapper
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-07
<_shaun_> hi guys i have a massive image that ubuntu insists on printing to one page, how do i print this image to multiple pages?
<apw> _shaun_, as in like a picture, a camera picture?
<_shaun_> hi apw, a png picture
<apw> _shaun_, i suspect that is outside our expertise; for me i might use imagemagik to make tiles out of it and print those, #ubuntu might know better ways
<_shaun_> thanks apw
<apw> tseliot, it looks like we may have a new regfression in bcmwl in trusty for linux-lts-wily with the latest update
<davmor2> apw: an actual one or is the fix not showing up again?
<apw> davmor2, i have not looked closely, i have just noted that adt is whining about it
<davmor2> apw: ah okay
<apw> davmor2, ok this might be a compiler change .... cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-date-time" [enabled by default]
<apw> oh no, that is just a warning
<apw> /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/6.30.223.248+bdcom/build/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c:2056:4: error: too few arguments to function ‘cfg80211_disconnected’
<apw> so likely real and via a stable update
<davmor2> apw: I ask because it regularly has to have a patch to make it install so wondered if that might od regressed but it isn't sound like that is the issue at all :)
<apw> davmor2, na i think we just mashed the kernel api on it by applying a stable update
<tseliot> apw: fun++
<tseliot> apw: can I get the full log, please?
<apw> tseliot, ok you might want to wait a sec, this might be testing fail --- becuse the testing says you made a .2 and that iwas testing that version but the test has .1 in it
<apw> tseliot, so i have asked for those to be rerun, and we should recheck when that compltests
<tseliot> apw: ok
<apw> tseliot, we did find an error in pinning on trusty not that long ago which might account for these, so i'd like to eliminiate same before i waste any more of your time on this
<tseliot> apw: thanks
<apw> tseliot, confirmed this is fixed and working when we test the right combinations; panic over
<tseliot> apw: good :)
<tomreyn> hi there. are there known bugs or regressions in 3.13.0-72.115 on trusty, making it fail to boot?
<apw> tomreyn, yes, it think there is on that one
<tomreyn> for me, 3.13.0-70.113 boots fine, 3.13.0-72.115 gets stuck while mounting encrypted drives
<apw> bug #1522766
<ubot5> bug 1522766 in linux (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup hangs after kernel upgrade to 3.13.0-72.115" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522766
<apw> that one is already replaced in -proposed iirc
<tomreyn> thanks a bunch
<apw> tomreyn, oh yes encrypted drives for sure
<tomreyn> i'm also a bit disappointed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274320 still hasn't made it to LTS
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [High,In progress]
<tomreyn> comment #125 seems to suggest what needs to be done, but i'm not sure i understand what exactly is being asked for
<tomreyn> i.e. it seems that mathieu is suggesting that someone who can reproduce this issue should edit the first post and add some information, but i'm not clear which.
<apw> tomreyn, i think he is asking someone to say that this affects trusty as well (which it clearly does) in the top description and have the bug nomination created for trusty
<apw> i can nominate it for trusty i would think, if you want to update the description
<apw> though actually he has already nominated it, and claims it to be in progress
<apw> yeah he did it for himself, which is confusing having asked :)
<apw> (see between #126 and #127)
<tomreyn> hmm, right
<tomreyn> but nothing since
<cyphermox> oi
<apw> oh hey, we were discussing bug #1522766
<ubot5> bug 1522766 in linux (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup hangs after kernel upgrade to 3.13.0-72.115" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522766
<apw> which you fixed up for wily i think it was, and have tasks open for T
<cyphermox> surely you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [High,In progress]
<apw> yes i mean that one, i am a wally, wrong paste as always
<apw> discussing two things at once, is apparently beyond me today
<cyphermox> tomreyn: to clarify, what I was asking was for people to read the wiki page that shows how to request a SRU, and update the bug description with the [Impact] [Test Case] and [Regression Potential] tags so we could know how people plan to test it
<tomreyn> oh hi cyphermox - I'm the one who brought it up and just updated the bug report.
<tomreyn> i guess that's not something the average Ubuntu user who is impacted by this bug is into.
<cyphermox> that only reduces the work for me a tiny little bit but it also makes sure that some people care enough about the bug report that it will eventually get tested in -proposed when the SRU is available, otherwise we might block other things
<cyphermox> well, that's why there is documentation for it :)
<tomreyn> i'm a sysadmin and have a little bit of development experience, too, but basically gave up on understading what i should have done after 15 minutes
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then let's take this as a bug to the doc that it should be made cleare
<cyphermox> *clearer
<cyphermox> tomreyn: are you able to reproduce the bug easily, say, on a new install?
<apw> tomreyn, do you have a test system you could try an update on and validate it, without eating your production kit ?
<tomreyn> cyphermox: i don't have a new install to test on. i have an old one on this system i'm chatting from where i can reproduce it
<tomreyn> so no, i don'T have a test system for this purpose.
<tomreyn> i guess i could install a VM, but that'd take a while.
<tomreyn> could do it, though
<cyphermox> well, it's not that different from what I'd do anyway
<cyphermox> tomreyn: I'll prepare a package to upload to trusty-proposed now, and we'll see if we can't convince someone in the SRU team to let it in right away so you can test it
<tomreyn> great, thank you
<tomreyn> i guess i could just updat grub on one of my disks and keep it as it is now on the others
<tomreyn> got multiple disks here
<tomreyn> (if that would work for testing)
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> tomreyn: there's already another update going through proposed which should be verified and all before I upload grub2, so this patch will need to wait a bit
<tomreyn> that's fine ;)
<tomreyn> i might not be awake enough to test tonight anyways, but surely one of these days.
<cyphermox> I think it's 2 days away from having stayed there the mandatory 7 days
<cyphermox> so in the meantime I'll poke the right people so they test their stuff
<tomreyn> thank you
<cyphermox> np
<Quintasan> Bug #1523675 could someone take a look at this and help me debug this? I raised the issue at bug #1389201 but I didn't get much response.
<ubot5> bug 1523675 in Ubuntu "Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 has two input devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523675
<ubot5> bug 1389201 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[keymap Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000] Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node: Invalid argument" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389201
<arges> Quintasan: so you commented out the hwdb rules and this happened?
<Quintasan> arges: I did not comment them out.
<Quintasan> This obviously wouldn't help.
<Quintasan> xev somehow fires no events for the zoom in/out slider
<Quintasan> but it does fire events for the multimedia keys
<arges> Quintasan: I'm unfortunately not a systemd expert, did this work with earlier versions and only broke recently?
<Quintasan> arges: I'm still on 14.04 which doesn't use systemd.
<arges> Quintasan: i marked your bug as affecting udev/systemd I believe these packages are synced somehow anyway. I would re-ask in #ubuntu-devel to see if there are other debugging techniques to figure out whats going on
<Quintasan> Alright.
<arges> Quintasan: if you have the ability live testing a newer ubuntu version would be useful to see if it exhibits the same problem
<Quintasan> I could try a live cd I guess. I'm not really going to upgrade now since thesis and stuff.
<arges> Quintasan: understood; good luck
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-08
<emiliano_> hi
<pesari> hey, is there already a public development repository for 14.04.4 HWE? (wily kernel & stuff)  I see that linux-generic-lts-wily is already available
<apw> pesari, yes that is in the trusty repository with all of teh others
<apw> pesari, the lts 
<apw> pesari, the lts backport branches are kept with their parent lts kernel
<pesari> ok, just wondering if there's going to be an  xserver-xorg-lts-wily  and other graphics libraries as there are -vivid, and if they are available somewhere
<apw> pesari, that i do not know .... hmmm
<apw> they may know on #ubuntu-desktop
<pesari> apw: thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-09
<amitk> apw: hiya!
<amitk> apw: what is latest kernel with distro configs? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/ or http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/kernel-ppa/mirror/ubuntu-xenial.git/ ?
<rtg> amitk, the former is the repo we work from. the mirror is updated approx once per hour
<rtg> amitk, actually, tht isn't correct. lemme get you the URL
<rtg> git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-10
<xnox_> cking: apw: i got a new laptop. Booted xenial proposed ubiquity image, it did not find nvme hard drive. did a modprobe of nvme module, that didn't bring up any hard drives
<cking> xnox_, let me check that on my nvme enabled kit
<xnox_> this is skylake
<xnox_> dell xps 15, not sure how to find more info about the drive
<xnox_> 4.3.0-2-generic kernel
 * cking shoves a drive in a spare box and gives it a spin
<cking> xnox, i've just managed to mount an Intel nvme drive with 4.3.0-2, so perhaps it's drive specific
<cking> xnox, lspci -v perhaps, assuming it is on the pci bus
<xnox_> oh, i have a raid controller
<xnox_> and nothing else
<cking> hrm, interestingly, 4.4.0-rc3  can't see my drive either
<cking> xnox_, i'm not sure, it seems 4.4 has an issue with my system so I can dig into that one
<attente> hi, does anyone know why building the linux-image-4.3.0-custom-dbg takes so long?
<apw> attente, it is humungous ?
<apw> attente, it has something like 5G of stuff in, which then gets compressed
<attente> apw: is there a way to disable it? i'm building it with make deb-pkg
<apw> attente, there is i think
<apw> skipdbg=true
<attente> apw: is that an env var?
<apw> attente, something you can change in the rules, or pass to them
<attente> apw: ok, i'll try it, thanks
<smoser> why does /proc/partitions print information in 1024 byte size ?
<apw> smoser, ?
<smoser> just came to find this significant as i realized that its size *1024 differed from that reported by blockdev --getsize64 or /sys/class/block/vda/vda1/size
<smoser> (by 512 bytes)
<smoser> just curious if there is any significance to the fact that /proc/partitions shows units of 1024.
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13902677/
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-11
<henrix> cmagina: hi! are you able to verify bug #1514971 ?
<ubot5> bug 1514971 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU trusty] arm64 USB support not enabled for APM Mustang" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514971
<henrix> sbeattie: same question for you re. bug #1518483 :-)
<ubot5> bug 1518483 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "problem with PIE binaries and kernels <= 3.19" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518483
<rtg> henrix, I think sbeattie said it was working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1518483/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518483 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "problem with PIE binaries and kernels <= 3.19" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<rtg> oh, nm. that was on my test kernel.
<henrix> rtg: yup :)
<rtg> henrix, its a little early for him. only 5:50AM where he lives.
<henrix> rtg: well, hopefully he'll read that first thing in the morning heh
<rtg> henrix, he's not on IRC, so I doubt he'll see it. might have to bug him later in the day.
<rtg> we can sic ogasawara on him. they live in the same town.
<ogasawara> yah, I'd give him a few more hours till he's on
<henrix> oh, i thought i saw his nick on the channel... i guess i was wrong
<henrix> ogasawara: thanks btw 
<cmagina> henrix: yes, sorry. i'll go do that
<henrix> cmagina: great, thanks
 * xnox carefully shuffles into the room
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1525297
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525297 in linux (Ubuntu) "nic-modules udeb missing s390 modules" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> apw, ^
<xnox> please don't hate me... i know there was just a kernel upload an hour ago
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-12
<yaaic> link to the trusty kernel source
<yaaic> broke the serpentine belt
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-13
<timblechmann> hi all ... i'm trying to build a kernel with "make deb-pkg" .. though it seems that it calls dpkg-deb which by default compresses via xz ...
<timblechmann> this takes ages ... is there any way to force gzip compression?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-13
<caribou> congrats sforshee; googling "edgerouter lite ipv6" brings up your blog posts as the first hist !
<mitya57> Hi, can anybody please look at bug 1215411? I have attached a draft patch here, though this is my first experience with kernel packaging so it needs some reviewing/testing.
<ubot5`> bug 1215411 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "libcpupower.so is not installed from linux-tools (saucy)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215411
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-14
<kgunn> ppisati: hey there, playing with the 16.10 image on RPi3 you had...just wondering, is that a deb equivalent of ubuntu-core? in terms of what pkgs it has available?
<kgunn> just noticing it's quite stripped down
<ppisati> kgunn: it's debootstrap + some pkgs, very minimal
<ppisati> kgunn: did you get around to run mir/unity8 on it?
<kgunn> ppisati: yes, making an attempt....currently, it seems somethings not quite right with the gfx stack there... mir bails out when it probs the gfx modules...
<kgunn> so i'm adding (when i can :) some debug to see why exactly
<ogra_> kgunn, well, do you need the vc modules ? 
<kgunn> they are installed
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> thats the "+ some pkgs" then, ok :)
<ppisati> uhm, not really
<ppisati> for me, some pkgs = openssh, etc
<ppisati> he prolly installed himself
<ogra_> heh, k 
<ppisati> ogra_: aren't you on vacation? :)
<ogra_> ppisati, i messed up completely ... (cant read calendars etc ... ) my vac starts tomorrow, but since i was off the last two days i'll now work til friday to compensate 
<ogra_> silly stuff
<ppisati> asd :)
<ppisati> ogra_: then, if you feel like, i might a snap question for you
<ogra_> sure, shoot
<ppisati> ogra_: initrd modules, in the snapcraft/makefile combo, i don't see any commands to insert anything into the initramfs
<ppisati> ogra_: but i know you did that in the past
<ppisati> ogra_: how did you do that/
<ogra_> they are in initramfs-modules-ubuntu-core 
<ppisati> ogra_: i can link you a bug to refresh your memory, but it's privarte stuff if you want
<ogra_> there is a modules file 
<ppisati> ogra_: a package in the snappy dev ppa i guess?
<ogra_> yep
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> bjf: ^
<ppisati> henrix: ^
<ogra_> i'm half way done turning that modules file into multiple per-arch files instead though 
<ppisati> ogra_: yesterday we were wondering how to do that
<ogra_> currently it is a single file applying to all arches which makes us ship the VM modules on Rpi initrds and such 
<ppisati> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> what i want to do is to have one modules file per arch and have a postinst snippet copying the right one into place
<ppisati> makes sense
<ogra_> (or have a generic and an arch specific one and merge the two from a postinst)
 * henrix reads logs
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-15
<White_Light> 4.8.0-30-generic appears to have usb issues on my machine - is this even a supported kernel or is 4.4 the only thing supported on 16.04?
<White_Light> Upstream 4.8 and 4.9 work perfectly
<rbasak> Should one expect exynos_defconfig to have CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST? Because it doesn't, libnss-mdns regressed for me between v4.2 and v4.9. Using Trusty userspace, and the regression was in "dcd87999 igmp: net: Move igmp namespace init to correct file" by adding additional conditionals on CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST.
<smb> rbasak, sounds like something that just may slip unnoticed without hw for testing. Did you file a bug about it already?
<rbasak> smb: no. I wasn't sure if would be considered a bug or not. It's mainline, not Ubuntu.
<rbasak> wasn't sure> hence my question.
<smb> rbasak, yes, just the way you describe it would need us to adapt the config. Not sure from the top of my head whether multicast as option was turned off deliberately or just happened to be no as default and the change should have also made the default a y
<rbasak> It happened to be no as default.
<rbasak> (it still is)
<rbasak> Enabling it fixes the problem
<smb> rbasak, ok so maybe something we should do while knocking at upstream's door. All better with a bug report somewhere. 
<rbasak> smb: you want a bug report for Ubuntu? I didn't think you'd care about exynos_defconfig (for my Samsung ARM Chromebook).
<sforshee> stgraber: henrix was asking me some questions about the patches to enable fuse userns mounts by default in xenial, whether we need to worry about breaking older lxd versions, and should we encode that in the packaging. What's your opinion?
<smb> rbasak, hm... not sure tbh
<ppisati> rbasak: yes please, fill a bug
<stgraber> sforshee: given that it only affects a tiny bit of LXD (injecting new devices in a running container), I think we're fine with not worrying too much about it and just pushing the kernel SRU as normal
<stgraber> sforshee: anyone who files a bug about an outdated LXD is asked to update to the latest anyway so that will be fine. Also you don't want some systems not updating their kernels because the admin somehow pinned LXD to an old version
<sforshee> stgraber: thanks
<sforshee> henrix: ^
<henrix> sforshee: stgraber: awesome, thanks for clarifying
<mitya57> Hi, can someone please look at my patch in bug 1215411? Without this I have to use the 5-year-old cpufreq library in gnome-applets instead of the modern Linux API…
<ubot5`> bug 1215411 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "libcpupower.so is not installed from linux-tools (saucy)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215411
<mitya57> ^^ Ignore that, I forgot to subscribe to the bug and missed the response
<mitya57> Sorry for the noise
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-16
<jdstrand> bjf: hi! I'm running linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge and it works great. Reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack, it seems there should be corresponding xorg packages somewhere. where are they?
<rtg> tjaalton, ^^
<tjaalton> jdstrand: there are none! :) xserver is already 1.18.4 on both xenial and yakkety, and the stack hasn't changed besides a few driver point-releases and new mesa, all of which will be SRU'd as-is
<jdstrand> tjaalton: ah, ok. I have occasional lockups on my xps 13 (9350) and was hoping for getting a fix for free
<tjaalton> jdstrand: does the kernel help?
<tjaalton> or did you mean lockups with the new kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-17
<heston> hello, does the c-state bug only apply to baytrail processors? I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with an intel but non baytrail processor and I'm getting random hard freezes since updating
<heston> I also have the 4.4.0-53 kernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-12-12
<alexzzz> Hi! I'm trying to test hybrid polling. Using ubuntu 16.04 with 4.10.0-42-generic kernel (from linux-generic-hwe-16.04 package). When i do echo 0 > /sys/block/sdc/queue/io_poll_delay then i get error: -bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument. I'm logged in as root, so it is not user permissions problem. Did i miss something?
<alexzzz> I'm using blk-mq for this disk. scsi_mod.use_blk_mq=y while booting and scheduler for this disk is 'none', which means that scsi_mq is active
<alexzzz> Any suggestions?:( i really don't know where to look at now
<juergh> alexzzz, looking
<alexzzz> juergh: Thak you!:)
<juergh>         if (!q->request_fn && !q->mq_ops)
<juergh>                 return -EINVAL;
<juergh> that's what you're hitting
<juergh> oh no wait. that's the one:
<juergh>         if (!q->mq_ops || !q->mq_ops->poll)
<juergh>                 return -EINVAL;
<juergh> alexzzz, you need to write 0 to /sys/block/sdc/queue/io_poll first to enable polling (according to the docs).
<juergh> maeh, make that 'write 1' :-)
<alexzzz> Hm, but it is 1
<juergh> :-(
<alexzzz> it is a default behavior
<alexzzz> and i can't turn polling off, echo 0 to io_poll fails with same error invalid argument
<TJ-> alexzzz: any apparmor denials or other clues in the system logs?
<alexzzz> TJ-: no, nothing in logs
<juergh> alexzzz, The low-level driver needs to support IO polling. Currently, only NVME supports it so you're out of luck with a SCSI disk.
<juergh> $ find drivers/ -type f -name '*.c' | xargs grep -A20 '^static.* struct blk_mq_ops' | grep '\.poll'
<juergh> drivers/nvme/host/rdma.c-	.poll		= nvme_rdma_poll,
<juergh> drivers/nvme/host/pci.c-	.poll		= nvme_poll,
<juergh> drivers/nvme/host/fc.c-	.poll		= nvme_fc_poll,
<alexzzz> Oh
<alexzzz> juergh: Thank you very much!
<juergh> alexzzz, np
<alexzzz> i will try it on NVMe some time later
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-12-14
<zioproto> hello
<zioproto> I just opened this bug
<zioproto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1738219
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1738219 in linux (Ubuntu) "the kernel is blackholing IPv6 packets to linkdown nexthops" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zioproto> it is the first kernel bug I open
<zioproto> should wanted to make sure it is all set correctly
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-12-15
<FourDollars> How to generate Debian source package from Ubuntu linux-oem git tree?
<TJ-> FourDollars: isn't it the usual "dpkg-buildpackage -S" ?
<FourDollars> @TJ- No
<FourDollars> @TJ- It looks like I need to execute some commands before `dpkg-buildpackage -S`.
<FourDollars> For example, there is no debian/changelog so it will always fail.
<TJ-> FourDollars: doesn't it have a ./debian-master/ directory?
<FourDollars> TJ-: There is a debian.oem folder.
<TJ-> FourDollars: which tree are you working on? I don't have an -oem remote in my linux git repo
<FourDollars> TJ-: git://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem
<TJ-> I do wish they'd keep the kernel trees all in one place!
<TJ-> FourDollars: I see a debian-master/ and debian.oem/ and contents look similar so I'd guess the .oem is based on -master
<FourDollars> Yes, and then?
<TJ-> FourDollars: the debian/rules scripts can read debian.master/ (or $DEBIAN/ ) so I'd guess you need to do something like "fakeroot DEBIAN=debian.oem debian/rules <target>"
<FourDollars> TJ-: No, it doesn't work.
<TJ-> FourDollars: possibly the environment variable needs to be before the faekroot, as in either "DEBIAN=debian.oem fakeroot debian/rules <target>" or "export DEBIAN=debian.oem; fakeroot debian/rules <target>"
<FourDollars> TJ-: `DEBIAN=debian.oem fakeroot debian/rules binary-oem` can start to build the kernel.
<FourDollars> TJ-: But what I was asking is to generate Debian source package so I can upload to PPA.
 * FourDollars AFK
<FourDollars> My temporary solution is to execute `apt source linux-image-4.13.0-1010-oem` to download the Debian source package, apply the patch set and then generate the Debian source package. However it doesn't look like an efficient way.
<TJ-> FourDollars: Hmmm, not done that in many years. I *think* it's "make-kpkg kernel_source" but not sure how that interacts with $DEBIAN / debian.master / debian.oem 
<apw> FourDollars, you should be able to check that tree out, and as long as you clean it (fakeroot debian/rules clean) then it should contain everything you need to package it as a source package
<FourDollars> apw: I still encounter some error when `dpkg-buildpackage -S` after `fakeroot debian/rules clean`.
<FourDollars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26189304/
<FourDollars> The complete output http://paste.ubuntu.com/26189309/
<klebers> FourDollars, try running 'fakeroot debian/rules clean' before
<FourDollars> klebers: I do run `fakeroot debian/rules clean` before.
<FourDollars> klebers: apw: OK. I may know what happens.
<klebers> FourDollars, sorry for my too quick suggestion, you already stated that you were running it before
<FourDollars> It is because `apt source linux-image-4.13.0-1010-oem` and linux-oem git tree exist in the same folder.
<FourDollars> After I deleted everything from `apt source linux-image-4.13.0-1010-oem`, `dpkg-buildpackage -S` works fine under the linux-oem git tree.
<klebers> cool!
<FourDollars> apw: klebers: Thanks a lot. :D
<klebers> :-)
<kees> apw: can you cherry-pick 3db4cafdfd057 into trusty's kernel? just a simple build fix I tripped over with weird configs
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-12-17
<stephen101> I found a bug which idk whether its software or Intel's microcode.
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26158204/
<stephen101> This has not specifically been addressed as far as my searches on Ubuntu bugs. But people with same processor as me on different distros have same MCE error.
<stephen101> My processor is Intel® Dual-Core Celeron® N3350 
<stephen101> I have extensively benchmarked my machine without error.
<stephen101> windows, Ubuntu, and passmark on boot.
<stephen101> Also tried upgrading/downgrading bios and older / newer Intel microcode
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-09
<uwe> Greetings, I'm running Ubuntu 19.04 ; and I cannot find batman-adv.ko for my kernel, I can see it exists for other kernel versions, I'm a bit confused why it is not included in 5.0.0-37-generic
<apw> uwe, looks to be enabled as -m on -37 configs
<apw> -rw-r--r-- root/root    326441 2019-11-13 19:35 ./lib/modules/5.0.0-37-generic/kernel/net/batman-adv/batman-adv.ko
<apw> uwe, and appears in the debian binary package
<apw> in this package specifically linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-37-generic_5.0.0-37.40_amd64.deb
<uwe> hmmm, you are right ... modprobe didn't find it, but this is probably a problem between the chair and the keyboard, but oddly enough, my kernel version is not listed here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=disco&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=batman-adv.ko
<uwe> yes, stupid me, I just loaded it, the pacakages search was the part that caused me the confusion ... really sorry for the noise otherwise
<zx2c4> is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2019-December/thread.html moderated?
<zx2c4> i sent an email ther eearlier today and it hasnt showed up
<zx2c4> apw: ^
<apw> zx2c4, yes it is moderated ...
<apw> (if you arn't a member)
<apw> zx2c4, approved and added you to the whitelist too
<zx2c4> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-10
<cascardo> locutus_: hi, there. any plans on updating bionic virtualbox and virtualbox-hwe to work with linux-hwe 5.3 ?
<locutus_> cascardo, the packages in updates already work with kernel 5.3?
<locutus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1847662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1847662 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-dkms fails to build with 18.04-hwe-edge kernel 5.3.0-12 [error: void value not ignored as it ought to be, from smp_call_function]" [High,Fix released]
<cascardo> locutus_: hum, it seems that ADT fails because...
<cascardo> Error! Module version 5.2.34_Ubuntu for vboxguest.ko
<cascardo> is not newer than what is already found in kernel 5.3.0-24-generic (6.0.14_Ubuntu).
<locutus_> cascardo, we should fix dkms instead!
<apw> cascardo, that is one of those ... we kinda expect that moments
<cascardo> apw: what are you saying, should we fix dkms instead? :-)
<apw> cascardo, well sort of, i am saying that test will always fail like that; it was one of teh reasons we started to look at an autohintere
<zx2c4> apw: poke?
<apw> zx2c4, s'up
<zx2c4> still itching for a tree list
<apw> zx2c4, ahh sorry just been burried, will try and get you something today
<zx2c4> apw: cool
<zx2c4> thnks
<teratorn> on xenial does anyone have opinions or documentation on which kernel I should prefer? I can't use stock 4.4.0, because it lacks support for a particular watchdog timer hardware chip. but 4.8.0, 4.10.0 and 4.11.0 do support it. 4.13.0 and higher all exhibit a regression in the i915 driver (apparently) that causes screen corruption in X.
<teratorn> this is for a kiosk application where stability is most important, and naively I would assume that the latest 4.11.0 package should be the one I prefer, but just wanted to check if anyone has any other info on xenial kernels
<sarnold> teratorn: the newest 4.11 kernel provided by ubuntu hasn't been updated in two years. you probably don't want to use that.
<teratorn> sarnold: interesting. how are you getting that info?
<sarnold> teratorn: I've got a local archive mirror, which makes answering some of these questions way easier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mvdn3PHbcg/
<gpiccoli> teratorn, this is also a good resource: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<cascardo> teratorn: also, we apply fixes on our kernels, so linux-hwe, which is at 4.15 on xenial, may work for you
<cascardo> if the regression bug is present on that kernel, you can report a bug with the details you have about that regression
<teratorn> cascardo: cool. it does happen with latest linux-image-4.15.0-73-generic 
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-11
<hallyn> sarnold: i ...  don't mean to be negative, but that security/apparmor/lib/path.h:get_buffers() is not the most intuitive.  Seems like a comment wouldnt' go amiss.  
<hallyn> (jj's not onhere and you signed the commit off, so i'm mentioning it to you :)
<hallyn> i mention it bc there's a patch on linux-security-module@vger.kernel.org  and i frankly can't tell whether it's right or not
<cascardo> teratorn: can you report a bug, then? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<teratorn> cascardo: won't let me attach multiple files; timeout error on hitting submit; yeah i'm done
<sarnold> hallyn: so right you are, after five minutes of reading I'm still not sure what it does :) thanks
<hallyn> sarnold: thank you for making me feel less stupid :)
<sarnold> hallyn: I have to wonder if it'd be easier to read with just ## instead of CONCATENATE and so on, but .. hrmph :)
<hallyn> well it looks like get_buffers(a, b) returns "a->buf[b]".  which makes no sense given that aa_buffers() sends it one variable
<sarnold> hallyn: heh, I just did a git pull to see what might be new there and it's all vastly different from what I had i my local checkout
<hallyn> yes.  same fn names, completely different behavior :)
<hallyn> and i just can't seem to follow it.  i'll ask jj when he's around
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-13
<A_D> I think I may have run into an amdgpu bug on 19.10 -- can anyone verify? Appears that if you run OBS with a scene and ... crap what are they called, that points to a window that doesnt exist, and then open the window, the amdgpu driver (or something else in the kernel, I'm not sure other than its in the kernel, and I recently added an AMD card to my machine) begins to nom on memory 
<A_D> assumption of it being in the kernel comes from a memory use rise (confirmed with GSM, htop, and free) with no corresponding rise of memory use in any userland process (again checked with GSM and htop)
<tjaalton> try a newer mainline kernel
<A_D> okay lets try v5.4.3 \o/ brb
<A_D> okay that appears to have worked
<A_D> is there a PPA I can use for the kernel versions? I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds to install the current version
<tjaalton> don't think so
<A_D> welp okay
<A_D> guess I'm doing it by hand until my version gets a kernel update
<tjaalton> you could try bisecting mainline builds to see if it got fixed between 5.4-rc1 and .3
<tjaalton> if it was fixed in -rc1, then it's more difficult..
<A_D> oh I'm pretty sure it did, I installed 5.4.3 because there is a commit from oct to amdgpu that specifically references memory leaks
<tjaalton> which one?
<A_D> one sec
<A_D> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/083164dbdb17c5ea4ad92c1782b59c9d75567790
<A_D> whether or not that actually fixes the issue I had I don't know
<A_D> I'm not familiar enough with the guts of either the driver or the kernel to tell you
<A_D> but given that it was repeatable before and is not now, I'm going with it did
<tjaalton> those fixes were added in rc2
<tjaalton> there were several memleak fixes
<A_D> were they? welp then I guess something else fixed this. and I can't read
<A_D> possibly this issue is intermittent
<A_D> thats slightly annoying
<tjaalton> that commit was added in rc3
<tjaalton> so, test those builds
<tjaalton> rc1 and 2
<A_D> I can't easily get debs for that, I'm going to assume that this works, and keep an eye on updates for when I get a newer kernel from the main repos
<tjaalton> how so, they're in the same place
<A_D> am I just blind? one mo
<tjaalton> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.4-rc2/ etc
<A_D> oh I am blind, thanks
<A_D> Okay appears fixed in rc1
<A_D> So no idea
<A_D> I'm gonna go with 5 4.3 for now, and leave it
<tjaalton> ok
<memelang420> Hi everyone, was hoping to get some guidance on how to compile the kernel. So far I've been following this guide: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel). Compared to compiling from sources from kernel.org, compiling the from the ubuntu kernel sources seems to take for ever (<20min to 4+ hours and ongoing). From the guide on `BuildYourOwnKernel` I assume this builds the packages for 
<memelang420> all architectures, but I'm only looking to get one for amd64.
<memelang420> Is there a way to build just for your current system? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but would appreciate being pointed in right direction.
<memelang420> nevermind, it was a system issue
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-14
<aggurio> Hello, quick and easy question about the kernel modules installed in /lib/modules. I always assumed that if I built a kernel from source using the /boot/config* file and I installed those modules, I would get exactly what comes pre-installed in /lib/modules. However, my built modules sum up to 5.5GB while the installed modules are just below 500MB.
<aggurio> What's going on here? 
<shibboleth> I've got dmesg filling up with UE ie31200 UE on mc#0csrow#1channel#0 (csrow:1 channel:0 page:0x0 offset:0x0 grain:8), CE ie31200 CE on mc#0csrow#1channel#0 (csrow:1 channel:0 page:0x0 offset:0x0 grain:8 syndrome:0x98)
<shibboleth> well, "filling up" was a poor choice of words, rather I get tens of these an hour
<shibboleth> so, i've tested the RAM (ECC), no errors found, tested  the replacements and replaced the RAM (ECC)
<shibboleth> no errors found
<shibboleth> mc0: 0 Uncorrected Errors with no DIMM info
<shibboleth> mc0: 0 Corrected Errors with no DIMM info
<shibboleth> edac-util: No errors to report.
<shibboleth> any advice?
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-15
<memelang420> aggurio: your built modules sum up to 5.5gb? Are you referring to the linux-modules*deb package that get produced by the kernel build?
